# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1970-1990 >  Νάξος [Naxos]

## Apostolos

Το πανέμορφο ΝΑΞΟΣ απο το προσωπικό αρχείο του Γεώργιου Γεωργίου που ευγενώς μου παραχώρησε για όλους εμάς! Εδώ στον Πειραιά τον Ιούλιο του 1977... Πανέμορφο, κρίμα που το χάσαμε! Ξέρει κανείς την ύπαρξη του ή όχι?
NAXOS PIRAEUS 24 JULY 1977 (Large).jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

καλά τώρα μας αποτελείωσες το είδαν εδώ φίλοι ναξιώτες και έπαθαν .

----------


## esperos

Πρέπει  να  ταξιδεύει  ακόμη  στην  μακρυνή  Κίνα  με  το  όνομα  LIBAO.

----------


## Apostolos

Ποιός καλός Εφοπλιστής θα μας το φέρει πίσω?

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Έλα ντε  :Wink:

----------


## vassilisman

mporei na mas dwsei kaneis kapoies plirofories gia to thryliko ayto ploio ?   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Apostolos

Από το γνωστό http://skolarikos.com οι παρακάτω πληροφορίες
Ναυπήγηση : 1974 Ελλάδα
Ναυπηγείο : Ηνωμένα Ναυπηγία Περάματος Αρ. 62
Ολ. Μήκος/Πλάτος/Βύθισμα : 95/14,61/4,19
Gross/Net/DW : 2761/1668/1016
Κλάση/ΙΜΟ : Hellenic Register/7350507
Μηχανές : Deutz/RSBV12M540 (2) 11000 BHP
Ταχύτητα : Θεωρητικά το πλοίο είχε 20 κόμβους αλλα από ότι ξέρω πάνω απο 17 18 δέν πήγαινε! Το προτώτυπο του πλοίου ήταν η ύπαρξη εκκλησίας στην πρύμη! Δέν μιλάμε για ξύλινα ντέκ.... Ήταν το αγαπημένο βαπόρι των Αξωτών και όχι μόνο...

----------


## iletal1

ΤΑΞΙΔΕΨΑ ΤΟ 1986 ΜΕ ΤΟ ΝΑΞΟΣ (ΩΣ ΕΠΙΒΑΤΗΣ) ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΙΓΙΑΛΗ ΤΗΣ ΑΜΟΡΓΟΥ. ΤΟΤΕ ΗΜΟΥΝ 16 ΕΤΩΝ. ΤΑ ΛΙΜΑΝΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΠΙΑΣΕ ΗΤΑΝ ΠΑΡΟ-ΝΑΞΟ-ΔΟΝΟΥΣΑ- ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΑ-ΣΧΟΙΝΟΥΣΑ-ΚΑΤΑΠΟΛΑ-ΑΙΓΙΑΛΗ.ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΑΝ ΘΥΜΑΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΓΥΡΩ ΣΤΙΣ 15 ΩΡΕΣ.ΔΟΝΟΥΣΑ ,ΣΧΟΙΝΟΥΣΑ,ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΗΡΧΕ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΚΟΣΜΟ ΤΟΝ ΜΑΖΕΥΑΝ ΟΙ ΒΑΡΚΕΣ.Ο ΓΥΡΙΣΜΟΣ ΟΜΩΣ ΗΤΑΝ ΑΠΟΘΕΩΣΗ.ΦΥΓΑΜΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΙΓΙΑΛΗ 04.ΟΟ πμ. ΚΑΙ ΦΘΑΣΑΜΕ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ 21.30 ΔΙΟΤΙ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕ ΠΡΩΤΑ ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΞΑΝΑΕΠΙΑΝΕ ΑΙΓΙΑΛΗ.Ο ΧΡΟΝΟΣ ΔΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΠΟΥ ΒΛΕΠΟΥΜΕ ΑΠΕΝΑΝΤΙ ΤΟ ΣΟΥΝΙΟ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΟΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΗΤΑΝ 3 ΩΡΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΤΕΤΑΡΤΟ. :Cool:

----------


## akavuras1

Ontos thriliko karavi!! otan ksekinise taxidia itan panta gemato tora pos epese ekso i etaireia auti arketa parakseno!!!

----------


## Leo

Γνωρίζετε ότι το ΝΑΞΟΣ στο παρθενικό του ταξίδι Σύρο Πάρο Νάξο, στούκαρε (με την πλώρη και την δεξιά μάσκα) στην Σύρο κατά την πλαγιοδέτηση του (σωστά διαβάσατε) στον ντόκο του Λιμεναρχείου (σημερινή θέση), ενώ στην προβλήτα το περίμεναν οι επίσημοι κλπ? Έτρεχαν απ' το Νεώριο να φράξουν την τρύπα να πάει στην Νάξο για τα εγκαίνια!!
Αφού το μπάλωσαν όντως στα γρήγορα, κι έφυγε από την Σύρο (τότε!!! ποια επιθεώρηση από κλάση και απαγόρευση απόπλου μου λέτε  :Razz: )...φθάνοντας στην Νάξο μπουμπούνησε 2 ιστιοφόρα κατά την διάρκεια των χειρισμών πρυμοδέτησης του... Κι όμως ήταν το καμάρι της εποχής του και με πρωτοποριακό χρωματισμό (κλασικό μίνιο). Αυτάαααααα :grin:

----------


## Apostolos

Ε ας το δούμε και περτεκαλί!

Picture 275.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Μια πραγματικά εκπληκτική φώτο απο έναν φίλο μας, φανατικό των λεοφορείων αλλα που όταν έβλεπε καράβι δέν του χαρίζονταν. Έτσι μας προσφέρει μία εκπληκτική φώτο του Νάξος τραβηγμένη τον Μάρτιο του 1990 απο το Ναϊας ΙΙ...

Naxos_mar1990_1.jpg
Φωτο: Απόστολος Κουρμπέλης

----------


## Apostolos

Ακόμα μία φώτο του Ιστορικού πλοίου! Ο φωτογράφος του είναι άγνωστος σε μένα
NAXOS PIRAEUS.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

¶λλη μία!
Νομίζω ότι βρεθήκαν φώτο του πλοίου που ποτέ δέν είχαν εμφανιστεί ποτε... 
Σημείωση ότι τα δικαιώματα των φώτο που ο φωτογράφος είναι άγνωστος παραμένουν σε εκείνον
NAXOS PIRAEUS.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Δεν είχα ξαναπροσέξει την κατασκευή στην πρύμνη. Ξέρει κανείς αν είναι πρύμνια γέφυρα και αν τη χρησιμοποιούσαν? 

Δίπλα του είναι το νυν MEDIA V.

----------


## Apostolos

Νομίζω ότι εκεί ήταν η εκκλησία

----------


## nautikos

> Ξέρει κανείς αν είναι πρύμνια γέφυρα και αν τη χρησιμοποιούσαν?


Λογικα μοιαζει με πρυμνια γεφυρα. Αλλωστε τοτε πολλα πλοια της Β. Ευρωπης ειχαν, οποτε μπορει οι σχεδιαστες της εποχης να προσθεσανε μια και σε αυτο.

----------


## Leo

Η δική μου μνήμη λέει ότι εκέι ήταν μπάρ και σίγουρα ότι ακριβώς απέναντι από αυτό στο ίδο κατάστρωμα ήταν η εκκλησία (που λέι ο Απόστολος). Επίσης σίγουρα δεν είχε πρυμιά γέφυρα.

----------


## nautikos

> Η δική μου μνήμη λέει ότι εκέι ήταν μπάρ και σίγουρα ότι ακριβώς απέναντι από αυτό στο ίδο κατάστρωμα ήταν η εκκλησία (που λέι ο Απόστολος). Επίσης σίγουρα δεν είχε πρυμιά γέφυρα.


Παντως ειναι η μοναδικη φωτο στην οποια βλεπω αυτη την πρυμνια κατασκευη (οτι και να'ναι). Στις περισσοτερες φωτο υπαρχει απλα ενα κενο πισω απο το καταστρωμα. Τελικα την κατασκευη αυτη την ειχε απο την αρχη η την απεκτησε μετεπειτα?

----------


## Apostolos

Όπως φαίνετε και σε άνω μήνυμα, δέν υπάρχει αυτή η κατασκευή. Κάποιος που να ξέρει να μας διαφωτίσει???

----------


## Apostolos

Ακόμα και σε ποιό πρόσφατη φώτο του υπάρχει αυτή η κατασκευή...
naxos.jpg

----------


## nautikos

Επομενως η προσθηκη αυτης της κατασκευης ειναι μεταγενεστερη και οχι απο τη ναυπηγηση του.

----------


## Haddock

Το Νάξος και το Μιλένα στο λιμάνι της Πάρου. Η φωτογραφία είναι από το Αιγαίο του Αγαπητού.

Πηγή 

naxos_milena.jpg

----------


## Leo

Mια μικρή φωτογραφία και από μένα με τις τότε φωτογραφικές μου δυνατότητες. Το Νάξος εν πλώ:

naxos.jpg

----------


## Haddock

¶λλη μια φωτογραφία κατά τη διάρκεια ρεμέτζου πλοίων στην Πάρο. Τη σύνθεση της εικόνας συμπληρώνουν τα ρέλια του Αιγαίου του Αγαπητού. Στην φωτογραφία φαίνεται και ο φάρος της "Σπίθας".


Naxos in Paros from Aegeon 02.jpg


Πηγή φωτογραφίας

----------


## Haddock

> Ακόμα μία φώτο του Ιστορικού πλοίου! Ο φωτογράφος του είναι άγνωστος σε μένα


Απόστολε, βρέθηκε ο φωτογράφος αυτής της εικόνας του πορτοκαλί θρύλου... Για όλους τους φαν του Νάξος εδώ θα το δείτε σε υψηλότερη ανάλυση

Εδώ μια εικόνα από το καλοκαίρι του 1975, το Ναξάκι φορτώνει για Σύρο, Πάρο, Νάξο... και ποιος δεν θυμάται τις πορτοκαλί σκάλες και την μικρή είσοδο επιβατών...

2040463784_1f470727cc_o.jpg

2040463556_53f215bcd2_b.jpg

Πηγή φωτογραφιών

----------


## Leo

Αυτή η σκάλα κατι μου θυμίζει εμένα  :Wink: . Είμαι μέσα και δέν  περιμένω βγω απο την σκάλα αλλα έχει πόρτα από μέσα που οδηγεί στο γκαράζ! Επέλαξα να περάσω απ αυτήν μέσα στο γακράζ κρατόντας 2 βαριά σακ βουαγιάζ (ένα σε κάθε χέρι). Δεν υπολόγισα το υψηλό σκαλοπάτι της πόρτας ασφαλείας και τρώω μια "σούπααααα" απίστευτη. Πέρασαν πάνω από 30καί χρόνια και την θυμάμαι ακόμη. Οι τσάντες κι εγώ με τη μούρη ξάπλα στο γκαράζ... έφαγα τα γόνατα μου και όχι μόνο... κι η παρέα μου πίσω να έχει πεθάνει στο  :Very Happy: .  Το κλασικο γρήγορο σηκώμα και κοιτάμε γύρω αν μας βλέπουνε  και όλα τα σχετικά  :Surprised: ops:. Το θυμάμαι σαν να είναι τώρα... κι όμως πέρασαν τόσα χρόνια...

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω δημόσια τον φίλο Paroskayak για την εξαιρετική πηγή φωτογραφιών που μας αποκάλυψε.
Οι φωτογραφίες αυτές είναι απίστευτες και σε ποιότητα και σε θεματολογία.
Θα ήθελα να τον παρακαλέσω να μας βοηθήσει, διότι είδα ότι υπάρχουν και άλλες εξαιρετικές φωτογραφίες που εγώ δεν μπορώ να ανοίξω.
Υπάρχουν μεταξύ άλλων φωτογραφίες του "Ίκαρου" από το 1982 (φωτογράφος ο κύριος Πλακίδας). Επίσης, υπάρχει και μια φωτογραφία από τη γέφυρα του "Μιαούλη".
Αυτές μπορούμε να τις κατεβάσουμε ή όχι;
Μια απλοϊκή σκέψη είναι να φωτογραφήσουμε τον υπολογιστή, αλλά μάλλον είναι απλοϊκή.

----------


## Haddock

Αντώνη, για να σε ευχαριστήσω για το μεράκι και τον κόπο σου για το Γεώργιος, και να να τιμήσω τους λάτρεις των δύο πλοίων. Λέο, να 'σαι καλά για την αφήγηση σου. Θα σας μοιραστώ περισσότερες ιστορίες για το Ναξάκι σύντομα. Για να τα θυμόμαστε στις ένδοξες εποχές τους, σας παραθέτω δύο φωτογραφίες από κόντρα για το ρεμέτζο στο λιμάνι της Πάρου. Ήταν ο Καπτά Νίκος ο Νομικός στα χειριστήρια του Νάξος τότε; Ποιος πλοιαρχούσε στο Γεώργιος;

kontres 1.jpg


kontres 2.jpg

Πηγή από συγγενικό μου καραβολάτρη

----------


## capten4

FOVERES FOTO !! AN MPOROUSES NA TIS MEGALOSEIS LIGO, NA GLEIPSOUME KANA KOKKALAKI KAI EMEIS!! STO NAXOS DEN KSERO AN ITAN O KAPTA-MATZOURATOS , I DEN EIXE PAEI AKOMI....

----------


## Leo

Μια δεύτερη "σημαδιακή" φωτογρφία, κακής ποιότητας (συγνώμη αυτές ήταν οι δυνατότητες της εποχής μου, πέρασαν και πολλά χρόνια). Σεπτέμβριος 1977 στην Σύρο. Το Νάξος δεμένο στο λίμανι...
*Η πρώτη μου μέρα στην θάλασσα.* Πρωτόμπαρκο Δοκιμάκι στο φορτηγό Ορέστια της Ανδριακής......
Ξεκινάμε πάμε μακριά σ' άλλα μέρη σ' άγνωστα νεράαααα... Αφιερωμένη σ' όλους τους πρωτόμπαρκους και σ΄όσους νιώθουν τι σημαίνει αυτό...

myfirstdayatsea.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Καλέ μας φίλε paroskayak σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για όλα.
Leo, κάποια στιγμή που θα έχεις χρόνο κάθησε να γράψεις ένα βιβλίο.
Έχεις τόσα να πεις που είναι κρίμα να τα κρατάς μόνο για σένα.
Όσο για τις πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες με το "Νάξος" και το "Γεώργιος Εξπρές" τι να πούμε ....... Απλά, υπέροχες.
Το 1985 καπετάνιος στο "Γεώργιος Εξπρές", σύμφωνα με τον Jolly Roger και με κάθε επιφύλαξη ήταν ο Μιχάλης Δεναξάς. Ο Μιχάλης Δεναξάς είχε διαδεχτεί τον Χριστόφορο Κοτσαμπά.

----------


## esperos

Για  τον  φίλο  Paroskayak  που  νομίζω  πως  το  έχει  στην καρδιά  του.
Πρωινή  αναχώρηση  από  Πειραιά. Περίπου  1983.


NAXOS.jpg

----------


## Leo

Νομίζω ήταν ένα πλοίο που το έχουν στην καρδιά τους όλοι οι κυκλαδίτες, αφού ξεκίνησε με ενα νησιώτικο τραγούδι που σαν σκοπό το ακούμε ακόμη, ασχετα αν του αλλάζουμε (του τραγουδιού) το όνομα πλοίου και το κάνουμε επίκαιρο...

----------


## Haddock

Τώρα, esperos, μας ανοιγεις την όρεξη με το αγαπημένο μου πορτοκαλί βαπόρι. Εικόνες σαν κι αυτή διατηρούν ζωντανές τις αναμνήσεις και τα ταξίδια μας.

----------


## Νάξος

Αγαπητοί φίλοι,

ύστερα από χρόνιες αναζητήσεις στο διαδίκτυο βρήκα επιτέλους ανθρώπους που κατέχουν το άθλημα, πληροφορίες σχετικά με το λατρεμένο μου βαπόρι και σπάνιο φωτογραφικό υλικό... Η συγκίνηση είναι τεράστια και δεν ξέρω από που να αρχίσω...

Σχετικά με την απορία φίλων για τη πρυμναία κατασκευή, με βεβαιότητα τους λέω ότι δεν πρόκειται για γέφυρα αλλά για το μπαρ πίσω από το σαλόνι της Α' θέσης. Υπήρξαν και καλοκαίρια, μάλιστα, που στο συγκεκριμένο μπαράκι ψήνανε σουβλάκια! (ναι!) Ακριβώς απέναντι από το μπαρ αυτό (το 3ο του βαποριού, το μόνο στις Κυκλαδες με 3 μπαρ και 3 τραπεζαρίες) υπήρχε η μικρή εκκλησία, άλλη μία πρωτοτυπία για το θρυλικό βαπόρι. Η κατασκευή (το υπαίθριο μπαρ) ήταν προσθήκη.

Τώρα σχετικά με τις φωτογραφίες που ανέβασαν οι φίλοι...Θα ήθελα να σας ευχαριστήσω όλους για τις φωτογραφίες σας, τα σχόλια σας, τις ιστορίες που αναφέρατε για το Νάξος, τον παιδικό μου έρωτα... Υπόσχομαι σε όλους ένα αφιέρωμα με πλούσιο ιστορικό και φωτογραφικό υλικό για το Νάξος (προσωπικές φωτογραφίες ανέκδοτες σε πολύ καλή ανάλυση και πολλά καλά) αλλά και για άλλα βαπόρια που έγραψαν ιστορία στις ελληνικές θάλασσες.

Πριν τελειώσω το πρώτο ποστάρισμα, να πω και τα εξής...Ρίχνοντας μια ματιά στα φόρα του site εδώ καθώς κι ενός άλλου (shipfriends), των μοναδικών που βρήκα στο δίκτυο σχετικά με τα βαπόρια της ακτοπλοΐας, διάβασα διάφορες ιστορίες για πλοία τα οποία πήγαν για παλιοσίδερα...

Ορμώμενος από συναισθηματικά και &#171;τεχνοκρατικά&#187; κίνητρα (το Νάξος πέραν του ότι ήταν για μένα το καράβι-Θρύλος αποτελεί παράδειγμα για σεμινάριο για ναυπηγούς-αρχιτέκτονες μηχανικούς, 20 χρόνια μπροστά από την εποχή του και με σχεδιασμό αξεπέραστο) θα ήθελα σε πρώτη φάση να έρθω σε επαφή με (Αξώτες και μή) φίλους καραβολάτρες, που το αγάπησαν και να μοιραστούμε φωτογραφικό υλικό, ιστορίες, αναμνήσεις γύρω από τον πορτοκαλί μύθο με τα επιβλητικά φουγάρα.

Σε δεύτερη φάση να εντοπίσουμε τα ίχνη του και από κει και πέρα, όσοι πραγματικά το θέλουμε, να κάνουμε προσπάθειες με όσα μέσα (γνώσεις, γνωριμίες, κλπ) διαθέτουμε να το φέρουμε πίσω στην Ελλάδα. Πείτε με τρελό, πείτε με ρομαντικό, αν όχι την ζωή μου, σίγουρα θα έδινα και την ψυχή μου για να το ξαναδώ πάλι πίσω, πορτοκαλί όπως τότε, στα νερά της Πάρου και της Νάξου να κάνει τα ρεμέτζα του.

Με συγχωρείτε για το παράξενο αυτό ποστ, αλλά η θέα των φωτογραφιών στο φόρουμ ήταν ένα δυνατό σοκ συγκίνησης, νοσταλγίας, ελπίδας και φυσικά απόλαυσης. Να είστε καλά όλοι. Όσοι επιθυμείτε να έρθετε σε επαφή μαζύ μου για το Νάξος (και όχι μόνο) σας παρακαλώ να το κάνετε. Θα χαρώ πολύ. Γεια σας παίδες.

----------


## Ellinis

Φίλε Νάξος, καλο μπάρκο σου εύχομαι. Με το καράβι που αγάπησες δεν είχα τη χαρά να ταξιδέψω αλλά το έχω βαθιά χαραγμένο στη μνήμη μου δεμένο στα Λεμονάδικα και αλλού. 

Εύχομαι να το εντοπίσεις εκεί στη Κίνα που βρίσκεται και να έχουμε σύντομα νέα του.

----------


## Haddock

Φίλε Νάξος,

Το βαποράκι αυτό το έχω ταξιδέψει, εξερευνήσει, και παρατηρήσει ουκ ολίγες φορές. Πολλοί Κυκλαδίτες δέθηκαν με τουτο το σκαρί και θα βρεις αρκετα μέλη στο παρών φόρουμ που θα μοιραστούν ιστορίες και φωτογραφίες μαζί σου. Τωρα, οσον αφορά τον επαναπατρισμό του στο Αιγαίο, νομιζω οτι τα σχολια περιττεύουν. Δυσκολα τα πραγματα για τους καραβοπληκτους με το Νάξος, αφού εδω δεν μπορούμε να σωσουμε, απ' ότι φαίνεται, το Βασιλοβάπορο, το Νάξος θα φέρουμε από Κίνα...

Καλά ταξίδια να εχουμε με τις ιστορίες και τις φωτογραφιες
Καλως ήρθες

----------


## Rocinante

Φιλε Ναξος καλως ορισες στην παρεα μας. Οπως θα διαπιστωσεις ειμαστε μια παρεα που μοιραζομαστε τις γνωσεις τις εμπειριες τις αναμνησεις και τα συναισθηματα γαι τα πλοια που σκιζουν τα Ελληνικα νερα. Σχολιαζουμε αυτα που ταξιδευουν αναπολουμε αυτα που εφυγαν. Και οσο γινομαστε περισσοτεροι τοσο μαθαινουμε νεα πραγματα. Εσυ μονο με ενα post ελυσες αποριες που υπηρχαν για το αγαπημενο σου πλοιο. Θα σου παρει μερες να διαβασεις τοσο ενδιαφεροντα θεματα. Προσωπικα δεν εχω ξαναδει τετοιο φορουμ που με ρυθμους πολυβολου να σκορπιζει τετοιο ενθουσιασμο στα μελη του. Απολαυσε λοιπον το ταξιδι με το Υπεροχο avatar σου και θα δεις παλιες δοξες σαν το Ναξος να ξαναζωντανευουν με τις διηγησεις και τις φωτογραφιες. ( Αληθεια φιλε ΝΑΥΤΙΚΕ μηπως εχεις τη δυνατοτητα να κανεις κατι να τρελανουμε το νεο φιλο μας ;  :Very Happy: )

----------


## Νάξος

᾽Αγαπητοὶ φίλοι,

καλῶς σᾶς βρίσκω καὶ 'γω μὲ τὴν σειρὰ μου καὶ σᾶς ευχαριστῶ γιὰ τὶς ἐμπειρίες, αναμνήσεις καὶ γιὰ τὸ ἀνεκτίμητο φωτογραφικὸ ὑλικὸ ποὺ μοιράζεστε μὲ τὰ ὑπόλοιπα μέλη τοῦ ἱστοτόπου ἐδῶ.

Φίλε (η; ) Ἑλληνίς συμφωνὼ μαζύ σου. Ἀκόμα κι ἄν κάποιος δὲν εἶχε ταξιδέψει μαζύ του, δὲν θὰ μποροῦσε νὰ τὸ ξεχάσει ποτὲ ἔστω κι ἄν τὸ ἔχει δεῖ μία μόνο φορά. Θὲς τὰ φουγάρα του, θὲς ἡ κοφτερή του πλώρη, θὲς τὰ μπαλκονάκια γιὰ τὶς δέστρες καὶ τοὺς παππάδες στὴν πρύμνη, θὲς τὸ πορτοκαλὶ τὸ χρῶμα, τὸ βαπόρι αὐτὸ δὲν περνοῦσε ἀπαρατήρητο... Καὶ τοὺς ντόκους τοῦ Περαία τοὺς ἔχει τιμήσει ἀπὸ Ἅγιο Διονύση ἴσαμε προλιμένα.

Νικόλα εἶναι ὄντως δύσκολα τὰ πράγματα, ἀλλά ἡ ἐλπίδα πεθαίνει πάντα τελευταῖα... Το Γεώργιος Εξπρές τὸ σέβομαι σὰν βαπόρι, ἀλλὰ δὲν κουβαλᾶ τὴν ἴδια ἱστορία μὲ τὸ Νάξος. Τὸ πρώην Roi Baudoin φέρει τὸ ὄνομα ἑνός βασιληᾶ τοῦ Βελγίου. Τὸ Νάξος φέρει τὸ ὄνομα ἑνός μικροῦ λαοῦ καὶ μαζὺ του τὰ ὄνειρα 20-30.000 ἀπανταχοῦ Ἀξωτῶν καὶ ἄλλων Κυκλαδιτῶν γιὰ καλλίτερη ἀκτοπλοϊκὴ σύνδεση μὲ τὸν Πειραιᾶ, ἀπεξάρτηση ὰπό τὴ μιζέρια τῶν τότε ἐφοπλιστῶν καὶ γιὰ εὑημερία τῆς μικρῆς αὐτῆς κοινωνίας (μέσω τουρισμοῦ-ἐμπορίου).

Τὸ Γέωργιος Ἐξπρές, σκαρὶ δουλεμένο καὶ σκυλὶ ἀγαρηνὸ στὴν φουρτούνα, δὲν φτιάχτηκε μὲ τὰ λεφτὰ τοῦ ἁπλοῦ Βέλγου (ἀπ' ὅσο γνωρίζω τουλάχιστον) καὶ «γιὰ μία καλλίτερη ζωὴ». Ἐπιπλέον, δὲν εἶναι κάτι τὸ μοναδικὸ ὑπὸ τὴν ἔννοια ὅτι εἶχε δίδυμο ἀδερφάκι, τὸ Bari Express. Δὲν λέω ὅτι αὐτοὶ οἱ δύο βάπορες δὲν ἔγραψαν ἱστορία... Τουναντίον. Τό πορτοκαλὶ βαπόρι ὁμως, πιστεύω, ἦτανε μοναδικό, ανάδελφο. Ἀκόμα καὶ τὸ Πάρος ποὺ εἶχε τὸ ἴδιο χρῶμα μὲ 'κεῖνο ἦταν ἀρκετὰ διαφορετικὸ. Τὸ Νάξος ἔγινε τραγοῦδι. Κι αὐτό τὰ λέει ὅλα.

Φίλε Ροσινάντη (ὡραίο τὸ nickname σου, Θερβαντικό!) εἶναι ἔτσι ὅπως τὰ λές τὰ πράγματα. Τὸ φόρουμ ἔχει τόσα πολλὰ καὶ ἐνδιαφέροντα θέματα ποὺ γιὰ νὰ τὰ «ξεκοκκαλίσεις» πρέπει νὰ δαπανήσεις ἑβδομάδες! Τὸ καλὸ τῆς ὑπόθεσης εἶναι ὅτι ὑπάρχει διαρκής ἀνανέωση διότι τὸ φόρουμ λόγω φύσεως εἶναι εὑτυχῶς κάτι τὸ «ζωντανό» (πολὺ ζωντανὸ στὴν συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση!).

Παράλληλα ἡ κοινοκτημοσύνη ἐμπειριῶν καὶ ὑλικοῦ σκορπᾶ μέγιστο ἐνθουσιασμό· νιώθω τώρα αὐτὴ τὴν λαχτάρα ποὺ ἔνιωθα τότε ποὺ ἤμουνα μικράκι παρατηρῶντας τὰ βαπόρια στὰ λιμάνια, ταξιδεύοντας μὲ αὐτὰ, ἀκούγοντας ἱστορίες γι' αὐτά...

Ὑποσχόμενος ἀφιέρωμα στὸ Νάξος καὶ φωτογραφικὸ ὑλικὸ γιὰ πολλά ἄλλα βαπόρια ποὺ ζήσαμε καὶ ἀγαπήσαμε, ἀνοίγω τὴν ὄρεξη μὲ ἕνα μόνο μικρό δεῖγμα. Ἡ συνημμένη φωτογραφία προέρχεται ἀπό σάρωση φυλλαδίου τῆς τότε Ἑλληνικῆς Ἀκτοπλοΐας ποὺ κυκλοφόρησε τὸ 1988. Ἦταν ἡ ἐποχὴ ποὺ ἡ ἑταιρεία κατεῖχε 8 πλοῖα (ἕνα φυλλάδιο διαφορετικὸ εἶχε κυκλοφορήσει ἕναν χρόνο νωρίτερα καὶ διαφήμιζε 6 πλοῖα: Σάμαινα, Ἴκαρος, Ἰονίς, Νήσος Χίος, Πάρος καὶ Νάξος. Τὸ Ἀργοστόλι καὶ τὸ Σχοινούσσα προστέθηκαν στόν στόλο τῆς Ε.Α. πιὸ μετά.)

----------


## apollo_express

Το Νάξος το είχαν στείλει κάποια φορά στη Παλαιστίνη για να μεταφέρει τον Αραφάτ;

----------


## esperos

Tον  μακαρίτη  τον  Αραφάτ  τον  μετέφερε  το  ΑΤΛΑΝΤΙΣ  πρώην  ΑΔΩΝΙΣ  του  Καβουνίδη,  που  τελικά  πλήρωσε  την  νύμφη.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μια ωραία φωτογραφία του "Νάξος" στη Σαντορίνη. Η φωτογραφία είναι του Jolly Roger και είναι τραβηγμένη από το "Γεώργιος Εξπρές".
Θα ήθελα να την αφιερώσω στον καλό φίλο paroskayak, στον Naxos -το νέο μέλος του forum μας, αλλά και στον παλιό Naxos.
Η φωτογραφία, ίσως, να τους δυσαρεστήσει λίγο καθώς το πλοίο φέρει τη φορεσιά της ARCADIA LINES και όχι τη γνωστή αγαπημένη ποτοκαλιά φορεσιά. Νομίζω, όμως, ότι αξίζει τον κόπο.

----------


## scoufgian

> Μια ωραία φωτογραφία του "Νάξος" στη Σαντορίνη. Η φωτογραφία είναι του Jolly Roger και είναι τραβηγμένη από το "Γεώργιος Εξπρές".
> Θα ήθελα να την αφιερώσω στον καλό φίλο paroskayak, στον Naxos -το νέο μέλος του forum μας, αλλά και στον παλιό Naxos.
> Η φωτογραφία, ίσως, να τους δυσαρεστήσει λίγο καθώς το πλοίο φέρει τη φορεσιά της ARCADIA LINES και όχι τη γνωστή αγαπημένη ποτοκαλιά φορεσιά. Νομίζω, όμως, ότι αξίζει τον κόπο.
> 
> Νάξος.jpg


roi κι αυτη ειναι πολυ ωραια φωτογραφια ανεξαρτητα απο τη φορεσια του πλοιου.ευχαριστουμε!!!!

----------


## Rocinante

Υπαρχει κατι που δεν μου αρεσει. Καπου γραφτηκε οτι τo πλοιο ταξιδευει ακομα με το ονομα LIBAO. Δεν το βρηκα πουθενα αλλα και το ΙΜΟ του θεωρειται ανυπαρκτο. Μηπως καποιος με μεγαλυτερες γνωσεις απο μενα σε αυυτα τα θεματα θα μππορουσε να το ψαξει;

----------


## Ellinis

Στο fakta αναφέρεται οτι μετανομάστηκε LIBAO, αλλά δεν νομίζω οτι είναι σωστό. Η κινέζικη εταιρεία που το αγόρασε λεγόταν Hainan Libao ή Hainanlibao, οπότε από εκεί προέκυψε το LIBAO. 
Το πλοίο δεν άλλαξε ποτέ όνομα και συνεχίζει να καταγράφεται και σήμερα από το equasis.org ως NAXOS.

----------


## Haddock

Είναι οι πληροφορίες στο equasis αξιόπιστες; Αν ναί, με ποια άλλη πηγή θα μπορούσαν να ταυτοποιηθούν; Μου φαίνεται ότι καλύτερα είναι να θυμόμαστε το Ναξάκι όπως ήταν γιατί φοβάμαι μήπως οι Κινέζοι το έχουν μετασκευάσει.  :Confused:

----------


## Leo

Φιλε μου paroskayak, ναί το equasis είναι επίσημο και σοβαρό site. Είμαστε βέβαιοι ότι το λινκ στο μήνυμα σου δείχνει το ΝΑΞΟΣ? Δυσκολεύομαι να το πιστέψω... τώρα το οτι το Hainan Island (Hainan Libao ή Hainanlibao) είναι στην ίδια περιοχή με το BEI HAI (όπως το όνομα του πλοίου στο λινκ) μπορεί κάτι να σημαίνει. Θα δώ αύριο στο γραφείο αν το ΝΑΞΟΣ είναι όντως στο equasis..  :Confused:

----------


## Ellinis

> Είναι οι πληροφορίες στο equasis αξιόπιστες; Αν ναί, με ποια άλλη πηγή θα μπορούσαν να ταυτοποιηθούν;


Tο equasis είναι αρκετά αξιόπιστο. Πάντως για το Νάξος τα ίδια λέει και το miramarshipindex (Ενεργό το 2006 και χωρίς αλλαγή ονόματος).

----------


## Haddock

Το Hainan Island έχει θαλάσσια ανταπόκριση με τρία λιμάνια της ηπειρωτικής Κίνας. Τα λιμάνια είναι το Zhanjiang, το Beihai όπως έγραψες, και το Guangzhou. Πουθενά δεν αναφέρεται οτι το Νάξος είναι αποτυπωμένο στη φωτογραφία. Ερεύνησα κάπως στο Διαδίκτυο για φωτογραφίες των λιμανιών που προανέφερα, και έπεσα τυχαία σ' αυτό το βαπόρι.
Απλά υπέθεσα ότι το πλοίο πιθανώς να έχει εκτενείς μετασκευές μετά από τόσα χρόνια υπηρεσίας (αν δεν έχει κοπεί).

----------


## Ellinis

> Απλά υπέθεσα ότι το πλοίο πιθανώς να έχει εκτενείς μετασκευές μετά από τόσα χρόνια υπηρεσίας (αν δεν έχει κοπεί).


Οι Κινέζοι δεν συνηθίζουν να κάνουν εκτεταμένες μετασκευές στα καράβια που παίρνουν. Αντίθετα, συνήθως τα αφήνουν στην ίδια μορφή. 
Δες 1 2 3 παραδείγματα  από κλασικά φέρι που πήγαν στην Κίνα και που δεν τα "πείραξαν".

----------


## Leo

Για να εκπληρωθούν οι γραφές σας επισυνάπτω τα στοιχεία που δίνει το Equasis :

naxos.JPG

----------


## Νάξος

Σχετικὰ μὲ τὴν ἀπορία τοῦ φίλου Apollo Express. Ναὶ, τὸ Νάξος καὶ 4 ἄλλα ἑλληνικὰ πλοῖα ἔπλευσαν πρὸς Λίβανο τὸν Δεκέμβρη τοῦ 1983 γιὰ νὰ παραλάβουν μερικὲς χιλιάδες Παλαιστίνιους ἀγωνιστὲς καὶ τὸν ἀρχηγὸ τους, τὸν μακαρίτη τὸν Γιασὲρ Ἀραφὰτ (περισσότερα γι' αὐτὸ τὸ περιστατικὸ στὸ ἀφιέρωμα γιὰ τὸ Νάξος ποὺ εἶναι στὰ σκαριά).

Φίλε Roi Baudoin σ' ευχαριστοῦμε θερμὰ γιὰ τὴν φωτογραφία τοῦ Νάξος στὸν Αθηνιό, ἔστω κι ἄν δὲν εἶχε τὸ πορτοκαλὶ του κοστουμάκι.

Ἡ Arcadia Lines βεβήλωσε μὲ τὸν πλέον ἄκομψο τρόπο ὄχι μόνο τὴν αἰσθητικὴ τοῦ βαποριοῦ, ἀλλὰ καὶ τὴν ἱστορία του. Δὲν εἶναι μόνο ἡ ἀλλαγὴ στὸ χρῶμα καὶ τὰ καρακιτσάτα σινιάλα τῆς ἑταιρείας. Εἶναι τὸ ξήλωμα τοῦ περιγράμματος τῆς Νάξου ἀπὸ τὰ φουγάρα καὶ τὴν πλώρη καὶ ἡ προσπάθεια γιὰ οἰκειοποίηση ἑνὀς πραγματικά ξένου σώματος γιὰ τὴν ἑταιρεία. Ὑπήρξαν πολλὲς ἑταιρείες ποὺ ἀγόρασαν καράβια τὰ ὁποία δὲν κατασκεύασαν, ἀλλὰ σεβάστηκαν ἀπὸ κάθε ἄποψη. Ἡ Arcadia Lines δὲν ἀνήκει προφανῶς σὲ αὐτές. Ἡ συγκεκριμένη φωτογραφία σὲ κάθε περίπτωση ἔχει μεγάλη ἱστορική ἀξία καὶ ἀποδεικνύει τοῦ λόγου τὸ ἀληθές.

Γιὰ τοὺς φίλους Ροσινάντη, Ελληνίς, Λεό καί Παροσκαγιάκ... Τοὺς εὐχαριστῶ θερμὰ γιὰ τὴν ἔρευνα γιὰ τὸν ἐντοπισμὸ τοῦ Νάξος. Μαζὺ τους κι ἐγὼ καὶ συνεχίζουμε...!

----------


## Νάξος

Αυτή η φωτογραφία θα θυμίσει σε πολλούς πάρα πολλά... Για όσους δεν θυμούνται ή δεν γνωρίζουν είναι το αυτοκόλλητο (το ένα από τα 2 που λάνσαρε η ΑΝΕ Νάξου εκείνη την εποχή· το άλλο είχε το Πάρος και το Νάξος μαζύ) που είχαν για πολλά χρόνια στα παρμπρίζ των αυτοκινήτων και των φορτηγών τους οι Αξώτες, οι Παριανοί και άλλοι πολλοί. Δυστυχώς το άλλο αυτοκόλλητο (με το Νάξος στο άνω και το Πάρος στο κάτω ημικύκλιο) δεν το έχω. Θα έκανα τα ανθρωπίνως δυνατά για να το αποκτήσω ή τουλάχιστο να το δω στο δίκτυο.

Όσο για τον πορτοκαλί Θρύλο τα σχόλια περιττεύουν. Αυτήν την πλώρη θα την ζήλευε και το Δήλος. Η απόλυτα επιθετική κόψη. Και τα φουγάρα βγαλμένα από άλλο ανέκδοτο. Τελικά οι Κουϊμάνης-Πρατικάκης είχαν πολύ μεγάλα κέφια όταν το σχεδίαζαν. Νομίζω με αυτούς μαζύ και ο Σιμόπουλος.

----------


## Haddock

Από την πρύμνη του Νάξος, για όλους τους Ναξιώτες, η θέα αυτή θα ζωντανέψει μνήμες. Καλοκαίρι 1980.

93254279_3iDE6-XL.jpg

Copyright-Πηγή

----------


## Haddock

> Τελικά οι Κουϊμάνης-Πρατικάκης είχαν πολύ μεγάλα κέφια όταν το σχεδίαζαν. Νομίζω με αυτούς μαζύ και ο Σιμόπουλος.


Ξαναδιάβασα το σχόλιο του Νάξος και αναρωτιέμαι, αν όντως, οι Κουϊμάνης-Πρατικάκης ήταν οι ναυπηγοί του. Είχα την εντύπωση ότι ναυπηγός του Νάξος ήταν αποκλειστικά ο Σιμόπουλος.  :Confused:

----------


## Νάξος

Νικόλα γεια σου,

σχετικά με την παρατήρησή σου για το ποιος σχεδίασε το Νάξος θα ήθελα να προσθέσω τα εξής: μέσα στην γέφυρα του Νάξος υπήρχε μία μεταλλική επιγραφή 40•30 cm περίπου που έλεγε ότι το πλοίο σχεδιάστηκε από τους ναυπηγούς &#171;ΚΟΥΙΜΑΝΗ-ΠΡΑΤΙΚΑΚΗ-ΣΙΜΟΠΟΥΛΟ&#187;. Ίσως η αλφαβητική σειρά να μην αντικατοπτρίζει την πραγματικότητα σε ό,τι αφορά την ναυπηγική αρχιτεκτονική (δηλαδή άλλος ναυπηγός να μελέτησε την αρχιτεκτονική του πλοίου, άλλος την υδροδυναμική και την ευστάθεια, άλλος τα μηχανολογικά κ.ο.κ.) αλλά αυτά τα ονόματα τα θυμάμαι.

----------


## Haddock

Σε κάποιο τεύχος του Εφοπλιστή είχε γίνει αφιέρωμα για τον κο Σιμόπουλο και αναφέρθηκε ως εμπνευστής και ναυπηγός του Νάξος. Έχεις δίκιο όσον αφορά την επιγραφή και την είχα ξεχάσει εντελώς. Τι μου θυμίζεις τώρα τη γέφυρα, όντως έτσι είναι, η επιγραφή αναφερόταν στους τρεις ναυπηγούς. Να είχαμε και μια φωτογραφία της γέφυρας... ;-)

Επίσης, προσπαθώ να επιβεβαιώσω τις αναφορές μας στο εξαιρετικό ιστορικό αρχείο των Ναυπηγικών

----------


## Haddock

Σιγά σιγά μαζευόμαστε σαν παρέα μετά την Πασχαλινή απουσία και βλέπω ότι οι φωτογραφίες είναι υπέροχες απ' ολους για πολλα σκαριά. Για να δώσω τον πορτοκαλί τόνο στην εβδομαδα μας... τελη δεκαετιας 80 και είμαστε στο ψηλότερο ντεκ του Νάξος... καλό μας ταξιδι...

Image2.jpg

Copyright-Πηγή

----------


## Apostolos

Γι αυτό και είχαν κλείσει τα σπίτια των ακτοπλόων! Με τέτοια μαμουνοθύελα στο ντέκ αντε να μείνεις σοβαρός!

----------


## Haddock

Για να πάρουμε τη δόση μας, ως Παριανοί και λάτρεις του Νάξος, ας απολαύσουμε μια σπάνια carte postale του βάπορα στην Παροικιά του 1979.

Στην φωτογραφία, φαίνεται το πλοίο να είναι αγκυροβολημένο αρόδο για κάποιο ιδιαίτερο λόγο. Αν το πλοίο περίμενε για το ρεμέτζο του, θα είχε ανοίξει τον καταπέλτη πριν τη Σπίθα.

Πιθανώς, η Ναξάρα βιράρει, έχει ήδη κλείσει τον καταπέλτη, και ετοιμάζει τις Deutz για πρόσω-ανάποδα και τιμόνι αριστερά. Αυτές είναι συνήθως οι κινήσεις απόπλου των καραβιών όταν έχουν πέσει στο κεφάλι και έχουν φουντάρει αρκετά κλειδιά κοντά στο Κρωτήρι (ο κάβος απέναντι από το κεφάλι).

Καλοκαίρι 1979 σε μια "άλλη" Πάρο...

Naxos_in_Paros_1979.jpg

----------


## Leo

Γεια σου καπετάν Νίκο με τις μανούβρες σου!! Σωστός σωστότατος και αμα δεν γυρίζει το Νάξος είχε και προπελλάκι " bow thruster "... βάλτο κι αυτό. Καλό σου ταξίδι!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Νάξος

Να και μία καρτ-ποστάλ του βάπορα στο λιμάνι της Νάξου τέλη δεκαετίας '70. Δυστυχώς, τα καΐκια που έδεσαν στη μικρή σκάλα μας χάλασαν κάπως την γιορτή, αλλά ακόμα κι έτσι η καρτ-ποστάλ αποτελεί ιστορικό ντοκουμέντο. Στους φίλους του φόρουμ και του Νάξος βεβαίως-βεβαίως.

----------


## cpt. mimis

Δεν ήταν άδικα το αρχοντοβάπορο του Πειραιά. Είχε όλα όσα ήθελε κάποιος για να ταξιδέψει άνετα και γρήγορα. Μακάρι να το ξαναδούμε!

----------


## karystos

Και μια κάρτα από το λομάνι της Σύρου. Από πίσω γράφει : "Βάρη - Μερική άποψις" (?). Πίσω από το ΝΑΞΟΣ κρύβεται ένα άλλο βαπόρι αλλά αυτό πάει στην ενότητα "Λιμάνια". Το μικρό βαποράκι στη μέση ποιό είναι; 

naxos_1975_1.jpg

----------


## Leo

Ευχαριτώ φίλε karystos, αυτή η φωτογραφία είναι τα νιάτα μου!!  :Very Happy:  Θα την αφήσουμε γιατί η ομορφιά είναι το ΝΑΞΟΣ εδώ. 
Διευκρινίσεις: 
Από πίσω γράφει : "Βάρη - Μερική άποψις" (?). Σωστά απορείς, δεν είναι η Βάρη (εκεί γεννήθηκα)... τυπογραφικό είναι το λάθος.
Το δεύτερο πλοίο (ανάμεσα) δεν ξέρω πιό είναι. Η πλώρη μου φέρνει λίγο σε Μεγαλόχαρη???
Το μικρό βαποράκι στη μέση ποιό είναι; Είναι η θαλαμηγός Τρίαινα... ήταν αρκετά χρόνια αγκυροβολημένη στο λιμάνι. Αργότερα την είχα δεί στην Μαρίνα του Φλοίσβου.

----------


## nautikos

Και στα αριστερα της ομορφης αυτης φωτο διακρινονται τα Ρ/Κ του _Νεωριου_.

----------


## Haddock

Καθόμαστε σε πορτοκαλί αναμμένα κάρβουνα! Κούκλα είναι η Ναξάρα και ομορφαίνει την αρχόντισσα των Κυκλάδων!

----------


## karystos

Μωρέ μπράβο μάτι Leo. Από την καδένα το γνώρισες;

----------


## Νάξος

Φίλε Κάρυστος να υποθέσω ότι είσαι εσύ αυτός που έδωσε την φωτογραφία του πορτοκαλί Θρύλου και στον Σουηδό; Ανεξάρτητα από αυτό σε ευχαριστούμε για την υπέροχη κάρτα που ανέβασες. 

Καλοκαίρι του 2005, αρχές Αυγούστου. Είμαι στη Χώρα απόγευμα για να φύγω για Πειραιά και λίγο πριν να έρθει το βαπόρι ψάχνω στην πόλη για καμιά καλή καρτ ποστάλ που θα ταχυδρομούσα επιτόπου σε ένα πολύ αγαπημένο μου πρόσωπο. Σε μία δόση βλέπω την καρτ-ποστάλ που βλέπετε από κάτω. Παθαίνω εγκεφαλικό. Δεν περίμενα μετά από 11 και πλέον χρόνια να έβρισκα σε καρτ-ποστάλ κάτι σχετικό με τον παιδικό μου έρωτα. Δίχως άλλο αγόρασα δυό ίδιες κάρτες· τη μία την ταχυδρόμησα. Την άλλη την κράτησα για μένα και γι' αυτούς που θέλουν να θυμούνται. Το Νάξος, λοιπόν, δεμένο στο σπίτι του, στην πανέμορφη Νάξο.

----------


## Apostolos

Το έψαχνα χρόνια και σήμερα το βρήκα...
Το νησιώτικό τραγούδι του Ιστορικού πλοίου μας...
Ελπιζω η ΑΕΠΙ να μην μας βάλει πρόστημο για τα copyrights
Μου μένει το τραγούδι για τον Απόλλωνα...

----------


## Νάξος

Μας αποτέλειωσες άρχοντα. Κλάψανε πολλοί αθρώποι από χαρά και λύπη για τον αγαπημένο πορτοκαλή βάπορα. Έγινε τραγούδι, τί νά λέμε τώρα... Σ' ευχαριστούμε.

Για τους φίλους του Νάξος, η σάρωση του αρχείου μου προχωράει και το αφιέρωμα που σας υποσχέθηκα θα γίνει κι αυτό. Υπομονή.

Σχετικά με την απορία για το ποιο καράβι είναι δεμένο δίπλα στο Νάξος στην Ερμούπολη, στην καρτ-ποστάλ που ανέβασε ο φίλος ο Κάρυστος, μήπως είναι το «Κυκλάδες»;

----------


## Leo

Θα γνωρίζεις υποθέτω Απόστολε ότι το συγκεκριμένο ταργούδι παραποιείται κατά τόπους και ονομαστικά και νησωτικά από τις νησιώτικες ορχήστρες σε διάφορα πανηγύρια!!!.. Όμως ναι αυτό το τραγούδι γράφτηκε και κυκλοφόρισε για το *ένα* και *μοναδικό* ΝΑΞΟΣ το *πορτοκαλί*...

----------


## karystos

Φίλε μου Νάξος την κάρτα την έχω αγοράσει στη Θάσο πριν από 23 - 24 χρόνια, ακριβώς επειδή είχε το ΝΑΞΟΣ. Είναι του φωτογράφου Β. Ησαία. Μαζί αγόρασα μία ακόμη που δείχνει το βαπόρι από πίσω και είναι, όπως είπε και ο Leo, το ΜΕΓΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ πρώην ΑΝΝΑ ΜΑΡΙΑ. Την κάρτα αυτή την έχω ανεβάσει στην ενότητα "Φωτογραφίες από τα λιμάνια" αν θέλεις να την δεις. Για το Σουηδό που λες τώρα μάλλον δεν έχω σχέση, επειδή δεν καταλαβαίνω και καλά σε ποιόν να την είχα στείλει.

----------


## Haddock

Ντίνο, να ΄σαι καλά για τις φωτογραφίες σου!
Κι όμως, εν έτι 2005, βλέπεις την πορτοκαλί οπτασία στη Νάξο. Μήπως είναι αντικατοπτρισμός στο λιμάνι της Νάξου; Σαν να μη θέλει να βιράρει και να ταξιδέψει για τα ξένα. Έχει πεισμώσει στο ρεμέτζο του, οι μπόμπες του έχουν κολλήσει, και δε λέει να φύγει, σαν να ακούω τη μαγική μπουρού του... 

Γεια σου Ντίνο με τις πορτοκαλί εικόνες που ομορφαίνουν τούτη τη γωνιά...

----------


## Νάξος

Φίλε Κάρυστος,

αν κυττάξεις (καλά το έγραψα «κυττάζω» όχι «κοιτάζω», είμαι τση «παληάς» γραφής...) το γνωστό site του «Σουηδού» που παραθέτω θα καταλάβεις. Τώρα, ποιος είναι ο Σουηδός; Είναι ένας καραβολάτρης σαν κι εμάς. Νόμιζα ότι εσύ του έδωσες την φωτογραφία. Φαίνεται όμως ότι την έχει κι αυτός! 

ΝΑΞΟΣ ΘΡΗΣΚΕΙΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΣΚΑΝΔΙΝΑΥΪΑ.

http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/naxos_1975.htm

----------


## apollo_express

Πρέπει να είναι στη Νάξο:

http://www.prokopios.de/Bilder_Galer...sch/schiff.jpg

----------


## nautikos

> Σε κάποιο τεύχος του Εφοπλιστή είχε γίνει αφιέρωμα για τον κο Σιμόπουλο και αναφέρθηκε ως εμπνευστής και ναυπηγός του Νάξος. Έχεις δίκιο όσον αφορά την επιγραφή και την είχα ξεχάσει εντελώς. Τι μου θυμίζεις τώρα τη γέφυρα, όντως έτσι είναι, η επιγραφή αναφερόταν στους τρεις ναυπηγούς. Να είχαμε και μια φωτογραφία της γέφυρας... ;-)
> 
> Επίσης, προσπαθώ να επιβεβαιώσω τις αναφορές μας στο εξαιρετικό ιστορικό αρχείο των Ναυπηγικών


Η συνολικη μελετη-επιβλεψη του *Ναξος* εγινε απο το ναυπηγικο γραφειο των _Κουιμανη-Σιμοπουλου_. Εχω την εντυπωση ομως οτι το σχεδιαστικο κομματι (απο την καλλιτεχνικη σκοπια του θεματος) την ανελαβε ο κ._Σιμοπουλος_, ο οποιος αλλωστε υπογραφει σαν το σχεδιαστη στα σχεδια του πλοιου.

----------


## Haddock

Nautikos, απ' ότι φαίνεται ξεσκόνισες τα αρχεία του ναυπηγικού γραφείου για τα καλά! Ελπίζω τα σχέδια να είναι σε καλή κατάσταση... :mrgreen: Ναξόφιλος μου είχε αναφέρει οτι ο κ. Σιμόπουλος είχε παραπονεθεί με επιστολή του, λόγω μη εκτενούς αναφοράς των ναυπηγών στα αφιερώματα για το βαπόρι. Φυσικά, το περιοδικό ακολούθησε με αφιέρωμα στον κ. Σιμόπουλο ως εμπνευστή του Νάξος ;-)

----------


## Νάξος

Και ο Πρατικάκης παιδιά; Ήταν κι αυτός στη Ναξία Τριάδα. Ποιο κομμάτι του πλοίου ανέλαβε; 

Αν υπάρχει κάποιος που να έχει τα σχέδια του βάπορα ή να γνωρίζει τον ίδιο τον Σιμόπουλο, θα τον παρακαλούσα να επικοινωνήσει μαζύ μου.

Σχετικά με το παραπάνω ποστ του φίλου Apollo Express, ναι το βαπόρι είναι στη Νάξο. Για πολύ καιρό αυτήν την καταπληκτική φωτογραφία την είχε σαν avatar ο φίλος και γνωστός λάτρης του βαπόραρου paroskayak. Σε ευχαριστώ που έβαλες και το σχετικό link ώστε καθένας να μπορεί να κατεβάσει αυτήν την υπέροχη φωτογραφία από το δίκτυο.

----------


## dimitris

file apostole m esteiles twra me to tragoudi mou 8umises ta paidika mou xronia taxidi me to Naxos gia to nhsi anaxwrhsh apo peiraia 08:00 kai sti Naxo gurw stis 15:00 kai sxedon olo to taxidi sthn plwrh tou... to ekklhsaki pisw sthn prumh tou...to bar me ta soublakia epishs sthn prumh kai ton 3aderfo mou mageira kai na perimenw na er8ei na me parei na pame sthn kouzina volta... to paros an 8umamai kala ekane to vraduno tote.
to idio tragoudi to akousame vevaia kai to 2002 me mia mikrh allagh apo thn Maria Skoula sta egkaineia tou Blue Star Naxos http://dimitrissphotos.videopic.net/p49581301.html

----------


## Νάξος

Γεια σου φίλε Δημήτρη, 

το Πάρος, καλά θυμάσαι, έκανε το βραδυνό δρομολόγιο και αναχωρούσε συνήθως 10 το βράδυ για Πάρο-Νάξο, αν και συχνά-πυκνά σκάτζαρε το Νάξος σε πρωϊνά δρομολόγια των 8. Περιμένουμε να μας αφηγηθείς ιστορίες και να μοιραστείς μαζύ μας αναμνήσεις σχετικά με το αγαπημένο βαπόρι.

----------


## dimitris

φιλε Ναξος ειχα κανει παρα μα παρα πολλα ταξιδια με το Ναξος γιατι επρεπε να προλαβουμε και το λεωφορειο του καραβιου που λεγανε τοτε... περιμενε το βαπορι να ερθει και να ξεκινησει για τα χωρια μετα δεν ειχε αλλο για την Κωμιακη και την ορεινη Ναξο με το Παρος θυμαμαι ενα και μοναδικο ταξιδι βραδυ απο Πειραια Αυγουστος και το φεγγαρι γεματο ολο το ταξιδι στην πλωρη μας αν και στο Παρος δεν μπορουσες να πας πλωρη οπως στο Ναξακι ο μεγαλος μου αδερφος ποιο τυχερος τον πηγαινε ο πατερας μου στο Περαμα και βλεπανε την κατασκευη!

----------


## Νάξος

Φίλε Δημήτρη,

τί μου θύμισες τώρα... το λεωφορείο για τα ορεινά χωριά της Αξάς, με το που έφτανε ο βάπορας, 3:15, 3:30, αναλόγως με το πότε έδενε στην Χώρα. Αυτό το λεωφορείο-δυστυχώς- δεν έπιανε το χωριό μου (Μονή), αλλά πήγαινε Χαλκί, Φιλώτι, Απείρανθο και μετά Κόρωνο, Κωμιακή και Απόλλωνα. Θυμάμαι ένα ταξειδάκι με τη Ναξάρα μας, το '90 πρέπει να 'τανε, έφτασα μόνος στο νησί και πήρα αυτό το λεωφορείο ίσαμε την Τραγαία. Μετά πήγα ποδαράτος στο χωριό γιατί δεν είχα βαλίτσες και τα ρέστα, αλλά ήμουν άνετος και χύμα στο κύμα. Και πάνω απ' όλα, παληκαράκι. Ωραίες εποχές!

Σχετικά με την πρόσβαση στην πλώρη του Πάρος (αγαπημένο πλοίο κι αυτό, το αδίκησαν οι μηχανές του παράφορα), ήταν αρκετά εύκολη, αλλά μέσα από σαλόνι της πλώρης. Θυμάμαι και την πλώρα του Πάρος σε πολλά ταξείδια τα οποία θα μου μείνουν αλησμόνητα (κάτι στροφούλες μετά την Σπίθα της Πάρου φουλ για Νάξο). Στο Νάξος όμως η πρόσβαση στην πλώρη ήταν απευθείας από τις πλαϊνές περατζάδες του κύριου καταστρώματος. Και φυσικά, ήταν άλλη φάση. Όλα τα λεφτά. Θυμάμαι ακόμα τον εαυτό μου ώρες ολόκληρες να στέκεται στη μύτη της πλώρας, εκεί, πάνω στο «έλασμα-κάθισμα» που χωρούσε κάνα-δυό νοματαίους κάτω απ' τον φανό της πλώρας...

Φίλε Δημήτρη, θα σε παρακαλούσα να μοιραστείς μαζύ μας εμπειρίες, αναμνήσεις, υλικό που να σχετίζονται με το αγαπημένο καράβι της Νάξου. Για σένα και για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται για το Νάξος (και όχι μόνο) είμαι στην διάθεσή σου/του, να είναι καλά τα προσωπικά μηνύματα και το φόρουμ ασφαλώς.
Τυχερός ο αδερφός σου...! Μιλάς επίσης για ταξείδια με το Νάξος και με φεγγάρια του Αυγούστου. Με πατάς στον κάλο πατριώτη. Αυτό το πλοίο πρέπει να γίνει πλωτός ναός για λαϊκό προσκύνημα στο νησί.

Ανεβάζω λοιπόν μία φωτογραφία μαζύ με μιά ιστορία, κάπου στο 1988... Θα πήγαινα τον παππού μου, τον παπά-Κώστα, στον Περαία για να πάρει το καράβι για Νάξο. Στο λιμάνι ήταν το Γεώργιος Εξπρές και το Νάξος. Χωρίς καμία άλλη σκέψη στο μυαλό μου έκλεισα εισιτήριο του πάππου με το πορτοκαλί κι ας μ' είχαν κουρντίσει κάποιοι συγγενείς να του κλείσω με το Γεώργιος. Μπορεί το Γεώργιος να ήταν πιο γρήγορο για μία ώρα, μπορεί να ήταν πιο μεγάλο, αλλά το Νάξος ήταν σίγουρα πιο ανθρώπινο και πιο άνετο. Και πιο νέο, πιο καθαρό.

Τον παππού τον έχασα πριν από λίγα χρόνια αλλά δε μετάνιωσα που τον έστειλα τότε με το Νάξος! Η μία ώρα παραπάνω άξιζε τον κόπο σε ένα πλοίο με πιο άνετα σαλόνια και λιγότερη λετσαρία. Έτσι παππού; 

Πειραιάς, με την Ανατολή να χτυπάει στην ανάγλυφη Νάξο του φουγάρου του βάπορα. Για όλους τους φίλους του φόρουμ. Για τον μακαρίτη τον πάππο μου.

----------


## Apostolos

Απλά τέλεια αυτά που βλέπουμε και διαβάζουμε....
Τότε που τα καραβάκια μας γυάλιζαν...

----------


## Haddock

Ένα επείγον περιστατικό της οικογένειας μας ανάγκασε να ταξιδέψουμε για Αθήνα, Δεκέμβρης του 1981. Τα κρύα του χειμώνα είχαν ήδη ερημώσει την Παροικιά. Ο δρόμος από το Μπουνταράκι μέχρι το λιμάνι ήταν άδειος και στοιχειωμένος. Η μπλημμάρα είχε καλύψει μεγάλο μέρος του λιμανιού λόγω της φουσκοθαλασσιάς. Η Μαϊστροτραμουντάνα δεν άφηνε τίποτα στο πέρασμα της. Δεν είχε μείνει πλεούμενο στο γιαλό που να μην είχε πιαστεί σε τρία σίδερα, μέσα στο μώλο στο Βίντσι. Η θάλασσα ανέβαινε ζωντανή πάνω στον παραλιακό δρόμο, μπροστά στο μώλο του Καφενείου του Παπλάτσα. Ο Ποσειδώνας άστραφτε και βρόνταγε από το θυμό του. Όσοι ήταν θαρραλέοι και επιχειρούσαν να περπατήσουν προς το λιμάνι, ανταμείβονταν από τον αφρό και τη φρέσκια αρμύρα της Μαϊστροτραμουντάνας.

Το Ναξάκι, πέρασε τη Σπίθα, πλησίασε τον Κάβο του Κριού, φουντάρισε αρκετά κλειδιά, και κατάφερε με μερικές προσπάθειες να δέσει στο κεφάλι. Ο καιρός φόρτωνε περισσότερο και η ΕΜΥ είχε ήδη προβλέψει 8άρι γεμάτο. Το κύμα, μέσα στο "λιμάνι", ήταν χοντρό και το βαπόρι δεν κρατιόταν με τίποτα. Ήταν στιγμές που λέγαμε τώρα θα σπάσει ο κάβος. Παρ' όλα αυτά, μπήκαμε, λίγοι Παριανοί, και το Ναξάκι φόρτωσε το μοναδικό φορτηγό του Ανάργυρου. Με το που μπήκε το φορτηγό, ο Καπτά Νίκος Νομικός, έδωσε το πρόσταγμα για μόλα όλα. Δεν θέλαμε πολύ για να καταλάβουμε τι μας περιμένει. Όταν, ανοιχτήκαμε από τα μπουγάζια του Αϊ Σπυρίδωνα και καβατζάραμε τις Πόρτες, το Νάξος άρχισε να τσαλαβουτάει παιχνιδιάρικα.

Περάσαμε ανοιχτά του Μέρμηγκα, με πορεία τον Πειραιά, και ανεβήκαμε στη γέφυρα για να πάρουμε το ραπόρτο από τον Καπτά Νίκο (οικογενειακός φίλος γαρ). Μας πληροφόρησε ότι η Μαϊστροτραμουντάνα έχει φορτώσει περισσότερο και η ΕΜΥ εξέδωσε απαγορευτικό. Πιτσιρικάς που ήμουν, που να καταλάβω τι ήταν το απαγορευτικό τότε. Ο Καπτά Νίκος αποφάσισε να συνεχίσει προς Πειραιά, αφού το Νάξος είχε ήδη περάσει ανοιχτά της Σύρου με πορεία τον Κάβο Κέφαλο της Κύθνου και Τάμελο της Τζιάς. Δεν θυμάμαι την πλώρη να βουτάει, όσο ήμασταν στη γέφυρα, μα δε θα ξεχάσω τη θάλασσα να μπαίνει ζωντανή στις περατζάδες του βάπορα. Έπρεπε να κρατηθούμε από τα ρέλια διότι δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να σταθούμε όρθιοι με τέτοιο καιρό.

Το κροσάρισμα του Κάβο Ντόρο μου έμεινε ανεξίτηλο στο πέρασμα του χρόνου. Για την ιστορία, στην αρχή απολαύσαμε το ταξίδι μας, μιας και ήμασταν σχετικά προστατευμένοι στο πρυμνιό κατάστρωμα, κάτω από το ντεκ της εκκλησίας του Αϊ Νικόλα. Μέχρι τα μπουγάζια του Κάβο Ντόρο ήμασταν σχετικά καλά. Κάποια στιγμή, μετακομίσαμε από την πρύμνη στην πλωριά τραπεζαρία δίπλα στα όκια του βάπορα. Τι το ήθελαν οι δικοί μου να αφήσουν την πρυμνιά θέση τους; Ο καιρός είχε φορτώσει περισσότερο, έβρεχε καρεκλοπόδαρα, και η θάλασσα γινόταν ένα με τον ορίζοντα. Το ταξίδι έγινε περιπέτεια, αφού με το ζόρι μπορούσαμε να κρατηθούμε στα σκαμπανεβάσματα. Όποιος έχει ταξιδέψει σε πλωριό σαλόνι, και ειδικότερα την τραπεζαρία του Νάξος, καταλαβαίνει τι εστί σκαμπανέβασμα. Η Μαϊστροτραμουντάνα δεν είχε αφήσει τίποτα όρθιο στην κουζίνα και την τραπεζαρία του Νάξος, αφού όλα είχαν γίνει ιπτάμενα.

Τελικώς, το Ναξάκι κατάφερε να περάσει, με 9αρι Μαϊστροτραμουντάνας, το Κάβο Ντόρο. Σημαδιακό τούτο το ταξίδι για μένα, αφού μυήθηκα με το πορτοκαλί βαπόρι σε δύσκολες θάλασσες. Το κροσάρισμα αυτό, έμελλε να είναι το πρώτο και το τελευταίο που ζαλίστηκα σε βαπόρι. Και τι βαπόρι!!! 

Καλά ταξίδια στον Καπτά Νίκο Νομικό.

----------


## Νάξος

Γεια σου Νικόλα με τα ωραία σου!

Ένα μόνο έχω να σου πω: με κάτι τέτοιες ιστορίες ανοίγει επικίνδυνα η όρεξη. Αν και δεν είμαι παληκαράς και -να πω την αμαρτία μου- σε 8 και 9 μποφώρ δε μπαίνω εύκολα σε βαπόρι που να μην είναι εγγυημένο, θα ήθελα να είχα ταξιδέψει έστω και μία φορά με το Νάξος με ένα γεμάτι 8άρι ή 9άρι. Έτσι, για την φάση. Όσες -λίγες- φορές ταξίδεψα με φορτσάτο καιρό ήταν όταν ήμουν βρέφος (πού να θυμάμαι τέτοιες εμπειρίες τώρα...) ή με άλλο βαπόρι (γκίνια). 

Για τους «φιλήδονους» της ναυπηγικής αρχιτεκτονικής και αισθητικής άλλη μία φωτογραφία σχετική με την ιστορία που έγραψα λίγο παραπάνω. Αν και η φωτογραφία είναι τραβηγμένη με φτωχά μέσα έχει μία ιδιαίτερη, πιστεύω, αξία. Παρατηρήστε φίλοι μου τον ντόκο: σκοτεινός, στην σκιά των κτιρίων της Τζελέπη, όπως σε μία κινηματογραφική σάλα, όπου οι χώροι με τα καθίσματα είναι σκοτεινοί. Κάπου στη μέση, απουσία κτιρίων, έρχεται μία δέσμη φωτός και προβάλλει το πορτοκαλί βαπόρι. Θάλασσα και ουρανός γίνονται ένα χρώμα σαν κινηματογραφικό πανί. Η Ναξάρα να γλιστράει απαλά στο νερό ρίχνοντας τις καλημέρες της σε όλους τους γύρω μάγκες της παληάς καλής εποχής (Όμηρος) και 'μεις, οι λίγοι θεατές, να απολαμβάνουμε την στιγμή. Σαν σε ταινία.

Εύκολα κάποιος καταλαβαίνει ότι για να τραβηχτεί αυτή η φωτογραφία έπρεπε να φύγω από τα Λεμονάδικα (προηγούμενη φωτογραφία) και να φτάσω στην Τζελέπη σε χρόνο dt. Χαλάλι όμως!

----------


## Apostolos

Σαν να ανοίγει ενα παράθυρο στο όμορφο παρελθόν...

----------


## dimitris

Φιλοι μου ημουν αρκετα μικρος για να θυμαμαι πολλα πραγματα το κακο τοτε ηταν οτι και να ειχα αυτοκολητα διαφημηστικα κτλ δεν κρατησα τιποτα καπου ειχαμε και μια μεγαλη φωτογραφια σε κανδρακι μεσα αλλα δεν εχει μεινει τιποτα και δυστηχως λυπαμαι, χαιρομαι που ακουω ολες αυτες τις ιστοριες για το αγαπημενο μου Ναξακι!!! κατι που θυμαμαι εντονα ομως ειναι εκεινες η πορτοκαλι καρεκλες στα καταστρωματα και ισως το μοναδικο καραβι που θυμαμαι να ειχε σκαμπο επισης πορτοκαλι και στρογγυλα μια φορα περνωντας στροφη απο τον Αγ. Φωκα προς Ναξο απο την μεγαλη κληση που πηραμε εφυγα απο το σκαμπο, δεν θυμαμαι το ονομα του καπετανιου αυτη τι στιγμη ξερω πως ποια δεν ζει , οπως επισης ενα φοβερο σφυνομα αναμεσα στο Γεωργιος Εξπρες και το παλιο Σαντορινη στο παλιο λιμανι τις Παρου τοτε που με το ζορι επαιρνε δυο βαπορακια μεσα.
Χρονια που δεν γυριζουν πισω...

----------


## parianos

κι αλλες φωτο απο το αρχειο μου...


τοτε στην ARKADIA LINES...

----------


## Haddock

Παριανέ, σε αυτή την ενότητα θα σε ευχαριστήσω δημόσια για τις εικόνες που έπεσαν σαν ριπές πολυβόλου... Το αρχείο σου είναι μοναδικό και χαίρει ιδιαίτερης εκτίμησης απ' όλους μας! Αγάντα μόνο λίγο, γιατί θα πάθουμε και τίποτα με τόσες φωτογραφίες :mrgreen:

----------


## Νάξος

Φίλε Παριανέ σε ευχαριστούμε για τις εκπληκτικές σου φωτογραφίες. Να συμφωνήσω κι εγώ με τον paroskayak, αγάντα λίγο, γιατί τόση συγκίνηση μαζεμένη δεν την αντέχουμε οι λάτρεις του πορτοκαλή βάπορα!

Μήπως θυμάσαι την χρονιά που τραβήχτηκαν; Οι πρώτες δύο έχω την διαίσθηση ότι είναι από την εποχή που το πλοίο ανήκε στην Ελληνική Ακτοπλοΐα ΑΕ (1986-90). Πρέπει το πλοίο να έχει περάσει τις Πόρτες και να μπαίνει στο λιμάνι της Πάρου. Στην τελευταία πρέπει να βγαίνει από το λιμάνι της Πάρου και να συνεχίζει για Πειραιά ή Νάξο. Τα φώτα σου!

----------


## parianos

φιλε Naxos, τα πρωτα φωτο εφυγα με το ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ για Πειραια και το ΝΑΞΟΣ πηγαινε Παρο απο Πειραια...και την τελευταια φωτο το ΝΑΞΟΣ πηγαινε Πειραια.....

----------


## Στέφανος

καλώς σας βρήκα!
έψαχνα τόσο καιρό να βρώ φωτογραφικό υλικό για το καράβι αυτό, που 31 χρόνια μετά το πρώτο μου ταξείδι μαζί του και αν και παιδάκι τότε, ακόμη θυμάμαι με πολλές λεπτομέρειες....

κορυφαία ανάμνηση το να κοιτάω κάτω από το κοντάρι της πλώρης του, να βλέπω την θάλασσα να τρέχει ........

αυτό και το Σαπφώ, τα βαπόρια "μου"  ........

----------


## Νάξος

Kαλωσόρισες στην παρέα των καραβολατρών Στέφανε και βέβαια στην παρέα αυτών που λατρέψανε τον πορτοκαλή βάπορα. Αν σε εντυπωσίασε το υπάρχον καταπληκτικό υλικό να ξέρεις ότι καταφτάνουν πολλές φωτογραφίες οπότε μείνε συντονισμένος! Προς τα παρόν εντείνουμε τις προσπάθειες μας να βρούμε τα ίχνη του. Οι ενδείξεις λένε ότι βρίσκεται ακόμα εν ζωή και ταξιδεύει στη μακρινή Κίνα.

----------


## Στέφανος

Ερώτηση ασχέτου : μου φαίνεται ότι (μπορεί να) μοιάζουν το Νάξος και το σημερινό Παναγία Χοζοβιώτισσα? διαστάσεις περίπου ίδιες [το πλάτος ίδιο, μήκος σχεδόν ίδιο] σχεδιο κύτους παρεμφερές.

λέτε να προέρχονται από το ίδιο σχεδιο?

----------


## Haddock

Σχεδιαστικά σίγουρα μοιράζονται κάποιες γραμμές. Το δίδυμο Κουϊμάνη-Σιμόπουλου ναυπήγησε και τα δύο βαπόρια. Το Παναγια Χοζωβιωτισσα, ως Σκορπιος, ναυπηγήθηκε το 1970, άρα ήταν νεότερο της Ναξάρας κατά μερικά χρόνια. 

Δεν είμαι ναυπηγός, αλλά μου φαίνεται απίθανο, οι naval architects να χρησιμοποίησαν τα ίδια σχέδια  ;-)

----------


## Νάξος

Είναι προς τιμήν των ναυπηγών αυτών που δεν είδαμε ποτέ καράβια του τύπου Αργοστόλι Ι, Αργοστόλι ΙΙ, ΙΙΙ κοκ. όπως επίσης και των πλοιοκτητών που τους ανέθεταν την εκπόνηση μελέτης πλοίου. Η ευκολότερη λύση που ρίχνει μεν το κόστος μελέτης και παραγωγής (κυρίως) είναι η πλήρης τυποποίηση των πλοίων και η κατασκευή αντιγράφων. Η όλη κατάσταση με τα πολλά αδερφά πλοία θυμίζει Ράμπο Ι, ΙΙ,ΙΙΙ και ΙV και αν μη τί άλλο είναι ο προάγγελος της παγκοσμιοποίησης. 

Αν αναζητούσες να βρεις το κοντινότερο σε γραμμές πλοίο στο Νάξος αυτό θα ήταν το Πάρος και το Χρυσή Άμμος το καλό (το λευκό). Ωστόσο και τα δύο αυτά τα πλοία μπορείς να τα αποκαλέσεις 2α ή 3α ξαδέρφια με το Νάξος κι αυτά με πολύ μεγάλη επιφύλαξη. Αν λ.χ. συγκρίνεις τα Επτάνησος και Δήλος με το Ολύμπια ή το Νήσος Χίος με τον Αλκαίο πιστεύω ότι φαίνεται καθαρά η έννοια του αδερφού και του ξάδελφου πλοίου.

Το Νάξος ήταν βαπόρι ανάδελφο. Σε μελλοντικό μου αφιέρωμα για τη Ναξάρα θα καταλάβεις γιατί το Παναγία Χοζοβιώτισσα έχει μόνο κάποια μακρινή συγγένεια με τον πορτοκαλή βάπορα και τίποτε άλλο. Υπομονή!

----------


## frangie

ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΟ ΣΤΟ Ε/Γ Ο/Γ ΝΑΧΟΣ EΠΕΙΔΗ ΟΙ ΚΑΛΟΙ ΞΕΧΩΡΙΖΟΥΝ ΣΤΑ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΑ.ΕΠΙ ΠΛΟΙΟΚΤΗΣΙΑΣ ΜΟΥΛΟΠΟΥΛΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΡΟΣΕΓΙΣΕΙ ΜΕ 8ΑΡΙ+ ΣΤΟ <<ΛΙΜΑΝΙ>> ΤΩΝ ΑΝΤΙΚΥΘΗΡΩΝ ΟΤΑΝ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ 6 ΠΑΙΡΝΟΥΝ ΜΙΛΙΑ ΜΑΚΡΙΑ

----------


## Haddock

Να 'σαι καλα! Αν είχες φωτογραφία της προσέγγισης, θα ήταν ακόμα καλύτερα! Όσα περισσότερα θυμόμαστε από το βαπόρι και το πλήρωμα του, τόσο τιμούμε τη μνήμη όσων το ταξίδεψαν και το αγάπησαν.

Πραγματικά, όποιος έχει στο αρχείο του το Νάξος να πηγαίνει με διπλαριές ή να καπελώνεται η πλώρη του από το κύμα, θα του είμαι ευγνώμων!

----------


## Nash

Με μεγάλη συγκίνηση αντίκρυσα τις φωτογραφίες σας. Εκει μέσα στο Ναξάκι πέρασα καλοκαίρια και χειμώνες που λέει και το τραγούδι και έμαθα πολλά , δόκιμος ήμουνα εκει μεσα , και ναύτης κάποτε . Μόνο που λυπάμαι γιατί προς το τέλος το σνομπαρανε όλοι. ειχανε μπει τα πιο γρήγορα στην γραμμή και μόνο λίγοι Ναξιωτες το προτειμουσαν . τωρα που όλοι το νοσταλγούν το θελουν πισω ειναι αργα.
Να ξεχασουμε τον πόλεμο που του κανανε οι Μουλοπουλοι και οι λοιποι!
παντως εγω το αγαπουσα καθε σανιδακι του και καθε μπουλμε του. πολλα ζευγαρια που αγαπηθηκαν σε αυτο το πλοιο.  επιβατες και ναυτικοι.

----------


## Haddock

Nash,

Το Ναξάκι ήταν σύμβολο για έρωτες, διακοπές, περιπέτειες, και ονειρικά ταξίδια στις Ανατολικές Κυκλάδες. Έφερε κοντά νησιώτες, επισκέπτες, ναυτικούς, έδωσε ζωή στην Παροναξία, και ομόρφυνε τα νερά του Αιγαίου με την κορμοστασιά του.

Τα Σαββατοκύριακα, παίρνουμε το Ναξάκι μας...





Από το αρχείο μου, δημοσίευση των Νέων της εποχής, για όλα τα μέλη του nautilia που αγάπησαν το ένα και μοναδικό πορτοκαλί βαπόρι.

----------


## Νάξος

Προς φίλους Frangie και Nash: φίλοι μου είμαστε εδω για να ακούσουμε εμπειρίες και αναμνήσεις σας με τη Ναξάρα μας. Αν έχετε και φωτογραφικό υλικό για να το μοιραστούμε το αναμένουμε με λαχτάρα. Είμαστε όλο αυτιά και μάτια. Εκείνη η ιστορία στο λιμάνι των Αντικυθήρων θέλει περισσότερη ανάλυση, έτσι; ! ; Θυμάσαι ποια χρονιά έπιασε το Νάξος το συγκεκριμένο λιμάνι; Φίλε Νash είχες την τύχη να ζήσεις τον βάπορα... Περιμένουμε πολλά από σένα!

Νικόλα παικταρά τί φωτογραφία ανέβασες πάλι; Μία φωτογραφία εγκώμιο για την ασύλληπτη πρύμνη του βάπορα και τα γόνατα στα μάγουλα της πλώρης... Μία χάρη μόνο: αυτή η φωτογραφία από ποια εφημερίδα προέρχεται; Από &#171;Τα Νέα&#187;; Θυμάσαι χρονολογία; Έχεις όλο το σχετικό άρθρο;

Κάποτε που τα νυχτερινά δρομολογία των 21:30 από Νάξο (και 22:30 από Πάρο) ήταν καθημερινή πραγματικότητα  (και όχι μόνο όνειρο θερινής νύκτας) τότε όντως τα Σαββατοκύριακα τολμούσαμε να πάμε στα νησιά και να γυρίσουμε στην δουλειά μας, στα σχολεία μας την Δευτέρα το πρωΐ. Μόνο ευχαριστίες ηγέτη.

----------


## frangie

Πολυ ευχαριστως φιλε μου.Η καταγωγη μου ειναι απο αντικυθηρα,αν δεν κανω λαθος στη χρονολογια ηταν το 91,το ΙΟΝΙΟΝ εκανε την αγονη πελοπονησου,την κυριακη των βαιων επιασε φωτια.Μεγαλη βδομαδα καταλαβαινετε ολα τα πλοια ειχαν κλεισει δρομολογια,τελικα βρεθηκε το ΚΟΡΦΟΥ ΣΗ μετα απο καποιο παροπλησμο και χωρις καμια συντηρηση στο πρωτο δρομολογιο επαθε ζημια.Τοτε εκανε καποια δρομολογια το ΝΑΞΟΣ.Την κυριακη του θωμα ερχομενο απο κισσαμο και με απαγορευτικο που εκδοθηκε μετα την αναχωρηση απο κρητη,προσεγγεισε αντικυθηρα,οταν ανοιξε καταπελτη εμπαινε η θαλασσα μεσα στο γκαραζ,ηταν περιπου 20 ατομα να ταξιδεψουν και μονο 2 τολμησαμε να μπουμε.ΥΠΕΡΟΧΟ ταξιδι,το πλοιο στη συνεχεια πηγε στο γυθειο οπου και εμεινε μεχρι να φτιαξει ο καιρος.το ασχημο ειναι οτι δεν εχω καποια φοτο να ανεβασω

----------


## Νάξος

Φίλε frangie με τσάκισες. 8μπόφωρο με τη Ναξάρα και κόντρα βοριά; Δεκάδες φορές το ταξίδεψα και ποτέ δε μου 'κατσε τέτοια εμπειρία... Ζηλεύω! Μία φορά που το είδα να φεύγει με κόντρα 8άρι και να αλέθει τα νερά πίσω από την Πορτάρα στη Νάξο έπαθα ανωμαλία που δεν είχα φωτογραφική μαζύ μου... Μην σε χάσουμε.

----------


## Haddock

Ντίνο, η φωτογραφία δημοσιεύτηκε στα &#171;Νέα&#187; είτε σε φύλλο του 1988 ή 1989, αν θυμάμαι καλά. Δεν έχω το πρωτότυπο μπροστά μου, οπότε θα επανέλθω με περισσότερες πληροφορίες όσον αφορά την ημερομηνία και το περιεχόμενο του άρθρου.

Frangie, η εμπειρία από το ταξίδι σου, μου θυμίζει έντονα την αντίστοιχη που γευτήκαμε το 1981 με μαϊστροτραμουντάνα στο Κάβο Ντόρο. Φαντάζομαι το Ταίναρο δεν αστειευόταν με την θαλασσοταραχή και θα ευχαριστήθηκες με την καρδιά σου μέχρι να το καβατζάρετε :mrgreen:

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Καλημέρες παίδες.....εκεί που έψαχνα το facta για το Νάξος....δείχνει να είναι still operative με το όνομα LIBAO κάπως έτσι.....το ΙΜΟ του πλοίου είναι το 7350507 Με αυτό το ΙΜΟ το συγκεκριμένο Link: http://www.gemisi.info/1524-241.php δείχνει ότι ο βάπορας ανοίκει σε μία εταιρία ονόματι Red Sea Marine Services και ότι το πλοίο έχει το όνομα Al Marwah με σημαία Παναμά......Όλα τα τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά ανοίκουν στο Νάξάκι μας........το θέμα είναι ότι......δεν έχω καταφέρει να βρώ κάτι (μία φωτό) στο ίντερνετ όσο και αν έχω ψάξει με το συγκεκριμένο όνομα.......μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει την κατάσταση????   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Νάξος

Γιώργαρε έριξες μπουρλότο σήμερα. Αν δεν είχα πίεση θα έπσαχνα όλη νύχτα. Είσαι αητός πατριώτη.

----------


## dimitris

Table 1. The search results for 7350507. ON LR/IMO ID Year Name Tons Change Starke Ref. Main Owner 7350507 7350507 1975 NAXOS 3985 V1975 #1225

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Παίδες ειληκρινα........έπαθα πλάκα....απλά θέλω επιβεβαίωση.......

----------


## Giwrgos1980

> Table 1. The search results for 7350507. ON LR/IMO ID Year Name Tons Change Starke Ref. Main Owner 7350507 7350507 1975 NAXOS 3985 V1975 #1225


Μητσάρα...συμφωνώ.....αυτό δείχνει το Miramax.......απλά το γκούγκλιασα το ΙΜΟ του βάπορα και βρήκα αυτό.......αλλά δεν ξέρω αν είναι αληθές......γι'αυτό ζητάω την βοήθεια σας........

----------


## Haddock

Εκτός από το equasis, για το οποίο o Leo μας έλεγε εδώ, θα κρατήσω μικρό καλάθι, διότι η ιστοσελίδα σου Γίωργο δεν αναφέρει τις πηγές της. 

Επίσης, ο Σουηδός έχει αρκετά λάθη και το Libao ίσως να μην ευσταθεί.  Έτσι, μπορεί να παρουσιάζονται αρκετά λάθη. Να μην ξεχνάμε ότι έχουμε συζητήσει εκτενέστατα για την τύχη του πορτοκαλή Νάξος.

Πριν από μήνες είχα επικεντρώσει τον ενδιαφέρον μου σε φωτογραφίες στα λιμάνια Zhanjiang, Beihai και γενικά στην περιοχή του Guangzhou (Κίνα). Οι προηγούμενες δημοσιεύσεις θα κατατοπίσουν τους τυμβωρύχους του πλοίου.

----------


## Giwrgos1980

> Εκτός από το equasis, για το οποίο o Leo μας έλεγε εδώ, θα κρατήσω μικρό καλάθι, διότι η ιστοσελίδα σου Γίωργο δεν αναφέρει τις πηγές της. 
> 
> Επίσης, ο Σουηδός έχει αρκετά λάθη και το Libao ίσως να μην ευσταθεί.  Έτσι, μπορεί να παρουσιάζονται αρκετά λάθη. Να μην ξεχνάμε ότι έχουμε συζητήσει εκτενέστατα για την τύχη του πορτοκαλή Νάξος.
> 
> Πριν από μήνες είχα επικεντρώσει τον ενδιαφέρον μου σε φωτογραφίες στα λιμάνια Zhanjiang, Beihai και γενικά στην περιοχή του Guangzhou (Κίνα). Οι προηγούμενες δημοσιεύσεις θα κατατοπίσουν τους τυμβωρύχους του πλοίου.


Μαζί σου....δεν διαφωνώ σε τίποτα.....απλά το βρήκα σήμερα και ήθελα να το μοιραστώ μαζί σας μπάς και τελικά βρούμε κάποια άκρη σχετικά με την τύχη του βάπορα............

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Πάντως έχω μάθει κάτι που με λύπησε αρκετά....δεν ξέρω άν ισχύει αλλά έχω ένα γωνστό που δούλευε λογιστής στο Ναξάκι και επί εποχές Αρκάδια αλλά και πρίν στο καράβι και μου είπε ότι το 2004 πήγε για scrap στην Ινδία......... :Confused:

----------


## Haddock

Επικοινώνησα με shipspotters του εξωτερικού με ειδικές γνώσεις επί των Ευρωπαϊκών πλοίων στην Κίνα. Πολλοί από αυτούς έχουν εντοπίσει, επιτυχημένα, άλλα παλιότερα πλοία που κατέλληξαν στην Ασία. 

Δυστυχώς, μέχρι στιγμής, δεν τους έχουν πέσει πληροφορίες ή φωτογραφίες για το Νάξος ή το Χρυσή Άμμος (λευκό). Πιθανολογούν ότι είτε έχουν αλλάξει νηολόγια ή έχουν γίνει καρφίτσες. Συνεπώς, το κυνήγι του θησαυρού συνεχίζεται, και όποιος αντέξει...

----------


## Haddock

Ζει ο βασιλιάς Αλέξανδρος? Κι όμως, με μεγάλη συγκίνηση, νομίζω ότι ζει, τουλάχιστον μέχρι το 2005. Μετά από εξαντλητικές προσπάθειες και αδιάκοπο κυνήγι, κατάφερα να εντοπίσω το αγνοούμενο βαπόρι μας. Μεγάλες ευχαριστίες στον καλό φίλο Hans που μου έδωσε την έμπνευση να κοιτάξω με βάση τη λέξη σε Li και Bao. Σας παρουσιάζω, λοιπόν, το καμάρι μας από πλώρα, στο ferry terminal Bao Chang της Shanghai στην Κίνα!

Φωτογραφία του 2005 και νομίζω πως αυτός είναι ο χαμένος κρίκος της αλυσίδας που ψάχναμε. Περιμένω την επιβεβαίωση σας... 



Πηγή Φωτογραφίας

Κλικ στην φωτογραφία για υψηλότερη ανάλυση

----------


## Captain_Mac

Η πλώρη του

Naxos in Santorini 1991a.jpg

----------


## dimitris

Δεν ειναι στην Σαντορινη αλλα στην Ναξο Captain_Mac.
paroskayak εισαι απιστευτος!!!

----------


## Captain_Mac

> Δεν ειναι στην Σαντορινη αλλα στην Ναξο Captain_Mac.
> paroskayak εισαι απιστευτος!!!


Δεν την τράβηξα εγώ οπότε γράψε λάθος!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε paroskayak έκανες πάλι το θαύμα σου.
Αφού επιβεβαιωθεί, ψάξε σε παρακαλούμε και για το "Hong Ju", το αγαπημένο "Χρυσή Άμμος ΙΙ" του φίλου μας Μίλτου Χαλά.

Φίλε Captain Mac, σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ για την όμορφη φωτογραφία που ανέβασες.

----------


## Νάξος

Έχω επιφυλάξεις Νικόλα.... Τα γόνατα, τα φουγάρα, τα όκια... ο καθρέπτης. Κάτι δε μου κολλάει. Αν δεν έχει γίνει ευνουχισμός και της μετασκευής το κιγκλίδωμα, το βαπόρι αυτό δεν είναι το Νάξος. Δώσε μου ένα 24ώρο να &#171;αποφανθώ&#187;. Να κλάψω επειδή ζει; Να κλάψω επειδή -αν είναι αυτό- επειδή έχει υποστεί τρελλή μετάλλαξη; Και για τα δύο;

Α ρε Νικόλα και να φανταστείς ό,τι σήμερα είχα επαφές με άτομο του ναυτιλιακού χώρου και γι' αυτό τον λόγο. Όταν γύρισα σπίτι έλαβα και το μήνυμά σου. Η αρρώστεια σε όλα τα γεωγραφικά μήκη και πλάτη της οικουμένης. Τηλεπάθεια; Είσαι θεός φίλε. Είναι δεν είναι το βαπόρι αυτό, εσύ είσαι άπαιχτος.  . και -

----------


## dimitris

Captain Mac βεβαιως και σ'ευχαριστουμε για την φωτογραφια του Ναξος που ανεβασες! φανηκε σαν να σε πηρα λιγο απο τα μουτρα με το λιμανι που ειπες οτι ηταν της Σαντορινης :Wink:

----------


## Νάξος

Κάπταιν-μάκ ξέχασα πάνω στην ταραχή μου να σε ευχαριστήσω κι εγώ για την φωτογραφία σου. Μόλις μπήκα σπίτι και μόλις έλαβα μήνυμα από τον ηγέτη (paroscayak) για τον Μεγαλέξανδρο. Να 'σαι καλά φίλε μου. Φωτογραφία από το πρώτο καλοκαίρι του βάπορα με τα κιτσάτα σινιάλα.Κι αν πονάει, η ιστορία διδάσκει.

----------


## Haddock

Ειλικρινά, κι εγώ δεν μπορώ να το πιστέψω ακόμα από την ταραχή μου. Μόλις είδα την φωτογραφία, πάγωσα. Πέρα από τις λιποθυμικές τάσεις, κοίταξα σαν χαμένος τη φωτογραφία. Δεν ειμαι σίγουρος, γι αυτό και ζήτησα από όλους σας, την επιβεβαίωση. 

Τα παράθυρα της γέφυρας και οι βαρδιόλες το μαρτυρούν αναδιαμφισβήτητα. Το ζωνάρι του το ίδιο, η πλώρη του δεν φαίνεται και τόσο καλά. Ο καθρέφτης θυμίζει μετασκευή προς το «Πάρος». Που είδες τις τσιμινιέρες γιατί δεν μπορώ να τις διακρίνω.

Περιμένω ανταπόκριση από τον φωτογράφο, μήπως και έχει επιπλέον φωτογραφίες να μοιραστεί.

ΥΓ. Όσοι έχετε υπομονή και όρεξη, δεν έχετε παρά να ψάξετε στις μηχανές αναζήτησης για ferry στη Shanghai. Πιστεύω ότι έτσι θα χτυπήσουμε φλέβα χρυσού (Χρυσή ¶μμος, Γεώργιος Φ. κλπ).

Edit: Πρόσθεσα μια επιπλέον εικόνα.



Πηγή

----------


## Ellinis

Με βάση αυτή τη φωτογραφία, θα μου επιτρέψετε να διαφωνήσω. Το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο δεν μου θυμίζει το Νάξος. Κάποιες διαφορές που δεν αλλάζουν από οποιαδήποτε μετασκευή είναι:
1. η γεφυρα βρίσκεται 2 καταστρώματα πάνω από το main deck, ενώ στο Νάξος ήταν μόλιs 1.
2. τα όκια βρίσκονται στο μεσο του ύψους της πλώρης, ενώ στο Νάξος ήταν προς το πάνω μισό. 
3. Το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο φαίνεται να είναι πιο πλατύ σε σχέση με το Νάξος 
4. Η πλώρη του δεν είναι τόσο "μυτερή" 'οσο του Νάξος.

Ελπιζω να μην απογοητεύω όσους ψάχνουν τη μοίρα του σκάφους, αλλά θα πρότεινα να μην ψάχνουμε για πλοίο με το όνομα Libao αλλά για Νaxos. To Libao που νομίζω μόνο ο Σουηδός αναφέρει μάλλον πρόκειται για λάθος. Η εταιρεία που το είχε αγοράσει λεγόταν Hainanlibao και μάλλον απο εκεί έχει προκύψει η σύγχηση. 

Εξάλου τόσο το miramar όσο και το equasis δεν αναφέρουν μετανομασία. Ωστόσο και τα 2 το αναφέρουν ως Νaxos τουλάχιστον ως το 2006.

----------


## Haddock

Εξετάζοντας περισσότερο τη φωτογραφία, ίσως να ταιριάζει η ρήση &#171;άνθρακες ο θησαυρός&#187;. Μάλλον, οι ναυπηγοί αυτού του πλοίου να εμπνεύστηκαν από το Νάξος.

Ελληνίς, δεν έψαχνα για Libao, διότι, όπως είπες, ίσως η πληροφορία της εταιρείας να μην ευσταθεί. Σήμερα, τυχαία, ένας καραβολάτρης, εκ του εξωτερικού, μου εξήγησε τι μπορεί να σημαίνει η λέξη Libao. Έτσι, ορμώμενος από τον ορισμό έψαξα με το συνθετικό Bao στην Shanghai.

Η φωτογραφία αυτή και αυτή, νομίζω, ότι απεικονίζει το ίδιο πλοίο που είχα την εντύπωση ότι ήταν το πορτοκαλή βαπόρι.

Μετά το χτένισμα της περιοχής Guangzhou, έχω επικεντρώσει την ανασκαφή γύρω από την Shanghai. Ας ελπίσουμε ότι θα πετύχουμε τον βασιλιά.

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Όντως θα συμφωνήσω κι εγώ με τον Ελληνίς.....δεν μοιάζει για το Νάξος.....χμμμμμ να ρίξω μια ίδεα??? Υπάρχει περίπτωση να βρούμε κάποιο e-mail επικοινωνίας με το αντίστοιχο Κεντρικό Λιμεναρχείο που υπάρχει στην Κίνα να κάνουμε μια έρωτηση σε αυτούς??? Ίσως να ξέρουν και να μας βοηθήσουν λίγο στην αναζήτηση μας.......

----------


## Nash

Δεν μου λέει κάτι , άν είναι το Ναξάκι έχει υποστεί μεγάλη μετασκευή . που δεν είναι αναγνωρίσιμο ίσως εκείνη η πλώρη νύχι και η ελεφρά κλίση που είχε να βοηθουσαν σε περιπτωση που το βλέπαμε απο πρυμη και πλάι.

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Σίγουρα παιδιά δεν πρέπει να είναι το Ναξάκι μας αυτό.....και η μύτη σε αυτή την φωτό που ανέβασε ο φίλος paroskayak είναι πιό πλατιά από ότι του Νάξος......και εκτός αυτού νομίζω έπρεπε να φαίνονται και οι τσιμηνιέρες του.......

----------


## Νάξος

Νικόλα η προσπάθεια που κάνεις είναι εκπληκτική, μακάρι να είχα τον χρόνο να κάνω την δική μου έρευνα παράλληλα με την δική σου. Το σκαρί που ανέβασες όταν το είδα μάγκωσα τα χείλια μου. Είπα &#171;δε μπορεί να είναι αυτό...&#187;, γιατί στην φωτογραφία που είδα έλειπαν τα φουγάρα, η γέφυρα ήταν υπερυψωμένη, τα γόνατα εξαφανισμένα, τα όκια αλλού, οι βαρδιόλες κουτσουρεμένες, η κόντρα γέφυρα διαφορετική και αλλού γι' αλλού και αυτή και το όλο σουλούπι αλλιώτικο. Πιο χαμηλοκάπουλο.

Παρόμοιο συναίσθημα είχα νιώσει το καλοκαίρι του 1991. Είχα κατέβει πιτσιρικάς από Αθήνα για Πειραιά με το ποδήλατο για να χαζέψω τα βαπόρια (για εμάς εδώ φυσιολογικό&#183; για όλους τους άλλους που είναι το 99,9&#37; της κενωνίας, βίτσιο). Το λοιπόν, κάπου στον Άγιο Διονύση μεριά σταματώ και αγναντεύω. Απέναντι, στο βάθος ακτή Ξαβερίου, έβλεπα κατάπλωρα μία πανέμορφη λευκή πλώρη. &#171;Ωραίο πλοίο&#187;, &#171;ωραία πλώρα, τύφλα να έχει το...&#187; είπα. Ήμουν σε τέτοια θέση που το έβλεπα ακριβώς &#171;απέναντι&#187; (ανεξάρτητα αν το πλοίο ήταν εκατοντάδες μέτρα μακρυά, φανταστείτε από τον ντόκο του Αγίου Διονυσίου μία οπτική απόσταση ίσαμε το τέρμα των πράσινων λεωφορείων), φάτσα κάρτα, body plan που λένε κι οι ναυπηγοί. Μετά από λίγα δευτερόλεπτα με έλουσε κρύος ιδρώτας καλοκαιριάτικα. Το &#171;ωραίο πλοίο&#187;, που είπα, ήταν το Νάξος. Πού να διανοηθώ ότι ο πορτοκαλής θρύλος έγινε λευκός; Φεύγω σούμπιτος με το ποδήλατο και γκαζώνω για Ξαβερίου. Το Νάξος ήταν σε ντόκο που δε μπορούσες να μπεις εύκολα (τελωνεία, αστυνόμοι, κλπ). Ωστόσο κατάφερα και τρύπωσα στον ντόκο και όταν το είδα λευκό, με ξηλωμένα τα ανάγλυφα της Νάξου από τα φουγάρα, ταπεινωμένο από βάρβαρα χέρια που του περνούσαν τις τελευταίες ρίγες των νέων του κιτς διακριτικών μου ήρθε να σκούψω. Να τα κάνω λίμπα. Πού να τα βάλεις όμως με τους νταγλαράδες; Άσε που το έγκλημα ξεκίνησε από γραφείο. Το χέρι του μπογιατζή σε τελική ανάλυση δεν έφταιγε σε τίποτε. Το ψωμί τους βγάζανε οι άνθρωποι. Που να φανταστούν ότι καταπατούσαν όσια και ιερά. Τέλος πάντων, παραμιλούσα, έβριζα, έλεγα &#171;δεν είναι δυνατόν&#187;, &#171;δεν είναι δυνατόν&#187;... Στο σπίτι έφτασα με ημικρανία.

Το θυμάμαι καλά εκείνο το μαύρο πρωϊνό του καλοκαιριού. Θυμάμαι καλά εκείνο το &#171;φάτσα κάρτα&#187;. Το Νάξος το αναγνώριζα μίλια μακρυά και στο σκοτάδι, σε ντόκους ή εν πλω στο πέλαγο, για πλάκα. Ήταν η αρρώστεια, πώς να το κάνουμε... Εκείνη την φορά όμως, δεν. Δεν, γιατί δεν μπορούσα να πιστέψω ότι από πορτοκαλί βελούδο θα καταντούσε το παρτάλι της Αρκάδια.

Άργησα φίλοι μου μία μέρα να σας απαντήσω γιατί είχα ταξείδι. Φωτογραφία με το Νάξος σε παρόμοια πόζα έχω αλλά πρέπει να την ξεθάπσω. Εκεί θα δείτε ξεκάθαρα ότι τα δύο πλοία είναι διαφορετικά. Ο λόγος που ήθελα λίγο χρόνο για να &#171;αποφανθώ&#187; ήταν ασφαλώς το πρόσφατο ταξείδι αφενός και αφετέρου η δυνατότητα να εκτιμήσω αν θα μπορούσε το Νάξος να μετασκευαστεί σε τόσο μεγάλο βαθμό. Ζούμε στην εποχή των μεταλλάξεων... Τα τελευταία 20-30 χρόνια τα πλοία με τις μετασκευές που έχουν υποστεί έχουν γίνει τρανσέξουαλ. Έτσι, οι βαρδιόλες θα μπορούσαν να κοπούν και να μην εξέχουν, τα φουγάρα το ίδιο, η γέφυρα να ανέβει ένα ντεκ, τα όκια το ίδιο, τα κατάρτια να ξηλωθούν.... Τα γόνατα όμως πολύ πιο δύσκολα. Κι αν γινόντουσαν όλα αυτά, θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει ένα πολύ άρρωστο μυαλό πίσω από αυτήν ιστορία.

Νάξος ζούμε Ελλάδα να σε δούμε.

----------


## vinman

> Παρόμοιο συναίσθημα είχα νιώσει το καλοκαίρι του 1991. Είχα κατέβει πιτσιρικάς από Αθήνα για Πειραιά με το ποδήλατο για να χαζέψω τα βαπόρια (για εμάς εδώ φυσιολογικό· για όλους τους άλλους που είναι το 99,9% της κενωνίας, βίτσιο). Το λοιπόν, κάπου στον ¶γιο Διονύση μεριά σταματώ και αγναντεύω. Απέναντι, στο βάθος ακτή Ξαβερίου, έβλεπα κατάπλωρα μία πανέμορφη λευκή πλώρη. «Ωραίο πλοίο», «ωραία πλώρα, τύφλα να έχει το...» είπα. Ήμουν σε τέτοια θέση που το έβλεπα ακριβώς «απέναντι» (ανεξάρτητα αν το πλοίο ήταν εκατοντάδες μέτρα μακρυά, φανταστείτε από τον ντόκο του Αγίου Διονυσίου μία οπτική απόσταση ίσαμε το τέρμα των πράσινων λεωφορείων), φάτσα κάρτα, body plan που λένε κι οι ναυπηγοί. Μετά από λίγα δευτερόλεπτα με έλουσε κρύος ιδρώτας καλοκαιριάτικα. Το «ωραίο πλοίο», που είπα, ήταν το Νάξος. Πού να διανοηθώ ότι ο πορτοκαλής θρύλος έγινε λευκός; Φεύγω σούμπιτος με το ποδήλατο και γκαζώνω για Ξαβερίου. Το Νάξος ήταν σε ντόκο που δε μπορούσες να μπεις εύκολα (τελωνεία, αστυνόμοι, κλπ). Ωστόσο κατάφερα και τρύπωσα στον ντόκο και όταν το είδα λευκό, με ξηλωμένα τα ανάγλυφα της Νάξου από τα φουγάρα, ταπεινωμένο από βάρβαρα χέρια που του περνούσαν τις τελευταίες ρίγες των νέων του κιτς διακριτικών μου ήρθε να σκούψω. Να τα κάνω λίμπα. Πού να τα βάλεις όμως με τους νταγλαράδες; ¶σε που το έγκλημα ξεκίνησε από γραφείο. Το χέρι του μπογιατζή σε τελική ανάλυση δεν έφταιγε σε τίποτε. Το ψωμί τους βγάζανε οι άνθρωποι. Που να φανταστούν ότι καταπατούσαν όσια και ιερά. Τέλος πάντων, παραμιλούσα, έβριζα, έλεγα «δεν είναι δυνατόν», «δεν είναι δυνατόν»... Στο σπίτι έφτασα με ημικρανία.
> 
> Το θυμάμαι καλά εκείνο το μαύρο πρωϊνό του καλοκαιριού. Θυμάμαι καλά εκείνο το «φάτσα κάρτα». Το Νάξος το αναγνώριζα μίλια μακρυά και στο σκοτάδι, σε ντόκους ή εν πλω στο πέλαγο, για πλάκα. Ήταν η αρρώστεια, πώς να το κάνουμε... Εκείνη την φορά όμως, δεν. Δεν, γιατί δεν μπορούσα να πιστέψω ότι από πορτοκαλί βελούδο θα καταντούσε το παρτάλι της Αρκάδια.


 
Φίλε Νάξος η ιστορία που μας γράφεις είναι εκπληκτική...και άκρως συγκινιτική...
Μας δείχνει πόσο αγάπησες και αγαπάς αυτό το πλοίο...
Εγώ το θυμάμαι τον Αύγουστο του '91 που ήμουν διακοπές στον Απόλλωνα της Νάξου να περνάει με τη λευκή του φορεσιά και η κοφτερή του πλώρη να δένει με το τοπίο αρμονικά...
Τότε το σπίτι που είχαμε νοικιάσει ήταν σε ύψωμα και η θέα καταπληκτική προς τη θάλασσα...
Το Νάξος λοιπόν όταν περνούσε μέρα σφύριζε 3 φορές πράγμα που μου είχε προκαλέσει μία απορία...
Όσους και να ρώτησα τότε δεν πήρα κάποια σοβαρή ή πειστική απάντηση γιατί το κάνει...
Ένα βράδυ λοιπόν καθόμουν την βεράντα και ξαφνικά βλέπω τον άνθρωπο που μας νοιίκιαζε το σπίτι να αναβοσβήνει τα φώτα στο μπαλκόνι με ρυθμό και παράλληλα το Νάξος να περνάει πάλι απο το κεφάλι του Απόλλωνα και να ανταποδίδει με αναβόσβημα του προβολέα της δεξιας πλευράς στη γέφυρα...
Αμέσως ρώτησα τον άνθρωπο  τι γίνεται και αν έχει σχέση με τα σφυρίγματα του πλοίου όταν περνάει πρωί..
Μου είπε λοιπόν ότι στο Νάξος ανθυποπλοίαρχος ήταν ο ανιψιός του για αυτό και οταν πέρναγε υπήρχαν είτε τα φώτα είτε τα σφυρίγματα!!!
Επίσης μου είπε ότι ο ανιψίος του το λάτρευε το Νάξος απο τα παιδικά του χρόνια,και ότι ήταν η κύρια αιτία που βρέθηκε στη θάλασσα...Ποτέ δεν φανταζόταν όμως ότι κάποια μερα θα ήταν ανθυποπλοίαρχος εκεί...
Ο τότε ανθυποπλοίαρχος σήμερα είναι απο ότι έχω διαβάσει στον Εφοπλιστή πλοίαρχος...

----------


## Νάξος

Φίλε vinman οι ιστορίες και οι αναμνήσεις σου είναι αντάξιες των φωτογραφιών σου. Αυτήν η αίσθηση... να είσαι σ' ένα μαγευτικό μπαλκόνι του Αιγαίου όπως ο Απόλλωνας και να βλέπεις το απέραντο γαλάζιο και το Νάξος ταυτόχρονα δεν περιγράφεται. Είχα την σπάνια τύχη να νιώσω αυτήν την χαρά στα Θερμιά της Κύθνου, στην Αγιασό, στο Καστράκι και στο Αμπράμι της Νάξου. Τότε ο άρχοντας φορούσε την πορφυρή χλαμύδα και όχι την κατοπινή κουρελού. Αλλά τη μπουρού δεν έτυχε να την ακούσω σε τέτοια σκηνικά. Και είχε μία μπουρού η Ναξάρα... όλα τα λεφτά. Το Νάξος για το παληκάρι που ανέφερες ήταν η αιτία να σχοληθεί με την θάλασσα. Για μένα, η αιτία να ασχοληθώ με τη ναυπηγική. Τρέλα φίλε μου... Τρέλα που δεν έχει σβήσει. 

Μήπως θυμάσαι το όνομα του τότε ανθυποπλοίαρχου;

----------


## vinman

> Φίλε vinman οι ιστορίες και οι αναμνήσεις σου είναι αντάξιες των φωτογραφιών σου. Αυτήν η αίσθηση... να είσαι σ' ένα μαγευτικό μπαλκόνι του Αιγαίου όπως ο Απόλλωνας και να βλέπεις το απέραντο γαλάζιο και το Νάξος ταυτόχρονα δεν περιγράφεται. Είχα την σπάνια τύχη να νιώσω αυτήν την χαρά στα Θερμιά της Κύθνου, στην Αγιασό, στο Καστράκι και στο Αμπράμι της Νάξου. Τότε ο άρχοντας φορούσε την πορφυρή χλαμύδα και όχι την κατοπινή κουρελού. Αλλά τη μπουρού δεν έτυχε να την ακούσω σε τέτοια σκηνικά. Και είχε μία μπουρού η Ναξάρα... όλα τα λεφτά. Το Νάξος για το παληκάρι που ανέφερες ήταν η αιτία να σχοληθεί με την θάλασσα. Για μένα, η αιτία να ασχοληθώ με τη ναυπηγική. Τρέλλα φίλε μου... Τρέλλα που δεν έχει σβήσει. 
> 
> Μήπως θυμάσαι το όνομα του τότε ανθυποπλοίαρχου;


Ο τότε ανθυποπλοίαρχος ήταν ο Χωριανόπουλος...!!
Όντως η μπουρού ήταν όλα τα λεφτά...και όταν περνούσε μεσημέρι ακουγόταν περιμετρικά σε όλον τον Απόλλωνα....
Επίσης κάπου στο σπίτι των γονιών μου υπάρχει ένας δίσκος του συγχωρεμένου του Γιώργου του Κονιτόπουλου...Στην μία του πλευρά υπάρχει γωτογραφία του Νάξος στα πορτοκαλιά του ντυμένος....Θα ψάξω να τον βρώ και να τον σκανάρω....!!!!!
Και βέβαια μην ξεχνάμε ότι το Νάξος έχει τραγουδηθεί απο τον Κονιτόπουλο....
*''...Ορκίζομαι στην Παναγιά,να μπώ στο Νάξος μια βραδιά,και να σε ανταμώσω....''*

----------


## Νάξος

Κάπως έτσι είχα δει από τον ντόκο του Αγίου Διονυσίου εκείνο το μαύρο καλοκαίρι το Νάξος με τα νέα του χρώματα. Η διαφορά ήταν ότι ο βάπορας ήταν σε τριπλάσια απόσταση από εκείνο το σημείο και δεμένος όχι στα Λεμονάδικα, αλλά στου Ξαβιέρου, στα τέρμα των πράσινων. Η φωτογραφία αυτή ταιριάζει γάντι με τις πρόσφατες έρευνες του paroscayak και έρχεται να λύσει το αίνιγμα που προέκυψε. Αφιερωμένο στο Νικόλα λοιπόν καθώς και στον vinman για την καταπληκτική τους παρουσία στο φόρουμ και βέβαια την συνδρομή τους στο θέμα του αγαπημένου μας βάπορα.

----------


## vinman

> Κάπως έτσι είχα δει από τον ντόκο του Αγίου Διονυσίου εκείνο το μαύρο πρωϊνό του Ιούνη του '91 το Νάξος με τα νέα του σινιάλα. Η διαφορά ήταν ότι ο βάπορας ήταν σε τριπλάσια απόσταση από εκείνο το σημείο και δεμένος όχι στα Λεμονάδικα, αλλά στου Ξαβιέρου, στα τέρμα των πράσινων. Η φωτογραφία αυτή ταιριάζει γάντι με τις πρόσφατες έρευνες του paroscayak και έρχεται να λύσει το αίνιγμα που προέκυψε. Αφιερωμένο στο Νικόλα λοιπόν καθώς και στον vinman για την καταπληκτική τους παρουσία στο φόρουμ και βέβαια την συνδρομή τους στο θέμα του αγαπημένου μας βάπορα.


Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε Νάξος για την αφιέρωση!!!
Όποτε βλέπω την πλώρη του Νάξος συγκινούμαι πάρα πολύ...
Να 'σαι καλά!!

----------


## Νάξος

Φέρνοντας τα δίπλα-δίπλα πιστεύω ότι η σύγκριση γίνεται ευκολότερα. Εκτιμώ ότι το κινέζικο πλοίο είναι 5-10 χρόνια παλαιότερο από το Νάξος. Οι γραμμές του Νάξος είναι πιο επιθετικές και μοντέρνες. Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους ελληνίς, Γιώργο 1980, Νας για το έμπειρο μάτι τους. Και βέβαια στο Νικόλα και τον βίνμαν.

Αντιπαραβολή.jpg

----------


## vinman

> Φέρνοντας τα δίπλα-δίπλα πιστεύω ότι η σύγκριση γίνεται ευκολότερα. Εκτιμώ ότι το κινέζικο πλοίο είναι 5-10 χρόνια παλαιότερο από το Νάξος. Οι γραμμές του Νάξος είναι πιο επιθετικές και μοντέρνες. Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους ελληνίς, Γιώργο 1980, Νας για το έμπειρο μάτι τους. Και βέβαια στο Νικόλα και τον βίνμαν.


Πολύ καλή δουλειά Νάξος...και πολύ πιο εύκολα τα συμπεράσματα πλεόν με αυτή την αντιπαραβολή εικόνων... :Wink:

----------


## dimitris

Φιλε Ναξος χθες μ'εφτιαξες με την τελευταια ατακα που ελεγες "*Ναξος Ζουμε στην Ελλαδα να σε Δουμε"*
vinman ο τοτε ανθυποπλοιαρχος ειναι ο σημερινος πλοιαρχος του Ναξος?

----------


## Νάξος

Φίλε Δημήτρη πώς να το κάνουμε, το Αιγαίο είναι το Τσάμπιονς Λήγκ της παγκόσμιας ακτοπλοΐας και ο Περαίας το μεγαλύτερο επιβατικό λιμάνι παγκοσμίως.

----------


## Giwrgos1980

> Φέρνοντας τα δίπλα-δίπλα πιστεύω ότι η σύγκριση γίνεται ευκολότερα. Εκτιμώ ότι το κινέζικο πλοίο είναι 5-10 χρόνια παλαιότερο από το Νάξος. Οι γραμμές του Νάξος είναι πιο επιθετικές και μοντέρνες. Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους ελληνίς, Γιώργο 1980, Νας για το έμπειρο μάτι τους. Και βέβαια στο Νικόλα και τον βίνμαν.


Να'σαι καλα συντοπίτη  :Wink:

----------


## vinman

> Φιλε Ναξος χθες μ'εφτιαξες με την τελευταια ατακα που ελεγες "*Ναξος Ζουμε στην Ελλαδα να σε Δουμε"*
> vinman ο τοτε ανθυποπλοιαρχος ειναι ο σημερινος πλοιαρχος του Ναξος?


Εαν είναι στο Blue star Νάξος ο Χωριανόπουλος,τότε μάλλον αυτός είναι... :Wink:

----------


## Appia_1978

Ψάχνωντας για κάτι άλλο, βρήκα τελικά την παρακάτω φωτογραφία:

Bei Paros.jpg

Πηγή: Yahoo Groups

Ελπίζω να μην την παραείδα και να υπάρχει κιόλας εδώ μέσα ;-)

----------


## Haddock

Τι θα γίνει συμφορουμίτες μαζί σας! Από τη μια μεριά, στεναχωρήθηκα που η προσπάθεια δεν ευόδωσε καρπούς και ο πορτοκαλής βασιλιάς δεν βρέθηκε. Από την άλλη μεριά, χαίρομαι που μια φωτογραφία έδωσε το έναυσμα για να δούμε τόσες ομορφιές στο θέμα του πορτοκαλή θρύλου. Η ιστορία σου, Ντίνο, είναι απόδειξη της πορτοκαλή αρρώστιας που έχει χτυπήσει πάρα πολλές ψυχές. Ανεβαζεις επικίνδυνα τις στροφές με την κατάθεση ψυχής που μας πρόσφερες. 


Ντίνο, η φωτογραφία σου, όντως, δείχνει τις καραμπινάτες διαφορές μεταξύ των δύο σκαριών. Μακάρι να ζει ο βασιλιάς, χωρίς μετάλλαξη, και να τον καμαρώσουμε σε μια φωτογραφία του, έστω και στη μακρινή Κίνα.

Δεν προλαβαίνουμε να χωνέψουμε τα δρώμενα του τελευταίου 24αωρου και έρχεται ο vinman, μαϊτζέβελα με τουμπαριστές, και μας φτιάχνει το κέφι με τον Καπτά Χωριανόπουλο στη Νάξο. Ιστορίες σαν κι αυτές είναι που μένουν και μας θυμίζουν τα ανέμελα χρόνια της Ακτοπλοΐας.

Appia_1978, τι να σου πω τώρα γι αυτή τη φωτογραφία. Δεν έχω συνέλθει ακόμα, λόγω του συμβάντος με την φώτο από Shanghai. Έρχεσαι και εσύ στον χορό, και μας στέλνεις αδιάβαστους με τα κόλπα σου. Πέφτουν οι &#171;όλμοι&#187; βροχή εδώ μέσα. Ένα θα σου πω. Η φωτογραφία αυτή συνοδεύεται από πολλές ιστορίες, που έχουμε να εξιστορούμε για εκείνη την εποχή στην Παροικιά. Ιστορικό ντοκουμέντο που φέρνει ανατριχίλες με το συναπάντημα δύο πλοίων που έδωσαν ζωή στα νησιά μας.

Χάθηκε ο κόσμος να μην είχαμε κάτι καλύτερο εκτός από μια instamatic... Ο φωτογράφος είναι την κατάλληλη στιγμή στο κατάλληλο σημείο, δηλαδή στην παραλία, δίπλα στο παλιό λιμάνι της Παροικιάς. Ο φακός του αποθανάτισε Ακτοπλοϊκή ιστορία σε όλο της το μεγαλείο. Η &#171;καυτή ζώνη&#187; της ημέρας, ντάλα μεσημέρι, όταν η παρέλαση της &#171;Ελληνικής Παλιοπαρέας&#187;, οι μανούβρες, και οι σφυριξιές τους έδιναν τη δικιά τους νότα. Εϊμαι βέβαιος ότι οι μπουρούδες τους δεν θα άφησαν κανέναν ασυγκίνητο εκείνη την ημέρα. Οι συναυλίες έδιναν και έπαιρναν, όπως έχουμε ξαναπεί στο θέμα του &#171;Ιόνιον&#187;.

Συμφορουμίτες, μου φτιάξατε το Σαββατοκύριακο!

Να είστε όλοι καλά

----------


## Νάξος

Φίλε Appia τί ρουκέτα εξαπέλυσες στο φόρουμ; Το Νάξος στην Πάρο δεν είναι είδηση. Το Νάξος με το Ιόνιο όμως στην Πάρο είναι ιστορικό γεγονός, δεδομένου ότι το Ιόνιο αλώνιζε μια ζωή τις Δυτικές Κυκλάδες. Φοβερή φωτογραφία που ανεβάζει επικίνδυνα τα θερμόμετρα στο τέλος του καλοκαιριού. Δύο υπέροχα ελληνικότατα σκαριά σε ένα φανταστικό λιμάνι, ένα από τα μεγαλύτερα γήπεδα της ελληνικής ακτοπλοΐας (δεν αναφέρομαι σε όγκο, αλλά σε ποιότητα και ποσότητα καλεσμένων). Αν έχεις επιπλέον να μας σερβίρεις λίγους ξηρούς καρπούς με τη μπύρα θα είσαι και πολύ μερακλής!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε Appia, η φωτογραφία με το "Ιόνιο" και το "Νάξος" στην Πάρο είναι πάρα πολύ καλή.
Φίλε Νάξος, το "Ιόνιο" ξεκίνησε στο Αιγαίο με την άγονη της Ρόδου και μετά έκανε Μύκονο-Ικαρία-Σάμο. Λίγο αργότερα ήρθε στις Δυτικές Κυκλάδες.
Υπάρχει η γνωστή καταπληκτική συνέντευξη του Μηνά Σταθάκη στο τεύχος 37 του περιοδικού "ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ" (Μάρτιος 1996) που μιλάει για τα πάντα και αναφέρει, μεταξύ άλλων, ότι το "Ιόνιο" δούλεψε πολύ καλά στη Σάμο.

Μια σκέψη για το "Νάξος" είναι να απευθυνθούμε σε ανθρώπους που σχετίζονται με ναυτιλιακά περιοδικά και να τους ρωτήσουμε. Ένας τέτοιoς δημοσιογράφος είναι o Frank Heime (εκδότης του περιοδικού "The Ferry Magasine"), τον οποίο τον συναντήσαμε τον περασμένο Απρίλιο στον Ηλεκτρικό Σταθμό του Πειραιά κατά τη συγκέντρωση υπογραφών για το "Γεώργιος Εξπρές".

----------


## sylver23

μυκονο-ικαρια-σαμο ποιες χρονιες εκανε?σορυ που ξεφευγω απο το θεμα

----------


## Νάξος

Η φωτογραφία που ανέβασε ο φίλος Appia πρέπει να είναι μεταξύ 75-84. Εκτιμώ ότι είναι είναι αρχές 80. Καλή η ιδέα σου Αντώνη. Αν δεν είχα χρονική πίεση αυτήν την περίοδο θα ήμουν 10 ώρες πάνω στον υπολογιστή καθημερινώς...

----------


## Haddock

Ντίνο η φώτο του Άππια είναι σίγουρα αρχές δεκαετίας 1980. Στο Νάξος, κάλυψαν τα παράθυρα στην περατζάδα κάτω από τις τσιμινιέρες κάπου το 1983-84. Για το Ιόνιο, δε γνωρίζω πότε έγιναν οι ελασματουργικές εργασίες κάλυψης των πρυμνιών αλουέδων. Η σκάλα που είναι κρεμασμένη στην αριστερή μπάντα (port side), ίσως, μαρτυράει δρομολόγιο άγονης γραμμής για το &#171;Ιόνιο&#187;.

Όσον αφορά την Ικαροσαμία, στο θέμα του Ιόνιον, ο Leo μας έχει έτοιμη την απάντηση σου.

Φίλοι μου, έχω ήδη επικοινωνήσει με πολλούς shipspotters και ιστορικούς του εξωτερικού. Περιμένω καρτερικά τις απαντήσεις τους. Ελπίζω από εκεί, ξεκινώντας, να ξετυλίξουμε τον μίτο της Αριάδνης, που θα μας βγάλει από το λαβύρινθο. Γενικά, όποτε μου περισσεύει χρόνος, χτενίζω κυριολεκτικά τη θάλασσα της Νότιας Κίνας. Έχω πάρει κόστα-κόστα την ακτογραμμή και δεν αφήνω ποστάλι να μου ξεφύγει...

Για το σκάφος, που λανθασμένα, θεώρησα ότι ήταν το Ναξάκι μας, παραθέτω φωτογραφία για τα πειστήρια.

----------


## Appia_1978

Καλημέρα φίλοι μου,

δυστυχώς εκεί που βρήκα τη φωτογραφία, δεν είχε άλλες των ιστορικών αυτών πλοίων ... 
Πάντως, μπορώ να επιβεβαιώσω, ότι από τα αναγραφόμενα η εικόνα είναι του 1980!

Συγγνώμη για την απογοήτευση πρωί πρωί Κυριακάτικα ...

----------


## iletal1

Ψάχνοντας το αλμπουμ του πατέρα μου , βρήκα φωτογραφίες από το ταξίδι μας , το καλοκαίρι του 1986 , για Αμοργό με το ''ΝΑΞΟΣ'' . Δυστυχώς τότε ήμουν μικρός και δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ ποια λιμάνια απεικονίζονται για περισσότερες διευκρινίσεις.Υπάρχει κι άλλη μια πάνω στο πλοίο εξωτερικά αλλά δεν ξέρω αν επιτρέπεται να την ανεβάσω γιατί φαινονται πρόσωπα(και δεν μιλάω για τους δικούς μου , δεν με πειράζει).

----------


## iletal1

Κι άλλη μια με τα απόνερα του ''ΝΑΞΟΣ''από το ιδιο ταξίδι.

----------


## aegina

File oi foto sou dixnoun tin EGINA,PORO,HYDRA to NAXOS den pigene pote ekei. :Wink:

----------


## Νάξος

Σωστός ο φίλος aegina. Αν ανεβάσεις και την φωτογραφία που έλεγες θα μπορέσω να σου πω αν ήταν τραβηγμένες στο Νάξος ή όχι. Πάντως, απ' όσο θυμάμαι, ο βάπορας δεν πρέπει να έκανε κάποιο ταξείδι Αργοσαρωνικό. Μία ζωή στην Παροναξία ήταν με εξαίρεση ελάχιστες φορές όπου βρέθηκε στο Ιόνιο (επί Ελληνικής Ακτοπλοΐας ΑΕ για να σκατζάρει το Ιονίς αν δεν κάνω λάθος), στο Λίβανο το '83 και στην άγονη των Κυθήρων.

----------


## Νάξος

> Κι άλλη μια με τα απόνερα του ''ΝΑΞΟΣ''από το ιδιο ταξίδι.


Φίλε iletal επειδή ανέφερες τα απόνερα του Νάξος κάτσε να σου αφιερώσω μία φωτογραφία από την κουπαστή της πρύμνης του βάπορα όπου φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα πώς οι δύο Deutz της Ναξάρας αλέθανε τα ύδατα σε φουλ ισχύ.

Θα ρωτήσετε ασφαλώς ότι εδώ είναι χώρος όπου μπαίνουν φωτογραφίες καραβιώ, όχι φωτογραφίες από απόνερα (εντάξει, φαίνεται και λίγο η κουπαστή). Πιστεύω ότι τα βαπόρια όπως και οι άνθρωποι έχουν το δικό τους στίγμα. Τη νύχτα μπορεί να είναι τα φώτα τους, το σούρουπο ή το δείλι η κοψιά τους. Τη μέρα όμως πιστεύω ότι είναι και τα απόνερά τους. Κάθε πλοίο έχει τα δικά του απόνερα, ως αποτέλεσμα της γεωμετρίας του, της πρόωσής του και του καπετάνιου του και του καιρού.

Βεβαίως το κυρίως πιάτο έρχεται με την δεύτερη φωτογραφία που ακολουθεί (στο μεζέ θα μέναμε; ) Συγχωρήστε με για την ποιότητα της φωτογράφησης. Τί να σου κάνει μία kodac instamatic εν κινήσει πάνω στον Ποσειδώνα; Παπάδες; Εδώ χρειάζονται τηλεφακοί και άλλα φιλμ. Για να χρυσώσω το χάπι -κι επειδή σας πάω- την σάρωσα στα 1200 dpi. 

Το Νάξος επελαύνει αγέρωχο τσαλακώνοντας την θάλασσα με 6ράκι πριν τις Πόρτες καθώς έρχεται από τα στενά Κέας-Κύθνου και πλέει για Πάρο-Νάξο-Ίο-Θήρα. Καλοκαίρι του 1989 ή 90. Σε όλους σας.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Νομίζω ότι αυτό που μετράει και στις δυο παραπάνω φωτογραφίες είναι το μοναδικό αίσθημα της ελευθερίας που σου δίνει ένα ταξίδι με ένα τόσο αγαπημένο καράβι.
Το αίσθημα και το συναίσθημα της ελευθερίας και της χαράς. 
Την ικανοποίηση ότι το έζησες και το όνειρο ότι μπορείς να το  ξαναζήσεις.

----------


## Νάξος

Όσο ζούμε ελπίζουμε Αντώνη. Κάποια στιγμή θα ρίξω ένα ποστάρισμα για τα &#171;παληά&#187; πλοία της ακτοπλοΐας μας και ειδικότερα αυτά της χρυσής εποχής της ναυπηγίας (Ευρὠπη '60-'70) τα οποία θεωρούνται από πολλούς &#171;ξεπερασμένα&#187;, με καθαρά και μόνο τεχνική κριτκή σκοπιά. Γιατί αν πάμε σε επίπεδα αισθητικής, αναμνήσεων, συναισθημάτων, άστα τα κακόμοιρα τα μπαούλα... Δεν τα παίρνει. Κι αν δεις τα ποσταρίσματα σχετικά με τα παληά και τα νέα θα διαπιστώσεις ότι σε επίπεδο εμπειριών υπάρχει μεγάλη υστέρηση από τα δεύτερα που δεν εξηγείται εύκολα, διότι ακριβώς επειδή είναι νέα, μεγαλύτερα και εν ενεργεία ασφαλώς, θα πρέπει να μας τροφοδοτούν με απύθμενες συγκινήσεις. Αν δε, συνυπολογίσεις ότι η τεχνολογική πρόοδος σε ό,τι αφορά μέσα προβολής και επικοινωνίας (κάμερες, διαδίκτυο, κλπ) δεν ήταν ακριβοδίκαιη για τα αγαπημένα μας πλοία τις εποχές που έπρεπε να είναι, τότε είναι που φαίνονται πιο ξεβράκωτα τα απρόσωπα (και κακόγουστα για μένα) κουτιά από αναμνήσεις και εμπειρίες.

Η αποτίμηση κάποιων πραγμάτων και δη τεχνικών, πρέπει να γίνεται με σωστά κριτήρια. Και σε αυτό το θέμα ελπίζω να επανέλθω δημήτριος. 

Μιλάς για ελευθερία και χαρά για να επανέλθω στο άρθρο σου: ταξίδευα στον Ποσειδώνα, ένα αγαπημένο καράβι της γραμμής για να θαυμάσω το Νάξος. Είναι η ελευθερία που νιώθεις όταν βρίσκεσαι στο πλωριό μπαλκόνι του Ποσειδώνα και ατενίζεις το απέραντο γαλάζιο. Η ελευθερία που σημαίνει το πλωριό μπαλκόνι, η κόντρα γέφυρα και η περαντζάδα που αποτελούν είδη υπό εξαφάνιση την σήμερον. Είναι η προσδοκία, παράλληλα, να κροσσάρεις τον αγαπημένο σου βάπορα μετά τις Πόρτες. Η προσδοκία που γίνεται χαρά όταν τα δύο του φουγάρα (βαρβάτα όπως τα είχε αποκαλέσει ένα παληκάρι από την Πάρο -καλή του ώρα- όταν αγναντεύαμε από το μπαλκόνι του στην Παροικιά τα ρεμέτζα του βάπορα το 1989, το Μόντε Κάρλο της ακτοπλοΐας)- ξεπροβάλλουν από τον ορίζοντα. Και επειδή τα δύο βαπόρια τρέχουν κόντρα το ένα με το άλλο και η Φυσική κάνει λόγο για σχετικές ταχύτητες που κόβουν τον χρόνο στα δύο, την κατάλληλη στιγμή η προσδοκία γίνεται λαχτάρα. Είναι η ίδια στιγμή που &#171;οπλίζει&#187; το χέρι και απαθανατίζει την ίδια την στιγμή. Είναι η στιγμή που ταξιδεύεις για να δεις και να ζήσεις το άλλο πλοίο, έστω κι από απόσταση. Η στιγμή που δεν χαρίζεσαι στον χρόνο και στις συγκυρίες που δεν σε αφήσαν να ταξιδέψεις μαζύ του παρά το γεγονός ότι το πλοίο που είσαι και σε πάει στον προορισμό σου είναι ο... βάπορας. 

Αυτά φίλε μου Αντώνη τα καταλαβαίνουνε λίγοι. Όσοι το βαπόρι το βλέπουνε σαν ένα πράγμα που κουβαλάει ψυχή. Εσύ αναμφίβολα είσαι ένας από αυτούς. Ο ποιητής του φόρουμ. Κλείνω με αυτό που είπες στο φινάλε: ότι μπορείς να το ξαναζήσεις.

----------


## Haddock

Ντίνο, νομίζω πως αξίζει να χαρούν όλοι τις «βαρβάτες τσιμινιέρες» του πορτοκαλή βάπορα. Καλοκαίρι 1980, το πλοίο γέννημα θρέμα της Νάξου, αναχωρεί από το λιμάνι με την πορτάρα.

Δεν χρειάζεται να σχολιάσω το φωτογραφικό ποίημα, παρά να πω ότι πάντα η κλίση του «Νάξος» με εντυπωσίαζε.

Η παρακάτω φωτογραφία, λοιπόν, μου προκάλεσε ρίγη ανατριχίλας. Ο καλός φίλος W., δώρισε τη φωτογραφία, από το ταξίδι του στην Ελλάδα το 1980. Νομίζω ότι είναι από τις λίγες που έχουν αποθανατίσει την κλίση του βάπορα με το γνωστό μελτέμι του Αιγαίου μας.

Αν κλείσω τα μάτια, ακούγοντας την μπουρού του, μπορώ να φανταστώ το Ναξάκι μας να ανοίγεται ανοιχτά του Αγ. Φωκά, και να παίρνει στροφή όλο δεξιά με κλίση, για Νάξο.

Η φωτογραφία είναι δώρο προς όλην την παρέα του Nautilia, σε όλους τους Ναξιώτες και φυσικά στον Ντίνο με την πορτοκαλή ασθένεια.

----------


## Ellinis

> Φίλοι μου, έχω ήδη επικοινωνήσει με πολλούς shipspotters και ιστορικούς του εξωτερικού. Περιμένω καρτερικά τις απαντήσεις τους. Ελπίζω από εκεί, ξεκινώντας, να ξετυλίξουμε τον μίτο της Αριάδνης, που θα μας βγάλει από το λαβύρινθο. Γενικά, όποτε μου περισσεύει χρόνος, χτενίζω κυριολεκτικά τη θάλασσα της Νότιας Κίνας. Έχω πάρει κόστα-κόστα την ακτογραμμή και δεν αφήνω ποστάλι να μου ξεφύγει...


Φίλε paroskayak, πρώτα από όλα να σου πω καλή επιτυχία στις προσπάθειες σου. 
Το μόνο που έχω καταφέρει να βρω για το καράβι στο ιντερνετ είναι πως ως Naxos το 1998 του τοποθετήθηκε σύστημα πυρόσβεσης στη Guangzhou. 

Επίσης στα ferry guides που μου έχει δανίσει ο φίλος Αντώνης, το πλοίο αναφέρεται ως Naxos υπό τη Hainan Libao.

Από τα παραπάνω υποθέτω οτι το πλοίο ίσως να ταξιδεύει στη γραμμή Hainan-Guangzhou.

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Όπως λέει ο φίλος ο Ελλινίς και κατ'επέκταση σε κάποιες δικές μου αναζητήσεις, ακτοπλοϊκή εταιρεία στην Κίνα με όνομα Hainan Libao δεν έχω βρεί.....
Επίσης βρήκα τις εξής πληροφορίες που μπορεί να βοηθήσουν τους πιό γνώστες στις αναζητήσεις Βαποριών.....
*By Boat*

 Haikou has two ports - Xingang and Xiuying. Xingang is the main passenger port. There are frequent ferries between Haikou and Haian (Haian is just across the sea from Haikou on the mainland). These take around 1 hour 30 mins, and are good value at around 35 RMB.
There are daily boats between Haikou And Beihai. The trip takes 12 hours. Prices range from 120 RMB for a large dormitory to 230 for a private double cabin. 
 The boat from/to Guangzhou appears to have been cancelled. The only option from the Pearl River Delta is from Nansha port which is 2-3 hours outside Guangzhou 



Το Hainan είναι ένα νησί κάπου στα ανοιχτά της Κίνας. Ίσως βοηθήσει λίγο....

----------


## Νάξος

Μα ήταν ανἀγκη να το πουλήσουνε σε Κινέζους οι χριστιανοί; Έχουμε φάει τα νύχια μας στο πληκτρολόγιο να εντοπίσουμε τα ίχνη του, %ϟϸ&#182;ϙϝϱϖ¬ϡ#!

Για να φτιάξουνε τα κέφια παραθέτω την φωτογραφία που ανέβασα πρόσφατα μαζύ με δύο άλλες. Όλες μαζύ αποτελούν μία ακολουθία. Το Νάξος επελαύνει προς Πάρο, λίγο πριν τις Πόρτες. Φωτογραφία του 1989 ή 1990 από τον Ποσειδώνα. Ένα μικρό φιλμάκι μεγάλων συγκινήσεων και αναμνήσεων. Σε όλους τους λάτρεις της Ναξάρας μας.

Να ευχαριστήσουμε το Νικόλα και τον φίλο W που μας χάρισαν τον βάπορα σε μία μοναδική στιγμή. Μετά από 28 χρόνια προκαλεί τα ίδια ρίγη.

----------


## Haddock

Τρέφω ελάχιστες ελπίδες για το Hainan Island. Το θέμα είναι ότι η γραμμή Hainan-Haikou εχει αναβαθμιστεί, λόγω νέας σιδηροδρομικής σύνδεσης, με πλοία τρενάδικα τα τελευταία δύο χρόνια. 

Στο Bei Hai υπάρχουν ακόμα παλαιού τύπου βαπόρια, γι αυτό έχω επικεντρώσει το ενδιαφέρον μου εκεί. Επίσης, δημοφιλής προορισμός είναι η Sanya, στο Hainan, οπότε δοκιμάστε κι εκεί τις μηχανές αναζήτησης.

Απο εκέι και πέρα, χτενίζω τα λιμάνια των Zhanjiang, Shekou, και Weizhou. Επίσης βορειότερα έχω κόψει κίνηση στα λιμάνια των Shanghai, Tianjin, και Chongming.

Μέσω του babelfish μεταφράζουμε τα παραπάνω λιμάνια σε Κινέζικους χαρακτήρες και ψάχνουμε απευθείας στο flickr.com

----------


## Haddock

> κατι που θυμαμαι εντονα ομως ειναι εκεινες η πορτοκαλι καρεκλες στα καταστρωματα και ισως το μοναδικο καραβι που θυμαμαι να ειχε σκαμπο επισης πορτοκαλι και στρογγυλα μια φορα περνωντας στροφη απο τον Αγ. Φωκα προς Ναξο απο την μεγαλη κληση που πηραμε εφυγα απο το σκαμπο, δεν θυμαμαι το ονομα του καπετανιου αυτη τι στιγμη ξερω πως ποια δεν ζει , οπως επισης ενα φοβερο σφυνομα αναμεσα στο Γεωργιος Εξπρες και το παλιο Σαντορινη στο παλιο λιμανι τις Παρου τοτε που με το ζορι επαιρνε δυο βαπορακια μεσα.
> Χρονια που δεν γυριζουν πισω...


Ντίνο, Δημήτρη και σία,

Επειδή, όπως έλεγε ο Αλεξανδρινός, το ταξίδι για την Ιθάκη είναι μακρινό, να πάρουμε κουράγιο για τον κόπο και το ψάξιμο στην Κίνα.

Σας προσφέρω, λοιπόν, μια ακόμα πορτοκαλή βιταμίνη για να μη στερηθούμε τη δόση μας. Ο συνοδοιπόρος W. λάτρεψε τα Ελληνικά νησιά και με συγκίνηση θυμήθηκε τις περιπέτειες του πριν 28 χρόνια. 

Έχουν περάσει κοντά τρεις δεκαετίες, αλλά ο φίλος W. θυμάται ότι ταξίδεψε σε βραδινό δρομολόγιο από Πειραιά για Νάξο. Η φωτογραφία είναι μεσοπέλαγα, λίγο πριν φτάσουν στη Νάξο. Χορτάστε ξύλινη κουβέρτα που δεν θα ξαναδείτε σε ποστάλι της Παροναξίας. Θαυμάστε τις αείμνηστες πορτοκαλή καρέκλες που μας έλεγε ο Δημήτρης. Στο βάθος, προς τον αλουέ, τα φημισμένα πορτοκαλή σκαμπό!

Η εποχή των σακιδίων και των backpackers, που θυμόμαστε, σαν μια ξεχασμένη ταινία. Μακάρι να ήμουν στη θέση του ταξιδευτή που διαβάζει το βιβλίο του, πάνω στο πορτοκαλή βαπόρι. Εποχές πάνω σε πλοία που κάθε ένα είχε τη δικιά του μυρωδιά. Ο παφλασμός της θάλασσας σε νανουρίζει σ' έναν ύπνο ακύμαντο δίχως όνειρα... γιατί ζεις το θαλασσινό όνειρο...

----------


## Νάξος

Αχ αυτή η πρύμνη... κουβερτωμένη μέχρι τα μπούνια. Ο καλλίτερος τρόπος για να ξεκινήσει η μέρα φίλε Νικόλα. Χτες σάρωνα όλη την Κίνα μπας και... Σε ευχαριστούμε καθώς και τον φίλο W που την τράβηξε και τη μοιράζεται μαζύ μας ύστερα από δεκαετίες. Κι από αυτήν την φωτογραφία φαίνεται ότι το υπαίθριο μπαρ της πρώτης θέσης (ο χώρος πάνω από την ντουλάπ με τα σωσίβια) ήταν μία προσθήκη η οποία έγινε λίγα σχετικά χρόνια μετά τη ναυπήγηση του πλοίου.

----------


## vinman

Ψάχνοντας σήμερα στο αρχείο μου για κάτι άλλο έπεσε μπρστά μου αυτή η εκπληκτική φωτογραφία...
Το Νάξος σε ώρα επιβίβασης πρίν απο 28 χρόνια στο λιμάνι της Πάρου...
Ο κόσμος πολύς και η επιβίβαση γίνεται και απο το γκαράζ και απο τις δύο πλαινές εισόδους...
Αλλες εποχές...μακρινές αλλά τόσο αγαπημένες...
(Κομμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή-Ιούλιος '03)
*Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη στους ParosKayak,Roi Baudoin,Νάξος και σε όλους τους καλούς φίλους του forum...*


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14752

----------


## Haddock

vinman, τη φώτο αυτή την έχω ήδη κορνιζώσει... All time classic... Οι εποχές αυτές έχουν περάσει μεν, αλλά ευτυχώς, υπάρχουν ακόμα πλοία που μπορούμε να τις ζήσουμε. (ένα ταξίδι στην άγονη με το Κάλυμνος, Πρωτεύς, ή το Σκοπελίτης θα σας πείσει).

ΥΓ. Όποιο μέλος επιθυμεί φωτογραφίες του &#171;Νάξος&#187;, μπορεί να μου στείλει pm. Το αρχείο μου, για το βαπόρι μας, είναι πλούσιο και εννοείται πως κάθε ανταλλαγή υλικού για τον πορτοκαλή μας θρύλο, είναι πάντα ευπρόσδεκτη.

----------


## dimitris

paroskayak με εστειλες με τι φωτογραφια οπως επισης και ο vinman με τι δικη του :Smile:  γιατι δεν καταφερα να εχω τιποτα απο τον αγαπημενο πορτοκαλι μας Ηρωα :Sad:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Όλα αυτά είνμαι πολύ όμορφα.
Φίλε dimitris κατάφερες να έχεις κρατήσει πολλά και σημαντικά.
Όλα όσα έχεις μέσα σου.
Φίλε vinman, η φωτογραφία είναι ανεκτίμητο κειμήλιο.
Φίλε paroskayak, αυτές οι πορτοκαλιές καρέκλες αρχίζουν να μου θυμίζουν κάτι από την Αλεξάνδρεια, φαινομενικά βέβαια εντελώς άσχετο.
Οι πορτοκαλιές καρέκλες μπορεί και να θυμίζουν κάποιους μεγάλους παλιούς καθρέφτες, κρεμασμένους από τους τοίχους του παλιού καφενείου που σύχναζε ο Αλεξανδρινός ποιητής.
Το καφενείο με τους μεγάλους καθρέφτες, τη μυρωδιά του τσαγιού και το άρωμα από τις ανάσες των θαμώνων του.
Το "Νάξος" με τη μυρωδιά της θάλασας του πρωϊνού, τις πορτοκαλιές καρέκλες του και τους ανθρώπους που ξυπνούν από το γλυκό ύπνο.
Και ακόμα θυμάστε ότι κάποιοι συνήθιζαν να χαράζουνν τα ονόματά τους πάνω στις κουπαστές του καραβιού.
Το ίδιο έκαναν και κάποιοι στα κάδρα των μεγάλων καθρεπτών. Χάραζαν τα ονόματά τους.

"Το πρώτο που ένιωθες σε κείνο το καφενείο με τους Καθρέφτες, ήταν πως μπήκες άξαφνα σε διαφορετική γειτονιά, ίσως και σ΄άλλο κόσμο, ίσως και σ' άλλη εποχή. Μια ησυχία, ένα φως, ένα πρασινωπό ημίφως, ήρεμο, αιώνιο.........".
.......
"Κι όλα μαζί να τα τυλίγει σα μια ύλη, κάτι το φιλντισένιο, το φεγγαρίσιο. Φυαικά ήτανε και οι Καθρέφτες. Πολλοί και μεγάλοι, από τους μεγαλύτερους που έγιναν ποτέ, κρεμασμένοι μόνιμα έξω και μέσα στο καφενείο, σκεπάζοντας τους λεπρούς τοίχους των χαμόσπιτων, μέσα στο δρόμο,,,,,,,,"
.........
"'Ο Ρούμπυ τότε την πήρε από το χέρι και την πήγε μέσα, μπρος στον πιο παλιό, καθρέφτη του οποίου το χρυσάφι είχε ξεθωριάσει κι έμοιαζε με παληό κόκαλλο. Της έδειξε κάτω στη γωνία. Με καρφίτσα ή φορκέτα, κάποιος είχε χαράξει μέσα σε μια καρδιά: Ron & Nan ......"

Από την "Αριάγνη" ( το δεύτερο μέρος της τριλογίας "Ακυβέρνητες Πολιτείες" του Στρατή Τσίρκα).
Σε κάποια μέρη στη Νάξο, την Αριάδνη τη φωνάζουν Αριάγνη .....

----------


## dimitris

Φιλε Roi Baudoin ετσι οπως τα λες ειναι, μπορει να μην εχω κατι "υλικο" απο τον Πορτοκαλι βαποραρο αλλα οι αναμνησεις πολλες απο τα παιδικα μου χρονια και τα ταξιδια μου για το νησι μου μαζι του :Wink:

----------


## Νάξος

Η φωτογραφία που ανέβασε ο Μάνος ήταν το έναυσμα για τούτο το άρθρο. Με τόση φασαρία γύρω από τον βάπορα δε μπορεί να λείπει ο Μάρτης απ' την Σαρακοστή, έτσι;

Ο καλός φίλος και μάγος-Ζιοβάννι του φόρουμ, που ακούει στο όνομα paroscayak, απέστειλε το αναγκαίο οκσυγόνο σε 'μένα λίγες εβδομάδες πριν. Ανάμεσα στις φωτογραφίες της Ναξάρας που μου έστειλε ήταν κι αυτή που ανέβασε ο Μάνος. Η φωτογραφία αυτή έχει τρομερή ιστορική αξία. 

Πέρα από την ανάμνηση μιας άλλης εποχής, θέμα που το αναλύουμε πάντα οι της παλαιότερης γενιάς -αν και όχι τόσο παλαιάς- θα αναφερθώ σε θέμα που έχει να κάνει με τον βάπορα και μόνο. Η φωτογραφία πρέπει να είναι τραβηγμένη ή την περιόδο μεταξύ 75 και 77 ή μετά το 77 ίσαμε τα μέσα '80. Παρατηρήστε τον φόντο στον οποίο είναι γραμμένο το «Πειραιεύς». 

Έχοντας συλλέξει 3 φωτογραφίες από το φόρουμ σε μία παραθέτω τις διαφορές. Στην πρώτη, η οποία φαίνεται να είναι τραβηγμένη το 1977, εμφανίζεται το «Πειραιεύς» σε μία έντονα χρωματισμένη γραμμή, πιο έντονη από το βασικό πορτοκαλί του πλοίου. Στην δεύτερη, αυτήν που ανέβασε ο Μάνος, η ρίγα αυτή πρακτικά δεν υπάρχει μιας και το χρώμα της είναι ίδιο πια με το υπόλοιπο πορτοκαλί χρώμα που καλύπτει τα έξαλα του πετσώματος μέχρι τα μπούνια. Και στην τρίτη, η οποία είναι αναμφίβολα η πιο πρόσφατη από τις τρεις, το «Πειραιεύς» είναι σε λευκό φόντο. Κατά την γνώμη μου η 3η ήταν η πιο όμορφη αισθητική πρόταση.

Το διότι θα προσπαθήσω να το τεκμηριώσω κάπως σε εκτενή μελλοντική αναφορά, αν και σε θέματα αισθητικής πολλές φορές το «διότι» είναι απόν. Σημείωση για την υπερκατασκευή πάνω από το ρεμέτζο της πρύμνης (υπαίθριο μπαρ): ήταν προσθήκη, αν και οι περισσότεροι ζήσαμε περισσότερα χρόνια τον βάπορα με το μπαράκι αυτό παρά χωρίς.

Οι υπερσύνδεσμοι τω σχετικώ φωτογραφιώ:

http://forum.nautilia.gr/showthread.php?t=22189
http://forum.nautilia.gr/showthread.php?t=22189&page=2

Χρονικό.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> ...Ο καλός φίλος και μάγος-Ζιοβάννι του φόρουμ...


Δεν θελω να βγω εκτος θεματος ουτε αρχιζω τα ποδοσφαιρικα και οπαδικα εδω μεσα,καμια σχεση.Μετα ομως απο αυτο που εγραψε ο φιλος Ναξος δεν μπορω παρα να μη συγκινηθω γιατι οσο και να σας φαινεται περιεργο αυτο που εγραψε συνδεεται και με την τρελα του-μας.Ο Ζιοβανι ηταν ενας πραγματικα εξαιρετικα ταλαντουχος ποδοσφαιριστης,ενας συναισθηματικος παικτης,μια ποδοσφαιρκη γλυκα που απολαμβανες να βλεπεις,ενας παικτης παλαιας κοπης.Δεν ετρεχε,δεν ηταν σαν τα μηχανακια του σημερα αλλα ηξερε να σε μαγευει.Αν κανουμε λιγο την παραβολη ο Ζιοβανι ηταν ενα βαπορι πανεμορφο,με καταστρωματα και εξαιρετικα καραβολατρικο.Μπορει να μην ειχε την αποτελεσματικοτητα αλλων, αλλα ηταν αυτο που ηθελες να βλεπεις και να χαζευεις στο λιμανι...Κοινως τελευταια φορα που πηγα στο γηπεδο ηταν στη φιεστα του 2005 ουτε για το πρωταθλημα,ουτε για το (αντιπαθη σε εμενα) Σωκρατη ουτε για κανεναν αλλο.Πηγα στη φιεστα του 2005 μονο και μονο για να αποχαιρετησω,μετα απο 6 χρονια παρουσιας, αυτο τον ανθρωπο που ηξερε να δημιουργει συναισθηματα οσο κανενας αλλος.Γεια σου ρε μεγαλε Βραζιλιανε...Θα σε θυμομαστε για παντα.

----------


## vinman

Ίσως η ιστορικότερη στιγμή για αυτό το ιστορικό βαπόρι....
Είναι 16 Δεκεμβρίου του 1983.Το Νάξος με πλοίαρχο τον Νίκο Νομικό και άλλα 4 βαπόρια της ακτοπλοίας (Οδυσσέας Ελύτης με πλοίαρχο τον Βαγγέλη Σκανδάλη,Ιόνιαν Γκλόρυ με πλοίαρχο τον Κώστα Μαρίνη,Σαντορίνη με τον αξέχαστο Κούλη Μαστροκόλια,Βεργίνα με πλοίαρχο τον Τάσο Κουλουμπή)κατεβαίνουν στο λιμάνι της Τρίπολης στο Λίβανο με σκοπό να απεγκλωβίσουν τον Αραφάτ και τους κυνηγημένους μαχητές του.....
Μία επιχείρηση πολύ δύσκολη που στέφθηκε όμως με απόλυτη επιτυχία...
Στην φωτογραφία Παλαιστίνιοι υψώνουν την σημαία τους στο κατάρτι του Νάξος...
(Σκαναρισμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή - Νώε spots - Δεκέμβριος 2004) 



Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15119

----------


## Νάξος

Μανώλη μας διέλυσες. Δεν έχω λόγια να πω.   . και -

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Εδώ, βέβαια, τι να πούμε.
Η ζωντανή ιστορία του Λιβάνου.
Παλαιστίνιοι, Εβραίοι, Λιβανέζοι όλων των θρησκευτικών δογμάτων (μουσουλμάνοι, χριστιανοί καθολικοί και ορθόδοξοι).
Και από κοντά, πάντα, οι Σύριοι και οι Αμερικανοί
Πριν από λίγο καιρό στην ίδια θέση βρέθηκαν και πάλι δικά μας καράβια, της ΑΝΕΚ, του Λούη, του Λελέκη, για τον ίδιο σκοπό.
Η ιστορία, δυστυχώς επαναλαμβάνεται.
Και επαναλαμβάνεται, πάντα, εις βάρος των ανίσχυρων.

Και μια μικρή παρένθεση προς τους φίλoυς parοσκαyαk, νάξο και vinman.
To "Νάξος" στη Βηρυττό, στη Μέση Ανατολή.
Κάπου, εκεί, εκτός από τους μαχητές του Αραφάτ μπορεί και να συνάντησε και κάποιους από τους ήρωες του Τσίρκα από τις "Ακυβέρνητες Πολιτείες".
Αρχίζω να πιστεύω ότι ταιριάζει και στο "Νάξος" ο χαρακτηρισμός "Ακυβέρνητο Πλοίο", δηλαδή ελεύθερο, ανεξάρτητο, ατίθασο.

----------


## Haddock

Τελικά, όπως αναφέρει ο Roi Baudouin, το Νάξος έχει αφήσει το ελεύθερο και ατίθασο πνεύμα του σε κάθε γωνιά της ιστορίας. Δεν μπορούσα να το πιστέψω όταν είδα *αυτή* τη μπροσούρα της ΑΝΕΚ. Από τη μία, χάζευα την τσιμινιέρα του Κύδων, και από την άλλη, θαύμαζα την όμορφη πρύμνη με την ξύλινη κουβέρτα του πλοίου στην τελευταία φωτογραφία. 

Μα κάτι δεν πήγαινε καλά, αφού αυτή η πρυμνιά θέα είναι βαθιά χαραγμένη στο μυαλό μου. Κι όμως δεν έχω ταξιδέψει με πλοίο της ΑΝΕΚ εκείνης της εποχής. Ξαφνικά, το deja vu με χτύπησε σαν ηλεκτροσόκ. Έχω καθήσει σε αυτά τα ράουλα του βαποριού και έχω ρεμβάσει από αυτές τις κουπαστές.

Κι όμως, το Νάξος, σαν «Ακυβέρνητο Πλοίο», όπως λέει ο Roi, πρωταγωνιστεί σε διαφήμιση της ΑΝΕΚ στην τελευταία σελίδα της μπροσούρας της!

Για του λόγου το αληθές, σας παραθέτω τη φωτογραφία του vinman και μια άλλη παρόμοιας οπτικής γωνίας...

 


Στην όμορφη φωτογραφία της ΑΝΕΚ, διακρίνω την όμορφη παρέα του πορτοκαλή βάπορα: Νάξος, Giorgos1980, Roi, dimitris, vinman, Leo...

----------


## nautikos

Naxos πες αλευρι.... 
Το πορτοκαλι βαπορι σε γυρευει:lol:! Και ο *Οριων* διπλα, ε ρε μεγαλεια!

naxos 15454.jpg

Πηγη:flickr.com

----------


## polykas

*Μπράβο ναυτικέ........* :Very Happy:

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Ναυτικέ είσαι απίστευτος!!!!

----------


## Νάξος

Μπράβο ρουκέτα ναυτικέ;!;! Φανταστική, ασύλληπτη! Και μία λεπτομέρεια. Η φωτογραφία θέλει "flip horizontal", σα να λέμε κάτι σαν εντολή "mirror". Ναυτικέ, μιας και ανέβασες αυτό το διαμάντι παίκσε μπάλα ρε μάγκα δώσε στον λαό το είδωλο της φωτογραφίας στον κατακόρυφο άκσονα.
Νάξος τέλη δεκαετίας '70, ίσως και μέσα, χωρίς την υπερκατασκευή της πρύμνης... 

Τί καμπύλες θεέ μου. Κι αυτό το μπαλκονάκι αρρώστεια. Σ' ευχαριστούμε φίλε. Και 'σένα και  τον Ολλανδό!

----------


## vinman

Άλλη μία φωτογραφία του ''πορτοκαλί θρύλου'' απο το λιμάνι της Νάξου!!
Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη στους καλούς φίλους Νάξος,ParosKayak και σε όσους το αγάπησαν...!!!
(κομμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή)


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15932

----------


## Νάξος

Μάνο σ' ευχαριστούμε. Κάθε σου σάρωση είναι κατάθεση ψυχής. Τι πανέμορφες γραμμές... Πρέπει να είμαστε μετά το 1986. Είμαστε στην αρχή του τέλους, δηλαδή αρχές εποχής Ε.Α.

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Η Ναξάρα στο σπίτι της. Μπράβο vinman είσαι άπαιχτος.....

----------


## Haddock

Για να δούμε μια ακόμα ραψωδία του Βόλφγκανγκ Αμαντέους Μότσαρτ όπως λέει και ο Νάξος... το Ναξάκι στα φόρτε του στη Νάξο του 1980.

Ντίνο, πάρε πάσα για τις αναγκαίες επισημάνσεις....

----------


## Νάξος

Μπράβο στο Μότσαρτ που φάνηκε γενναιόδωρος στον χρόνο και στο πλοίο, που φυλάκισε τη μαγεία στον φακό. Μπράβο και στο Νικόλα που ανακάλυψε το Μότσαρτ κι έβγαλε λαγό που όλοι εμείς τρώμε στιφάδο. Η φωτογραφία είναι εκπληκτική. Το Νάξος στο απόγειο της δόξας του. 

Αυτό που θα ήθελα να μάθω κάποτε από τον Μότσαρτ (πού να θυμάται τώρα ο χριστιανός) είναι αν τράβηξε την φωτογραφία πρωΐ. Η φωτογραφία φαίνεται να είναι τραβηγμένη το πρωΐ. Το Νάξος σχεδόν ποτέ δεν ήταν πρωϊνές ώρες στη Νάξο. Έφτανε μετά τις 2:45, κατά τις 3 συνήθως το μεσημέρι από Πειραιά και επέστρεφε 9:30 ή 10:00 το βράδυ μέσω Πάρου.
Πιθανότατο σημείο βολής το τότε εστιατόριο Μελτέμι, σε μία εποχή που η παραλία της Νάξου ήταν πολύ πιο όμορφη, δίχως σημεία νεοπλουτισμού και κακοποίησης του περιβάλλοντος.

Νικόλα και Μότσαρτ παίξτε μπάλα. Έχουμε χάσει το τόπι.

----------


## Haddock

Ο φίλος Μότσαρτ δεν θυμάται σίγουρα, αλλά μου μετέφερε ότι ταξίδεψαν από Κρήτη με το Νάξος. Βέβαια, προσωπικά, δεν θυμάμαι να έχει κάνει τέτοιο δρομολόγιο. Μου επισήμανε ότι έφυγαν από Ηράκλειο, κατά τις 1 τα ξημερώματα (προγραμματισμένο κατά τις 12) και έφτασαν πρωί στη Νάξο μέσω Θήρας και Ίου.

----------


## Νάξος

Μια χαρά τα λέει ο δικός σου. Το δρομολόγιο εκείνο ήτανε έκτακτο ή τσόντα. Το δικαιολογεί και η φωτογραφία. Ασυνήθιστο μεν, αληθινό δε. Η Ναξάρα ήθελε γύρω στις 8 ώρες από Ηράκλειο για Θήρα-Ίο-Νάξο κι εδώ ο βάπορας φαίνεται κσεκάθαρα πρωϊνός στο λιμάνι.

----------


## vinman

Όταν το Νάξος συνάντησε το Λήμνος...!!!
Φωτογραφία του 1977,κάπου στο Αιγαίο....
Τότε που τα ταξίδια ήταν σκέτη απόλαυση...!!
(φωτογραφία του κ.Μπούκλη Β. κομμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή)
Αφιερωμένη στους καλούς φίλους Νάξος,ParosKayak,Roi Baudoin,Leo,Rocinante,Polykas,Kapten Nionios,Ellinis,Esperos και σε όλα τα μέλη του Ναυτιλία!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16386

----------


## Haddock

Μια φωτογραφία που μιλάει από μόνη της για τα δυο βασιλοβάπορα που, εν έτει 1977, είχαν φέρει επανάσταση. Ο Βασίλης Μπούκλης είναι στην Πάρο και έχει δημοσιεύσει αρκετές φωτογραφίες από *το αρχείο του* στη γκαλερί του Εφοπλιστή. Έχει αποθανατίσει σπάνιες στιγμές στον κόλπο της Παρκιάς και όχι μόνο.

----------


## Rocinante

31 χρονια μετα το Ναξος το ψαχνουμε και το Λημνος ετοιμο για αλλα ταξιδια. Ευχαριστουμε Vinman

----------


## Νάξος

Θα χάσουμε τον ύπνο μας πάλι Μανώλη με τις οβίδες σου απόψε. Οι δυο πιο σπαθάτες πλώρες του Αιγαίου ανταμώνουν... Αν υπήρχε και η λεπίδα του Δήλος εκεί μέσα τότε η Παρκιά δεν θα' τανε λιμάνι, αλλά τροχείο. Σ' ευχαριστούμε καθώς και τον Μπούκλη που βρέθηκε στο κατάλληλο μέρος την κατάλληλη στιγμή.

----------


## Νικος Φιλιππουπολιτης

Θα ηθελα κατ'αρχην να σας ευχαριστησω που με δεχεστε στην παρεα σας.Σημερα συγκινηθηκα πολυ γιατι θυμηθηκα τα νιατα μου οταν δουλεψα για δυο χρονια σαν δοκιμος και Γ' μηχανικος απο το 1988-1990 λιγο πριν αλλαξει ιδιοκτησια και χρωματα.Λογο καταγωγης (Ναξιωτης) το συναισθηματικο δεσιμο ηταν μεγαλυτερο γιαυτο και η οργη μου ειναι μεγαλυτερη για την αδιαφορια των συμπατριωτων μου για την τυχη του μετα την κρατικοποιηση του...Απο σημερα θα εχω μια παρεα να μοιραζομαι τις αναμνησεις μου.Ευχαριστω.

----------


## Haddock

Συνονόματε, καλώς ήρθες στην πορτοκαλή παρέα μας. Η παρέα μεγαλώνει με όσους αγάπησαν το ένα και μοναδικό Νάξος. Από οργή και καημό για το φευγιό της Ναξάρας, άλλο τίποτα. Ακόμα το ψάχνω στην Κίνα...

Edit: Νικόλα, για το καλωσόρισμα, ας το χαρούμε στην πατρίδα του.

----------


## Νικος Φιλιππουπολιτης

Θα ηθελα κατ'αρχην να σας ευχαριστησω που με δεχεστε στην παρεα σας.Σημερα συγκινηθηκα πολυ γιατι θυμηθηκα τα νιατα μου οταν δουλεψα για δυο χρονια σαν δοκιμος και Γ' μηχανικος απο το 1988-1990 λιγο πριν αλλαξει ιδιοκτησια και χρωματα.Λογο καταγωγης (Ναξιωτης) το συναισθηματικο δεσιμο ηταν μεγαλυτερο γιαυτο και η οργη μου ειναι μεγαλυτερη για την αδιαφορια των συμπατριωτων μου για την τυχη του μετα την κρατικοποιηση του...Απο σημερα θα εχω μια παρεα να μοιραζομαι τις αναμνησεις μου.Ευχαριστω.

----------


## Νικος Φιλιππουπολιτης

Λογω μη εξοικιωσης με τις συνομιλιες μεσω διαδικτιου ξαναεστειλα το μηνημα.Θα βελτιωθω στο μελλον.

----------


## Νάξος

Νικόλα καλωσόρισες στην παρέα μας. Τέτοια χαρά και συγκίνηση ένιωσα κι εγώ όταν έστειλα το πρώτο μου μήνυμα στο φόρουμ. Ήταν διπλή, γιατί ήταν σχετικά με το Νάξος. 

Το Νάξος ζει σίγουρα μες τις καρδιές μας, ενώ αρκετοί από εμάς το αναζητούμε ακόμα προσπαθώντας να εντοπίσουμε τα ίχνη του στην Ασία. 
Τα χρόνια που δούλεψες ως μηχανικός και δόκιμος, αν και δεν ήταν τα καλλίτερα του Νάξος, ήταν εκείνα που μου έδωσαν προσωπικά τα καλλίτερα ταξείδια με αυτό. Δυστυχώς η αδιαφορία των συμπατριωτών μας ήταν η βαθύτερη αιτία που η Ναξάρα μας απαξιώθηκε. Η αδιαφορία έφερε την κρατικοποίησή του, η οποία ενώ δεν ήταν η χειρότερη του περίοδος, ήταν σίγουρα η αρχή του τέλους. Η παρακμή ήλθε αργότερα επί εποχής Αρκάδια και το τέλος (; ) στην Ασία. Μη διστάσεις να έλθεις σε επαφή μαζύ μου για να σου δώσω πλούσιο υλικό του πορτοκαλή θρύλου. Και βέβαια, αξίζει τον κόπο να δεις τις δεκάδες σελίδες με τα άρθρα των φίλων, τις φωτογραφίες και τις αναμνήσεις τους. Περιμένουμε με μεγάλη χαρά να μοιραστούμε μαζύ σου πιο πολλές αναμνήσεις και  εμπειρίες με τον βάπορα. Πρώτα ο Θεός, θα έρθει και το αφιέρωμα που ετοιμάζω από καιρό. Και πάλι καλωσόρισες!

----------


## Νάξος

Αυτό που συμβαίνει εδώ είναι ο ορισμός της τηλεπάθειας*. Καλοσωρίζω το Νικόλα στο φόρουμ και πάνω που στέλνω 2ο μήνυμα για να του φτιάκσω τα κέφια με μία αφιέρωση μπαίνει ο Ζιοβάννι (ο paroscayak) διαβάζει την σκέψη μου και αφιερώνει φωτογραφία. Και ποιαν φωτογραφία; Εκείνη για την οποία μιλούσα τώρα  πριν από λίγο σε έναν αδερφικό φίλο Σαμιώτη μέσω δικτύου, χωρίς να έχω διαβάσει όλα τα πρόσφατα μηνύματα.

Για τους δύο Νικόλες και τον φίλο Μανώλη η παρακάτω φωτογραφία. Και πάλι καλωσόρισες. 

*οι χρόνοι αποστολής των μηνυμάτων το αποδεικνύουν!

----------


## vinman

Φίλε Νίκο καλώς ήρθες και απο μένα στην όμορφη παρέα μας!!
Οι δύο καλοί μας φίλοι ParosKayak και Νάξος σου αφιέρωσαν δύο όμορφες φωτογραφίες της Ναξάρας μας!!
Επιφυλάσσομαι για το μέλλον να σου αφιερώσω και εγώ άλλη μία!!
Θα χαρούμε πολύ να ακούσουμε ταξιδιάρικες εμπειρίες εκ των έσω!!
Να ταξιδέψουμε και εμείς μαζί σου!!
Και πάλι καλωσόρισες!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Συνονόματε, καλώς ήρθες στην πορτοκαλή παρέα μας. Η παρέα μεγαλώνει με όσους αγάπησαν το ένα και μοναδικό Νάξος. Από οργή και καημό για το φευγιό της Ναξάρας, άλλο τίποτα. Ακόμα το ψάχνω στην Κίνα...
> 
> Edit: Νικόλα, για το καλωσόρισμα, ας το χαρούμε στην πατρίδα του.



Αφου καλωσορισω και εγω το Νικο και του ευχηθω καλα ταξιδια να πω ενα τεραστιο ευχαριστω στο Ζιοβανι (φιλε Ναξος σου παιρνω το χαρακτηρισμο).Επιτρεψτε μου να αφιερωσω την παραπανω φωτογραφια και στο Roi Baudoin.Δειτε τη λεπτομερεια.Το Γεωργιος Εξπρες εχει ανοιχτο το δεξι πλωριο πρωπελακι για να το κραταει...

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Καλησπέρες παίδες. Απίστευτες Φωτό και οι τελευταίες που ανεβάσατε.......μας γυρνάτε πολλά χρόνια πίσω και καλά χρόνια  :Smile:  Να καλοσωρίσω κι εγώ τον Νικόλα στην παρέα μας και να πώ πως ανυπομονώ να ακούσω τις σίγουρα πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες ιστορίες του από το βαπόρι......ελπίζω να έχει και καμία φωτό στο αρχείο του από το μηχανοστάσιο  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Όσο για τον φίλο πάροςκαγιάκ και την προσπάθεια που κάνει να βρεί το βαπόρι στην Κίνα αλλά πολύ φοβάμαι ότι πλέον εάν την έχει γλυτώσει την διάλυση μπορεί να είναι κάπου περοπλισμένο.......

----------


## Νάξος

Κάπτα Νιόνιο ελεύθερα. Το Ζιοβάννι δεν είναι ούτε &#169;, ούτε ™. Δεν είναι καν &#174; οπότε η χρήση του, αν δεν ενοχλεί τον γάτο από την Πάρο, παίξε μπάλα άφοβα. Απ' ό,τι βλέπω όμως και το δικό σου το μάτι είναι έμπειρο μιας κι έπιασες την λεπτομέρεια.
Να συμπληρώσω πάνω στην λεπτομέρεια που παρατήρησες ότι το Γεώργιος Εξπρές δεν είναι δεμένο στον ντόκο, ενώ θα έπρεπε. Αυτή ήταν πάγια τακτική σε περιπτώσεις με 5 μποφώρ και λιγότερα, χαρακτηριστική ένδειξη για τη μή τήρηση κανόνων ασφαλείας, αλλά και του &#171;ευ αγωνίζεσθαι&#187;. Δηλαδή ο καπετάνιος στο Νάξος ήταν αφελής που το έδενε; (αν και το Νάξος στην συγκεκριμένη φωτογραφία φαίνεται να είναι αραγμένο αρκετά νωρίτερα από το Γεώργιος). Έχω την υποψία ότι κάποιο άλλο βαπόρι είναι επίσης αραγμένο στο λιμάνι (κεφάλι) και γι' αυτό το λόγο τα προπελλάκια του Γεώργιος είναι σε λειτουργία (ανταγωνισμός; ).  Δεν πιστεύω ότι όλος αυτός ο λαός βγήκε μόνο από τον Γεώργιο. Μακάρι αυτός που έβγαλε την φωτογραφία να μας διαφωτίσει κάποτε.

Για την ιστορία η φωτογραφία είναι του 1984 (προσωπική εκτίμηση). Και μία που ανέβασε ο Νικόλας αυτήν την υπέροχη φωτογραφία να σας πώ από πού τράβηξα την πρόσφατη φωτογραφία που ανέβασα (με το Νάξος δεμένο κεφάλι στη Νάξο): κάτω από το κσενοδοχείο Κορωνίς. Οι ντόπιοι κσέρουν καλά. Από τους καλλίτερους εξώστες θεάτρου που έχω απολαύσει στην ζωή μου. Να 'ναι καλά ο θείος και η θεία. Αυτά.

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Να προσθέσω στον φίλο και συντοπίτη Νάξος από ότι θυμάμαι το Ναξάκι έδενε στην συγκεκριμένη θέση (νομίζω είναι η 3) όταν διανυκτέρευε στο Νησί.....

----------


## Νάξος

Έτσι όπως είναι τα λες φίλε Γιώργο, το Νάξος άραζε συνήθως κεφάλι στο λιμάνι της Αξάς αν και συχνά πυκνά έδενε και μέσα (ειδικά στα τελευταία του χρόνια στην γραμμή). Ωστόσο, οι περισσότερες φωτογραφίες που έχουν ανεβάσει τα παιδιά εδώ δείχνουν το Νάξος αραγμένο μέσα. Το κεφάλι το έβλεπε πιο πολύ το κύμα.

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Ακριβώς....έτσι είναι

----------


## Νικος Φιλιππουπολιτης

Ευχαριστω για το καλοσορισμα.Οσο αναφορα το που εδενε στο λιμανι της Ναξου εξαρτωνταν απο τον καιρο. Στο κεφαλι εδενε οταν ηθελε να προλαβει να δεσει σε καλο σημειο στην Σαντορινη μιας οσο ημουν στο πλοιο δε διανυκτερευσε ποτε στη Ναξο. Μονο μια φορα δεσαμε για ολη τη νυχτα στη Ναξο κι αυτο λογω απαγορευτικου κι ελλειψης χρηματων για πετρελαιο...

----------


## Haddock

Με το Νάξος παίζουμε εντός έδρας οπότε τα πειράγματα φτιάχνουν την ατμόσφαιρα. Ο Ζιοβάννι από την Παρκιά δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα. Ντίνο, την εποχή εκείνη, στον εξώστη σου, έπρεπε να έχουμε στήσει φωτογραφικό συνεργείο. Ένα φακό Fisheye των 180&#176;, ένα 200αρη, μια βιντεοκάμερα και τα μυαλά στο μίξερ όπως λέει ο μάγος του Κορωνίς ;-)

Νίκο η κατάσταση ήταν τόσο άσχημη; Έλλειψη χρημάτων για πετρέλαιο; Τόσο μείον ήταν το ταμείον;

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Αφού φάγανε πολύ χρήμα όσοι ήταν μέσα στην Ναξιακή ΑΝΕ. Είναι γεγονός. Ο Ιδρυτης της έφυγε με καρκίνο από την στεναχώρια του.......είδαν ρευστό και έπεσαν όλα τα κοράκια πάνω να φάνε και τίποτε άλλο.......πήγε άδικα αυτή η εταιρεία όπως και το Ναξάκι μας στην πορεία.......

----------


## Νικος Φιλιππουπολιτης

Ευτυχως εγω οσο χρονικο διαστημα υπηρετησα στο πλοιο δεν ειχα κανενα προβλημα οικονομικο.Δυστυχως οταν εφυγα και μετα μαθαινα οτι οι καθηστερησεις πληρωμων αυξανονταν.Ενω υπηρχαν φωνες που ελεγαν οτι για να σταθουν τα πλοια στον ανταγωνισμο (Παρος-Ναξος)επρεπε να τροποποιηθουν τα δρομολογια (Πειραια-Παρο-Ναξο-Πειραια) στην εταιρια εκαναν προεκλογικες μετακινησεις δωρεαν.   
Αυτο που πραγματικα με εκανε να ψαξω να βρω στοιχεια για το καροτο ηταν η θεληση μου να το αναπαραστησω σε μοντελο υπο κλιμακα.Γιαυτο αν καποιος απο σας εχει σχεδια ναυπηγικα θα του ημουν ευγνωμων.

----------


## Haddock

Καταρχήν, δε γνωρίζω το ιστορικό της Ναξιακής, οπότε όσοι ξέρετε κάτι, ας μας διαφωτίσετε στο νέο θέμα που άνοιξα *εδώ*. Ειλικρινά, θα ήθελα να μάθω πως ξεκίνησε αυτή η εταιρεία και γιατί έφτασε να χάσει το καμάρι των Κυκλάδων από τα χέρια της. 

Σχετικά με το δρομολόγιο, δεν θα το πιστέψετε αλλά περίπου το ίδιο λέγαμε τις προάλλες με τον Ντίνο. Το απευθείας δρομολόγιο Πειραιά-Νάξο-Πειραιά θα ήταν στα μέτρα των πλοίων και σίγουρα κερδοφόρο λόγω μειωμένου χρόνου πλόων. Έστι θα είχαν περισσότερες πιθανότητες επιβίωσης με τα Βεντουρόπλοια.

Σχετικά με τα σχέδια του Νάξος, είναι σίγουρο ότι κάποιοι τα έχουν, και θα ήταν τιμή για τα ναυπηγικά γραφεία να μας τα δώσουν.

----------


## Νάξος

Μία επισήμανση φίλοι μου για αυτό που είπε ο Γιώργος. Εκτιμώ ότι όταν είπε &#171;διανυκτέρευε&#187; εννοούσε αυτό που έκανε τα πρώτα χρόνια κυρίως, δηλαδή το να μένει από το απομεσήμερο ίσαμε τη νύχτα στο λιμάνι της Νάξου. Το Νάξος δεν έκανε ολονυκτία στη Νάξο, έμενε όμως ίσαμε τις 9:30 ή τις 10 το βράδυ στο λιμάνι για να φύγει για Πάρο-Πειραιά.

Είναι αλήθεια ότι τα χρόνια που εργάστηκες στο βαπόρι Νικόλα τα πράγματα ακολούθησαν μία πορεία προκλητική σε ότι αφορά την διαχείριση του πλοίου. Ενώ μέχρι τα μέσα του '80 το βαπόρι σποραδικά έκανε την προέκταση για Ίο-Θήρα, οι ανεπανάληπτοι (για να μην πω τίποτε άλλο και φάω πόρτα) της Ελληνικής Ακτοπλοΐας ΑΕ το δρομολογούσαν επίτηδες για να ταξιδεύει άδειο. Δεν εκμεταλλεύτηκαν ΠΟΤΕ το πλεονέκτημα του πλοίου έναντι του Γεώργιος Εξπρές (άνεση χώρων, πιο καινούριο πλοίο) και ούτε έκαναν κάτι για να βελτιωθεί η ταχύτητά του, το μόνο του μειονέκτημα. Όταν ήρθε το Δήλος, ο Απόλλωνας και ο Ποσειδώνας τα πράγματα γίνανε σταδιακά απελπιστικά δύσκολα και οι εγκέφαλοι της Ελληνικής Ακτοπλοΐας έκαναν τα πάντα για να το φαληρίσουν ώστε η επόμενη κυβέρνηση να σκοτώσει το καράβι σε πλειστηριασμό σε ημετέρους έχοντας μάλιστα καλή δικαιολογία. Φυσικά οι άλλοι οι ακατανόμαστοι το έπραξαν και το βαπόρι φιλέτο κατέληξε σε λάθος χέρια μαζύ με τα καλλίτερα πλοία της πρώην ΕΑ, πλην του Ιονίς το οποίο ευτυχώς σώθηκε εκεί που πήγε και γλίτωσε. Αποδείχτηκε η πώληση προς την Αρκάδια του Πάρος, Νάξος και Σάμαινα &#171;ο Θεός να σε φυλάει&#187; με αποτέλεσμα το Πάρος να πάει σαν το σκυλί στ' αμπέλι έχοντας περιπλανηθεί από γκάγκστερ σε γκάγκστερ, το Νάξος να γίνεται κινέζικο πιλάφι και η Σάμαινα, αφού ξεζουμήθηκε όσο δεν παίρνει άλλο, να έχει τραγική κατάληξη μετά το φιάσκο του Κωστάκος, το οποίο δυστυχώς στοίχισε σε ανθρώπινες ζωές. Πικρή η αλήθεια, αλλά έτσι είναι τα πράγματα εκτός αν έχει κανείς να πει κάτι διαφορετικό... Το αλάθητο το διεκδικεί ο Πάπας.

Το γεγονός ότι εργάστηκες το 88-90 θα μου λύσει επιτέλους μίαν απορία ετών. Πρέπει να ἠταν το 1989 (ίσως το 1990 αλλά δε νομίζω) εφόσον στην γραμμή θυμάμαι και τον Ποσειδώνα. Αύγουστος του 1989 μάλλον και κάνω το καλλίτερο ταξείδι που έκανα στην ζωή μου. Ο πολυδιαφημιζόμενος Απόλλωνας (τελικά αυτό το βαπόρι δεν άφησε τον μύθο που άφησε ο Γεώργιος, με τίποτε, ούτε κουβέντα για σύγκριση με Ποσειδώνα) μας πέρασε απελπιστικά αργά λίγο πριν την Κύθνο και το βαπόρι το πιάσαμε στην Πάρο δεδομένου ότι γινότανε εκεί ο χαμός. Και τα δυό βαπόρια φουλ σε λαό και αυτοκίνητα και στο λιμάνι της Παρκιάς ο Νικόλας (paroscayak) να τρίβει τα χέρια του με το θέαμα που έβλεπε. Τέλος πάντων, φτάνουμε κάνα 20λεπτο αργότερα από τον Απόλλωνα στην Πάρο, αδειάζουμε γρήγορα (γύρω στο 20λεπτο, για Πάρο είναι καλά αν είσαι φορτωμένος στο υπερφούλ και στο λιμάνι γίνεται της Πίτσας) αλλά φεύγουμε σχεδόν μαζύ. Πιάνουμε την Σπίθα πρώτοι, στρίβουμε και πιάνουμε &#171;εσωτερική&#187; όπως πλέουμε κόστα κόστα την βόρειο δυτική Πάρο για Νάξο. Ο Απόλλωνας μας περνάει από τα αριστερά λίγο πρίν τα Ψαλίδια και τότε ο καπετάνιος-μύθος του Νάξος κάνει το ασύλληπτο: Χώνει το βαπόρι μέσα από τις βραχονησίδες της Νάουσας και βγαίνει μπροστά από τον Απόλλωνα ο οποίος μας έφτασε και πάλι, αλλά το τελικό αποτέλεσμα ήταν να φτάσουμε μαζύ στο λιμάνι, άντε με διαφορά ενός λεπτού στο κόκκινο. Στο ντόκο της Νάξου πάντως δέσαμε μαζύ.

Αυτήν την εμπειρία δεν θα την ξεχάσω ποτέ μα ποτέ μαζύ μου για δύο λόγους. Ο πρώτος ήταν αυτό που είδαμε όσοι ταξιδέπσαμε τότε, κάτι που δεν θα το ξαναδούμε για το υπόλοιπο της ζωής μας: Θέαμα ασύλληπτο. Στιγμές μαγείας. Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν ένιωσα ότι αυτό που έκανε ο καπετάνιος ήτανε τρέλα. Ήταν τολμηρό, αλλά όχι τρέλα. Ήτανε μαγεία γιατί για πρώτη φορά στην ζωή μου είδα καράβι τέτοιου μεγέθους να συμπεριφέρεται σαν άλογο. Το θέαμα με τις βραχονησίδες ήταν φανταστικό. Ένιωθες ότι ετσά ν' άπλωνες το χέρι σου τσι άγγιζες. Ο δεύτερος λόγος έχει να κάνει με το ίδιο το βαπόρι. Παρά την απαξίωση που υπέστη από ένα μάτσο ακατάλληλους ανθρώπους και δυστυχώς από τον ίδιο τον λαό που το γέννησε, το Νάξος είχε τα άντερα να κυττάξει τον Απόλλωνα στα μάτια και να του πει, &#171;ξέρεις μάγκα, δεν ξόφλησα&#187;.

Το Νάξος τότε μου χάρισε το καλλίτερο ταξείδι όλων των εποχών. Αυτά οι καινούριοι δεν πρόκειται να τα ζήσουν με τα κουβαδάκια που μας ταξιδεύουν σήμερα. Έχουν αλλάξει τα βαπόρια, έχουν αλλάξει οι συνθήκες και τα ήθη-έθιμα. 3η Αυγούστου τότε (1989 ή 1990) στο Πειραιά, ώρα 8 γινότανε ο χαμός. Χωρίς υπερβολή αναχωρούσανε 15 ονόματα από τα βαριά και ασήκωτα του χώρου. Πάρτε χαρτί και μολύβι: Νάξος, Γεώργιος (ή Απόλλωνας), Ποσειδώνας, Ελλάς Εξπρές για Παροναξία. Αιγαίο και Σάμαινα (ή Ίκαρος) για Σαμοϊκαρία με το πρώτο να πιάνει Πάρο ενδιάμεσα. Ναϊάς ΙΙ και Παναγία Τήνου στη Συροτημονυκονία. Ιόνιον ή Μήλος Εξπρές και Κίμωλος στις Δυτικές Κυκλάδες. Κνωσσός ή Φαιστός για Κρήτη. Κι άλλα κι άλλα...

Βγαίνοντας από το λιμάνι ερχόντουσαν του κόσμου τα βαπόρια από Δωδεκάνησα, Κρήτη αλλά και Χίο, Λέσβο. Αυτά συνήθως φεύγανε από Πειραιά το απόγευμα ή το βραδάκι. Ίσαμε με το Σούνιο, όλη αυτή η &#171;αλητεία&#187; κατέβαινε τσούρμο μαζύ. Τα κρητικά ακολουθούσαν με πιο ανοικτή πορεία βέβαια εξαρχής. Μετά χωρίζανε οι δρόμοι μας, οι Δυτικοί τραβούσανε για Μέριχα, οι υπόλοιποι τρυπώναμε στο μπουγάζι Κέας-Κύθνου. Αν η Παρκιά ήταν το Μόντε-Κάρλο της ελληνικής ακτοπλοΐας (με μικρά και όχι κεφαλαία) τότε από τον κάβο-Ταμέλο ίσαμε τον κάβο Σταυρό στα Θερμιά είχαμε αναμφίβολα την κούρμπα παραμπόλικα της Μόντσα.Μετά οι Συροτηνομυκονιάτες τραβούσανε ανατολικά κι εμείς για νοτιοανατολικά. Ανάμεσα σε Κύθνο, Πάρο, Σύρο και Σέριφο είχαμε άλλες συγκινήσεις. Κροσσάραμε άλλα τόσα βαπόρια που ανέβαιναν από Παροναξία τα οποία δεν ήταν λίγα: Πάρος, Γεώργιος Εξπρές (ή Απόλλωνας) και Ποσειδώνας (κάποιες φορές την εβδομάδα, όταν από τον Πειραιά έφευγε απογεύματα). Και δώστου οι κόρνες και οι χαιρετούρες. Δεν συζητάω για τα δελφίνια... γεμάτη η περιοχή. Στο ταξείδι που αναφέρομαι φίλοι μου δεν θα ξεχάσω ποτέ μα ποτέ τα δελφίνια που χάζεψα από την πλώρη του Νάξος... Ένα τσαχπινοδέλφινο μάλιστα ήρθε δίπλα δίπλα, φαινότανε το ματάκι του το μπιρμπίλικο. Μεγαλεία.

Και μετά... Η Πάρος, το Μόντε Κάρλο. Όσα βαπόρια δεν κροσσάραμε προηγουμένως τα βρίσκαμε μαζύ εκεί. Βάλτε μέσα και το &#171;πολύ&#187; Δήλος που ανεβοκατέβαινε από Ραφήνα (αυτός ο βάπορας έπρεπε να είναι Πειραιά, κακά τα πσέμματα) και μέσα σε 2 ώρες στο λιμάνι της Παρκιάς γινότανε το σώσε. Ποσειδώνας, Γεώργιος, Απόλλωνας, Νάξος, Πάρος, Δήλος, Αιγαίο, Ελλάς Εξπρές, Σύρος Εξπρές, Ίος, Νέαρχος...

Αυτά ζήσαμε σαν πιτσιρικάδες και αυτά δεν ξεχνιούνται. Δεν είδα ποτέ δελφίνια με τα καινούρια μπαούλα, δεν είδα Ταμέλο και Θερμιά παρά μόνο συμπτωματικά, δεν είδα ποτέ τις βραχονησίδες μετά τα Ψαλίδια και δεν έζησα ποτέ αυτά που έζησα τότε. Γιατί μαζύ με τα βαπόρια μιας άλλης εποχής αλλάξαμε εμείς, οι άνθρωποι. 

Νικόλα μιας και είσαι γνώστης των πραγμάτων λύσε μου την απορία και πες μου σε παρακαλώ ποιος καπετάνιος μου χάρισε το καλλίτερο ταξείδι της ζωής μου. Καλοκαίρι 89 κατά πάσα πιθανότητα, με μικρή επιφύλαξη για 90. Δεν πρέπει να ήταν το καλοκαίρι του 1988 γιατί ήτανε την πρώτη χρονιά του Ποσειδώνα. 

Όσο για τα νέα τα παιδιά, θα σας έκανα μία πρόταση: σας χαρίζω τα &#171;λάουντζ&#187; του μπλου σταρ, χάϊσπηντ και το ϝϱϰϟϙφαγο στα &#171;γκούντις&#187;, τους αποπνικτικούς τους χώρους και την κακόγουστη ευθυγραμμία των σκαριών τους. Σας χαρίζω τα 21,5 και τα 30 μίλια και σας ζητάω ένα και μόνο ταξείδι με το Νάξος στην κόντρα γέφυρα με 17-18 μίλια με σπανακοπιτούλα και κεφτεδάκια σπιτικά στο ταπεράκι (το τελευταίο είναι γκαραντί και τώρα γιατί κάποια πράγματα περνάνε ακόμα ευτυχώς από το χέρι μας). Άμα δείτε τα μισά από αυτά που είδαμε εμείς, να μου γράψετε.

Για το μοντέλο του Νάξος, κλείνοντας αυτό το μήνυμα, πρέπει Νικόλες να έρθουμε σε επαφή. Πάλι αρρωστήσαμε απόπσε.

----------


## vinman

Πρέπει να έζησες μοναδικές στιγμές σε εκείνο το ταξίδι καλέ μου φίλε Nάξος!!
Σε ζηλεύω με την καλή έννοια!!
Εχω ζήσει και εγώ τις απίστευτες κόντρες του Ναιάς με το Παναγία,τις παράλληλες αναχωρήσεις πολλών πλοίων απο το λιμάνι,το ταξίδεμα για πολλά μίλια παρέα με καμμιά δεκαριά πλοία το ένα δίπλα στο άλλο...αλλά το να ακούω μία τέτοια ιστορια με το αγαπημένο Νάξος είναι κάτι το οποίο θα ήθελα να το ζήσω και εγώ....
Δυστυχώς για μένα όταν είχα ταξιδέψει με τον πορτοκαλί θρύλο ήμουν 3 χρονών....Ευτυχώς που υπάρχεις εσύ καλέ μου φίλε και μας κάνεις να αισθανόμασθε σαν να ήμασταν και εμείς μαζί σου σε εκείνο σου το ταξίδι...!!!
Να είσαι καλά φίλε Ντίνο!!

----------


## Giwrgos1980

+100000000000000000000000000 στο πόστ του Νάξος........τα είπε όλα.....δεν νομίζω να έχει να προσθέσει κάποιος κάτι άλλο.........δυστυχώς η ευτυχώς αυτή είναι η μάυρη αλήθεια........

----------


## Νικος Φιλιππουπολιτης

Τη διετια που ημουν στο πλοιο διανηκτερευαμε στη Σαντορινη εκτος απο Πασχα και απαγορευτικα που μεναμε 'η στη Ναξο 'η στη Συρο. Το περιστατικο που ανεφερες στα ψαλιδια ηταν και η αφορμη που εψαχναν για να αλλαξουν τις ωρες αναχωρισεις με χαμενο φυσικα το καροτο που εφευγε την ιδια ωρα με τα πλοια του ανταγωνισμου οου ηταν σαφως πιο γρηγορα.Ο καπετανιος ηταν ενας μουρλος βλαστημος Κεφαλονιτης (δεν θημαμε ονομα) χοντρος και ωραιος ανθρωπος.

----------


## Haddock

Δεν έχω να προσθέσω στο μανιφέστο που σαν εργόχειρο, ο μάγος από την Αξά, Ντιόγκο, κατα το Ελληνικότερον, Ντίνος δούλεψε με μεράκι και πάθος. Μας άφησες άφωνους με το μαγευτικό κείμενο σου. Αφού παίζουμε εντός έδρας και ως Ζιο, θα μου επιτρέψεις να σου αφιερώσω ένα κείμενο από ένα συνάρρωστο. Θέλει να μπει στην παρέα μας αλλά δεν διαθέτει τα μέσα προς το παρών. Το κείμενο που ακολουθεί δεν είναι δικό μου αλλά του καλού συνταξιδευτή στο πορτοκαλή βαπόρι Ν.Β.




> « Θα ήθελα κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου να καταθέσω κάποιες μνήμες. Που με έκαναν να λατρέψω ένα καράβι το οποίο με συνέδεσε με την ιδιαίτερη πατρίδα μου, την Πάρο. Πρόκειται για το NAΞOΣ, τον πορτοκαλή θρύλο που έγινε τραγούδι και βίωμα κυρίως για τους ανθρώπους της Παροναξίας. Tο μοναδικό έντονο χρώμα του το έκανε πασίγνωστο από την αρχή της παρουσίας του στα νερά των Kυκλάδων. Eίχε τόσο τέλεια οπτική συμμετρία που, όταν το αντίκριζες, νόμιζες ότι ανυπομονούσε να δαμάσει τη θάλασσα. Aυτό το κατάφερνε με την περήφανη, ψηλή και μυτερή πλώρη του.
> Θυμάμαι τον εαυτό μου ανεβασμένο στον 'Aγιο Kωνσταντίνο της Παροικιάς να το περιμένω να προβάλει από τον 'Aγιο Φωκά για να το καμαρώσω. Kάθε φορά που το κύμα της πλώρης του έφτανε μέχρι τις άγκυρες, νόμιζες πως άγγιζε το τέλειο. H αντίθεση του χρώματός του με το αφρισμένο κύμα ήταν μοναδική και ξεχωριστή.
> 
> Kάποτε πέρασε απ' την Παροναξία καράβι με τρανή αξία
> ο κόσμος το αγάπησε,το 'βαλε στην καρδιά του, με αυτό πάντα ταξίδευε για την ασφάλειά του.
> 
> Ένα σκαρί περίφημο και καλοζυγισμένο
> με τον 'Aη Nικόλα πρύμα του ήτανε στολισμένο.
> 
> ...

----------


## Νάξος

Νικόλα σ' ευχαριστώ για  τα καλά σου λόγια καθώς και για τον κόπο σου να ανεβάσεις το υπέροχο κείμενο του φίλου Β.Ν. τον οποίο θα ήθελα να συναντήσω πολύ σύντομα.

Να ευχαριστήσω και το Νίκο τον Φιλιππουπολίτη για τις χρήσιμες πληροφορίες που μας έδωσε. Οι Κεφαλλήνες είναι γνωστοί για το εκρηκτικό ταμπεραμέντο τους, την αθυροστομία τους, τη ναυτοσύνη και την ευφυΐα τους και βέβαια την τρέλα τους που τους προσδίδει μίαν άλλη χάρη.

Φίλε Νίκο αναφέρεις σχετικά:

«Το περιστατικο που ανεφερες στα ψαλιδια ηταν και η αφορμη που εψαχναν για να αλλαξουν τις ωρες αναχωρισεις με χαμενο φυσικα το καροτο που εφευγε την ιδια ωρα με τα πλοια του ανταγωνισμου οου ηταν σαφως πιο γρηγορα.»

Θα ήθελα κάποιες διευκρινίσεις επ' αυτού φίλε μου. Μέχρι και το 1990, τελευταία χρονιά του βάπορα με το πορτοκαλί του κοστουμάκι, το Νάξος αναχωρούσε κάθε πρωΐ στις 8:00 για Πάρο-Νάξο-Ίο-Θήρα. Μερικές φορές έμενε στη Νάξο ενώ 1 φορά την εβδομάδα (Τετάρτη νομίζω) πήγαινε Μικρές Κυκλάδες και Αμοργό. Είσαι σίγουρος ότι αλλάξανε τα δρομολόγια του καραβιού; Απ' ό,τι θυμάμαι δεν αλλάκσανε επί Ελληνικής Ακτοπλοΐας ΑΕ. Ακόμα κι επί Αρκάδια το Νάξος εξακολουθούσε να κάνει κάποια πρωϊνά δρομολόγια (Σαββάτο πρωΐ), αλλά αυτήν την φορά κατευθείαν για Νάξο, χωρίς Πάρο (μόνο τα μυαλά της ΕΑ επέμεναν να το στέλνουν ξυπόλυτο στ' αγκάθια...)

Δεν ξέρω αν θυμάσαι επίσης ένα δύσκολο ταξείδι της Ναξάρας... Πρέπει να ήταν το 1989 ή το 90. Ήμουνα στο μπαλκόνι του θειού μου, κάτω από το Κορωνίς. Γεμάτο 8μπόφωρο εκείνη τη μέρα. Το πρωΐ ήρθε πρώτος ο Απόλλωνας από Σαντορίνη για Πειραιά, την δούλευε καλά την θάλασσα. Μετά το Νταλιάνα για Σαντορίνη. Λυπήθηκα τους επιβάτες του με το μπότζι που είδα. Το μεσημέρι ήρθε και το Νάξος το οποίο εκείνη τη μέρα έφυγε βόρεια για Δονούσα, Αμοργό και λοιπές μικρές Κυκλάδες.

Ήταν από τις πιο φανταστικές εμπειρίες που είδα από εκείνο το μπαλκόνι και έβριζα την τύχη μου που δεν είχα φωτογραφική μηχανή για να την στήσω πάνω στην πορτάρα. Ο καιρός είχε δυναμώσει ήδη, παίζει να ήταν 9 μπόφωρο και η Ναξάρα κόντρα στο βορειά σάρωνε τα κύματα βυθίζοντας τη μυτερή της πλώρη στο πέλαγος πίσω από τα Παλάτια. Μέχρι να συνειδητοποιήσω τί έγινε το πλοίο χάθηκε απ' το οπτικό μου πεδίο στην Γρόττα.

Αργότερα βγήκε απαγορευτικό απόπλου μιας και υπήρχε δεμένο κάποιο πλοίο στο λιμάνι, το οποίο δεν θυμάμαι. Το Νάξος ήταν να γυρίσει κατά τις 10 το βράδυ για να επιστρέψει στο κλασικό του δρομολόγιο για Πειραιά, μέσω Πάρου. Δυστυχώς δεν ήρθε έγκαιρα και μάταια το περίμενα στο «παρατηρητήριό» μου. Κατά τη μία όμως μπαίνει μέσα φουριόζικο. Τινάζομαι από το κρεββάτι και καμαρώνω τη Ναξάρα στην φωταγωγημένη Χώρα που έριχνε μπόλικα κλειδιά. Το βαπόρι έφυγε αμέσως για Πειραιά. Στην καλλίτερη των περιπτώσεων πρέπει να ήταν πίσω κατά τις 8 το πρωΐ. Την επόμενη μέρα ο βάπορας ήτανε την αναμενόμενη ώρα στη Νάξο. Πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι έφτασε Πειραιά στην ώρα του ή το πολύ με μισή ώρα καθυστέρηση. Όταν το είδα την επόμενη μέρα στην Χώρα αναρωτιόμουν αν όντως πήγαινε με 17-18 μίλια ή είχε το περιθώριο να χτυπήσει 19. Το γεγονός ότι στο κατέβασμά του είχε τον καιρό από πίσω πιστεύω να του έδωσε λίγο γκάζι. Σε κάθε περίπτωση έκανε Νάξο-Πάρο-Πειραιά-Πάρο-Νάξο σε λιγότερο από 14 ώρες και με δύσκολο καιρό.

Το θυμάσαι εκείνο το ταξείδι για Αμοργό; Εκείνο το καλοκαίρι δεν πρέπει να είχε άλλο απαγορευτικό.

Μιας και δούλεψες στο βαπόρι θα ήξερες ότι για το μέγεθός του το πλοίο είχε πολύ δυνατές μηχανές. Για ένα μυστήριο λόγο «δεν είχε δρόμο». Η αναμενόμενη ταχύτητα , βάσει σχεδιασμού, για την ισχύ των 2 Deutz του ήταν οι 21-22 κόμβοι. Θυμάσαι από αφηγήσεις άλλων για ποιο λόγο δεν έπιανε αυτήν την ταχύτητα; Είναι αλήθεια ότι οι μηχανές του «ρουφούσαν» πολύ καύσιμο για την ταχύτητα που απέδιδαν;

Συγνώμη φίλε μου για τις ερωτήσεις, αλλά πιστεύω ότι είσαι από τους λίγους που μπορούν να μας διαφωτίσει. Ποτέ δεν κατάλαβα γιατί αυτό το πλοίο χαντακώθηκε στα 17,5 μίλια υπηρεσιακή.

----------


## Haddock

> Όσο για τα νέα τα παιδιά, θα σας έκανα μία πρόταση: σας χαρίζω τα «λάουντζ» του μπλου σταρ, χάϊσπηντ και το ϝϱϰϟϙφαγο στα «γκούντις», τους αποπνικτικούς τους χώρους και την κακόγουστη ευθυγραμμία των σκαριών τους. Σας χαρίζω τα 21,5 και τα 30 μίλια και σας ζητάω ένα και μόνο ταξείδι με το Νάξος στην κόντρα γέφυρα με 17-18 μίλια με σπανακοπιτούλα και κεφτεδάκια σπιτικά στο ταπεράκι (το τελευταίο είναι γκαραντί και τώρα γιατί κάποια πράγματα περνάνε ακόμα ευτυχώς από το χέρι μας). ¶μα δείτε τα μισά από αυτά που είδαμε εμείς, να μου γράψετε.


Δεν θέλω να βγω εκτός θέματος στο θέμα της ταχύτητας και των μηχανολογικών του Νάξος. Απλά, θα ήθελα να κάνω μια μικρή παρέμβαση όσον αφορά τα προλεγόμενα του φίλου Νάξος. Για να μη νομίζετε ότι είμαστε γραφικοί και νοσταλγικοί δεν μένουμε στα λόγια.

Μπαίνοντας στην Παροικιά της Πάρου, η μοναδική θέα από την κόντρα γέφυρα που λέει ο Ντίνος, δείτε τους ταξιδιώτες στην πλώρη, απολαύστε αυτό που περιγράφει ο Νάξος στο παραπάνω μήνυμα... Επειδή τα πολλά λόγια είναι φτώχια, χαρείτε το *βίντεο* πειστήριο (το κλιπ είναι μικρό αλλά τα λέει όλα σε λίγα καρέ).

----------


## Νικος Φιλιππουπολιτης

Φιλε Ναξος συνηθως το καλοκαιρι τα απαγορευτικα βγαινουν δυσκολοτερα απ'οτι το χειμωνα.Τετοιο περιστατικο με πολλη φουρτουνα θυμαμε μονο μια φορα,χειμωνα επιστρεφαμε απο την Αστυπαλαια προς Αμοργο,Ναξο,Παρο,Συρο,Πειραια.Το λιμανι της Αστυπαλαιας ειναι στο νοτια μολις καβατσωσε τον καβο γυρω στις 8 το βραδι κια βγηκε στο πελαγος δεν στεκωσουν πουθενα.Στο μηχανοστασιο σηκωνε τα πανιολα (μεταλλικα κοματια δαπεδου) στη γεφυεα που ανεβηκα ηταν ολοι,αλλα αυτο που περισοτερο με ανησυχησε ηταν ο τροπος που το αντιμετωπιζε ο λοστρομος.Ο μπος (ετσι αποκαλουν τους λοστρομους στα ποντοπορα) ηταν απο τον Πορο γιγαντοσωμος αργος στις κινησεις του βλαστημος αντιναξιωτης,πραγμα για το οποιο δεν τον αδικω ουτε τωρα,αλλα και σωστος.Παρολο που ειχε δει τοσα και τοσα μιας και ηταν κοντα στη συνταξη εκεινο το βραδι ηταν αμιλητος σκεφτικος καπνιζε και κοιτουσε απο τα φινιστρινια.Φτανοντας στη Ναξο ο καιρος επεσε.Οταν ομως φτασαμε στη Συρο κι ενω δεν ξεπερνουσε τα 7 μποφορ μας εδεσαν μεχρι το επομενο βραδι.Εκεινο το βραδι ισως ηταν το μονο Ε/Γ που ταξιδευε με το πλησιεστερο πλοιο να βρισκεται πανω απο 6 μιλια μακρια.Αυτο ηταν το πιο ασχημο δρομολογιο που ειχα κανει.Οσο αναφορα τις αναχωρησεις εχεις δικιο οτι επρεπε να φευγει 8.00 αλλα παντα εβγαινε τελευταιο απο το λιμανι.Οι μονοι που ταξιδευαν τοτε ηταν μονο οσοι Ναξιωτες το γουσταραν,ειχαν γνωστους απο το πληρωμα 'η ηταν...μετοχοι.Επισεις ταξιδευαν και οσοι ηταν φιλοι συγγενεις παρατρεχαμενοι σφουγκοκολαριοι 'η απλοι φιλοι βουλευτων πολιτευτων,κομματοσκυλων προεδρων κοινοταρχων 'η μελων του τοτε κυβερνωντος κοματος. Οσο αναφορα τους κινητηρες ηταν οντως ισχυροι αλλα λογω μικρου μηκους οι προπελλες δουλευαν βαθια.Επισεις δεν ειχαν πιτς.Αυτο ειχε ως αποτελεσμα να λειτουργουν με χαμηλες στροφες και κατα συνεπεια με χαμηλη ταχυτητα.Βεβαια ετσι παρεμειναν και χωρις ζημιες.Για ζημιες θα σας πω αλλη φορα απο το περασμα μου στο Νησος Χιος για ενε μονο μηνα.

----------


## vinman

Πολύ χρήσιμες και κατατοπιστικές πληροφορίες για το αγαπημένο μας Νάξος φίλε Νίκο!!
Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!
Να είσαι πάντα καλά και να μοιράζεσαι τα βιώματα σου απο τον Θρύλο με όλη την παρέα του Ναυτιλία!!

----------


## Νάξος

Καταρχήν Νικόλα έπαθα κολούμπρα με το βίντεο που ανέβασες. Και δεν είπες τίποτε ρε θηρίο προτού το ανεβάσεις. Να πάθουμε κάνα εγκεφαλικό στα 30+ και να τρέχουμε...

Φίλε Νικόλα Φ. το ταξείδι του Νάξος που σου περιγράφω έγινε σίγουρα με τα πορτοκαλιά του ρουχαλάκια, άρα πρέπει να ήταν προ Αρκάδια εποχής. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι ήταν την περίοδο που δούλευες, ο καιρός ήταν άσχημος, 8άρι και σε κάποια φάση 9άρι γεμάτο και μιλάμε για καλοκαίρι. Εκτός αν το απαγορευτικό δεν σας βρήκε σε κάτι νησιά με ανύπαρκτα λιμεναρχεία (Ηράκλεια, Σχοινούσα,κλπ)

Να υποθέσω ότι σε εκείνο το ταξείδι ο λοστρόμος όντως τα χρειάστηκε; Δηλαδή μιλάμε για 10άρι γεμάτο; Κοινώς, τα είδε όλα από τον φόβο του; 

Υποψιάζομαι ότι οι προπέλλες κάνανε την ζημιά στην ταχύτητα, αλλά για να το πει κανείς αυτό θα πρέπει να κάνει ολόκληρη υδροδυναμική ανάλυση, τρέχα γύρευε. Έχω ακούσει ότι το βαπόρι θα έπιανε μεγαλύτερη γκάζια αν είχε μεγαλύτερο μήκος, αλλά προσωπικά αυτό μου φαίνεται μάλλον αδύνατο, δεδομένου ότι μεγαλύτερο μήκος σκάφους θα σήμαινε περισσότερη επιφάνεια σε τριβή με το νερό και βέβαια περισσότερο βάρος.

Θυμάμαι ταξείδια φίλοι μου με το Νάξος, στο μέσο τουριστικής εποχής, να ταξιδεύει με περισσότερο πλήρωμα απ' ότι επιβάτες. Ρεζίλια πράματα για τον λαό του νησιού που προτιμούσανε να ταξιδεύουνε λ.χ. με το Ελλάς Εξπρές παρά με το Νάξος, κερδίζοντας 20-25 λεπτά... Χωρίς υπερβολή, το Πάρος, επειδή είχε λιγότερο ανταγωνισμό λόγω δρομολογίου έφευγε με περισσότερο κόσμο (κλασικό δρομολόγιο του Πάρος 22:00 από Πειραιά για Πάρο-Νάξο και επιστροφή 09:30 για Πάρο-Πειραιά).

Όταν όμως πλακώνανε τίποτε 7 μπόφωρα και βάλε και το Γεώργιος δεν ήταν διαθέσιμο τότε το θυμόντουσαν το πορτοκαλί το βαπόρι. Γιατί κανείς δεν διανοήθηκε ποτέ να φύγει με 8μποφωρο πάνω στο Λήμνος, στο Ελλάς Εξπρές, στο Σαντορίνη, κλπ. Όταν το 88 και το 89 μπήκαν ο Απόλλωνας και ο Ποσειδώνας αντίστοιχα τα πράγματα γίνανε μαύρα κι άραχνα για τον βάπορα.

Οι μοναδικές μέρες που έφευγε γεμάτο ήταν οι 2-3 τελευταίες και πρώτες μέρες του Ιούλη και του Αυγούστου αντίστοιχα κι αυτό γιατί τα άλλα τα βαπόρια ήταν φορτωμένα στο υπερφούλ. Ήταν τόση η απακσίωση από τον λαό που το έφτιαξε μέχρι και που ο απελπιστικά αργός και γνωστός για την έλλειψη ανέσεων του Άτλας ΙΙ έβγαζε άνετα το μεροκάματο.

Όταν ξαφνικά το 1994 έπαψε να έρχεται ξαφνικά στο νησί τότε άρχισαν να λένε όλοι &#171;πού είναι το Νάξος&#187; και &#171;κρίμα&#187; και τέτοια. Τότε όμως ήτανε αργά. Και το πιο τραγικό της υπόθεσης: το Νάξος επί Αρκάδια ταξίδευε με πολύ περισσότερο κόσμο σε σχέση με το Νάξος των τελευταίων ημερών του στην ΑΝΕΝ και επί Ελληνικής Ακτοπλοΐας ΑΕ. Ξεφτιλίκια.

----------


## Νάξος

Νικόλα βλέποντας κσανά και κσανά το φιλμάκι που ανέβασες αρρωσταίνω ακόμα περισσότερο. Η κόντρα γέφυρα, η μύτη της πλώρας κάτω από τον φανό... Ήταν ηδονή να ακούς τον λοστρόμο να ρίχνει ή να μαζεύει τις άγκυρες σε αυτό το βαπόρι. Ηδονή, να κάθεσαι μπρος στην πλώρα, στο έλασμα-κάθισμα που χωρούσε 2 νοματαίους. Και ψύχωση η κόντρα-γέφυρα. Αν και μικρό, το φιλμ αποτύπωσε πλήρως την απόλυτη ελευθερία που ένιωθες όταν βρισκόσουν στην πλώρα και την κόντρα γέφυρα του Νάξος. Απόλυτη ελευθερία. Γύρω γύρω μόνο θάλασσα και στη μέση εσύ.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Ο καπετανιος ηταν ενας *μουρλος* βλαστημος Κεφαλονιτης.


Φιλε Νικο αμα μιλας για Κεφαλονιτη τοτε αυτος δεν μπορει να ειναι κατι αλλο εκτος απο *κουρλος* και οχι μουρλος... :Wink:

----------


## Νάξος

Εύστοχος ο κάπτα-Νιόνιος αφού η κουρλαμάδα στην Κεφαλλονιά είναι σήμα κατατεθέν! Πάντως ο εν λόγω καπετάνιος ήταν όλα τα λεφτά φίλε μου. Αλησμόνητο εκείνο το ταξείδι...

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Για τον φίλο ''Νάξος''
[img=http://img91.imageshack.us/img91/3040/65274879nz8.th.jpg][img=http://img91.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif]

----------


## Νάξος

Φίλε Άρη σ' ευχαριστώ. Η φωτογραφία είναι φανταστική. Πρέπει να είναι από κάποιο δρομολόγιο του βάπορα επί Αρκάδια εποχής όπου έφευγε από Πειραιά στις 14:00 και κατέβαινε Πάρο-Νάξο μέσω Σύρου. Φαντάζομαι όταν αρχίσεις και πάρεις φόρα στο σάρωμα τί έχει να γίνει! Δυστυχώς από το αγαπημένο σου βαπόρι έχω μόνο μία φωτογραφία την οποία την ανέβασα ήδη... Να 'σαι καλά ρε φίλε.

Το βαπόρι φαίνεται να έχει πολύ φορτίο μέσα. Ίσως να ήταν τιγκαρισμένο στα φορτηγά...

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Για το "Νάξος" μπορεί να μιλά κανείς πάντα με κέφι.  Όσοι από εσάς, σύντροφοι του naftilia, θέλετε να λύσετε ένα ζήτημα ναυσιπλοϊας, διαβάστε την πιο κάτω απορία μου:
Το "Νάξος" έκανε σε καθημερινή βάση το δρομολόγιο για Πάρο, Νάξο.  Μεμονωμένες ημέρες, όμως, μέσα στη βδομάδα το δρομολόγιο αυτό εμπλουτιζόταν.  Έτσι, μπορεί να ήταν Σύρος, Πάρος, Νάξος ή, πιο συχνά, Πάρος, Νάξος, Ίος, Θήρα. 
Το καλοκαίρι του 1980, το πορτοκαλί καράβι εγκαινίασε ένα νέο δρομολόγιο, μία φορά την εβδομάδα, νομίζω την Κυριακή: Πάρο, Νάξο, Αμοργό (Κατάπολα). Αμοργό πρέπει να έφθανε γύρω στις έξι το απόγευμα και πρόσεξα το εξής: μόλις έφευγε από Νάξο, ο (τότε αμοργιανός) καπετάνιος του δεν κατηύθυνε το πλόιο προς βορά, ώστε να πιάσει την Αμοργό μέσω της ανατολικής πλευράς της Νάξου, πράγμα που κάνουν σήμερα όλα τα καράβια.  Αντίθετα, πήγαινε νότια, από τη δυτική πλευρά της Νάξου, προσπέρναγε την Ηρακλειά από τα αριστερά του, και αμέσως μετά "χάρασσε" μια μεγάλη ευθεία έως το λιμάνι των Καταπόλων.  Έτσι, όσοι περιμένανε το καράβι στην Αμοργό, ξέρανε ότι θα αρχίσουν να το βλέπουν πολύ, μα πολύ ώρα πριν μπει στο λιμάνι.  Θυμάμαι ακόμα ότι το πρώτο πράγμα που άρχιζε να  διακρίνεται στον ορίζοντα ήταν τα δύο χαρακτηριστικά φουγάρα του πλοίου, και αρκετά λεπτά μετά έβλεπες όλο το σκαρί.
Η απορία μου είναι γιατί σήμερα οι καπετάνιοι επιλέγουν την από βορά πορεία, η οποία, κατά τη γνώμη μου, δικαιολογείται μόνον όταν ο προορισμός είναι Δονούσα, Αιγιάλη. Έτσι, τα Blue Star κατευθύνονται νότια, μόνον όταν είναι να "πιάσουν" πρώτα τα ενδιάμεσα νησάκια της Ηρακλειάς, Σχοινούσσας και Κουφονησίων.  Ακόμα, όμως, και το γρήγορο Blue Star 2, φεύγοντας από Κατάπολα κατευθείαν για Πειραιά, πλέει από την ανατολική πλευρά της Νάξου.
Εγώ επαγγελματίας ναυτικός δεν είμαι, και συγχωρέστε μου το αυθόρμητο παρατσούκλι "Καπετάν Αντρέας".  Νομίζω όμως, βλέποντας τον χάρτη, ότι η διαδρομή από την δυτική πλευρά της Νάξου είναι, έστω και κατά λίγο, πιο σύντομη, είτε από Πειραιά, είτε από Νάξο, όπως την έκανε ο καπετάν Νομικός.
   Τι λένε οι ειδικοί; :Confused:

----------


## Νάξος

Καπετάν-Ανδρέα δεν είμαι καπετάνιος αλλά τους ίδους προβληματισμούς έχω με σένα τόσο ως προς την ρότα από Νάξο για Αμοργό όσο και ως προς την ρότα των βαποριών ίσαμε την Κύθνο (τα στενά Κέας-Κύθνου και Κύθνου-Σερίφου). Παληά, όλα τα βαπόρια για Παροναξία και Αμοργό ή Παροναξία, Ίο, Θήρα πιάνανε τα στενά της Κέας και της Κύθνου. Τώρα τα Μπλου σταρ δεν πηγαίνουν ποτέ από εκεί κι ας είναι πιο σύντομη η διαδρομή. Εκτιμώ ότι ο λόγος που δεν το κάνουν είναι ίσως ο φόβος της εταιρείας για ενδεχόμενο ατύχημα. Σου λέει, είναι &#171;στενά&#187; από 'κει πάνω, έχει κίνηση... Μετά το ναυάγιο του Γκόλντεν Βεργίνα γενικώς ακολούθησε ένα κλίμα υστερίας. Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν να στερηθεί ο ταξιδιώτης καραβολάτρης ένα από τα πιο συναρπαστικά κομμάτια της διαδρομής. Έτσι κι αλλιώς η μπλου σταρ δεν έχει ανταγωνιστή στη συγκεκριμένη γραμμή. Οπότε και 5 λεπτά περισσότερα να κάνουν τα βαπόρια δεν τους νοιάζει. Όσο για τα πετρέλαια που καίνε για 5 λεπτά παραπάνω... στην υγεία του κορόϊδου (επιβάτη). Πριν από δύο μήνες το βαρέλι πετρέλαιο κοστολογούνταν διεθνώς 150 $ περίπου. Τώρα έχει πέσει στα 100$. Είδες να φθήνηνε το ταξείδι με το βαπόρι; Εδώ η βενζίνα στα πρατήρια πωλείται ακόμα στην ίδια τιμή... 

Πάμε τώρα στο κομμάτι της ρότας από Νάξο για Αμοργό. Ταξίδεπσα κι εγώ μια φορά από Κατάπολα για Πειραιά με το μπλου σταρ 2 και το βαπόρι πήγε όντως από την ανατολική βορειοανατολική πλευρά της Νάξου. Η πείρα μου λέει τα εξής: όταν ένα βαπόρι από Νάξο έπιανε Αμοργό με ενδιάμεσους σταθμούς, τότε συνήθως έφευγε νότια αν ο πρώτος σταθμός ήτανε η Ηράκλεια και βόρεια αν ήταν η Δονούσα. Το αυτό γινότανε όταν τα πλοία φεύγανε από αμοργό για Νάξο. Την δεκαετία που ασχολούμην εντατικά με τα πράγματα ('80), τα βαπόρια που φεύγανε από Νάξο για Αμοργό συνήθως κατηφορίζανε είτε πιάνανε ενδιάμεσους σταθμούς είτε όχι. Από κάτω (νοτια, νοτιοδυτική Νάξος) η πορεία είναι μάλλον συντομότερη και 9 στις 10 με ούριο άνεμο (9/10 βορειάς το χειμώνα, όσο για καλοκαίρι ούτε λόγος για νοτιά με τα μελτεμάκια, πολύ σπάνια...). Ο άλλος δρόμος (βόρειοανατολική Νάξος) όμως έχει πολύ λιγότερη κίνηση. Εκεί θα το απέδιδα καπετάν-Αντρέα αλλά με πολύ μεγάλη επιφύλαξη. Δυστυχώς δεν έχουμε άλλα βαπόρια να πηγαίνουν Αμοργό για να βγάλουμε άκρη... 

Παλαιότερα, το Νάξος, το Δήλος, η Έλλη, ο (πο)Νηρέας που τιμούσανε την Αμοργό συχνά πιστεύω ότι κατά κανόνα έρχονταν από την κάτω μεριά της Νάξου. Εγώ προσωπικά το αποδίδω σε φόβους της εταιρείας. Αν πάνε από την κάτω μεριά τα βαπόρια της θα περάσουν είτε ανάμεσα από τα στενά των Κουφονησίων είτε ανάμεσα από Σχοινούσα και Κάτω Κουφονήσι.

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Σε ευχαριστώ Naxos. Ναι, κάτι τέτοιο πρέπει νά'ναι. Θεωρούν την ανατολική πλευρά της Νάξου πιο ασφαλή, τουλάχιστον από πλευράς κυκλοφορίας. Γιατί από πλευράς καιρού, όταν έχει μελτέμι οκταράκι, φαίνεται πιο καλό να ταξιδεύσεις από δυτικά, που ο όγκος της Νάξου σε προστατεύει από τα κύματα του βορά...
Όσον αφορά στην επιλογή των στενών Σέριφος - Κύθνος ή Κύθνος - Κέα, ένας από το πλήρωμα του Αίολος μου είχε πει ότι προτιμούν το πρώτο στενό όταν έχει δυνατό μελτέμι, προκειμένου έτσι να ταξιδεύσουν όσο πιο μακριά από το Κάβο Ντόρο, για να μην ταλαιπωρούν τους επιβάτες.... Μάλιστα, μια φορά,  στα πολύ δύσκολα, το Αίολος πρέπει να είχε κινηθεί βόρεια της ...Σίφνου και κάτω από τη Σέριφο.... Ποιος ξέρει...

----------


## Haddock

Μαστρο Νίκο, εντυπωσιακά αυτά που μας περιγράφεις για το ταξίδι από την Αστροπαλιά. Παρόμοια εμπειρία είχα ζήσει το χειμώνα του 1982 ανεβαίνοντας από Πάρο. Μάλιστα, ο Καπτά Νίκος Νομικός μας είχε πει μετά από το βουτίδι που έφαγε ο βάπορας, το σκαρί αντέχει και το εμπιστεύεται.

Καπετάν Ανδρέα, ο Αμοργιανός cpt είναι ο Καπτά Νίκος, που λέω παραπάνω και ήταν στην πλοιαρχία του Νάξος την εποχή που περιγράφεις. Νομίζω ότι καπετάνεψε το Νάξος για μια τριετία αν δεν απατώμαι.

Το σύνηθες disclaimer: δεν είμαι cpt, και αυτή είναι η άποψη μου. Η πορεία των σημερινών πλοίων σε σύγκριση με του Νάξος τότε, πιστεύω ότι έχει να κάνει με πολλούς λόγους. Καταρχήν, ο Καπτά Νίκος είχε κάτι στο μυαλό του που εμείς δεν μπορούμε να το γνωρίζουμε. Κατα δεύτερον, το traffic του στενού Πάρου-Νάξου είναι ένας παράγοντας. Επίσης, η ξέρα στο Κράτζι (μετά το ατύχημα του Εξ.Ποσειδών), οι Αμαρίδες στο κέντρο του Καναλιού, και φυσικά τα μπουγάζια νότια των Φώκλαντς είναι σημαντικοί λόγοι. Αν χαράξεις πορεία Νότια της Νάξου, καβατζάρεις την Ηρακλειά και πλεύσεις με πορεία Ανατολική προς Κατάπολα, θα έχεις τον Βορειά και τη Σοροκάδα κατάμπαντα. Αντίθετα, αν ψηλώσεις βόρεια της Νάξου, καβατζάρεις τον Σταυρό, και βάλεις ρότα για Κατάπολα, η πορεία θα είναι στα νέτα και το ταξίδεμα θα είναι ποιο άνετο για τους επιβάτες.

----------


## Νάξος

Νικόλα, την πορεία του Νάξος τότε την ακολουθούσαν και άλλα βαπόρια. Από το παρατηρητήριο στην Χώρα έβλεπα τα βαπόρια για Αμοργό να τραβούσαν συνήθως για κάτω (λ.χ. Δήλος). Όταν ένα βαπόρι κατέπλεε από Χώρα προς Βορρά έφευγε είτε για Δονούσα (και μετά Αμοργό) είτε για Ικαρία. Δεν έχω χρόνο να βγάλω μία πιο ακριβή χάραξη στον χάρτη, εκτιμώ όμως ότι η κάτω ρότα πρέπει να ήταν 4-5 μίλια  πιο σύντομη. Εντύπωση μου έκανε και ο Σκοπελίτης ο οποίος τιμούσε κι αυτός την κάτω διαδρομή συχνότερα. Για να είμαι ειλικρινής το Νάξος το είδα μία μόνο φορά να ακολουθεί την βόρεια διαδρομή και από τα άλλα πλοία θυμάμαι μόνο τον Μιαούλη (καλοκαίρι 85) χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρος για τον τελευταίο αν πήγαινε πάντα Δονούσα-Αμοργό-Σχοινούσα κλπ ή σε κάποιο άλλο νησί. 

Τώρα σε ό,τι αφορά τον καιρό έχω την εντύπωση ότι τα πράγματα είναι μάλλον πιο &#171;άγρια&#187; ανατολικά της Νάξου. Εκεί το χτυπάνε όλοι οι καιροί, σε αντίθεση με το στενό της Παροναξίας που το βλέπει μόνο ο Γαρμπής και ο Βορηάς. Μάλιστα αν έχει βορειο άνεμο σε πάει σφεντόνα προς τα κάτω. Θυμάμαι ταξείδι με το Ρομίλντα του 1994 να πηγαίνει πολύ γρήγορα για Σαντορίνη με 6αράκι. Στην συντριπτική τους πλειοψηφία τα βαπόρια που πήγαινανε Πάρο, Νάξο, Αμοργό και μικρές κυκλάδες έπιαναν πρώτα Ηράκλεια και στο τέλος Δονούσα στην επιστροφή τους για Νάξο.

----------


## Haddock

Ντίνο, δεν διαφωνώ σχετικά με τους καιρούς στο Κανάλι. Νομίζω όμως ότι όταν έχεις τον καιρό κατάμπαντα, αφού καβατζάρεις την Ηρακλειά, είναι χειρότερα από το να τον έχεις πρύμα ή και δευτερόπρυμα στην Ανατολική ακτή της Νάξου. Τελικώς τα μίλια είναι περίπου τα ίδια και ίσως λιγότερα στην πορεία Ανατολικά της Νάξου. Παραθέτω δυο χάρτες με τις πορείες από το πρόγραμμα Magellan Mapsend της Thales Navigation.

----------


## vinman

Καλοί μου φίλοι Νάξος,Paroskayak,Νίκο!
Ψάχνοντας πρίν απο λίγο για να ανεβάσω κάτι στο θέμα του Ελ Γκρέκο έπεσε το μάτι μου στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία που δείχνει μέρος του Πορτοκάλι μας θρύλου δίπλα στο Κνωσσός την ώρα που εκείνο ξεφόρτωνε!!
Η φωτογραφία βρίσκεται στην μπροσούρα των Μινωικών του 1981!!
Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη!!!



Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16861

----------


## sylver23

τι ειναι αυτη η λαμαρινοκατασκευη πανω απο το φορτηγο (το μιραφιορι το δατε ετσι...τρελα παντιλικια ,,ασχετο)

----------


## Haddock

Σίλβερ δες *εδώ*. Είναι η ράμπα για το πάνω πατάρι.

----------


## Νάξος

Μανώλη τί ξετρύπωσες βρε παιδί μου; Ο άλλος πσαρεύει φαγκριά, ο άλλος πιάνει λαγούς με δόκανα... Θα μας τρελλάνετε Σαββατιάτικα. Ευχαριστούμε. 

Νικόλα για τον καιρό κατάμπαντα δεν διαφωνώ μαζύ σου. Αν μπορείς υπολόγισε την απόσταση για ανάμεσα σε Σχοινούσα και Κουφονήσι και εν συνεχεία Κέρο-Αντίκερο. ΈΧω την εντύπωση ότι τα βαπόρια δεν ακολουθούσαν αυτήν την διαδρομή για Αμοργό (με επιφυλάκσεις). Αν δεν σου είναι μπελάς δοκίμασε επίσης την διαδρομή  ανάμεσα στα δύο Κουφονήσια. Στις δύο αυτές ρώτες περνάς κοντά στην Οχέντρα και στον Καλαντό της Νάξου.

----------


## Haddock

Αν είναι αυτή η πορεία που μας περιγράφει ο Καπετάν Ανδρέας, φαίνεται να είναι τα ίδια μίλια με την ρότα Ανατολικά της Νάξου. Νομίζω ότι λόγω παράλλαξης μεγάλου αριθμού ακρωτηρίων, ο πλους εκτίθεται σε περισσότερους κινδύνους και αποφεύγεται. Ντίνο, παραθέτω το χάρτη με την ρότα που μου περιέγραψες.



Edit: Ως αναφορά, η πορεία του Κάπτα Νίκου ήταν νότια της Νάξου και Δυτικά της Ηρακλειάς. Ο χάρτης ήταν και στην προηγούμενη σελίδα.

----------


## Νάξος

Μπράβο ρε Νικόλα. Αυτήν την ρότα ήθελα. Είναι γύρω στο 5 λεπτο συντομότερη. Αν αναλογιστείς όμως ότι με ένα κλασικό μελτεμάκι ΒΒΑ στα 6 μποφώρ έχεις τον καιρό από πίσω και όχι τόσο κατάμπαντα, σε συμφέρει να κατέβεις έτσι για Αμοργό και να ανέβεις από την άλλη. Φτάνει να ξέρεις τα στενά και να είσαι λίγο τολμηρός!

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> Αν είναι αυτή η πορεία που μας περιγράφει ο Καπετάν Ανδρέας, φαίνεται να είναι περίπου ίδια η πορεία σε σύγκριση με την ρότα Ανατολικά της Νάξου. Νομίζω ότι λόγω παράλλαξης μεγάλου αριθμού ακρωτηρίων, ο πλους εκτίθεται σε περισσότερους κινδύνους. Ντίνο, παραθέτω το χάρτη με την ρότα που μου περιέγραψες.



100%  βέβαιος είμαι μόνο για το ότι *δεν* πήγαινε από την πάνω πλευρά της Νάξου.
Από κει και πέρα, χωρίς να παίρνω και όρκο, Paros, νομίζω ότι η πορεία του καπετάν  Νίκου δεν ήταν αυτή που δείχνεις πάνω, αλλά η πιο πάνω που έδειξες, δηλ. με την Ηρακλειά στα αριστερά.  Ήμουν παιδάκι, αλλά νομίζω ότι εαν το "Νάξος" περνούσε τόσο κοντά στο Κουφονήσι και στην Κέρο θα το είχα προσέξει οπωσδήποτε.  Εαν, πάλι, περνούσε ανάμεσα Ηρακλειά-Σχοινούσα, θα φαινόντουσαν και τα δύο λιμανάκια, και σίγουρα πάλι θα το είχα προσέξει. Πάνω από 90% πρέπει να πήγαινε κάτω από την Ηρακλειά.   Θυμάμαι, κιόλας, ότι όπως πλησιάζαμε για Αμοργό, η Κάτω Μεριά του νησιού (δηλ. στο χάρτι το άνω νοτιοδυτικό τμήμα) φαινόταν πιο κοντά απ'ότι θα φαινόταν στην πορεία που έφτιαξες μέσω Κέρου.     
Anyway, ποιος ξέρει τι είχε στο μυαλό του ο καπετάν Νίκος...

Naxos, ο "Μιαούλης", που λες ότι έβλεπες ότι ερχόταν από την πάνω πλευρά της Νάξου, ερχόταν από Δονούσα, και έτσι εξηγείται η από ανατολάς πλεύση.

Paros, σε ευχαριστώ που μπήκες στον κόπο να φτιάξεις στον χάρτι αυτές τις πορείες...

Αν ποτέ πετύχω τον καπετάνιο στην Αμοργό (βέβαια, δεν ξέρω καν τι έχει απογίνει), θα προσπαθήσω να μάθω.... :Wink:

----------


## vinman

Πυροβολισμών συνέχεια....!!!!
Ακτή Τζελέπη δεκαετία 1970...Αριστερά σε πρώτο πλάνο η πλώρη του Αγαπητός Ι,και δεξιά το Λητώ,το πρώτο Ναιάς και στο κεφάλι η Ναξάρα!!!
(απο τον Εφοπλιστή)


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16888


...και μία ''κουνημένη'' φωτογραφία του Φώτη Μαρτίνου στις φλέβες πάνω απο το Ίκαρος το 1981...


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16889

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Αχ ρε vinman τι μας κάνεις πάλι........αναμνήσεις.....

----------


## vinman

Φίλε Νάξος,μία φωτογραφία απο το κατάστρωμα της Ναξάρας μας απο το 1985!!
Διακρίνεται καθαρά και ο ΑΒ'μηχανικός του,Θανάσης Παούρης!
Αφιερωμένη επίσης στους Paroskayak,Leo,Roi Baudoin και ¶ρη!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18177


(κομμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή)

----------


## Νάξος

Μάνο σ' ευχαριστούμε για την φωτογραφία που αποτυπώνει το μεγαλείο των κουβερτωμένων περατζάδων του βάπορα. Σε κάποια στιγμή θα ανεβάσω μία από την ίδια περατζάδα. Το 1985 πρέπει να ήταν το τελευταίο του βάπορα με την ΑΝΕ Νάξου... Ελπίζω στο ίδιο τεύχος του εφοπλιστή να υπάρχουν και αφηγήσεις από το πλήρωμα. Ελπίζω επίσης να μπορέσω να το βρώ στο αρχείο εκείνο το τεύχος.

----------


## Νικος Φιλιππουπολιτης

Πραγματι πολυ καλη φωτο μιας και τον μαστο-Θαναση το ειχα καθ'ολη την διαρκεια της υπηρεσιας μου στο ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ.Πολυκαλος μηχανικος με πολλες γνωσεις.Παρ'ολα τα προβληματα που παρουσιαστηκαν σε τοσο μικρο χρονικο διαστημα ( 2 μηνες )τ'αντιμετωπισε ψυχραιμα και παντα με την μεγαλη συμπαρασταση ενος εκπληκτικου πληρωματος μηχανης οπου δεσποζε η μορφη του Γ'μηχανικου "Λαλακης ο καλυφωνος".

----------


## vinman

Η Ναξάρα με την κοφτερή της πλώρη,και ο βαρκάρης που τη χαζέυει..!!
Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη σε όλους σας!!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19255

(κομμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή)

----------


## Appia_1978

Μιας και βρήκα σήμερα λίγο καιρό και άρχισα να τακτοποιώ το αρχείο μου, μπορώ επιτέλους να συμμετέχω πάλι ενεργά στο φόρουμ  :Smile:  
Για αρχή, μια μπροσούρα του Νάξος την οποία μου χάρισε πριν λίγο καιρό ένας πολύ καλός φίλος! 
Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στους καλούς φίλους Paroskayak, Vinman, Roi Baudoin, Ellinis και σε όλους τους υπόλοιπους φίλους της τρελοπαρέας  :Wink:  
Naxos_1.jpg 
Naxos_2.jpg 
Naxos_3.jpg 
Naxos_4.jpg

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Vinman, appia μας στείλατε πάλι....ειδικά η μπροσούρα.........απίστευτη....σας ευχαριστούμε και τους δύο........πάρα πολύ........ :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

> Μιας και βρήκα σήμερα λίγο καιρό και άρχισα να τακτοποιώ το αρχείο μου, μπορώ επιτέλους να συμμετέχω πάλι ενεργά στο φόρουμ 
> 
> Για αρχή, μια μπροσούρα του Νάξος την οποία μου χάρισε πριν λίγο καιρό ένας πολύ καλός φίλος! 
> Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στους καλούς φίλους Paroskayak, Vinman, Roi Baudoin, Ellinis και σε όλους τους υπόλοιπους φίλους της τρελοπαρέας  
> Naxos_1.jpg 
> Naxos_2.jpg 
> Naxos_3.jpg 
> 
> Naxos_4.jpg


Φίλε Appia αυτό δεν ήταν πυροβολισμός.....
*Κανονιοβολισμός ήταν!!!!!!!!!*
...και μάλιστα απο αυτούς που ρίχνουν σε Εθνικές Εορτές...!!!!
Χίλια ευχαριστώ νομίζω ότι δεν φτάνουν...!!!

----------


## Ellinis

Εξαιρετικό φίλε appia! Μήπως θα μπορούσες να μας βάλεις τη φωτο με τα καταστρώματα σε μεγαλύτερη ανάλυση; Για να θυμηθούμε τα κατατόπια...

----------


## dimitris

φιλε Appia_1978 απο τον Λυκαβητο την εριξες την κανονια???
μας εστειλες κανονικα!!!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε Appia 1978 , σ' ευχαριστούμε από καρδιάς για το δώρο που μας έκανες.
Με ένα απλό άνοιγμα του υπολογιστή μας γύρισες πολλά χρόνια πριν.
Μια ακόμα μαγική κίνηση που ακολούθησε τις μαγικές αποκαλύψεις του φίλου vinman. 
Mόνο μια παράκληση.
Aν μπορούσες κάποιες σελίδες να τις σκανάρεις ξεχωριστά και να τις ανεβάσεις.
Θα ήταν καλό, πιστεύω, να δούμε ξεχωριστά τα σχέδια, το πλοίο και την μοναδική του πλώρη.

----------


## Haddock

Τώρα εμεις τι να πούμε...  Τα πολλά λόγια είναι φτώχια....Appia, μας χτύπησες στο ψαχνό με το δίκανο.

Η υψηλότερη ανάλυση στις φώτο θα βοηθήσει σίγουρα τους βετεράνους του ΝΑΞΟΣ. Δεν θα σας γράψω πόσες φορές έχω κρεμαστεί από την κουπαστή στην πλώρη. Μήτε θα γίνω κουραστικός να λεω για τις ώρες που περνάγαμε στην πλωριά τραπεζαρία (Β' θέσης) που φαίνεται στη δεύτερη σελίδα της μπροσούρας. Τελικά, η άσβεστη μνήμη του πλοίου δεν χάνεται, όσα χρόνια και να περάσουν. Οι φωτογραφίες στην μπροσούρα είναι σαν τις εικόνες του μυαλού, σαν ανεξίτηλες ζωγραφιές παραμένουν ολοζώντανες. Τα χρώματα των σαλονιών, με το μινιμαλιστικό ντεκόρ, δεν ξεθωριάζουν στο χρόνο. Είναι σαν να βρίσκομαι εκεί, στην πρώτη θέση με το ανάγλυφο στον τοίχο. Ααααχ βρε Ναξάκι, χάθηκε ο κόσμος να μείνεις στο Αιγαίο να σε χαρούμε λίγο ακόμα. Η μπροσούρα υμνεί τον ηγέτη του Αιγαίου...

----------


## Νάξος

Πρώτα απ' όλα θα ευχαριστήσω το Νικόλα. Γιατί το μήνυμά του με βρήκε στον δρόμο και -αν και ξενύχτης λόγω δουλειάς- με έκανε να τρέξω σπίτι να δω τις κανονιές των φίλων μας. Όσο για το Μάνο και τον Αππία 1978, τί να πω ρε παιδιά... Τα λόγια περιττεύουν. Πολλά ευχαριστώ θα έφταναν; Ένα μεγάλο πάντως σίγουρα όχι. 

Η φωτογραφία που ανέβασε ο Μάνος, κακά τα πσέμματα, πονάει τα μυαλά μας. Γιατί έτσι είναι αυτά. Κάποια πράγματα γεννιούνται με άστρο πορτοκαλί. Γεννιούνται για να δοξαστούν και να πεθάνουν στο Αιγαίο. Όχι για να βολοδέρνουνε στις Κίνες. 

Η μπροσούρα που ανέβασε ο φίλος ο Αππία με διέλυσε... Όλα αυτά τα σαλόνια, οι τραπεζαρίες και οι καμπίνες ξυπνήσαν θύμησες συγκλονιστικές. Στιγμές μέσα στον βάπορα που ήτανε ωραίες, καμιά φορά πικρές μα σίγουρα αξέχαστες. Η μπροσούρα αποδεικνύει πόσο μπροστά ήταν το βαπόρι και σε εσωτερική διακόσμηση για την εποχή του. Και φυσικά ήταν κάτι που έλειπε από την θεματολογία του Νάξος διότι μέχρι τώρα δυστυχώς δεν είχαμε φωτογραφίες από εσωτερικούς του χώρους. Τότε θυμάμαι τα φλασάκια που έπαιρνε μία kodak instamatic κοστίζανε σχεδόν όσο όλο το φίλμ (εκείνοι οι κύβοι, θα τους θυμάστε κάποιοι) και στα χέρια ενός μικρού παιδιού φαντάζαν μάλλον επικίνδυνα και ακριβά χόμπυ.

Είναι οι στιγμές που γυρνάς λιώμα στο σπίτι, απογοητευμένος, τσακισμένος, ξενυχτισμένος και τα ξεχνάς όλα γιατί η πρώτη σου αγάπη είναι εκεί: πορτοκαλιά να σου κλείνει το ματάκι της αριστερής μάσκας σκίζοντας τα κύματα με τον απαστράπτοντα πορτοκαλί μανδύα της. Τελικά η πρώτη αγάπη δεν ξεχνιέται.

Να 'στε καλά ρε παιδιά. Η συγκίνηση είναι ατελείωτη.

----------


## Appia_1978

Παιδιά, 
υπερβάλλετε!  :Wink:  Μπροστά σε αυτά που προσφέρετε και μοιράζεστε καθημερινά αυτό δεν είναι τίποτα ... 
Ορίστε και οι σελίδες σε μεγαλύτερη ανάλυση: 
1 Kopie.jpg 
2 Kopie.jpg 
3 Kopie.jpg 
4 Kopie.jpg 
5 Kopie.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φιλε Αππια μην μου τον πεθανεις τον Ναξος... Δεν αντεχει αλλο τον βλεπω εγω...

----------


## Appia_1978

Και η τελευταία σελίδα: 
6 Kopie.jpg

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Μια γρήγορη επεξεργασία από τη μπροσούρα που ανέβασε ο φίλος Appia 1978 για τον φίλο που λατρεύει το Ναξάκι.

----------


## Haddock

Να 'σαι καλά Κανάρη. Αυτή η αεροφωτογραφία όπως και αυτή του προφίλ μου είναι για αφίσα. Η μεγαλοπρέπεια του πλοίου είναι αισθητή. Ο Σιμόπουλος είχε μεγάλα κέφια όταν σχεδίαζε τούτο το σκαρί.

Θυμάμαι πόσο εντύπωση είχε προκαλέσει η πολυτέλεια του πλοίου σε σύγκριση με το ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ και το ΕΛΛΗ. Ειδικά οι δανέζικες καρέκλες, τα ανάγλυφα στους τοίχους, και η ρετρό διακόσμηση είχαν αφήσει τις καλύτερες εντυπώσεις. Δεν θυμάμαι τις δίκλινες καμπίνες αλλά οι τετράκλινες ήταν αρκετά στενάχωρες. Κι όμως, ο σχεδιαστής το είχε φιλοσοφίσει αρκετά το θέμα της εργονομίας των χώρων. Όπως μερικά Ευρωπαϊκά βαπόρια της εποχής του, το ΝΑΞΟΣ είχε τρομερή εκμετάλλευση χώρων για το μέγεθος του. Δεν θα αναφερθώ σε λεπτομέρειες για τους χώρους ενδιαιτήσεως διότι ο Ντίνος ετοιμάζει αφιέρωμα για την κάθε γωνιά του πορτοκαλή θρύλου.

Τώρα, το ξενοδοχείο του πλοίου φαίνεται κιτσάτο και παλιομοδίτικο, αλλά για την εποχή του η Ναξιακή ήταν πρωτοπόρος αφού είχε δώσει βάση στη λεπτομέρεια. Το μόνο αρνητικό ίσως ήταν τα κάγκελα διαχωρισμού των θέσεων και οι παλαιού τύπου τουαλέτες. Κατα τ' άλλα, το πλοίο έσκιζε σε κάθε τομέα και δεν είναι τυχαίο που το συζητάμε όσο κανένα άλλο...

Για τους νεώτερους ναυπηγούς, αυτό το sun deck σε ποιο νεότευκτο πλοίο θα το βρούμε;;

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Από θέμα ποιότητας είναι χάλια αλλά το περιεχόμενο όχι.Αφιερωμένη........

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Captain_Nionios μόνο τον Νάξος πέθανε? Κι εμάς........να'στε καλά παλικάρια για τις όμορφες αναμνήσεις που μας ξυπνήσατε.....

----------


## Ellinis

φοβερές οι λεπτομέρειες από τις εσωτερικές φωτο! Θυμάται κανείς τι αναπαριστούσε αυτό το πάνελ στον τοίχο του καθιστικού της α' θέσης;

----------


## Haddock

Δεν είμαι σίγουρος κι ας με διορθώσει ο Ντίνος, νομίζω οτι το ανάγλυφο απεικόνιζε σκηνή από τη ζωή του λαού της Νάξου.

----------


## Νάξος

Φίλε Άρη η φωτογραφία σου είναι φανταστική όπως και το περιεχόμενο της. Αν το πλάνο ήταν πιο κοντινό ίσως να χάναμε την ομορφιά της προέλασης του βάπορα στο λιμάνι της Σύρου. Τα σημάδια του χρόνου την κάνουνε σίγουρα συλλεκτική. Ευτυχώς που τα σημάδια αυτά δεν βρίσκονται πάνω στη σιλουέττα του πλοίου! Φίλε μου σ' ευχαριστώ επίσης για τη μεγέθυνση της αεροφωτογραφίας του βάπορα που είναι στην μπροσούρα-κειμήλιο της ΑΝΕ Νάξου. Να ευχαριστήσω θερμά και τον φίλο Αππία που μπήκε στην διαδικασία να ξανασαρώσει τη μπροσούρα και να μας το παρουσιάσει πάλι με μεγαλύτερη ευκρίνεια και λεπτομέρεια. 

Νικόλα κάνε παιχνίδι. Το αφιέρωμα θα έρθει, πλούσιο σε υλικό, αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να μας στερήσεις την δική σου κατάθεση εμπειριών. Βλέπω και κσαναβλέπω το φυλλάδιο και μένω έκπληκτος γιατί τέτοιες ανέσεις δεν τις απολαμβάνουμε σήμερα με τα καράβια της γραμμής. Κύτταξε πόσο μεγάλα είναι τα αεροπορικά καθίσματα. Κύτταξε το ξύλο και το δέρμα σε σαλόνια και τραπεζαρίες. Αναμφίβολα σε σχέση με κατοπινές αισθητικές αντιλήψεις υπάρχει διαφορά, καταλαβαίνεις ότι το βαπόρι ακολουθεί την δική του διακοσμητική τεχνοτροπία. Ωστόσο, δεν σου δίνει την εντύπωση που θα σου έδινε ένας σήμερα κυκλοφορώντας με παντελόνι καμπάνα τύπου 70 και φαβορίτα δάσος. Ακόμα χαζεύω τις αλκάνταρες των καρεκλών της τραπεζαρίας της α' θέσης. Δείτε επίσης την τραπεζαρία της β' θέσης... Τα φινιστρίνια πίσω από τις πλάτες των συνδαιτημόνων. Υπάρχει πιο καραβολατρικό γεύμα από εκείνο που σου δίνει την ευκαιρία να ακούσεις τον αφρό των κυμάτων; Η επένυση ξύλου, οι αναπαυτικοί πάγκοι... Δείτε το ανάγλυφο του σαλονιού της α' θέσης (γαρίδα το μάτι σου Ελληνίς, κατευθείαν στο καλό!) καθώς και 'κείνο με τη Νάξο στην τραπεζαρία της α' θέσης. Όσο για την 2η θέση, θυμάμαι για χρόνια ότι ήτανε το πιο "λαοφιλές" μέρος του βαποριού γιατί συνδύαζε άνεση (αχ εκείνες οι βαθύ μπλε και κόκκινες καναπεδάρες) σε πολύ προσιτή τιμή (Νικόλα, υπενθύμισε μας πόσο στοίχιζε ένας ύπνος στο Νάξος...). Ειδικά αυτή η θέση είχε άμεσε προσβάσεις στις πλαϊνές περατζάδες... Γενικά το πλοίο είχε μειωμένη την ψαλίδα μεταξύ πρώτης και τρίτης θέσης. Το πιο φθηνό εισιτήριο σου παρείχε την δυνατότητα να έχεις ένα κάθισμα αεροπορικού τύπου, πρόσβαση σε τραπεζαρία, πρόσβαση σε καταστρώματα και πλώρη. Είναι αλήθεια ότι τα πρώτα χρόνια που το καράβι ήταν πιο προσεγμένο υπήρχαν τα &#171;ταξικά&#187; διαχωριστικά μεταξύ των θέσεων. Ωστόσο, η πρόσβαση στην πλώρη ήταν ανοιχτή για όλους. Δεκαετία 80 θυμάμαι ότι ολόκληρο το ανώτερο κατάστρωμα ήταν προσβάσιμο και από τους επιβάτες των φθηνών εισιτηριών. Οι σεζλόνγκ (αυτές με τα μωρά της μπροσούρας που πίνουνε το αναψυκτικό τους στο ανώτερο κατάστρωμα) φύγανε σχετικά νωρίς και δυστυχώς στο ίδιο κατάστρωμα ξηλώθηκε η κουβέρτα και δεν αντικαταστάθηκε ποτέ (έργα και ημέραι Ελληνικής Ακτοπλοΐας). Αναμφίβολα το διαφημιστικό φυλλάδιο που ανέβασε ο φίλος μας Αππία περιγράφει το θρύλο μας στο απόγειο της δόκσας του.

Μακάρι φίλοι μου, μακάρι, τα Μπλουσταρ μούφες και οι καινούριες γκουμούτσες να είχαν τις μισές ανέσεις του βάπορα για την ίδια τιμή του εισιτηρίου. Τί απολαμβάνουμε σήμερα με δαύτα; Τα (ανύπαρκτα) κουβερτωμένα καταστρώματα (φθηνοί στην ζάχαρη κι ακριβοί στο αλάτι που είναι μερικοί μερικοί...), τις ανύπαρκτες επιλογές για φαγητό που είναι και καλά δύο (ή μία λόγω  κόστους απλησίαστη και αναφέρομαι στην τραπεζαρία &#171;&#224; la carte&#187; της &#171;διακεκριμένης&#187; θέσης (έτσι λέμε το φαρμακείο σε γλώσσα κυριλέ) και ή άλλη είναι γκούντις (φχαριστώ να λείπει)). Α, καλά που το θυμήθηκα. Αν ταξιδεύεις &#171;κατάστρωμα&#187; δεν δικαιούσαι κάθισμα αεροπορικού τύπου, στην καλλίτερη μία καρέκλα, αυτή με τα μεταλλικά ποδαράκια και πλαστικό (από αυτές που πιάνεται ο ποπός στο μισάωρο). Όσο για πλαϊνές περατζάδες, προσβάσεις σε πλώρες και κοντραγέφυρες, αυτά είναι σενάρια επιστημονικής φαντασίας.

Κάποιοι άνθρωποι πιάνουν -με το συμπάθειο- σκα&#165;ά και τα μετατρέπουν σε χρυσάφι. Πιάνουν σκουπίδια, ρετάλια, παρτάλια κι από το πουθενά σου φτιάχνουν παπάδες. Κάποιοι άλλοι είναι το ακριβώς το αντίθετο.  Αυτοί που βρέθηκαν κατά καιρούς να κουμαντάρουν αυτό το βαπόρι (αναφέρομαι στην κεντρική διοίκηση, όχι στο πλήρωμα) ανήκαν ασφαλώς στην δεύτερη κατηγορία. Είναι αυτοί που εξαιτίας τους το καράβι φαλήρισε, ξαναφαλήρισε, πουλήθηκε και ξαναπουλήθηκε στα αζήτητα. Είναι αυτοί που μας αφήνουνε με μία πικρία που χάσαμε σαν επιβάτες της γραμμής αλλά και σαν καραβολάτρες, αν όχι το σημαντικότερο, σίγουρα το ομορφότερο πλοίο του Αιγαίου.

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Φίλε ¶ρη η φωτογραφία σου είναι φανταστική όπως και το περιεχόμενο της. Αν το πλάνο ήταν πιο κοντινό ίσως να χάναμε την ομορφιά της προέλασης του βάπορα στο λιμάνι της Σύρου. Τα σημάδια του χρόνου την κάνουνε σίγουρα συλλεκτική. Ευτυχώς που τα σημάδια αυτά δεν βρίσκονται πάνω στη σιλουέττα του πλοίου! Φίλε μου σ' ευχαριστώ επίσης για τη μεγέθυνση της αεροφωτογραφίας του βάπορα που είναι στην μπροσούρα-κειμήλιο της ΑΝΕ Νάξου. Να ευχαριστήσω θερμά και τον φίλο Αππία που μπήκε στην διαδικασία να ξανασαρώσει τη μπροσούρα και να μας το παρουσιάσει πάλι με μεγαλύτερη ευκρίνεια και λεπτομέρεια. 
> 
> Νικόλα κάνε παιχνίδι. Το αφιέρωμα θα έρθει, πλούσιο σε υλικό, αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να μας στερήσεις την δική σου κατάθεση εμπειριών. Βλέπω και κσαναβλέπω το φυλλάδιο και μένω έκπληκτος γιατί τέτοιες ανέσεις δεν τις απολαμβάνουμε σήμερα με τα καράβια της γραμμής. Κύτταξε πόσο μεγάλα είναι τα αεροπορικά καθίσματα. Κύτταξε το ξύλο και το δέρμα σε σαλόνια και τραπεζαρίες. Αναμφίβολα σε σχέση με κατοπινές αισθητικές αντιλήψεις υπάρχει διαφορά, καταλαβαίνεις ότι το βαπόρι ακολουθεί την δική του διακοσμητική τεχνοτροπία. Ωστόσο, δεν σου δίνει την εντύπωση που θα σου έδινε ένας σήμερα κυκλοφορώντας με παντελόνι καμπάνα τύπου 70 και φαβορίτα δάσος. Ακόμα χαζεύω τις αλκάνταρες των καρεκλών της τραπεζαρίας της α' θέσης. Δείτε επίσης την τραπεζαρία της β' θέσης... Τα φινιστρίνια πίσω από τις πλάτες των συνδαιτημόνων. Υπάρχει πιο καραβολατρικό γεύμα από εκείνο που σου δίνει την ευκαιρία να ακούσεις τον αφρό των κυμάτων; Η επένυση ξύλου, οι αναπαυτικοί πάγκοι... Δείτε το ανάγλυφο του σαλονιού της α' θέσης (γαρίδα το μάτι σου Ελληνίς, κατευθείαν στο καλό!) καθώς και 'κείνο με τη Νάξο στην τραπεζαρία της α' θέσης. Όσο για την 2η θέση, θυμάμαι για χρόνια ότι ήτανε το πιο "λαοφιλές" μέρος του βαποριού γιατί συνδύαζε άνεση (αχ εκείνες οι βαθύ μπλε και κόκκινες καναπεδάρες) σε πολύ προσιτή τιμή (Νικόλα, υπενθύμισε μας πόσο στοίχιζε ένας ύπνος στο Νάξος...). Ειδικά αυτή η θέση είχε άμεσε προσβάσεις στις πλαϊνές περατζάδες... Γενικά το πλοίο είχε μειωμένη την ψαλίδα μεταξύ πρώτης και τρίτης θέσης. Το πιο φθηνό εισιτήριο σου παρείχε την δυνατότητα να έχεις ένα κάθισμα αεροπορικού τύπου, πρόσβαση σε τραπεζαρία, πρόσβαση σε καταστρώματα και πλώρη. Είναι αλήθεια ότι τα πρώτα χρόνια που το καράβι ήταν πιο προσεγμένο υπήρχαν τα «ταξικά» διαχωριστικά μεταξύ των θέσεων. Ωστόσο, η πρόσβαση στην πλώρη ήταν ανοιχτή για όλους. Δεκαετία 80 θυμάμαι ότι ολόκληρο το ανώτερο κατάστρωμα ήταν προσβάσιμο και από τους επιβάτες των φθηνών εισιτηριών. Οι σεζλόνγκ (αυτές με τα μωρά της μπροσούρας που πίνουνε το αναψυκτικό τους στο ανώτερο κατάστρωμα) φύγανε σχετικά νωρίς και δυστυχώς στο ίδιο κατάστρωμα ξηλώθηκε η κουβέρτα και δεν αντικαταστάθηκε ποτέ (έργα και ημέραι Ελληνικής Ακτοπλοΐας). Αναμφίβολα το διαφημιστικό φυλλάδιο που ανέβασε ο φίλος μας Αππία περιγράφει το θρύλο μας στο απόγειο της δόκσας του.
> 
> Μακάρι φίλοι μου, μακάρι, τα Μπλουσταρ μούφες και οι καινούριες γκουμούτσες να είχαν τις μισές ανέσεις του βάπορα για την ίδια τιμή του εισιτηρίου. Τί απολαμβάνουμε σήμερα με δαύτα; Τα (ανύπαρκτα) κουβερτωμένα καταστρώματα (φθηνοί στην ζάχαρη κι ακριβοί στο αλάτι που είναι μερικοί μερικοί...), τις ανύπαρκτες επιλογές για φαγητό που είναι και καλά δύο (ή μία λόγω κόστους απλησίαστη και αναφέρομαι στην τραπεζαρία «&agrave; la carte» της «διακεκριμένης» θέσης (έτσι λέμε το φαρμακείο σε γλώσσα κυριλέ) και ή άλλη είναι γκούντις (φχαριστώ να λείπει)). Α, καλά που το θυμήθηκα. Αν ταξιδεύεις «κατάστρωμα» δεν δικαιούσαι κάθισμα αεροπορικού τύπου, στην καλλίτερη μία καρέκλα, αυτή με τα μεταλλικά ποδαράκια και πλαστικό (από αυτές που πιάνεται ο ποπός στο μισάωρο). Όσο για πλαϊνές περατζάδες, προσβάσεις σε πλώρες και κοντραγέφυρες, αυτά είναι σενάρια επιστημονικής φαντασίας.
> 
> Κάποιοι άνθρωποι πιάνουν -με το συμπάθειο- σκα&yen;ά και τα μετατρέπουν σε χρυσάφι. Πιάνουν σκουπίδια, ρετάλια, παρτάλια κι από το πουθενά σου φτιάχνουν παπάδες. Κάποιοι άλλοι είναι το ακριβώς το αντίθετο. Αυτοί που βρέθηκαν κατά καιρούς να κουμαντάρουν αυτό το βαπόρι (αναφέρομαι στην κεντρική διοίκηση, όχι στο πλήρωμα) ανήκαν ασφαλώς στην δεύτερη κατηγορία. Είναι αυτοί που εξαιτίας τους το καράβι φαλήρισε, ξαναφαλήρισε, πουλήθηκε και ξαναπουλήθηκε στα αζήτητα. Είναι αυτοί που μας αφήνουνε με μία πικρία που χάσαμε σαν επιβάτες της γραμμής αλλά και σαν καραβολάτρες, αν όχι το σημαντικότερο, σίγουρα το ομορφότερο πλοίο του Αιγαίου.


Πες τα χρυσόστομε!Οι ''αξίες'' όσο περνάνε τα χρόνια χάνονται.

----------


## Haddock

> Νικόλα κάνε παιχνίδι.


Να συμπληρώσω στο πλάνο που έχω κυκλώσει ήταν το εστιατόριο του self service με πολύ προσιτές τιμές και εξαιρετικό φαγητό που ουδεμία σχέση είχε με την πλαστικούρα που σερβίρεται σε γνωστές αλυσίδες επί των σημερινών πλοίων. Το φαγητό ήταν κλασικό της εποχής χωρίς πολλές σπεσιαλιτέ και με μικρή ποικιλία πιάτων. Η κουζίνα ήταν μικρή και τι να περιμένει κανείς από μια μικρή εταιρεία Λαϊκής Βάσης. Τα γνωστά ζυμαρικά και κρεατικά πλούτιζαν τον κατάλογο της συγκεκριμένης τραπεζαρίας. Ως πιτσιρικάς, η εμπειρία να βρίσκεσαι χωμένος κατάπλωρα και να απολαμβάνεις το γεύμα είχε μια μαγεία όπως λέει και ο Νάξος. 

Το ατού της τραπεζαρίας Β' και της Γ' θέσης ήταν η πλωριά θέση τους. Όταν είχε καιρό και ζωντάνευε το πορτοκαλή θεριό, άκουγες είτε τις άγκυρες στα όκια ή τις καδένες να χτυπάνε στα στρίτσα με το κάθε σκαμπανέβασμα. Το εντυπωσιακότερο, δε, ήταν όταν έβλεπες να χάνεται ο ορίζοντας μέσα στα κύματα με την κάθε βουτιά της πλώρης. Στην τραπεζαρία της Γ' θέσης είχαμε περάσει ενα επεισοδιακό ταξίδι με χειμωνιάτικο απαγορευτικό από Πάρο. Ακόμα θυμάμαι να έχουμε ζαρώσει φοβισμένοι πάνω στους καναπέδες κάτω από τα φινιστρίνια. Σαν να ακούω το τρίξιμο της πορτοκαλή λαμαρίνας και τον αχό της Μαϊστροτραμουντάνας.


Τραπεζαρία Γ' Θέσης - Self Service



Ο διάκοσμος ήταν παρόμοιος με την τραπεζαρία της Β' θέσης.

----------


## Νάξος

Νικόλα σε πάω α) διότι για την διευκόλυνση του κοινού να &#171;σερβιριστεί&#187; στην τραπεζαρία-self service του βάπορα έκανες την φωτογραφία της β' θέσης &#171;flip&#187; και β) διότι από αυτήν την τραπεζαρία (που ήταν η αγαπημένη μου, εκεί έτρωγε και το πλήρωμα) σ' εκείνο το ταξείδι, κρατάς φοβερές αναμνήσεις που μας διηγήθηκες. 

Το συγκεκριμένο κατάστρωμα είναι αρκετά χαμηλότερα από το κύριο και είναι λογικό να θυμάσαι τα κύματα να ζώνουνε το πλοίο όταν ταξίδευες με εκείνο το 9άρι. Για την ακρίβεια ήσουν στο σημείο που ένιωθες πιο έντονα τον κραδασμό από το κύμα γιατί το δάπεδο της τραπεζαρίας αυτής είναι ο λόγος που η πλώρα που κάνει αυτό το υπέροχο (αριστερό) γόνατο.

Για να ξαναθυμηθούμε την ωραία αφήγηση του κάπταιν-Χάντοκ Νικόλα σε αυτόν τον σύνδεσμο εδώ.

http://forum.nautilia.gr/showpost.ph...6&postcount=86

(Που να ψάχνει κανείς στις 30 σελίδες του θέματος για να την εντοπίσει; )

Κι εδώ η φωτογραφία, η εκπληκτική φωτογραφία του διαφημιστικού φυλλαδίου που ανέβασε ο πολύς φίλος Αππία. Στην σημαδεμένη περιοχή έχει αράξει ο parocayak για να τσιμπήσει με το πλήρωμα. Δεν φαίνεται, αλλά γνωρίζουμε όλοι ότι είναι ακόμα εκεί.

----------


## vinman

Μετά την κατάθεση ψυχής του φίλου Νάξος και την υπέροχη ιστορία του Paroskayak ας δούμε τα τεχνικά του χαρακτηριστικά καθώς και την φωτογραφία του μέσα απο μπροσούρα της Ελληνικής Ακτοπλοίας!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19581

----------


## dimitris

γιατι τις μεγαλες κανονιες τις ριχνετε βραδυ??? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
εχουμε και μικρα παιδια που κοιμουνται :Razz: 
Να ειστε καλα ολοι φοβεροι!!!

----------


## Νάξος

Α ρε Μάνο με τις κανονιές σου. Δεν ξεχνιέται εκείνο το φυλλάδιο φίλε μου. Κάποια στιγμή θα στο ζητήσω μέσω email...  Η φωτογραφία αυτή είναι σημαδιακή. Προφητική θα έλεγα. Πίσω από το Νάξος είναι αραγμένο το βαπόρι που έγραψε την ιστορία της ζωής του ως ομόσταυλο του πρώτου πορτοκαλή θρύλου των μεσογειακών υδάτων. Το πλοίο, που ως Πάρος, χάραξε κοινή πορεία με το Νάξος για τουλάχιστον μία ντουζίνα χρόνια... Μακάρι αυτός που τράβηξε πριν από 30+ χρόνια αυτήν την φωτογραφία να διαβάσει κάποτε τις σελίδες του φόρουμ και να μας την χαρίσει έστω και σε 72dpi... Πάλι δεν θα κοιμηθούμε απόπσε.


Νικόλα σχετικά με το ανάγλυφο του σαλονιού της πρώτης θέσης, ειλικρινά δεν έχω άποψη.

----------


## Haddock

Ο Παντελής Δεσποτίδης είχε δημοσιεύσει μια αναφορά-κατάθεση ψυχής στον Εφοπλιστή Οκτωβρίου του 2002 για τα πλοία που αγαπήσαμε. Παραθέτω το κομμάτι που έγραψε με πολύ μεράκι ο κος Δεσποτίδης για το πορτοκαλή ΝΑΞΟΣ.




> *ΝΑΞΟΣ*
> 
> Στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του '70, στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά κάνει την εμφάνισή του ένα νέο πλοίο που προβάλλει το νησί που το γέννησε και όλοι το συζητούν με ενθουσιασμό. Bαμμένο πορτοκαλί ξεχωρίζει ανάμεσα από τα άλλα πλοία της γραμμής της Παροναξίας που δείχνουν αμήχανα, καθώς αποκτούν έναν σημαντικό ανταγωνιστή. H επιλογή του χρώματός του δεν ήταν τυχαία: Στο ανοικτό πέλαγος, ακόμα και από μεγάλη απόσταση, δεν άφηνε περιθώρια αμφιβολίας για την ταυτότητά του. «... Σαν το NAΞOΣ το καράβι, ένα γίνεται στα χίλια...» τραγουδούσαν οι Kυκλαδίτες και αν εννοούσαν εμφανισιακά, σίγουρα είχαν δίκιο. Oλόκληρη η κατασκευή και τα στοιχεία της ήταν σχεδιασμένα με έμπνευση, καλαισθησία και πρωτοτυπία, ακόμα και το σχήμα των γραμμάτων του ονόματός του. H όψη του από οποιαδήποτε οπτική γωνία ήταν αριστουργηματική. Πλάγιες καμπύλες γραμμές συνέκλιναν την εικόνα του πλοίου προς το κέντρο, οριοθετώντας τον οργανωμένο αισθητικά χώρο, του οποίου τα συστατικά στοιχεία είχαν σχήμα διαμορφωμένο από ευλύγιστες γραμμές ικανές να αρθρώσουν συνθέσεις με σχηματική αρμονική ακολουθία.
> 
> H δραματική ανάπτυξη όγκου στο ισχύο του, στο τμήμα δηλαδή κάτω από τα φουγάρα, σε συνδυασμό και με το ύψος τους, αποτελούσε ένα παράτολμο επιχείρημα που θα μπορούσε να είχε αρνητικές συνέπειες στην αισθητική του συνόλου. O ευρηματικός όμως σχεδιασμός με την κλιμακωτή επανάληψη των καμπυλών από την πρύμη προς την πλώρη έδιναν την αίσθηση υπερήφανης κίνησης, ενώ παράλληλα όρθωναν με ρευστότητα τα φουγάρα στο υψηλότερο κατάστρωμα, που έδειχναν τα αναδύονται μέσα από τις υπερκατασκευές, δομώντας με υπέροχο μορφοπλαστικό τρόπο το τμήμα αυτό. Tο ύψος τους, αλλά και το σημείο τοποθέτησής τους, μείωναν σημαντικά την ενόχληση των επιβατών από τον καπνό στα ανοικτά καταστρώματα της πρύμης.
> 
> Tο βλέμμα μας ακολουθώντας την ανοδικότητα των καμπυλών οδηγούνταν ψηλά μέχρι τα ραβδωτά μπλε τμήματα που μείωναν οπτικά τον όγκο της εξωτερικής πλευράς των φουγάρων, ενώ μέσα τους συναντούσαμε την ανάγλυφη παράσταση του ομώνυμου νησιού, χρωματισμένη μορφολογικά. Δυστυχώς, αργότερα, ο περιφερειακός μαύρος χρωματισμός των φουγάρων στο υψηλότερο σημείο τους κατέβηκε χαμηλότερα, αφαιρώντας την αίσθηση ανωτερότητας που τα χαρακτήριζε.

----------


## GiorgosVitz

Γειά σας και από μένα και καλώς σας βρήκα!!! Σαν λάτρης του Ναξος, έχω κατασυγκινηθεί απο το φωτογραφικό, και όχι μόνο, αρχείο που παρουσιάζεται σ' αυτό το θέμα. Μπορεί να μην το θυμάμαι, γιατι οταν πουλήθηκε ημουν μόλις 4 ετών, αλλά μέσα από τις διηγήσεις του πατέρα μου, καθώς και άλλων φίλων είναι σα να το ξέρω. Έχω την ανάγκη να σας ευχαριστήσω όλους, γιατί χάρη στις διηγήσεις σας, το γνώρισα ακόμα καλύτερα και το αγάπησα ακόμα περισσότερο. Επίσης, θέλω να σας ευχαριστήσω, γιατί μέσα από τις φωτογραφίες σας κατάφερα να φτιάξω ένα πολύ καλό αρχείο, κάτι που προσπαθουσα να κάνω εδω και πολύ καιρό, χωρις μεγάλη επιτυχία. Έλπίζω να μη σας κούρασα με τη φλύαρία μου. Κλείνοντας αυτό το μήνυμα, θα ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω κάτι, μήπως και κάποιος το γνωρίζει. Έχω ένα πρόγραμμα στον Η/Υ το οποίο φτιάχνει μοντέλα πλοίων. Γι' αυτό θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω όποιον ξέρει αν μπορώ να βρώ τα σχέδια του Νάξος κάπου και αν γίνεται, που μπορώ να τα βρω;

----------


## Νάξος

Πόσο χαίρεται η ομήγυρις των απανταχού φίλων του πορτοκαλή θρύλου να καλοσωρίζει νέους φίλους. Καλώς ήρθες φίλε Γιώργο, κάποια στιγμή μπορεί να ενώσουμε τις δυνάμεις μας στην κατασκευή ομοιώματος του βαποριού, ηλεκτρονικού ή υλικού, δεν έχει καμιά σημασία, αν και μεταξύ μας θα προτιμούσα και τα δύο! Για ό,τι σε απασχολεί σχετικά με αυτό το βαπόρι-μύθο να ξέρεις ό,τι μπορείς να μου ζητήσεις ο,τιδήποτε σε ενδιαφέρει οποτεδήποτε. Η χαρά εξάλλου στο φόρουμ πηγάζει από την κοινοκτημοσύνη, τον κοινοτισμό και την διάθεση για μοίρασμα υλικού, απόψεων, εμπειριών και συναισθημάτων για τα αγαπημένα μας πλοία.

Τώρα πηγαίνω στον «παληό» γιατί ωραίος ο νέος, αλλά και ο παληός είναι αλλιώς. Το κείμενο που ανέβασες Ζιοβάννι-Χάντοκ είναι πολύ καλό, από αυτά που προσωπικώς με βάζουν στη μπρίζα πολύ άσχημα. Γι' αυτό και σε ευχαριστώ.

Έχω την βάσιμη υποπσία ότι ο Παντελής Δεσποτίδης είναι ζωγράφος, γλύπτης ή αρχιτέκτονας αλλά όχι ναυπηγός. Αυτό φυσικά δεν θα μείωνε επουδενί την εγκυρότητα των όσων λέει και φυσικά το δικαίωμα του να καταθέσει την δική του οπτική γωνία για το αγαπημένο μας βαπόρι. Αναφέρει λοιπόν κάπου ο Παντελής Δεσποτίδης, 

« Πλάγιες καμπύλες γραμμές συνέκλιναν την εικόνα του πλοίου προς το κέντρο, οριοθετώντας τον οργανωμένο αισθητικά χώρο, του οποίου τα συστατικά στοιχεία είχαν σχήμα διαμορφωμένο από ευλύγιστες γραμμές ικανές να αρθρώσουν συνθέσεις με σχηματική αρμονική ακολουθία.»

Λίγο δυσνόητη ομολογουμένως αυτή πρόταση. Ωστόσο δεν απέχει από την πραγματικότητα. Οι καμπύλες του Νάξος ήταν φευγάτες. Εξαιρετικά ευλύγιστες και εξαιρετικά επιθετικές. Πράγμα πολύ σπάνιο, γιατί επιθετικά βαπόρια όπως το Δήλος ή το Επτάνησος δίνουν την εντύπωση -οπτικά πάντοτε- ενός πλοίου πιο «δυσκίνητου» (δεν αναφέρομαι ούτε σε γκάζια ούτε σε δυνατότητα ελιγμών).

«H επιλογή του χρώματός του δεν ήταν τυχαία: Στο ανοικτό πέλαγος, ακόμα και από μεγάλη απόσταση, δεν άφηνε περιθώρια αμφιβολίας για την ταυτότητά του.»

Περισσότερα στο αφιέρωμα που ετοιμάζω σχετικά με το χρώμα. Αν είχαν οι σχεδιαστές στο μυαλό τους αυτό που έχω στο δικό μου το τσερβέλο τότε η επιλογή του συγκεκριμένου χρώματος δεν ήταν εκκεντρικότητα, αλλά μονόδρομος.

«Oλόκληρη η κατασκευή και τα στοιχεία της ήταν σχεδιασμένα με έμπνευση, καλαισθησία και πρωτοτυπία, ακόμα και το σχήμα των γραμμάτων του ονόματός του.»

Η γραμματοσειρά του ονόματος του Νάξος ήταν όντως πρωτότυπη. Μόνο το Λήμνος, κατ' εμέ είχε εξίσου πρωτότυπη γραμματοσειρά.  Ύστερα από την συνδρομή του σπουδαίου επιστήμονα, γραφίστα και πάνω απ' όλα αδερφικού φίλου Μ. Παπαθεοδώρου, εντοπίστηκε η γραμματοσειρά του Νάξος. Στο αφιέρωμα θα σας παρουσιάσω και την ελληνική της εκδοχή, όπως με περισσό μεράκι και μαστοριά ανηπαρήγαγε από τη μητρική (λατινική γραμματοσειρά) σε συνδυασμό και με φωτογραφίες του βάπορα o Μ.Παπαθεοδώρου· την εκδοχή εκείνη που χρησιμοποιήθηκε κάτω από την κουπαστή του ρεμέτζου της πρύμνης για να γραφτεί σε δύο λέκσεις ο απόλυτος μύθος ναυπηγικής αρχιτεκτονικής: ΝΑΞΟΣ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΕΥΣ. Περισσότερα στο αφιέρωμα.

«H δραματική ανάπτυξη όγκου στο ισχύο του, στο τμήμα δηλαδή κάτω από τα φουγάρα, σε συνδυασμό και με το ύψος τους, αποτελούσε ένα παράτολμο επιχείρημα που θα μπορούσε να είχε αρνητικές συνέπειες στην αισθητική του συνόλου.»

Συμφωνώ, αν και περισσότερο από όλα θα με προβλημάτιζε η ευστάθεια του πλοίου λόγω ακριβώς αυτής της παράτολμης ανάπτυξης αυτών των όγκων στην συγκεκριμένη περιοχή του βάπορα. Πιστεύω ότι εκεί που «η ανάπτυξη όγκων» φτάνει στην αποκορύφωσή της είναι το περίφημο γόνατο του Νάξος στο ύψος του ζωναριού του καθρέφτη. Την περιοχή αυτήν την κρίνω ως την πιο κρίσιμη για τη μορφή και την φυσιογνωμία του σκάφους.

«O ευρηματικός όμως σχεδιασμός με την κλιμακωτή επανάληψη των καμπυλών από την πρύμη προς την πλώρη έδιναν την αίσθηση υπερήφανης κίνησης, ενώ παράλληλα όρθωναν με ρευστότητα τα φουγάρα στο υψηλότερο κατάστρωμα, που έδειχναν τα αναδύονται μέσα από τις υπερκατασκευές, δομώντας με υπέροχο μορφοπλαστικό τρόπο το τμήμα αυτό.»

Όπως οι καμπύλες του πλοίου είχαν διττό χαρακτήρα, και επιθετικές αλλά και ευλύγιστες-«χαρούμενες» ταυτόχρονα, έτσι και τα φουγάρα συνδυάζουν αυτήν την ρευστότητα με μία στιβαρότητα, έννοιες μεταξύ τους αντίθετες. Κι εδώ είναι το παράδοξο διότι τα φουγάρα είναι μεν επιβλητικά, αλλά όχι βλοσυρά και κακομούτσουνα. Είναι στιβαρά αλλά όχι βαρύγδουπα. Και το μυστικό: είναι πρισματικά αν και σου δίνουν την ψευδαίσθηση ότι είναι καμπύλα, «ορίζονται» δηλαδή από ευθύγραμμα τμήματα, και ακμές. 

Η ψευδαίσθηση στο Νάξος ήταν ο βασικός μηχανισμός του να συγκεραστούν αντίθετες έννοιες όπως η επιθετικότητα με την φιλικότητα, η επιβλητικότητα με την οικειότητα. Περισσότερα στο αφιέρωμα. 

«Δυστυχώς, αργότερα, ο περιφερειακός μαύρος χρωματισμός των φουγάρων στο υψηλότερο σημείο τους κατέβηκε χαμηλότερα, αφαιρώντας την αίσθηση ανωτερότητας που τα χαρακτήριζε.»

Ο Δεσποτίδης αναφέρεται σε μία ανεπαίσθητη αλλαγή χρωματισμού την οποία παραθέτω στο παρακάτω συνημμένο. Πού και να έβλεπε τα φουγάρα όπως τα κατάντησε η Αρκάντια... Θα είχε πάθει ανωμαλία ο άνθρωπος.

Για την τιμή των όπλων, η πρώτη φωτογραφία έχει δημοσιευτεί εδώ στο φόρουμ και έχει σε υδατογράφημα τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα του δημιουργού της, η δε δεύτερη προέρχεται από φυλλάδιο της ΑΝΕ Νάξου που σάρωσαν από κοινού οι καλοί συνοδοιπόροι Αππία και ¶ρης. 

Α ρε Νικόλα, πάλι δεν κοιμηθήκαμε απόπσε. Να 'σαι καλά ρε φίλε. Σε πάω.

----------


## apollo_express

Σας ευχαριστούμε όλους. Οι πληροφορίες για το ΝΑΞΟΣ είναι πολύτιμες για εμάς ειδικά που δεν το ζήσαμε.

Αν το σχεδίασει κάποιος στον υπολογιστή θα ήταν ωραίο να το έχουμε και για το virtual sailor!!!

----------


## esperos

> Γειά σας και από μένα και καλώς σας βρήκα!!! Σαν λάτρης του Ναξος, έχω κατασυγκινηθεί απο το φωτογραφικό, και όχι μόνο, αρχείο που παρουσιάζεται σ' αυτό το θέμα. Μπορεί να μην το θυμάμαι, γιατι οταν πουλήθηκε ημουν μόλις 4 ετών, αλλά μέσα από τις διηγήσεις του πατέρα μου, καθώς και άλλων φίλων είναι σα να το ξέρω. Έχω την ανάγκη να σας ευχαριστήσω όλους, γιατί χάρη στις διηγήσεις σας, το γνώρισα ακόμα καλύτερα και το αγάπησα ακόμα περισσότερο. Επίσης, θέλω να σας ευχαριστήσω, γιατί μέσα από τις φωτογραφίες σας κατάφερα να φτιάξω ένα πολύ καλό αρχείο, κάτι που προσπαθουσα να κάνω εδω και πολύ καιρό, χωρις μεγάλη επιτυχία. Έλπίζω να μη σας κούρασα με τη φλύαρία μου. Κλείνοντας αυτό το μήνυμα, θα ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω κάτι, μήπως και κάποιος το γνωρίζει. Έχω ένα πρόγραμμα στον Η/Υ το οποίο φτιάχνει μοντέλα πλοίων. Γι' αυτό θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω όποιον ξέρει αν μπορώ να βρώ τα σχέδια του Νάξος κάπου και αν γίνεται, που μπορώ να τα βρω;


Αγαπητέ  Γιώργο
Ο  ναυπηγός  κος  Γιάννης  Κουιμάνης  έχει  το  γραφείο  του  στην  Ακτή  Μιαούλη  35,  αν  θυμάμαι  καλά, κάνε  μια  επίσκεψη  αν  μπορείς  κάτι  μπορεί  να  βγεί.

----------


## stam.p

Γεια χαρά σε όλους τους λάτρες του βάπορα (μ' αρέσει ο χαρακτηρισμός, ποιος τον λάνσαρε?) Πρώτη φορά στέλνω μήνυμα και έχω ήδη πάθει ταράκουλο με τις φωτογραφίες που έχετε ανεβάσει. Έψαχνα καιρό τρόπο να βρω φωτογραφίες του Νάξος. Έχω ζήσει πάρα πολλές στιγμές στο Νάξος, έχω ταξιδέψει "ν" φορές. Και κοπέλι στα δοξασμένα χρόνια του και με τρελοπαρέες τα φοιτητικά μου χρόνια και μόνος με τα μπυρόνια μου. Τώρα πια πάω στη Ναξά μου με τα φλούφλικα μπλε καραβάκια του γλυκού νερού που μπαίνω μέσα και δεν βλέπω την ώρα να δω την Πορτάρα. Και βγαίνω να ψάξω στο αιγαίο μπας και φύτρωσε καμιά...τουλίπα..!

----------


## Νάξος

Καλώς ήρθες φίλε Στάμο στην παρέα μας! Άλλο ένα μέλος του φόρουμ φίλος του πορτοκαλή μύθου και νοσταλγός σπουδαίων βαποριών. Μείνε συντονισμένος στο θέμα γιατί μέχρι τώρα έχεις δει λίγα! Με μεγάλη χαρά περιμένουμε να μοιραστείς μαζύ μας τις δικές σου εμπειρίες και αναμνήσεις. Εξάλλου, όπως πολύ σωστά τα χαρακτηρίζεις, με καραβάκια φλούφλικα μην περιμένεις και πολλές συγκινήσεις γιατί όσο και να ψάξεις δεν θα τις βρεις. Καράβια όπως το Νάξος, αλλά και άλλα που μας άφησαν εδώ και δεκαετία (ες) συνεχίζουν να μας αρρωσταίνουνε όπως και τότε, μέσα κι έξω από το φόρουμ.Να φανταστείς χτές το είδα στον ύπνο μου (δεν πάμε καλά), αλλά δυστυχώς ντυμένο στα λευκά να περνάει έξω από τον Άλιμο, αλίμονο (μετά τις πρόσφατες οβίδες του Μάνου, του Άρη και του Αππία τί περιμένεις; ).

Μείνε συντονισμένος φίλε στην παρέα. Περιμένουμε το στίγμα σου στο ραντάρ.

----------


## TASIOAN

απ τη μονή εισαι? και γω απο κει ειμαι.

----------


## TASIOAN

να και μια φωτογραφια απο μενα.
i foto einai scanarismeni apo palio teyxos tou efoplisti

----------


## Appia_1978

Καταπληκτική φωτογραφία φίλε μου. Μας τίναξες κυριολεκτικά  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## TASIOAN

na ki alli mia fotografia




apo to eksofyllo tou diskou ton konitopoulaion, "taksidia st' akrogialia mas"

----------


## Leo

Σύμφωνα με τους *κανόνες* του nautilia.gr, στις φωτογραφίες ή άλλες εγγραφές που δημοσιεύουμε (απο περιοδικά/εφημερίδες κλπ), αν δεν είναι δικές μας και τις έχουμε βρεί κάπου, οφείλουμε να αναγράφουμε την *Πηγή*/Source της φωτογραφίας/πληροφορίας ώστε να μη παραβιάζονται τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα των δημιουργών. Παρακαλώ να το τηρούμε αυτό.

----------


## Νάξος

Φίλε Τάσο καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα του φόρουμ. Καλώς ήρθες επίσης στην παρέα  των φίλων του πορτοκαλή βάπορα μιας και βλέπω ότι τα πρώτα σου μηνύματα στο φόρουμ αφορούν το αρχοντόπλοιο της Αξάς με τα περήφανα φουγάρα. 

Να σε ευχαριστήσουμε για τις φωτογραφίες που ανέβασες αν και εδώ οφείλω να εξομολογηθώ ότι η πρώτη (αυτή που σάρωσες από τον Εφοπλιστή) δε μου προκάλεσε σοκ. Προσωπικά είναι η καλλίτερη φωτογραφία του Νάξος που έχω δει και χάρη στον αγαπητό μου φίλο Ζιοβάννι την απολαμβάνω εδώ και μήνες (το σοκ το υπέστην τότε, όταν την πρωτοείδα). Για ευνόητους λόγους όμως δε μπορούσα να την ανεβάσω (εκτιμώντας ότι κάποια στιγμή θα την ανέβαζε εκείνος), αλλά τελικά τον πρόλαβες εσύ! Αυτό δεν αποκλείει βέβαια τίποτε στο μέλλον γιατί ακόμα και 2 «ίδιες» φωτογραφίες  μπορεί να διαφέρουν λ.χ. στην αντίθεση ή την φωτεινότητα των χρωμάτων. Και όντως αυτή του Νικόλα διαφέρει λίγο στον χρωματισμό. Αυτή η φωτογραφία πάντως είναι όλα τα λεφτά και είμαι σίγουρος ότι με την κανονιά αυτή πολλοί φίλοι θα περάσουν ώρες πάνω στην οθόνη.

Η δεύτερη φωτογραφία είναι φανταστική! Προφανώς είναι στον δίσκο των Κονιτοπουλαίων που έχει και το σχετικό τραγούδι με το αγαπημένο μας βαπόρι. Η φωτογραφία έχει περεταίρω αξία δεδομένου ότι προέρχεται από αεροφωτογράφηση (δεν φωτογραφίζουν κάθε μέρα βαπόρια από ελικόπτερα) και μάλιστα στα πρώτα βήματα του βαποριού. Είναι η μόνη φωτογραφία που φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα ότι το υπαίθριο μπαρ του πρυμναίου καταστρώματος  της α' θέσης ήταν κατοπινή προσθήκη, ενώ αρκετά καθαρά φαίνονται το ρεμέτζο της πρύμνης και ο θρυλικός ¶η-Νικόλας. Το βαπόρι είναι σε ένα στιγμιότυπο που αλέθει τα νερά και η πλώρα σηκώνει πολύ νερό εξαιτίας της επιθετικής κοψιάς της. Τα γόνατα της πλώρης είναι απλώς μαγικά.

Σε ευχαριστούμε και όντες συγχωριανοί πιστεύω ότι θα τα πούμε σύντομα και από κοντά φίλε μου.

----------


## Haddock

Σε όσους το έχουν στην καρδιά τους και σε όσους γιορτάζουν. Μακάρι να μπορούσαμε να γιορτάσουμε πάνω στο πορτοκαλή βαπόρι, στο εκκλησάκι του ¶η Νικόλα που ακόμη θυμόμαστε σαν να ήταν χθες. Το μικρό βίντεο ανακυκλώνει δυο πολύτιμα δευτερόλεπτα που κατέγραψε ο φακός. Δυο μαγικά δευτερόλεπτα που προκαλούν ρίγη ανατριχίλας ακόμα και σήμερα.

Στα χνάρια του τελευταίου μύθου των Κυκλάδων...



Photo Credit

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε paroskayak, σ' ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ.
Το  συναίσθημα είναι μοναδικό. 

Οι μύθοι χάνονται, όταν οι άνθρωποι παύουν να πιστεύουν πια σε αυτούς.
Και παύουν να πιστεύουν όταν νιώθουν ότι δεν τους χρειάζονται οι μύθοι.
Και στην εποχή μας οι πιο πολλοί πιστεύουν ότι δεν έχουν ανάγκη τους μύθους.

----------


## morpanos

Μεχρι πριν λιγο καιρο νομιζα οτι ημουν τρελος.Ειχα την εντυπωση οτι ημουν ο μονος που λατρευε τοσο πολυ ενα πλοιο.Ευτυχως αποδειχτηκε οτι εκανα λαθος.Εγω και ο θρυλικος φιλος μου ημασταν ενα.Καθε πρωι πριν παω σχολειο κατεβαινα στο λιμανι να το καμαρωσω.Στη Ναξο τα ιδια .Στα αυτια μου ακομα αντηχει ο ηχος της μπουρους του.Καθε φορα που κατεβαινω Πειραια νομιζω οτι θα το δω μπροστα μου πορτοκαλι και περηφανο να φορτωνει για τα νησια.Αλλα ματαια.Η μονη μου ελπιδα πλεον ειναι να εξακολουθει να υπαρχει εστω στη μακρινη Κινα αφου δεν γινονται θαυματα στην εποχη μας ωστε να το ξαναδουμε και παλι στην πατριδα.Χαιρετω ολους τους φιλους που αγαπουν το θρυλικο ΝΑΞΟΣ και σας ευχαριστω για τις υπερπολυτιμες φωτογραφιες.

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Μακάρι να το βλέπαμε ξανά στα νερά μας......αλλά προσωπικά δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει πλέον.......

----------


## Νάξος

Από πού ν' αρχίσω; Από τα νεούδια λοιπόν (όπα ρε παληέ!). 
Καλώς ήρθες στο φόρουμ πρωτόμπαρκε φίλε morpanos. Έχεις να δεις πάρα πολλά ακόμα σχετικά με τον λατρεμένο μας βάπορα. Ο μάγος Χάντοκ Ζιοβάννι και άλλοι φίλοι (λ.χ. ο πολύς Roi Baudoin) θα μας τρελλάνουν. Το καπέλο τους είναι μακρύ και δεν τελειώνει ποτέ από λαγούς (αυτό το μαύρο του ταχυδακτυλουργού).  Από την πλευρά μου θα κάνω ό,τι μπορώ φυσικά και να είσαι σίγουρος πως ό,τι υλικό έχω και θα το μοιραστούμε όλοι. Ισχύει για σένα ό,τι και για τους άλλους που ενδιαφέρονται για την πορτοκαλή αρρώστια. Προσωπικό μήνυμα για να σου στείλω σε καλλίτερη ανάλυση ό,τι επιθυμείς απ' ό,τι έχω δημοσιεύσει έως τώρα.

Πάμε τώρα στους παληούς. Νικόλα, συνηθίζεται οι εορτάζοντες να λαμβάνουν δώρα από συγγενείς και φίλους. Εσύ για μία φορά πρωτοτύπησες. Έγραπσες, κέντησες κι εσύ και ο βάπορας μας. Καλλιτεχνική φωτογραφία, μοναδικό βίντεο. Έχουμε χάσει τα μυαλά μας. Κι εκεί που η δίνη της καθημερινότητας μας ρουφάει ανελέητα έρχεσαι καπιτάνος στην βαρδιόλα της Ναξάρας μας και μας μαζεύεις μεσοπέλαγα για νέες περιπέτειες. Α ρε Νικόλα μάγε, σ' ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## Νάξος

Δύο και η ώρα Νικόλα και ακόμα χαζεύω την πλώρα του Νάξος  στην μαυρόασπρη φωτογραφία που ανέβασες. Χαζεύω και τρελλαίνομαι. Τέτοια πλώρη μόνο το Λήμνος κάπως την πλησίασε. Πού 'σαι, κάπως, όχι πλήρως, έτσι; Η απόλυτη καμπύλη. Σκοτώνει. 
Σα να προβάλλει η σκιά του πλοίου στο πανί του έμπειρου λαϊκού  καλλιτέχνη θεάτρου σκιών. Και μάστρο Νικόλας ξεκινά την παράσταση.

----------


## morpanos

Φιλοι μου,Καλησπερα.Σας προσκαλω λοιπον να με τρελανετε αν και ειμαι τρελος  απο μονος μου (πορτοκαλι τρελα) και ελπιζω και εγω με τη σειρα μου να ανταποδωσω μολις αποκτησω εξοικοιωση με τους υπολογιστες καθ'οτι ψιλοασχετος με το αντικειμενο.                                                                                      morpanos@gmail.com

----------


## TASIOAN

anevazo istoriko video apo to naxos mas. erxetai sto video galerry

----------


## TASIOAN

den vrisko akri opote deite ayto:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-i4OlWbyQCo
perimeno gia comments apo olous tous naxakides. kai prota apo sena ntino

----------


## TASIOAN

ANEVAZO KI ALLO VIDEO SPECIAL EDITION TOU PROTOU. STA EXTRA, 29 SEC. TIS KORNAS TOU PLOIOU

----------


## TASIOAN

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEodJI4PyH4
EDO EINAI I ISTORIA...

----------


## Ellinis

Kαι τη ιστορία! βαριά σαν τη κόρνα του... ευχαριστούμε φίλε Tasioan! appl.gif appl.gif

----------


## Haddock

Η ιαχή πολέμου αντηχεί από τα άλμπουρα, οι Deutz ανεβάζουν στροφές στο φουλ ολοταχώς, και το θαλασσινό άτι ορθοπλωρίζει στο Αιγαίο των ονείρων μας. Ολοζώντανο, περήφανο, αγέρωχο, σαν καθαρόαιμο που διψάει για την κούρσα της Παροναξίας.

TASIOAN, με τα δώρα εκ Νάξου, μας ξέσκισες τις μνήμες, τις σάρκες, και τα σωθικά. Η ψυχή των απανταχού Ναξάκηδων σε ευγνωμονεί.

----------


## morpanos

Δεκατεσσερα ολοκληρα χρονια ειχα να ακουσω αυτη την υπεροχη μουσικη στα αυτια μου και να ξαναδω το αντικειμενο του ποθου να σκιζει τα κυματα.    Φιλε TASIOAN εισαι απιστευτος.Παλι δεν θα κοιμηθουμε σημερα!:shock:

----------


## TASIOAN

5 xronon imouna pou me kratouse o pateras mou
ap to xeri pano apo ti gefyra kai pidaga apano tou otan kornarize stin paro

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Διαβασα ολα τα posts και συγκινηθηκα !
Να ειστε καλα !
Ηταν απο τα πιο ιστορικοτερα πλοια μας...

----------


## eliasaslan

Να συμφωνίσω με το Μιχάλη, συγκινιτικό καράβι ειδικά για σας που το ζήσατε...

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Βλέπουμε μια αμερικάνικη ταινία περιπέτειας. Όχι πολύ καλή.
Ξαφνικά εμφανίζεται το πλοίο της φωτογραφίας.
Στον Πειραιά των αρχών του '90.
Ποιο λέτε άραγε να είναι; 

Το καρέ υπάρχει στην ταινία *"Κυνηγητό σε 3 Ηπείρους"* του* Ruby Cairo*, στην οποία πρωταγωνιστούσαν η Αντι Μακ Νταόυελ, ο Λίαμ Νίσον και ο Βίγκο Μόρτενσεν.
Σε λίγο θα αναχωρήσουν για την Αλεξάνδρεια της Αιγύπτου.

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον paroskayak και σε όλους τους τους φίλους.

Το Νάξος στον Πειραιά.jpg

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Αχ ρε ROI μας έστειλες πάλι......να'σαι καλά....

----------


## dimitris

> Αχ ρε ROI μας έστειλες πάλι......να'σαι καλά....


Giwrgos1980 κατι τετοια κανει ο φιλος ο Αντωνης και μας στελνει,
κι εμεις οι οπαδοι της Ναξαρας εστω και μια γωνια του να δουμε παθαινουμε πλακα δες εδω στο θεμα του "Λισσος" την τελευταια φωτογραφια :Wink:

----------


## Giwrgos1980

> Giwrgos1980 κατι τετοια κανει ο φιλος ο Αντωνης και μας στελνει,
> κι εμεις οι οπαδοι της Ναξαρας εστω και μια γωνια του να δουμε παθαινουμε πλακα δες εδω στο θεμα του "Λισσος" την τελευταια φωτογραφια


Ο βάπορας παραμένει βάπορας Δημήτρη......ω ρε ζημιές.....

----------


## aopf

καλησπερα, διαβασα ολη τη συζητηση απο την αρχη,αν και ειμαι μολις 23 χρονων απλα εχω ανατριχιασει..

θα μου πειτε γιατι..γιατι πολυ απλα πριν καν σαραντισω η μητερα μου με εβαλε μεσα σε αυτο το πλοιο, ναι το 1985 μιας και ο πατερας μου ηταν ο Α μηχανικος του πλοιου..

αν και πολυ μικρος το θυμαμαι πολυ εντονα,θυμαμαι τη καμπινα του πατερα με το πολυ ψηλο κρεββατι..θυμαμαι τη γεφυρα που ηθελα να παταω εγω τη κορνα..θυμαμαι το μπαρ τη τραπεζαρια...και αλλα πολλα πολλα..

εχω φωτογραφιες που θα ανεβασω και φυσικα πολλες ιστοριες απο το πατερα μου που τον περιμενω να γυρισει απο τη ναξο να μου τις πει με ακριβεια...

παντως το ναξος θα ειναι για παντα στη καρδια μου αφου το σημα του φουγαρου του βρισκεται στη ναξο στο σπιτι μου (ειναι θεορατο..) οπως και μερικα καθισματα πορτοκαλι απο το καταστρωμα μαζι με ενα σωσιβιο..)

σαν το ναξος το καραβι ενα γινεται στα χιλια...

----------


## dimitris

Πατριδα καλως ηρθες!!!
το μηνυμα σου μολις μ εστειλε!!! :Smile:

----------


## prutanis

γεια σου πατριδα ναξος μας ξεσηκωνεις νυχτιατικα με αυτες τις φωτο μας εστειλες οπως ειπε και ο dimitris

----------


## Haddock

Πρωινό σαλπάρισμα. Ήσουν κι εσύ εκεί. Τα μεγάφωνα μεταφέρουν στην πλώρη τις διαταγές του Καπτά Νίκου στη διαπασών. Κουμαντάρισες το βιράρισμα και κοίταξες την αλυσίδα που σιγόμπαινε στο μάτι. Είδες την άγκυρα που 'χε ανέβει και γυάλιζε φρεσκολουσμένη πάνω στην πορτοκαλιά λαμαρίνα. Χτύπησες το καμπανάκι. Η πλώρη έτοιμη! Η άγκυρα στάθηκε λαμποκοπώντας από τον ήλιο της αυγής. Καλώς όρισες στην παρέα των Ναξάκηδων και καλά ταξίδια με τον θρύλο της Παροναξίας.




_Η φωτογραφία είναι από το αρχείο του Ν.Β._

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Καλημέρες και από μένα.....όχι μόνο μας έστειλε......δεν υπάρχουν λόγια αν όντως υπάρχει αυτό το υλικό.....paroskayak.......θα την πάθουμε την ζημιά με τις υπέροχες φωτό.....σε ευχαριστούμε.....να'σαι καλά.....

----------


## aopf

σας ευχαριστω ολους για τα καλωσορισματα θα ανεβουν οι φωτογραφιες αλλα να με συμπαθατε γιατι ειμαι λιγο πνιγμενος αυτς τις μερες...επιφυλασσομαι για το σαββατοκυριακο...

ενα δειγμα μια φωτογραφια απο τη γεφυρα του πλοιου απο αριστερα προς τα δεξια ο λοστρομος αν δε κανω λαθος ο πατερας μου Α΄μηχανικος και ο ηλεκτρολογος..και οι τρεις καταγωγη απο τη ναξο...

(ειναι τραβηγμενη προχειρα με το κινητο θα σκαναριστει και θα ανεβει καθαρη..)

----------


## vinman

...προβλέπω βομβαρδισμούς τις επόμενες ημέρες....
...ετοιμάστε τα υπογλώσια...

----------


## karystos

Δεύτερος από αριστερά στη φωτογραφία είναι ο Λογιστής, ο Γιώργος ο Νικολιάδης, αργότερα αρχιλογιστής στο BARI EXPRESS.

----------


## Νάξος

Η δίνη της ζωής και της καθημερινότητας μας ρουφάει και μας καταπίνει αμείλικτα πολλές φορές. Νιώθω τυχερός που σήμερα βρήκα την ευκαιρία να ανέλθω στην επιφάνεια. Ανεβάζω λοιπόν 2 φωτογραφίες αφιερωμένες σε όλους τους φίλους του φόρουμ και του Νάξος και ειδικά στους φίλους paroscayak (Ζίο) και Roi Αντουάν. Ένα έχω να τους πω, ότι δεν τους έχω ξεχάσει κι αυτό που τους υποσχέθηκα, αργά ή γρήγορα θα τους το στείλω. 

Καλωσορίζω επίσης τόν φίλο aopf. Είσαι ο ένας από τους 2 «τυχερούς» που έχουν το ανάγλυφο της Νάξου από τις τζιμινιέρες του βάπορα. Το άλλο πρέπει να το έχει ο Βασιλακάκης.Υπήρχε και ένα τρίτο ανάγλυφο, αυτό που είχε η πλώρα, αλλά αυτό ήταν αρκετά μικρότερο σε μέγεθος.

Έχω μείνει έκπληκτος από αυτά που βλέπω και διαβάζω, η συνδρομή και το μεράκι σας φίλοι μου είναι άξια συγχαρητηρίων. Στην πρώτη φωτογραφία υπάρχει ένα τασάκι από τα ιστορικά εκείνα της εποχής. Τα δύο βαπόρια της ΑΝΕ ΝΑΞΟΥ ζωγραφισμένα περιμετρικά. Στην άλλη, η Ναξάρα μας μόλις έχει λύσει τους κάβους και φουλάρει τις μηχανές για Ίο, αφήνοντας το λιμάνι τση Αξάς. Ένα από τα τελευταία ταξείδια του αγαπημένου βαποριού έτσι όπως το γνωρίσαμε: πορτοκαλί με τα ανάγλυφα της Νάξου στα φουγάρα. Καλοκαίρι 1990.

----------


## Grotta

Μικρός που ήμουν μια μέρα με πήρε μαζί του ο Θείος μου μαζί και ο Παππούς μου και πήγαμε κάτω σε κάτι ναυπηγεία, μάλλον το Πέραμα θα ήταν.
Εκεί στην προβλήτα ήταν ένα καράβι που πάνω του αρκετά μαστόρια έβαζαν την τέχνη τους,τότε δεν ήταν ακόμη Πορτοκαλί.
Θυμάμαι ακόμη να βολτάρουμε πάνω στο πλοίο και ο Θείος μου περήφανα μίλαγε για το βαπόρι της Νάξου και ότι επιτέλους οι Ναξιώτες θα είχαν το καλύτερο πλοίο,ήταν ένας απο τους πολλούς εκείνους ανθρώπους που πήραν τότε μετοχές της εταιρίας και του καραβιού. :Razz: 

Αργότερα λίγα χρόνια πιο μετά ταξίδευοντας με το καράβι για τις καλοκαιρινές μας διακοπές στην Νάξο,πάντα μου άρεσε να περιφέρομαι μέσα στο πλοίο ήξερα σχεδόν όλους τους χώρους απο κατάστρωμα έως τις κουκέτες του πληρώματος, έτσι μπαίνωντας απο το πλαινό κατάστρωμα για το σαλόνι έβαλα τα δάκτυλα μου στην κάσα της πόρτας, ο αέρας που φύσαγε έκλεισε την πόρτα και ένα πίδακας αίματος ξεπήδησε απο το χέρι μου, μου είχε κόψει τον δείκτη και περιφερόμουν με τα αίματα μέσα στο πλοίο,γιατρό βέβαια που να είχε και έτσι ο Καπετάνιος μου το έδεσε όπως μπορούσε μέχρι να φτάσουμε στην Νάξο.
Την γλύτωσε το δάκτυλο και δεν το αποχωρίστηκα,θα κουβαλάω πάντα όμως μια χαρακία στο δακτυλό μου δώρο απο το πλοίο.:razz:

Το πλοίο πήγε άδικα το έφαγε η Ελληνική κουλτούρα . :Sad:

----------


## Grotta

Για το Λήμνος υπάρχει κάτι, κόντρες με το Νάξος περίπου στο ίδιο σουλούπι πιό μικρό όμως, αρέ κάτι καλοτάξιδια βαπόρια με ξύλινες κουπαστές και ατέλιωτο ταξίδι. :Wink: 

Με το Πάρος πάλι έτυχε να φύγουμε με καθυστέρηση από Πειραιά και μεσοπέλαγα να πάρει φωτιά ,πίσσα έξω  πανικός χαμός μέσα να φωνάζει ο κόσμος ,θυμάμαι την αποπνικτική σαλόνι-τουριστική(κάτω) γεμάτη καπνούς με τα φυλιστρίνια γυρω-γύρω να μην ξέρει ο κόσμος που να πάει, καμία σχέση με το σαλόνι του Νάξος , και'γω καθισμένος στις καρέκλες που γύριζαν γύρω-γύρω να τρώω μουστοκούλουρα, χα  δεν πάει να βουλιάξει τέτοιο που'ναι.:?

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλοι, σας ευχαριστούμε πολύ για όλα όσα θυμόσατε για το θρυλικό πλοίο.
Το θέμα πάει να πάρει φωτιά.
Φίλε Νάξος, ήρθες και παλι την κατάλληλη στιγμή.

Το ταξίδι συνεχίζεται ......

----------


## Haddock

Λέξεις και φωτογραφίες που αποτελούν αποθέωση της μαγείας του πλοίου και ανάγκη για εξιλέωση που το χάσαμε στα ξένα. Η φώτο του απόπλου είναι λες και βγήκε πέρσι το καλοκαίρι. Ολοζώντανη απόδειξη της «Αυτού Μεγαλειότης των Κυκλάδων» ακόμα και όταν δεν ήταν πρωταγωνιστής πια.

Τρομερή συγκίνηση και ρίγος προκάλεσαν τα δώρα απ' όλους σας και ειδικά από τον μάγο της Αξάς. Αντικρίζοντας τις φωτογραφίες του πλοίου και τους ανθρώπους που έθρεψε, συλλογίζεσαι την αγάπη και το δέσιμο με τούτες τις λαμαρίνες, τούτο το βαπόρι που γεννήθηκε από μια φούχτα ανθρώπους και σε έμαθε τι εστί θαλασσινό ταξίδι. Έτσι θα θυμάσαι πάντα το Θαλασσοκράτορα της Παροναξίας. Γαντζώνεσαι στα ρέλια της κόντρα γέφυρας και αφήνεσαι να παρασυρθείς από το φως και τη θάλασσα του Αιγαίου.

----------


## GiorgosVitz

Με όλες αυτές τις εκπληκτικές φωτογραφίες και ιστορίες που έχω δει και διαβάσει για το Νάξος μας, είναι σαν να το έχω ζήσει από το πρώτο δρομολόγιό του, μεχρι και το τελευταίο. Πραγματικά νιώθω ιδιαίτερη συγκίνηση, μιας και με το Νάξος έκανα το πρώτο μου ταξίδι με καράβι, το 1989, μόλις 4-5 μέρες μετά τη γέννηση μου, γυρίζοντας από Αθήνα. Ήταν μεγάλη αμαρτία που πουλήθηκε στο εξωτερικό και δε βρέθηκε κάποιος Έλληνας εφοπλιστής να το κρατήσει στην Ελλάδα. Θέλω να σας ευχαριστήσω όλους για τις πληροφορίες που μας δίνετε για το Θρυλικό αυτο πλοίο, γιατί μέσα από αυτές τισ φωτογραφίες το γνωρισαμε κι εμείς, που λόγω ηλικίας δεν το θυμόμαστε και τόσο καλα. 
Έχω μάλιστα να κάνω και μια πρόταση. Μιας και υπάρχει τόσο υλικό, θα μπορούσαμε να διοργανώσουμε μια έκθεση φωτογραφίας στη Νάξο με θέμα το καράβι, ούτως ώστε να το θυμηθούν οι παλιοί και να το γνωρίσουν οι νεότεροι. Τό έχω σκέφτει εδώ και πολύ καιρό και είπα να το "ρίξω" σαν ιδέα για να δούμε όλοι μαζί κατά πόσο είναι εφικτό να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο.
Τέλος θα ήθελα να παρακαλέσω το φίλο *aopf* αν μπορεί κάποια στιγμή να ανεβάσει μια φωτογραφία με το σήμα του φουγάρου.

----------


## Νάξος

Δεν θα ήθελα να αφήσω ασχολίαστη την καταπληκτική φωτογραφία που ανέβασε πρόσφατα ο φίλος μας paroscayak. Φανταστική φωτογραφία, ο πορτοκαλής βάπορας αφήνει το δικό του στίγμα έξω από την Πειραϊκή. Είναι η στιγμή που οι Deutz ανεβάζουν στροφές από το «Half» στό «Full ahead», λίγο πιο έξω από το έμπα του λιμανιού. Θα ήθελα να μάθω πότε είναι τραβηγμένη αυτή η φωτογραφία. Μήπως το 1987;

Αφήνουμε τον Πειραιά προσωρινώς και πάμε πάλι πίσω στη Νάξο. Συμπληρώνουμε την αμέσως προηγούμενη φωτογραφία με τούτη εδώ στην οποία ο βάπορας έχει ξεμακρύνει από το λιμάνι και πάει πρόσω ολοταχώς γραμμή για Στελίδα. Όπως μπορούμε να δούμε καθαρά, στο ρεμέτζο της πρύμνης μαζεύουν ακόμα τον κάβο. Στα δεξιά του πλοίου βλέπουμε τα απόνερα του Νταλιάνα που βάζει πλώρη για Ικαρία. Η φωτογραφία του Νταλιάνα θα ανέβει στο σχετικό φόρουμ. 

Αφιερωμένη σε όλα τα παιδιά του Ναυτιλία και ειδικά στους Roi, Χάντοκ-Ζίο, στον άρχοντα vinman, στον dimitris,  στον Giwrgos1980, στους απανταχού φίλους της Ναξάρας μας και βέβαια στους πρωτόμπαρκους Grotta, aopf, morpanos, tasioan.

----------


## Νάξος

Ωπ! Εσένα δεν σε είχα δει! Σε καλωσορίζω κι εγώ στο φόρουμ φίλε giorgosvitz και για την καταπληκτική σου ιδέα θα σου αφιερώσω σύντομα μία φωτογραφία. Δεν σου κρύβω ότι απώτερη φιλοδοξία μου στην ζωή είναι να γράψω ένα βιβλίο για τον βάπορα καθώς και να δημιουργήσω ένα μοντέλο του. Αν ποτέ γίνει αυτή η έκθεση να ξέρεις ότι θα είμαι εκεί για τη Ναξάρα μας.

----------


## dimitris

φιλε Ναξος ευχαριστω!!! η ιδεα του GiorgosVitz επισης ωραια και να τον καλωσορισουμε στην παρεα μας!!! :Wink:

----------


## vinman

> Δεν θα ήθελα να αφήσω ασχολίαστη την καταπληκτική φωτογραφία που ανέβασε πρόσφατα ο φίλος μας paroscayak. Φανταστική φωτογραφία, ο πορτοκαλής βάπορας αφήνει το δικό του στίγμα έξω από την Πειραϊκή. Είναι η στιγμή που οι Deutz ανεβάζουν στροφές από το «Half» στό «Full with Engines», λίγο πιο έξω από το έμπα του λιμανιού. Θα ήθελα να μάθω πότε είναι τραβηγμένη αυτή η φωτογραφία. Μήπως το 1987;
> 
> Αφήνουμε τον Πειραιά προσωρινώς και πάμε πάλι πίσω στη Νάξο. Συμπληρώνουμε την αμέσως προηγούμενη φωτογραφία με τούτη εδώ στην οποία ο βάπορας έχει ξεμακρύνει από το λιμάνι και πάει πρόσω ολοταχώς γραμμή για Στελίδα. Όπως μπορούμε να δούμε καθαρά, στο ρεμέτζο της πρύμνης μαζεύουν ακόμα τον κάβο. Στα δεξιά του πλοίου βλέπουμε τα απόνερα του Νταλιάνα που βάζει πλώρη για Ικαρία. Η φωτογραφία του Νταλιάνα θα ανέβει στο σχετικό φόρουμ. 
> 
> Αφιερωμένη σε όλα τα παιδιά του Ναυτιλία και ειδικά στους Roi, Χάντοκ-Ζίο, στον άρχοντα vinman, στον dimitris, στον Giwrgos1980, στους απανταχού φίλους της Ναξάρας μας και βέβαια στους πρωτόμπαρκους Grotta, aopf, morpanos, tasioan.


...απλά μαγεία...!!!!
...τι άλλο να πώ Ντίνο??
...μόνο μαγεία..!!!
Να 'σαι καλά!!

----------


## Νάξος

Την φωτογραφία αυτή σου την αφιερώνω διότι τραβήχτηκε το 1989. Καλοκαιράκι του 1989 κι έχουμε πεταχτεί οικογενειακώς στην Πάρο από τη Νάξο για κάτι δουλειές. Αξέχαστη εμπειρία. Αναχώρηση από Νάξο με το Πάρος κατά τις 10 το πρωΐ. Απαλό μελτεμάκι, λιακάδα, το Αιγαίο χαρίζει απλόχερα την καλοσύνη του στους κατοίκους του. Φτάνουμε στην Πάρο. Οι γονέοι γνωρίζοντας την αρρώστειά μου με τα πλεούμενα με αφήνουν από το εκπληκτικό «παρατηρητήριο» του κυρίου Αγαπητού Κ. να αγναντεύω το Μόντε Κάρλο της παγκόσμιας ακτοπλοΐας. Από τις 11 το πρωΐ ίσαμε τις 2+ που ήμασταν στην Παροικιά τα πλοία της γραμμής κάνανε παρέλαση. Όλα τα βαριά ονόματα της Παροναξίας ήταν εκεί:  Πάρος, Απόλλων Εξπρές, Γεώργιος Εξπρές, Ποσειδώνας, Αιγαίο, Νάξος, Δήλος κι άλλα πολλά.

Η φωτογραφία αυτή, δυστυχώς χείριστης ευκρίνειας, τραβήχτηκε λίγο πριν μπούμε στο Νάξος για το ταξείδι της επιστροφής (για Νάξο) στον ανεμόμυλο (στο λιμάνι). Θυμάμαι ότι το βαπόρι ήταν εκεί από τις 1:45 και περίμενε μισή ώρα κάνοντας βόλτες στο λιμάνι της Πάρου. Επίσης, εκείνη τη μέρα θυμάμαι χαρακτηριστικά ότι πλοία που έφτασαν μετά το Νάξος έδεσαν πιο γρήγορα από αυτό στην Πάρο. Αυτό συνέβαινε ως συνέπεια ενός ανήθικου και άτυπου πολέμου κόντρα στο πορτοκαλί καράβι από τους Βεντούρηδες κυρίως αλλά και τους άλλους εφοπλιστές. Παράδειγμα: το Αιγαίο που είχε φτάσει πιο αργά από το Νάξος βρήκε καβατζωμένη θέση από βεντουρόπλοιο όταν το τελευταίο έλυνε τους κάβους...

Αν το Νάξος δεν είχε πέσει στα νύχια όρνεων θα ήταν και σήμερα το πρώτο βαπόρι της Αξάς. Ίσως να μην έπιανε Πάρο και ίσως να μην είχε 22 μίλια δρόμο. Αν είχε ακολουθήσει τη μοίρα του Ιονίς όμως, τα πράγματα σήμερα θα ήταν τελείως διαφορετικά και για το πλοίο και για μας. Γιατί τα 30€ που δίνουμε σήμερα για να μπούμε σε αυτά τα μπαούλα είναι υπερβολικά πολλά για αυτό που λαμβάνουμε σαν υπηρεσίες και βέβαια σαν καραβολατρική εμπειρία (η τελευταία είναι ανύπαρκτη πλεόν). Αν υπήρχε ένα καλοσυντηρημένο Νάξος σήμερα στην κατοχή εφοπλιστή με όραμα και χωρίς τυφλή κερδοσκοπία οι καιροί για τα μπλέ μπαούλα θα ήταν χαλεποί.

----------


## Νάξος

Το βαπόρι αυτό ασκεί μία μαγεία πάνω μας. Και βέβαια όταν βρίσκεσαι στην Παροικιά είναι σχεδόν αδύνατο να μην &#171;οπλίσεις&#187;, ειδικά όταν είσαι κάτω από τα φτερά του ανεμόμυλου στο λιμάνι. Η θολούρα της δικής μου φωτογραφίας ξεδιαλύνεται από την διαύγεια μιας παλαιότερης. Εδώ μαζύ με τον βάπορα θαυμάζουμε τους κύκλους της ζωής και της μοίρας.

----------


## prutanis

> Μικρός που ήμουν μια μέρα με πήρε μαζί του ο Θείος μου μαζί και ο Παππούς μου και πήγαμε κάτω σε κάτι ναυπηγεία, μάλλον το Πέραμα θα ήταν (


καλα θυμασαι φιλε Grotta στο Περαμα ηταν ειχα την τυχη να με παει κι εμενα ο πατερας μου και να δω το καμαρι της Ναξου να χτιζεται ειναι ζωντανες ακομα οι εικονες μεσα στο μυαλο μου απο την αβαφτη λαμαρινα και απο την μυρωδια του ξυλου μεσα στη γεφυρα...
ακομα να σου πω πως ειχα την τυχη να ειμαι στο πρωτο ταξιδι του βαπορα απο τη Ναξο για Πειραια και να σου πω οτι ηταν στη Χωρα ολη η Ναξος για να καμαρωσει το δικο της βαπορι που στα ματια ολων τοτε φανταζε σαν <υπερωκυανιο> αυτες ειναι στιγμες που θα μεινουν χαραγμενες για παντα στη μνημη μου οσα χρονια και να περασουν!!!
ονειρο δικο μου και πιστευω ολων που αγαπησαν αυτο το βαπορι ειναι πως θα ηθελα μια μερα να το ξαναδω!!!

----------


## NAXOS

Πολυ καλη η ιδεα του "νεου" GIORGOSVITZ. Αν πραγματι φθασετε σε σημειο πραγματοποιησης της εκθεσης ,και αυτο εξαρταται απο ολους εσας που εχετε το υλικο,ειμαι προθυμος να βοηθησω αρκετα στην οργανωση της στη Ναξο (αιθουσα ,στησιμο κτλ)μια και ειμαι μονιμος εδω . Παντως αν πραγματι γινη θα αποτελεση μεγαλο γεγονος ,θα ξυπνηση μνημες, και δεν θα ηταν ασχημο να επαναληφθη και στο ΓΑΛΑΤΣΙ.

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Από ότι βλέπω οι κανονιοβολισμοί συνεχίζονται.........να'σαι καλά φίλε Νάξος και σε ευχαριστώ για την αφιαίρωση καθώς και για τις άλλες φωτό του Βάπορα που ανέβασες.......επίσης να πώ κι ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ και στα άλλα παιδιά που μοιράζονται μαζί μας τις μνήμες τους για το Βαπόρι......:-D

----------


## dimitris

Πατριδα για αλλη μια φορα θα σου πω εγω Ευχαριστω!!!
που στο θεμα προσφορας και βοηθειας εισαι παρων!!!
το εδειξες και με την προσφορα σου στην πιττα του φορουμ και το δειχνεις και τωρα με την ιδεα του φιλου giorgosvitz :Smile:

----------


## Haddock

Ωραία η ιδέα για την έκθεση αλλά να δρομολογηθεί πρώτα μια σωστή έρευνα για τη συλλογή του ιστορικού υλικού. Έχω ξαναπεί ότι στις βιβλιοθήκες και στα αρχεία της Νάξου θα υπάρχει αρχειακό υλικό που θα αποζημιώσει και τους πιο απαιτητικούς Ναξάκηδες. Παραδείγματος χάριν, δε γίνεται να μην υπάρχει ούτε μία φωτογραφία του πλοίου στη ναυπηγική κλίνη. Λογικά, κατά την πορεία της ναυπήγησης θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει κάποιο ρεπορτάζ για τους μέτοχους στον Ναξιώτικο τύπο της εποχής.

Η ΑΝΕΝ διατηρούσε αρχείο με φωτογραφίες, ημερολόγια των πλοίων και άλλα παρεμφερή; Από αυτά, αν υπήρχαν, έχει διασωθεί άραγε κάτι; *aopf* θα χρειαστούμε τα φώτα σου, μια και ο πατέρας σου δούλευε στην εταιρεία.

Μακάρι, να μπορέσουμε να συλλέξουμε το πολύτιμο υλικό, και μια μέρα, γιατί όχι να το εκθέσουμε και να το τυπώσουμε σε βιβλίο λεύκωμα, όπως ήδη προαναφέρθηκε.

----------


## GiorgosVitz

Όσον αφορά το αρχειακό υλικό που πιθανώς να υπάρχει στη Νάξο, μπόρω να κάνω μια έρευνα όταν κατέβω στη Νάξο. Μπορεί να μην έχω φωτογραφικό υλικό από το Πλοίο- Θρύλο της Παροναξίας, αλλά στο θέμα της έρευνας μπορώ να βοηθήσω.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλοι του "Νάξος" ένα όμορφο δώρο για σας από τον καλό φίλο polyka.

O καλό φίλος polykas ανακάλυψε, μεταξύ άλλων, το υπέροχο *"Νάξος"* στην εφημερίδα *"Κυκλαδικόν Φώς"* στο αρχείο του *Πανελληνίου Ιερού Ιδρύματος Ευαγγελιστρίας Τήνου.
*
Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ τον φίλο polyka για όλα όσα έχει κάνει.

Πάιρνοντας την άδεια από τον polyka, θα ήθελα να αφιερώσουμε τις δύο καταχωρήσεις στον Paroskayak, τον Νάξος, τον ΝΑΞΟΣ, τον dimitris, τον prutanis, τον vinman, τον GiorgosVitz, τον aopf, τον Grotta, τον tasioan, τον morpanos, τον Έσπερο, τον Α. Μώλο και βέβαια στον Νίκο.   

_"Ναυπηγείται μέγα οχηματαγωγόν-__επιβατηγόν__ σκάφος διά την γραμμήν Ανατολικών Κυκλάδων
Ανακοίνωσις της Ναυτιλιακής Εταιρείας Νάξου Α.Ε."
_Καταχώρηση στο τεύχος του *Φεβρουαρίου 1973* (Έτος: 24ον - Αριθμός Φύλλου: *296*).

Το Νάξος Κυκλαδικόν Φως ΙΙ.jpg

_"Το Νέον απόκτημα της Ελληνικής και Κυκλαδικής Ακτοπλοΐας Επιβατηγόν-Οχηματαγωγόν "ΝΑΞΟΣ" 
Η λαμπρά πρωτοβουλία Ναξίων και Κυκλαδιτών."
_
Νάξος Κυκλαδικόν Φως.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Aυτά και αν είναι ντοκουμέντα! μπράβο στον polyka που έκανε την "αλιεία" των μαργαριταριών.

----------


## dimitris

Αντωνη και Γιωργο σας Ευχαριστουμε και τους δυο σας!!! ειστε τρομεροι!!!

----------


## proussos

Πριν ανοίξω νέο θέμα...τι θα λέγατε να συζητήσουμε μια σκέψη μου...μια προσπάθεια να ναυπηγηθεί ξανά το ΝΑΞΟΣ...με τους ισχύοντες κανονισμούς !
Γίνεται μια προσπάθεια να σωθεί το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ...γιατί όχι και μια προσπάθεια να ναυπηγηθεί ένα νέο ΝΑΞΟΣ...
Όλα είναι μια ιδέα τελικά και μια απόφαση...πολλοί θα γελάσετε και θα αναφέρετε τα οικονομικά κολλήματα...αλλά είπαμε...μια προσπάθεια !

----------


## GiorgosVitz

Φίλε Proussos, είναι μια πολύ ωραία ιδέα το να γίνει μια προσπάθεια ναυπήγησης του Νάξος. Για να πω την αλήθεια, πολλές φορές το έχω σκεφτεί και μάλιστα αυτός ήταν ένας από τους λόγους που αποφάσισα να σπουδάσω management επιχειρήσεων στο παν/μιο. Το γνωρίζεις βέβαια κι εσύ ότι μια τέτοια διαδικασία, εκτός από χρονοβόρα ως προς την προετοιμασία της θα είναι και πολυέξοδη. Θα πρέπει να υπάρχει ένα καλό επιχειρηματικό πλάνο για τη χορήγηση επιχειρηματικού δανείου από κάποια τράπεζα, θα πρέπει να υπάρχει εταιρία και άλλα σχετικά με την οργάνωση και λειτουργία εταιρίας ακτοπλοϊκής.

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Unbelievable!!!!!!!!!!Απλά δεν το πιστέυω.......έχω μείνει άφωνος πραγματικά.....ένα πολύ μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον polyka που βρήκε αυτά τα ντοκουμέντα κι άλλο ένα στον Roi που τα δημοσίευσε εδώ νομίζω ότι δεν φθάνει.......

----------


## vinman

> Φίλοι του "Νάξος" ένα όμορφο δώρο για σας από τον καλό φίλο polyka.
> 
> O καλό φίλος polykas ανακάλυψε, μεταξύ άλλων, το υπέροχο *"Νάξος"* στην εφημερίδα *"Κυκλαδικόν Φώς"* στο αρχείο του *Πανελληνίου Ιερού Ιδρύματος Ευαγγελιστρίας Τήνου.*
> 
> Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ τον φίλο polyka για όλα όσα έχει κάνει.
> 
> Πάιρνοντας την άδεια από τον polyka, θα ήθελα να αφιερώσουμε τις δύο καταχωρήσεις στον Paroskayak, τον Νάξος, τον ΝΑΞΟΣ, τον dimitris, τον prutanis, τον vinman, τον GiorgosVitz, τον aopf, τον Grotta, τον tasioan, τον morpanos, τον Έσπερο, τον Α. Μώλο και βέβαια στον Νίκο. 
> 
> _"Ναυπηγείται μέγα οχηματαγωγόν-__επιβατηγόν__ σκάφος διά την γραμμήν Ανατολικών Κυκλάδων_
> ...


Γιώργο και Αντώνη δεν υπάρχουν λόγια για αυτά που κάνετε....
Είστε και οι δύο εκπληκτικοί...
Να είστε πάντα καλά!!

----------


## prutanis

Φιλε Polykas και Roi Baudoin  σας ευχαριστω και τους δυο γι αυτο το ντοκουμεντο που μας προσφερατε!!!

Η εκθεση θα ηταν οτι καλυτερο θα μπορουσαμε να κανουμε και θα ξυπνησει μνημες πολλων!

φιλε proussos αυτο να δουμε και τι στον κοσμο ενα "ΝΕΟ" Ναξακι με το αυθεντικο πορτοκαλι του χρωμα και την υπεροχη πλωρη του να μπαινει καμαρωτο στην "Πορταρα"...

----------


## Νάξος

Δεν υπάρχουν λόγια για να ευχαριστήσουμε τον πολύ Πολύκα και τον πολύ Roi για το μεράκι τους και τον κόπο τους να μας χαρίσουν ανεπανάληπτα ιστορικά ντοκουμέντα. Αποδεικνύεται και από τις τοπικές εφημερίδες των Κυκλάδων το μέγεθος του εγχειρήματος που υλοποίησε η ΑΝΕ Νάξου. Δυστυχώς το όραμα εγκαταλείφθηκε πολύ νωρίς με τις γνωστές συνέπειες για το καράβι αλλά και για τον λαό της Νάξου. 

Στους φίλους προυσσό και πρύτανη έχω να πω τα εξής: η ιδέα φαίνεται εξαιρετική, τουλάχιστον για όσους από εμάς αγάπησαν αυτό το καράβι. Πιστεύω όμως ότι στο βάθος δεν είναι (αναφέρομαι στην ιδέα να φτιαχτεί ένα νέο Νάξος όπως το παληό).

Το Νάξος που αγαπήσαμε και λατρέψαμε ήταν ένα μοναδικό, ανεπανάληπτο σκαρί. Δεν είναι μόνο οι γραμμές και η αισθητική του η οποία ακόμη δεν έχει ανακαλυφθεί και κατανοηθεί πλήρως. Δεν είναι το χρώμα του ή τα φουγάρα του, η πλώρα και η πρύμνη του. Είναι και άλλα πράγματα που το κάνουν μοναδικό. Είναι οι άνθρωποι που το φτιάξανε, το πλήρωμα που το έζησε και εμείς που το ταξιδέψαμε. Αν λοιπόν αναπαριστούσαμε με επιτυχία τις ναυπηγικές γραμμές του πλοίου θα μας έλειπαν όλα τα υπόλοιπα που έκαναν το Νάξος &#171;Νάξος&#187;. Εξάλλου το Νάξος δεν ήταν ποτέ από τα καράβια αντίγραφα κάποιων άλλων. Με όλη την συγγένεια με το Πάρος ή το καλό το Χρυσή Ἀμμος το πλοίο ήταν ανάδελφο, μοναδικό και ανεπανάληπτο. Κι εδώ είναι που διαφωνώ με τον φίλο giorgosvitz. Ακόμα κι αν βρεθεί το σωστό επιχειρηματικό πλάνο ή ακόμα ο &#171;ρομαντικός&#187; μεγιστάνας που θα αναστήσει ένα νέο Νάξος (όπως π.χ. έγινε με την εταιρεία υπεραυτοκινήτων Bugatti την δεκαετία του 90) το νέο Νάξος δεν θα έχει ποτέ το άρωμα του παλαιού. Θα το φτάνει μόνο στην αισθητική, αν κι εκεί αμφιβάλλω. Το Νάξος δεν ήταν προϊόν μπίζνας, αλλά παιδί οράματος από ανθρώπους μερακλήδες. Σήμερα λείπουν αφόρητα και το όραμα και το μεράκι και περισσεύει δυστυχώς η μπίζνα.

Αν λοιπόν το αγαπημένο μας πλοίο έχει γίνει καρφίτσες θα προτιμούσα να φτιάχναμε,σαν κοινωνία, ένα  &#171;Νάξος&#187; διαφορετικό από το παληό, όταν οι συνθήκες θα επιτρέψουν να φύγουμε από την ιδιωτεία μας και την κακογουστιά της εποχής μας. Το νέο Νάξος όμως θα πρέπει να είναι κι αυτό μοναδικό, όχι ένα πιστό αντίγραφο του παληού. Βεβαίως με την διαγραφόμενη φτώχεια του κόσμου και την αλητεία που υπάρχει στα ακτοπλοϊκά δεδομένα της χώρας μας ίσως κάποτε να ξαναγεννηθεί η ιδέα της εταιρείας λαϊκής βάσης μέσα από τις τοπικές κοινωνίες και να ωριμάσει χωρίς τα λάθη ή τουλάχιστον τα εγκλήματα που συνόδευσαν τα αποτυχημένα πειράματα της δεκαετίας του 70 και 80.

----------


## Νάξος

_«Είμαστε σε συνεχή διαβούλευση. Το πετρέλαιο συμμετέχει κατά 68% με 70% στην τιμή των ναύλων. Την αύξηση της τιμής του πετρελαίου 100% δεν μπορούν πλέον να την επωμίζονται μόνο οι εταιρίες, όπως δεν μπορεί να πάει μόνο στους καταναλωτές»._

Αυτά τα έλεγε πέρυσι το καλοκαίρι ο πρώην υπουργός εμπορικής ναυτιλίας, απαλλάσσοντας τους «πτωχούς» εφοπλιστές από τον κόπο να δικαιολογήσουν τα αδικαιολόγητα, όταν το πετρέλαιο είχε φτάσει τα 150$ το βαρέλι. 

http://www.e-tipos.com/newsitem?id=39987

Το ότι το πετρέλαιο είχε φτάσει τις τιμές που αναφέρω δεν το έβγαλα από την κούτρα μου, ήταν κατάσταση που όλοι ζήσαμε και θέλω να πιστεύω θυμόμαστε. Βέβαια, μία θα φταίνε οι Πέρσες, την άλλη θα φταίνε οι Ταλιμπάν και γενικά οι δικαιολογίες για τις αυξήσεις του πετρελαίου (και όχι μόνο) προκαλούν θυμηδία.

http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_...07/2008_276035

Σήμερα όμως το πετρέλαιο κοστίζει κάτω από 40$ το βαρέλι. Με αυτό το ποστάρισμα θέλω να αιτιολογήσω την λέξη «αλητεία» που ανέφερα προτύτερα προς αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων. Μάλιστα, όσο περνάνε τα χρόνια όλο και περισσότερα νησιά βλέπουν αραιότερα ακτοπλοϊκή σύνδεση με τον Πειραιά.

Μακάρι η διαφαινόμενη «ύφεση» να μας κάνει να αναθεωρήσουμε κάποια πράγματα για μας τους ίδιους σαν ανθρώπους. Αν τα πάντα δεν αποτιμώνταν με βάση το «κέρδος» σήμερα στις Κυκλάδες η κατάσταση θα ήταν καλλίτερη. Μακάρι η διαφαινόμενη μιζέρια του σήμερα και του αύριο να γεννήσει μεθαύριο κάτι καλλίτερο. Ένα όραμα ας πούμε. Ένα νέο Νάξος, κι ας μην μοιάζει με 'κείνο το ένα…

----------


## aopf

κατασταση ηλεκτρονικων μηχανηματων..

εμενα δε μου λεει κατι αλλα μπορει να λεει σε εσας τους ναυτικους...

----------


## aopf

και μια εκθεση εμπιστευτικη..βιβλιο 70 σελιδων..θελετε να ανεβει ολο?

----------


## Haddock

aopf, εύγε για τον κόπο σου, πάντα τέτοια! Αν δεν σου πέφτει κόπος, νομίζω ότι το κεφάλαιο 7, με τα συμπεράσματα, συνοψίζει το ρεζουμέ για το θέμα της μη ικανοποιητικής απόδοσης του πλοίου. Είμαστε standby...

----------


## aopf

ορισμενες φωτογραφιες ακομα...

----------


## Giwrgos1980

aopf είσαι απίστευτος.........τρομερά ντοκουμέντα!!!!! σε ευχαριστούμε πραγματικά!!!!!!

----------


## GiorgosVitz

Πραγματικά aopf μας έχεις αφήσει άφωνους με τα ντοκουμέντα που έχεις ανεβάσει!!!!!! Μπράβο σου και σ' ευχαριστούμε που κατάφερες να βρεις αυτά τα στοιχεία και να τα φέρεις στο φως!!!

----------


## Νάξος

Φίλε aopf μας χάρισες εκπληκτικά ντοκουμέντα και σε ευχαριστούμε. Ελπίζω σύντομα να δούμε το επίμαχο κεφάλαιο της έκθεσης γιατί μας έβαλες στην πρίζα. Οι φωτογραφίες που ανέβασες είναι φανταστικές, ρίχνουν κι άλλο φως για τους εσωτερικούς χώρους του πλοίου και μας υπενθυμίζουν πόσες φορές άραγε ταξιδέψαμε παρέα με εκείνο το πλήρωμα (ο τύπος με τα ψαρρά μαλλιά από τις φυσιογνωμίες που θυμάμαι ακόμα) . Η τελευταία φωτογραφία που ανέβασες (η αεροφωτογραφία) είναι από τις ιστορικότερες φωτογραφίες του καραβιού και από τις πλέον δημοφιλείς σε τουριστικά πρακτορεία στο νησί.

Θυμάμαι χαρακτηριστικά, αρχές δεκαετίας του '80 (πρέπει να ήταν το '82) στο Καστράκι να παραθερίζουμε οικογενειακώς. Τότε το Καστράκι, ο «κάμπος» όπως λέμε στην Αξά, είχε λίγα σπίτια, ελάχιστα ξενοδοχεία (πανσιόν τα περισσότερα) και δύο καλές ταβέρνες, του Μάλαμα και του Αποστολογιάννη.

Και στις δύο οι αεροφωτογραφίες του Νάξος ήταν απαραίτητα διακοσμητικά στοιχεία στους τοίχους. Αυτή που ανέβασες έπαιζε στου Αποστολογιάννη. Ένα ωραίο πρωϊνό ήμουνα με τον αδερφό μου στην ταβέρνα του Αποστολογιάννη, στην οποία υπήρχε καμαράκι με τηλέφωνο (αν δεν κάνω λάθος με μανιβέλλα). Τότε τηλέφωνο παιδιά δεν είχανε όλοι. ¶λλες εποχές…! Θυμάμαι λοιπόν, ένα παληκάρι να μιλάει στο τηλέφωνο, μάλλον με Αθήνα και να λέει χαρακτηριστικά: _«εφόσον το Νάξος είναι χαλασμένο, με τί να έρθω, με τα ποδάρια;»_

Αυτήν την φράση δεν θα την ξεχάσω ποτέ κι ας έχουν περάσει περίπου 30 χρόνια. Δείχνει πραγματικά ποιος ήτανε το αφεντικό στις Κυκλάδες και ειδικότερα στην γραμμή της Παροναξίας για 10 περίπου χρόνια. Δείχνει την αγάπη του κόσμου γι' αυτό το πλοίο, το οποίο δυστυχώς αργότερα δεν στήριξε όπως θα έπρεπε. Η φωτογραφία που ανέβασες φίλε aopf μου φέρνει στο μυαλό εκείνο το περιστατικό στου Αποστολογιάννη. Όταν το Νάξος ήταν χαλασμένο υπήρχε κόσμος που απλά δεν γούσταρε να ταξιδέψει!

----------


## Νάξος

Η αφορμή για τούτο το μηνυμασιόν είναι το ποστάρισμα του ¶ρη εδώ:

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum//showpo...&postcount=239

Ο φίλος ¶ρης σπάει τη μονοτονία (και τη μελαγχολία) που κατατρέχει το λιμάνι του Πειραιά με τα μίζερα μπαούλα σπάζοντας τους κανόνες, τις καρδιές και τα κεφάλια μας. Διότι αυτό το αναθεματισμένο το ταχύπλοο μας χαλάει τη γιορτή.

Ορμώμενος λοιπόν από εκεί που μας άφησε ο ΑΡΗΣ παίρνω την πρωτοβουλία και κάνω παιχνίδι. Αφιερώνω σε όλη την ομήγυρη τις παρακάτω φωτογραφίες με ένα αντάλλαγμα: εξαφανίζονται τα άλλα πλοία από τα Λεμονάδικα και στέλνουμε τους γονείς του ¶ρη στο νησί με το πρώτο απογευματινό βαπόρι. 

Οι κουρτίνες ανοίγουν τώρα διάπλατα και θαυμάζουμε την πλώρη ραψωδία του βάπορα…

Στὰ Λεμονάδικα β.jpg

----------


## Νάξος

Δεν τελειώσαμε. Το Νάξος σε μία από τις πιο επιθετικές του πόζες κι ας ήταν με τα λάθος σινιάλα… Σε όλους τους φίλους.

Στὰ λεμονάδικα α.jpg

----------


## Νάξος

> Πρωινό σαλπάρισμα. Ήσουν κι εσύ εκεί. Τα μεγάφωνα μεταφέρουν στην πλώρη τις διαταγές του Καπτά Νίκου στη διαπασών. Κουμαντάρισες το βιράρισμα και κοίταξες την αλυσίδα που σιγόμπαινε στο μάτι. Είδες την άγκυρα που 'χε ανέβει και γυάλιζε φρεσκολουσμένη πάνω στην πορτοκαλιά λαμαρίνα. Χτύπησες το καμπανάκι. Η πλώρη έτοιμη! Η άγκυρα στάθηκε λαμποκοπώντας από τον ήλιο της αυγής. Καλώς όρισες στην παρέα των Ναξάκηδων και καλά ταξίδια με τον θρύλο της Παροναξίας.
> 
> _Η φωτογραφία είναι από το αρχείο του Ν.Β._


Αυτά μας έλεγε ο Νικόλας καλωσορίζοντας πρωτόμπαρκους και μη στην πλώρα του Νάξος και χαρίζοντάς μας μία φανταστική φωτογραφία. Εμείς θα πάμε τον χρόνο λίγα λεπτά πιο πίσω για να χτυπήσουμε το καμπανάκι της πλώρας όταν εκείνος από τη γέφυρα θα μας δώσει το σήμα για να βιράρουμε…

Γέφυρα-ζωνάρι.jpg

----------


## Grotta

Naxos φωτό απο αφίσα εποχής.

DSC_3832_2.jpg

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Καλά παλικάρια με στείλατε τώρα............ειλικρινά.....

----------


## vinman

Θησαυροί έρχονται απο παντού για το αγαπημένο αυτό σκαρί...
Ειδικά τις τελευταιες ημέρες οι μάγοι έχουν πολλαπλασιαστεί...και μας χαρίζουν πράγματα που μας κάνουν όλους να χαμογελάμε αλλά συνάμα να μελαγχολούμε και λίγο...
Μακάρι να το βλέπαμε έστω και για λίγο πάλι δίπλα μας ζωντανό...
Μακάρι...

----------


## Grotta

Μετοχές που έγιναν ταπετσαρίες ....

----------


## Grotta

Οι ζωγραφιές μείνανε...

----------


## Grotta

> Naxos φωτό απο αφίσα εποχής.
> 
> DSC_3832_2.jpg


 
δειτε καλά....το Βαπόρι είναι  τίγκα στον κόσμο

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Όσο ήταν στα ντουζένια του και δεν το είχε απαξιώσει ο κόσμος πάντα τίγκα ήταν.....πρωτόκολο χτύπαγε σε επιβάτες και αυτο/τα ίσως και πάρα πολλές φορές και υπεράριθμους  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## prutanis

φιλε γιωργο θυμαμαι πιτσιρικας μια φορα δεν θυμαμαι ημερομηνιες και τετοια με τους γονεις μου ταξιδευαμε απο ναξο για πειραια και επιασε εκτακτα και συρο αν θυμαμαι καλα το ανακοινωσαν αφου φυγαμε απο ναξο ειχε τετοιο κοσμο μεσα μετα τη συρο που δεν ειχε ουτε διαδρομο να περασεις οταν φτασαμε πειραια ηταν οι λιμενικοι εξω απο τις σκαλες και μετραγαν τον κοσμο με κατι  καταμετρητες χειροκινητους μετα απο κανα δυο μερες αν θυμαμαι καλα εφερε ο πατερας μου σπιτι την εφημεριδα και το σχολιαζε οτι εφαγε το ναξος εκεινη την εποχη 700.000 δραχμες προστιμο.

----------


## TASIOAN

stis fotografies aytes einai o pateras mou. oute san skepsi den me eixe tote. tis anevazo gia na deite kapoia sygekrimena simeia tou VAPORA pou den ta vlepoume syxna...

----------


## TASIOAN

oriste prama pali nyxtiatika

----------


## TASIOAN

na kai 2 foto apo to montelo pou exei ftiaksei. tha mporouse na einai kalytero an ftiaxnotan tora pou exoume poly fotografiko yliko. ftiaxtike mono me thymises...

----------


## Νάξος

Τάσο πατριώτη βάζεις μπουρλότα στο φόρουμ. Να 'σαι καλά για τις φωτογραφίες που ανέβασες. Το μοντέλο, αν και εκτός αναλογίας, είναι πολύ χαριτωμένο!

----------


## Giwrgos1980

> φιλε γιωργο θυμαμαι πιτσιρικας μια φορα δεν θυμαμαι ημερομηνιες και τετοια με τους γονεις μου ταξιδευαμε απο ναξο για πειραια και επιασε εκτακτα και συρο αν θυμαμαι καλα το ανακοινωσαν αφου φυγαμε απο ναξο ειχε τετοιο κοσμο μεσα μετα τη συρο που δεν ειχε ουτε διαδρομο να περασεις οταν φτασαμε πειραια ηταν οι λιμενικοι εξω απο τις σκαλες και μετραγαν τον κοσμο με κατι  καταμετρητες χειροκινητους μετα απο κανα δυο μερες αν θυμαμαι καλα εφερε ο πατερας μου σπιτι την εφημεριδα και το σχολιαζε οτι εφαγε το ναξος εκεινη την εποχη 700.000 δραχμες προστιμο.


Σε αυτό το περιστατικό σίγουρα δεν ήμουν στο συγκεκριμένο ταξίδι αλλά το θυμάμαι γιατί το έλεγε ο πατέρας μου τότε......μέχρι και στις βάρκες έλεγε χαρακτηρηστικά ότι είχε κόσμο  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Α ρε τάσο.........να'σαι καλά....πραγματικά να είσαι καλά κι εσύ......

----------


## TASIOAN

> Τάσο πατριώτη βάζεις μπουρλότα στο φόρουμ. Να 'σαι καλά για τις φωτογραφίες που ανέβασες. Το μοντέλο, αν και εκτός αναλογίας, είναι πολύ χαριτωμένο!


 
vasika thelei kopsimo sti mesi kai epimikinsi 6-7 pontous, alla poios na vrei oreksi kai xrono

----------


## roussosf

αν δεν κανω λαθος λειπει και το καμπαναριο απο το παρεκλησιο στο deck πανω απο τους καβους  πρυμα

----------


## Roi Baudoin

27 Φεβρουαρίου σήμερα.
Μόλις 4 ημέρες μετά την ημερομηνία στην οποία καθειλκύσθη το *"Νάξος".*

Το απόκομμα είναι είναι από τα εξαιρετικά *"Ναυτικά Χρονικά"* της εποχής.
Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους.
Φίλοι paroskayak, Νίκο, Νάξος, Naxos, prutanis, dimitris, vinman,Tasioan, GiorgosVitz, Giorgos 1980, Grotta, russosf υπάρχουν πολλές αναφορές για το "Νάξος" στα ναυτιλιακά περιοδικά της εποχής. 
Περίπου σαν σήμερα ....

Νάξος Ι.JPG
Νάξος ΙΙ.JPG

----------


## Ellinis

Αυτό και αν είναι ντοκουμέντο ! Σημειώστε την 23η Φλεβάρη στα καλεντάρια σας για να τη γιορτάζουμε!

----------


## polykas

[quote=Roi Baudoin;175583]27 Φεβρουαρίου σήμερα.
Μόλις 4 ημέρες μετά την ημερομηνία στην οποία καθειλκύσθη το *"Νάξος".*

_Roi θα μας τρελλάνεις?????Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ.
_

----------


## vinman

Roi μας πέθανες πρωινιάτικο...
Τι ντοκουμέντο ήταν αυτό?
¶ψογος όπως πάντα...!!

----------


## prutanis

Roi σε ευχαριστουμε που μας κρατας ζωντανες τις μνημες με κατι τετοια ντοκουμεντα οσοι αγαπησαν αυτο το βαπορι και ταξιδεψαν μαζι του διαβαζοντας αυτα τα αποσπασματα νομιζω πως το βλεπουν μπροστα στα ματια τους να ταξιδευει εστω και με τη φαντασια τους..... :Very Happy:

----------


## NAXOS

ΕΚΤΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΜΕΓΑΛΟΥ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΣΤΟ ROI ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΦΗΜΕΡΙΔΑ,ΕΓΩ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΗΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΣΥΝΑΞΗ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΕ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΣΤΟΥΣ Ν-ΑΞΙΩΤΕΣ. ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΠΟΛΛΟΙ ( ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΟΝΤΑΙ ΟΛΟΙ). μΗΠΩΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩΜΕ ΥΠΟΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΜΕ ΤΙΤΛΟ Ν-ΑΞΙΩΤΕΣ ? ΑΝ ΝΟΜΙΖΕΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ, ΟΙ ΠΡΟΙΣΤΑΜΕΝΟΙ ΑΣ ΜΕΡΙΜΝΗΣΟΥΝ.

----------


## prutanis

φιλε NAXOS  πιστευω πως ειναι πολυ καλη η ιδεα σου και ευχομαι να υλοποιηθει

----------


## dimitris

Αντωνη το ντοκουμεντο σου ηταν το καλυτερο ξυπνημα για σημερα!!!
Για αλλη μια φορα μας εστειλες ολους εμας που το αγαπησαμε και το ταξιδεψαμε και ηταν η καλυτερη γεφυρα να μας ενωνει με το αγαπημενο μας νησι!!!

----------


## Haddock

Αποθησαύρισμα μνήμης για το ένα και μοναδικό Ναξάκι των Κυκλαδιτών. Πλούσια τα ελέη της αναζήτησης στα Ναυτικά Χρονικά. Φανταστείτε τι άλλο μπορεί να κρύβεται στα υπόλοιπα έντυπα της εποχής. Μπράβο στους polykas, Ellinis, και Roi που συνεχίζουν ακάθεκτοι το έργο της ανασκαφής.

Μια και ο prytanis, είχε *αναφερθεί* σε ταξίδι με υπεράριθμους θυμήθηκα αυτή τη *φωτογραφία* στο sundeck. Παρόμοιες εικόνες, έχουμε ζήσει οι περισσότεροι στο ΝΑΞΟΣ και σε πολλά ακτοπλοϊκά της εποχής.

Γιατί ανέφερα τα παραπάνω με τους υπεράριθμους; Μα πολύ απλά διότι αυτό που δεν ξεχνιέται με τίποτα, όσα χρόνια και να περάσουν, είναι τα overbooked αυτοκίνητα που έμεναν έξω αμανάτι, τις βρισιές, το σαματά, και το κομφούζιο με αξιωματικούς, πλήρωμα, πράκτορες, και οδηγούς. Ευτυχώς, χάρη στην προνοητικότητα μερικών ρομαντικών της ακτοπλοϊκής ιστορίας μας, όπως ο Jolly Roger, *θυμόμαστε* την περιπέτεια του ταξιδιού στην μακρινή Παροναξιά και όχι μόνο  :Wink:

----------


## morpanos

Οσα χρονια και αν περασουν ,οσα καραβια και αν ερθουν κανενα δεν θα ειναι σαν το θρυλικο Ναξος.Δεν θα το ξεχασουμε ποτε ελπιζοντας καποτε να το ξαναδουμε οπως τοτε

----------


## MARGARITIS24

αυτην την φωτο την εχω πανω απο το κρεββατι μου

----------


## morpanos

Εγω εχω αυτη πανω απο το δικο μου κρεβατι και γενικα σε ολο το σπιτι υπαρχει παντα κατι που να θυμιζει το θρυλικο βαπορι της Ναξου και οχι μονο.

----------


## morpanos

Για να μην παραπονιεστε οτι δεν μπορειτε να κοιμηθειτε το βραδυ ,αλλη μια φωτογραφια του βαπορα απο διαφορετικη γωνια ληψης.

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> 27 Φεβρουαρίου σήμερα.
> Μόλις 4 ημέρες μετά την ημερομηνία στην οποία καθειλκύσθη το *"Νάξος".*
> 
> Το απόκομμα είναι είναι από τα εξαιρετικά *"Ναυτικά Χρονικά"* της εποχής.
> Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους.
> Φίλοι paroskayak, Νίκο, Νάξος, Naxos, prutanis, dimitris, vinman,Tasioan, GiorgosVitz, Giorgos 1980, Grotta, russosf υπάρχουν πολλές αναφορές για το "Νάξος" στα ναυτιλιακά περιοδικά της εποχής. 
> Περίπου σαν σήμερα ....
> 
> Νάξος Ι.JPG
> Νάξος ΙΙ.JPG


Πιο πολύ μου άρεσε το σημείο που αναφέρει ...22 κόμβους!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Καλημέρες καλό μήνα και καλή σαρακοστή σε όλους. Επειδη έλειπα τα είδα σήμερα και θυμήθηκα πάλι τα παλιά......μελαγχόλησα είναι η αλήθεια....ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ σε όλους σας.....

----------


## Leo

Μόλις γύρισα απο τη Σύρο, όπου σκαλίζοντας παλιούς δίσκους από βινίλιο, στο σπίτι μου, βρήκα αυτό και σας το αφιερώνω (Αν έχει ξαναδημοσιευτεί ζητώ συγνώμη). Εδώ πάντως είναι και το καλισικό τραγούδι της όμορφης κυρίας των Κυκλάδων

P1140930111.jpg

----------


## prutanis

ωραιος ο Leo μας ξεσκαλισε παλι την μνημη μας!

----------


## Νάξος

Morpanos και Λεό σας ευχαριστούμε. Λίγες μέρες τολμήσαμε να λείψουμε από το φόρουμ και έγινε ο χαμός. Συγκίνηση, νοσταλγία αλλά και θλίψη για την απουσία του αγαπημένου βαποριού και το πέρας άλλων εποχών...

----------


## a.molos

Απο το τευχος Μαιου του έτους 1975, της ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΗΣ. Οι υπογραμμίσεις του φίλου Εσπερου, που μου παραχώρησε και τα σχετικά φύλλα.

naxos.jpg

----------


## Α/Τ ΝΕΑΡΧΟΣ

Γειά σας φίλοι μου (Αξιώτες και μη)...
Όταν πρωτομπήκα στον τόπο αυτόν ψάχνοντας κάποιες απαντήσεις για τα δύο μεγάλα ναυάγιά μας (Σαμίνα και Χρυσή Αυγή), δεν φανταζόμουν πόσα στοιχεία θα έβρισκα για το θρύλο του Αιγαίου (όποιοι έχουν αντιρρήσεις, το συζητάμε... :Wink: ).
Το ΔΙΚΟ μας βαπόρι λοιπόν... Το βαπόρι που κάποτε ανήκε στους νησιώτες και έφτασε στο σημείο να αγνοείται η τύχη του (αλήθεια βρέθηκε τελικά καμία άκρη για το τί απέγινε?). 
Ακόμα θυμάμαι το συγχωρεμένο τον πάππο μου να τρώει το βραδυνό του με τη φωτογραφία του ΝΑΞΟΣ πάνω από το τραπέζι και να μονολογεί "πως τους τη φέρανε έτσι", κι αφού τους πήρανε καλά καλά τα λεφτά για να πάρουνε μετοχές της ΑΝΕ Νάξου, τελικά τους μείνανε μόνο τα άχρηστα τα χαρτιά (η θεία μου έχει ακόμη ενθύμιο τις μετοχές αυτές).
Θυμάμαι βράδια του Αυγούστου που καθόμασταν στο μπουντί (στις Τρίποδες) κι ακούγαμε μες την ησυχία της νύχτας τη μπουρού του όταν σαλπάριζε.
Θυμάμαι σα να' ταν χθες ένα καλοκαίρι που επιστρέφοντας από τις καλοκαιρινές διακοπές μας φύγαμε με γεμάτο εφτάρι και στο Κάβο Ντόρο ο καιρός χάλασε περισσότερο κι ο κόσμος έβγαζε τα σωθικά του, κι όμως η Ναξάρα εκεί να μην καταλαβαίνει τίποτα...
Θυμάμαι να σειέται το βαπόρι ολάκερο όταν έπεφτε η άγκυρα και να βλέπεις ένα σκαρί σχεδόν 100 μέτρων να δένει σε χρόνο dt για τα μέσα και τα δεδομένα της εποχής εκείνης.
Ούτε τις κόντρες με τ' αλλα τα βαπόρια που αναφέρατε φίλοι μου πιο πριν μπορώ να ξεχάσω. Μάλιστα μια φορά, μπαίνοντας στο λιμάνι της Πάρου με τη μία από τις τρείς θέσεις πιασμένες από ένα φορτηγό, την άλλη νομίζω από το Απόλλων που ερχόταν από τα νησιά και το Γεώργιος να έχει πάρει κεφάλι στον πλού από Πειραιά, νά' ρχεται το Ναξάκι μας και μέχρι να κάνει τη μανούβρα το Γεώργιος, νά' χουμε καπελώσει κάβους εμείς και να κάθεται το Γεώργιος ένα μισάωρο έξω. Σ' εκείνο μάλιστα το ταξίδι είχαμε βρει καμπίνα με τα χίλια ζόρια, κι ήταν η καμπίνα αυτή στην ίσαλο γραμμή. Και κάθε κύμα που ερχότανε μια σκοτείνιαζε το δωματιάκι και μια φωτιζότανε όταν έφευγε το νερό από το φινιστρίνι. 
Οι θύμισες είναι πολλές. Μα πιο έντονα στη μνήμη μου έχει χαραχτεί ένα ακόμα ταξίδι νομίζω καλοκαίρι το "82 ή του "83. Το βαπόρι να ταξιδεύει για Πάρο - Νάξο και να έχει γεμάτο οχτάρι (νομίζω το ίδιο βράδυ είχε πέσει απαγορευτικό). Εγώ καθισμένος στο κάθισμά μου να κοιτάζω έξω και να βλέπω μια ουρανό και μία θάλασσα. Και το πορτοκαλί θηρίο, κούτσα κούτσα να φτάνει στην Παροικιά. Ε ρε και μόλις φεύγουμε παίρνει μια κλίση το βαπόρι... Φύγανε ποτήρια, καφέδες, νερά, τσάντες... Μια αντράλα μες το πλοιο, μια οχλαγωγία, ένας χαμός. Και τότε εμφανίζεται κάποιος από τους αξιωματικούς (θυμάμαι απλά πως ήταν ένστολος, δεν θυμάμαι όμως τί ήταν) και κοιτώντας όλο αυτό το μπάχαλο γυρνάει και λέει φωναχτά: "Πως κάνετε έτσι ρε παιδιά, λίγο θάλασσα έχει, δεν έχει φουρτούνα...". Και κατά τις 16:30 φτάσαμε στη Νάξο!
Έτσι ήταν. Γι' αυτό το σκαρί, το οχταράκι ήταν άνετο. Δεν καταλάβαινε από καιρούς όπως άλλα (ακόμα και μεγαλύτερα). Ήξερες ότι άμα έλυνε κάβους, θα έφτανες στον προορισμό σου. Έστω κι αν αργούσε λίγο. Πάντως θα έφτανες.
Να είστε καλά ρε παιδιά... Όλοι σας... Εγώ δυστυχώς δεν έχω πολύ υλικό για να προσφέρω. Μόνο κάποιες φωτογραφίες που πρέπει να ξεθάψω όταν πάω Αθήνα στους δικούς μου. Κι αυτές από kodak της εποχής... Λίγο κατάστρωμα, λίγο πρύμνη... Όμως νομίζω πως το υλικό που έχετε ήδη ρίξει είναι υπεραρκετό για να αφήσουμε το νου να ταξιδέψει πάλι με το πιο όμορφο σκαρί που πέρασε ποτέ το Κάβο Ντόρο...
Καλά ταξίδια σε όλους! Πραγματικά ή νοερά...

----------


## karystos

Ταξίδι του 1980 για τη Νάξο. Στην κόντρα Γέφυρα του ΝΑΞΟΣ.

ΝΑΧΟΣ.jpg

----------


## Νάξος

Φίλε Κάρυστος η φωτογραφία που ανέβασες αποτελεί σπάνιο φωτογραφικό ντοκουμέντο. Είναι η πρώτη φωτογραφία στην οποία διακρίνεται η ονομασία του καραβιού με χαρακτήρες στα πλευρικά του καταστρώματα, στο ύψος της γέφυρας (τα πορτοκαλιά γράμματα αυτής της ανεπανάληπτης γραμματοσειράς). Είναι επίσης φωτογραφία στην οποία μπορούμε να δούμε (οριακά) την κόντρα-γέφυρα  κουβερτωμένη. Αργότερα, όταν το πλοίο αφέθηκε στο έλεος των εκάστοτε ιδιοκτητών του, η κόντρα-γέφυρα και το ανώτερο κατάστρωμα έπαψαν να είναι κουβερτωμένα μιας και το βαπόρι παρημελείτο επιμελώς. 

Για όλους αυτούς τους λόγους και για το ότι απλά ανέβασες μια φωτογραφία του αγαπημένου μας βάπορα σ' ευχαριστούμε θερμά που δέχτηκες να τη μοιραστούμε.

----------


## kilo65

Καλησπέρα από ένα καινούργιο μέλος και μάλιστα από την Νάξο.
Από τελεταία νέα που είχα (δεν ξέρω αν αναφέρθηκε αλλού) το πλοίο στη κίνα το μεγάλωσαν κατά 20 περίπου μέτρα και έπιασε περίπου τα 22 μίλια σύμφωνα με γέρο παλιό πλήρωμα και ντόπιο που μαθαίνει νέα του.

----------


## Ellinis

Kαλώς ήρθες στην παρέα φίλε kilo65. Μήπως ο "γέρος παλιό πλήρωμα και ο ντόπιος" γνωρίζουν και την τοποθεσία που βρίσκεται το καράβι; Θα μας βοηθούσε στην προσπάθεια να το εντοπίσουμε.

----------


## kilo65

Βεβαίως πολύ εύκολο να τον ρωτήσω μόλις τον δώ τις επόμενες μέρες. Νομίζω μου είπε αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος για αυτό θα τον ξαναρωτήσω. Το μόνο που θυμάμαι είναι ότι μου είπε πως  η επέμβαση έγινε βάση των αρχικών σχεδίων που είχαν εκδοθεί στην μελέτη.

----------


## prutanis

Καλως ηλθες στην παρεα μας κι απο εμενα φιλε kilo65 τα νεα που λες για το θρυλικο Βαπορα ειναι καλα μακαρι να γινουνε και πιο συγκεκριμενα,και μια και λες πως εισαι κι απο Ναξο ειμαστε πολλοι Αξωτες εδω!

----------


## Νάξος

Φίλε κίλο65 κάποια μέλη του φόρουμ, όπως ο «μάγος» ή Ζιοβάννι ή Χάντοκ ή κατά φόρουμ parocayak καθώς κι εγώ προσωπικώς, έχουμε φάει τα μάτια και τα νύχια μας πάνω σε mac και πισιά για να βρούμε τον πορτοκαλή μύθο… Καταλαβαίνεις ότι τέτοια μηνύματα ανάβουν μπουρλότο και τα εγκεφαλικά καραδοκούν στη γωνία. 

Καλώς ήρθες στο φόρουμ και στα ταξείδια που πρόκειται να κάνουμε παρέα.

----------


## Rocinante

> Φίλε κίλο65 κάποια μέλη του φόρουμ, όπως ο «μάγος» ή Ζιοβάννι ή Χάντοκ ή κατά φόρουμ parocayak καθώς κι εγώ προσωπικώς, έχουμε φάει τα μάτια και τα νύχια μας πάνω σε mac και πισιά για να βρούμε τον πορτοκαλή μύθο… Καταλαβαίνεις ότι τέτοια μηνύματα ανάβουν μπουρλότο και τα εγκεφαλικά καραδοκούν στη γωνία. 
> 
> Καλώς ήρθες στο φόρουμ και στα ταξείδια που πρόκειται να κάνουμε παρέα.


Αχ φιλε Ναξος...
Εχω φτασει στο σημειο να σαρωσω καθε κολπο και κολπισκο της νοτιας κινας απο το google earth μπας και εντοπισω τιποτα απο το Ναξος και το Hong ju...

----------


## Νάξος

Φίλε Ρόση, η Κίνα είναι μια αχανής χώρα με 1,2 δις ψυχές, οι περισσότερες από τις οποίες ζουν κατά μήκος της ακτογραμμής της. Τα λιμάνια και τα νησιά εκεί είναι εκατοντάδες. Το google earth δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι χρήσιμο δεδομένου ότι παρέχει στατικές φωτογραφίες (εκτός αν έχεις κάνα google earth με προνομιακές υπηρεσίες βάσει συνδρομής). Ψάχνουμε βελόνα στα άχυρα. Θεωρώ θαύμα που πριν από μήνες βρήκα το Χρυσή ¶μμος στο flickr. Και οι Κινέζοι με την γραφή τους περιπλέκουν τα πράγματα… Τελικά όμως αυτό που μετράει είναι η τρέλα της αναζήτησης, το ταξείδι στον χώρο και το χρόνο.

----------


## Haddock

Μέχρι να μάθουμε που το εξαφάνισαν στην ¶πω Ανατολή, πάρτε μια *τορπίλη* από την Πορτάρα, έτσι για να φτιαχνόμαστε...

Από το εξαιρετικό blog για την *Αξά*.

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> Μέχρι να μάθουμε που το εξαφάνισαν στην ¶πω Ανατολή, πάρτε μια *τορπίλη* από την Πορτάρα, έτσι για να φτιαχνόμαστε...
> 
> Από το εξαιρετικό blog για την *Αξά*.


Αυτό δεν είναι τορπίλη.  Αυτό είναι η … ατομική βόμβα!  Ολοταχώς για ύπνο!  Ο Νίκος γίνεται …επικίνδυνος αυτές τις ώρες, και αύριο είναι εργάσιμη! 8)

----------


## Νάξος

Ήμουνα έτοιμος να κλείσω τον υπολογιστή… Και είπα να ρίξω μια ματιά στο νήμα. Και έχασα τα αυγά και τα πασχάλια. Α ρε Νικόλα μάγε!

Την χρονιά εκείνη η Ναξάρα μας είχε έναν ασύλληπτο καπετάνιο. Το βαπόρι γυρνάει από Δονούσα σε ένα κλασικό δρομολόγια μία τουλάχιστον φορά την εβδομάδα. Να 'σαι καλά φίλε, θα δούμε ωραία όνειρα απόψε.

----------


## STATHIS1989

γεια σε ολους...ειμαι νεο μελος...εχω διαβασει οσα εχετε πει για το ναξος και σκεφτηκα να ανεβασω μερικες φοτο του ναξος(ο πατερας μου εργαζοταν στο ναξος,μεχρι που του αλλαξαν το χρωμα και εφυγε)και ετσι εχω καποιες φοτο του πλοιου...

----------


## Giwrgos1980

> γεια σε ολους...ειμαι νεο μελος...εχω διαβασει οσα εχετε πει για το ναξος και σκεφτηκα να ανεβασω μερικες φοτο του ναξος(ο πατερας μου εργαζοταν στο ναξος,μεχρι που του αλλαξαν το χρωμα και εφυγε)και ετσι εχω καποιες φοτο του πλοιου...


Καλημέρα Στάθη....καλως όρισες στην παρέα μας......θα ήταν ότι καλύτερο να δούμε και άλλες φωτό από το αγαπημένο μας βαπόρι....

----------


## STATHIS1989

μια ερωτηση...πως μπορω να τις ανεβασω;;;γιατι δεν βρισκω απο που μπορω να τις ανεβασω.ευχαριστω.

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος στάθη όταν γράφεις κάποιο post υπάρχει ενα κουμπί που απικονίζεται με ένα συνδετήρα που σου επιτρέπει να βάλεις ένα συνημένο αρχείο.....

----------


## STATHIS1989

ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ..ΔΕΝ ΔΕΧΕΤΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΕΙΚΟΝΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΛΕΕΙ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟ ΜΕΓΕΘΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΦΟΤΟ...ΘΑ ΔΩ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΜΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΤΡΟΠΟ ΝΑ ΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΠΟΙΗΣΩ ΛΙΓΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΑΛΥΣΗ...

----------


## sylver23

οι διαστασεις πρεπει να ειναι 1000 χ 1000 στο φορουμ και 1000χ 750 στην γκαλερι.
νομιζω οτι και με την ζωγραφικη μπορεις να κανεις resize αλλιως ψαξε στο νετ καποιο προγραμμα

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πάμε φίλοι μου να διαβάσουμε μια πραγματικά υπέροχη ιστορία.
Την έγραψε ο *Αποστόλης Δόμβρος* στο βιβλίο του με τίτλο *"Ιστορίες από το Πέραμα"* που εκδόθηκε το 1999.

Περιλαμβάνει ιστορίες από το Πέραμα που αναφέρονται στη ναυπήγηση των γνωστών και αγαπημένων μας πλοίων.
Ξεκινά με το "Νάξος", τιμής ένεκεν.
Το βιβλίο το βρήκαμε μαζί με τον καλό φίλο Ellinis.
O φίλος paroskayak μας βοήθησε στη μετατροπή του με κείμενο.

Αφιερώνεται εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους.
Την ιστορία θα τη δούμε σε δυο συνέχειες και στο τέλος θα επισηνάψουμε ένα αρχείο με ολόκληρο το κειμένο.

Φίλοι paroskayak, Νάξος, ΝΑΞΟΣ, dimitris, prutanis, Νίκος, Leo, T.S.S. APOLLON, Καπεταν Αντρέα, Rocinante, vinman, scoufgian, moutsokwstas, Giwrgos1980, Stathis1989, Έργη, απολαύσουμε τον Αποστόλη Δόμβρο

*ΟΙ ΑΝΕΜΙΣΤΗΡΕΣ ΤΟΥ «ΝΑΞΟΣ»*  *ΚΑΙ Ο ΑΓΙΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΠΑΡΟΝΑΞΙΑΣ* 

"Όπως αναφέραμε και στα προηγούμενα, το Πέραμα ξεκίνησε τη ναυπηγική του δραστηριότητα με φεριμπόουτ τύπου «παντόφλας»/ με εξαίρεση ίσως
 το *«Κεφαλληνία»* του Στρίντζη και το *«Έλλη»* του Φραγκουδάκη, που ήταν κλειστού τύπου. Όσο περνούσε όμως η δεκαετία του '60, πύκνωναν οι κατασκευές μεγάλων φεριμπόουτ κλειστού τύπου.
 Στο χορό μπήκαν οι εταιρείες λαϊκής βάσης, που στήθηκαν σε διάφορα νησιά κατά τα πρότυπα των μεγάλων κρητικών εταιρειών, της ΑΝΕΚ στα Χανιά και των Μινωικών στο Ηράκλειο. (Για την ιστορία, αναφέρω ότι οι δύο μεγάλες αυτές εταιρείες δεν κατασκεύασαν τότε νέα πλοία. Οι Μινωικές επιχείρησαν νέες κατασκευές μόλις πριν από τρία χρόνια και η ΑΝΕΚ τώρα). Οι νεοσύστατες αυτές εταιρείες λαϊκής βάσης, κυρίως των μικρών νησιών, φάνηκαν πιο φιλόδοξες, πιο θαρραλέες, ίσως γιατί τα πλοία που χρειάζονταν τα νησιά τους, επειδή ήταν μικρότερα, απαιτού*σαν και μικρότερα κεφάλαια, τα οποία συγκεντρώνονταν ευκολότερα.
 Φυσικά, οι νέες ναυπηγήσεις στηρίζονταν πάντα στο δάνειο της ΕΤΒΑ, το οποίο με τα υπερτιμολογημένα τιμολόγια, που όλοι πρόθυμα έδιδαν, κάλυπτε σχεδόν το 90% του κόστους του νέου πλοίου.
 Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι τότε η χούντα προωθούσε αυτές τις δουλειές για λόγους προπαγανδιστικούς, και έτσι το Πέραμα ήταν παραγωγική κυψέλη.
 Έτσι φτιάχτηκαν πλοία, αλλά δυστυχώς όχι ναυπηγεία. Από τη μια μεριά τα μεγάλα ναυπηγεία, του Σκαραμαγκά και της Ελευσίνας με τα προνόμια τους, και από την άλλη ο ΟΛΠ, δεν επέτρεψαν στο Πέραμα τη δημιουργία σωστών ναυπηγείων. Έτσι, όταν το «μπουμ» των ναυπηγήσεων πέρασε, το Πέραμα απόμεινε σαν παραθαλάσσιο οικόπεδο, και μάλιστα στενό. Σήμερα, που οι περιορισμοί  εξέλιπον, δυστυχώς πέταξε το «ναυπηγικό πουλάκι».
 Μία από τις μικρές ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες λαϊκής βάσης ήταν και της  Νάξου, που έφτιαξε το επιβατηγό-οχηματαγωγό *«Νάξο**ς».*


 Νάξου, που έφτιαξε το επιβατηγό-οχηματαγωγό *«Νάξο**ς».* Κινητήρια δύναμη και εμπνευστής της ΑΝΕ Νάξου ήταν ο *καπετάν Γιάννης Βασιλακάκης*, πρώην καπετάνιος του *«Έλλη»,* του *Φραγκουδάκη,* και *«Αξιώτης».*
 Ναυπηγοί του* «Νάξος»* ήταν το γνωστό ιταλοσπουδασμένο (Πολυτεχνείο της Τεργέστης) δίδυμο *Γιάννης Κουιμάνης - Χρήστος Σιμόπουλος,* που μαζί με τα άλλα δίδυμα *Ερμογένη - Νέγκα* και *Ασφή - Σκουνάκη*, σφράγισαν τη ναυπηγική δραστηριότητα του Περάματος. Αρχιμηχανικός της εταιρείας ήταν ο Αριστείδης Πετρόπουλος, που είχε χρηματίσει Α' μηχανικός, στο *«Έλλη»* κι αυτός, - και δυστυχώς για μένα ερωτευμένος- με τις μηχανές *Deutz*, που φτιάχνονταν στην Κολωνία της Δυτικής Γερμανίας. Λέω δυστυχώς για μένα, διότι ως αντιπρόσωπος των μηχανών *ΜΑΚ*, πάλι από τη Γερμανία, πολύ τις ήθελα στο *«Νάξος».* Ο υπόλοιπος όμως τεχνικός εξοπλισμός πέρασε από τα χέρια μου, όποος τα ελικοφόρα αξονικά συγκροτήματα και οι έλικες, που δόθηκαν στη *Scaffran*, οι μηχανές καταστρώματος, στον *Hatlapa**,* και οι εξαεριστήρες μηχανοστασίου στην *Ι**GW*, που η εταιρεία μου, η *Technoship**,* αντιπροσώπευε. Από το δοκιμαστικό ταξίδι κιόλας φάνηκε ότι κάτι δεν πήγαινε καλά. Το καράβι δεν έπιανε την ταχύτητα που είχε υπολογιστεί.
 «Καλά να πάθετε», σκέφτηκα εγώ, «αφού δεν βάλατε τις μηχανές *«**ΜΑΚ».*
 

Σύντομα η συνέχεια ...

----------


## Νάξος

Βλέπω συνωμοσία μεταξύ Αντουάν, Ελληνίς και μάγου προκειμένου να κολλήσουμε και αυτό το βράδυ στην οθόνη του υπολογιστή! Αντώνη πες μου πού μπορώ να βρω το βιβλίο. Δεν υπάρχουν λόγια να σας ευχαριστήσουμε παιδιά.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ιδού η συνέχεια του περίφημου κειμένου περί του "Νάξος".
 *"Ιστορίες από το Πέραμα"* (Αθήνα 1999) *Αποστόλης Δόμβρος και "Ναυτικά Χρονικά".*
 Από τον Ellinis και εμένα για όλους τους φίλους.
 Υπάρχει και συνέχεια σε άλλα αγαπημένα πλοία.

 "Δεν πρόλαβα να εκδηλώσω τη χαιρεκακία μου και όλοι έριξαν την ευθύνη στις προπέλες μου, της *Shaffran**.* Τότε η έλικα ήταν ξέφραγο αμπέλι. Όλοι έριχναν πάνω της όλα τα λάθη. Μέχρι που ήρθε η *Shaffran* και αργότερα η *Shaffran**-Η**ellas*, το εργοστάσιο ελίκων που ίδρυσα, και η έλικα απέκτησε μάνα και πατέρα, έπαψε να είναι η «στραβή πινακωτή», που όλα τα στραβά ψωμιά ήτανε δικά της. Τι συνέβαινε όμως στο *«Νάξος»*;

 Στις κανονικές στροφές για την υπηρεσιακή ταχύτητα των μηχανών, η θερμοκρασία των καυσαερίων στην έξοδο τους ήταν υψηλότερη από αυτήν που προδιέγραψε η *Deutz**.*
 Με άλλα λόγια, για να μην υπερθερμαίνονται οι μηχανές, έπρεπε το *«Νάξος»* να ταξιδεύει με ελαττούμενες στροφές στις μηχανές του και έτσι η ταχύτητα του ήταν κάπου δύο μίλια μικρότερη. 
 Όλοι οι πατατοπαραγωγοί της Νάξου και οι μαγαζάτορές της, που είχαν αγοράσει μετοχές, έπεσαν πάνω στον καπετάν Γιάννη να τον φάνε. Αυτός, με τη σειρά του, στον Μαστρο-Αρίστο, που είχε κάνει τις τεχνικές επιλογές, αυτός πάνω στους ναυπηγούς, αυτοί πάνω στις μηχανές της Deutz και οι ντηζελομηχανάδες πάνω σε μένα και στις έλικες μου. ¶λλο τίποτα δεν υπήρχε μετά τις έλικες. Εγώ δεν μπορούσα να ρίξω σε κανέναν άλλο την ευθύνη. Οι έλικες ήταν ήδη μέσα στο νερό και στο νερό δεν μπορούσε, τουλάχιστον ένας μηχανικός του Πολυτεχνείου, να ρίξει το σφάλμα.
 Έγιναν έλεγχοι επί ελέγχων, συμβούλια επί συμβουλίων, αποτέλεσμα μηδέν.
 Εν τω μεταξύ, το *«'Ελλη»* του Φραγκουδάκη, που ο καπετάν Γιάννης διέδιδε ότι θα το έβγαζε με το *«Νάξος»,* άμα τη εμφανίσει του, από τη γραμμή της Παροναξίας, έφευγε αργότερα από τον Πειραιά και έφτανε νωρίτερα στη Νάξο.

 Η κατάσταση είχε γίνει εκρηκτική. Εδώ δεν είχαμε να κάνουμε με δύο-τρεις ή, έστω, πέντε συνεταίρους εφοπλιστές, είχαμε να κάνουμε με ένα ολόκληρο νησί ή, καλύτερα, με το μισό αρχιπέλαγος, αν λάβουμε υπόψη μας και τους μικρομετόχους από τα Κουφονήσια.
 Αποφασίστηκε λοιπόν να γίνει ένα μεγάλο συμβούλιο με όλους τους εμπλεκόμενους τεχνικούς παράγοντες, Γερμανούς και Έλληνες.
 Σε ένα λοιπόν από τα ταξίδια του «Νάξος» επιβιβάστηκαν όλοι ναυπηγοί Κουιμάνης - Σιμόπουλος, ο Γερμανός αρχιμηχανικός της Deutz-Hellas, Κλάους Ρορ, οι βοηθοί του, Καλδίρης και Βενιέρης, ο αρχισχεδιαστής της Schaffran,  Ρόμπερτ Κρεφτ, η αφεντιά μου, και aπό την πλοιοκτησία ο καπετάν Γιάννης, και ο Μαστρο-Αρίστος, οι οποίοι κατάφεραν να απομακρύνουν τους λοιπούς παράγοντες της εταιρείας, το Διοικητικό Συμβούλιο δηλαδή και τους μεγαλομετόχους. Σε ένα μικρό σαλονάκι στο πάνω κατάστρωμα, μαζευτήκαμε όλοι μας και άρχισε το τσεκάρισμα. Μία μία μέτρηση επί του πλοίου συγκρινόταν με τα πρωτόκολλα των δοκιμών των μηχανών στο εργοστάσιο της Deutz. Ο Κρεφτ επαλήθευσε ακόμη μια φορά τις ναυτιλιακές γραμμές των σχεδίων με την πραγματικότητα. Έλαβε υπόψη τις κακοτεχνίες των ελασματουργών. Τίποτα δεν μπορούσε να προκαλέσει την απώλεια δύο ολόκληρων μιλίων ταχύτητας.
 Όλοι σήκωσαν, απελπισμένοι, τα χέρια ψηλά.
 Μετρήθηκε η υπάρχουσα ταχύτητα του σκάφους με έναν απλούστατο τρόπο, που πρότεινε εκείνη τη στιγμή ο Κρεφτ, επειδή ταξιδεύοντας στο Αιγαίο δεν μπορούσαμε να παραπλεύσουμε το μίλι της Σαλαμίνας και να βρούμε την ταχύτητα του «Νάξος».
 0 Κρεφτ έφτιαξε εκείνη τη στιγμή δύο ξύλινους σταυρούς, είπε και τους πέταξαν από την πλώρη, και μέτρησε το χρόνο που χρειάστηκαν να φτάσουν στην πρύμνη. Από το μήκος του σκάφους και το χρόνο αυτό, έβγαλε την ταχύτητα του σκάφους. Πάλι έλειπαν τα δύο μίλια.
 -   Πάμε στο μηχανοστάσιο, μου λέει.
 -   Πάμε.
 -   Ποιανού κατασκευαστή είναι οι εξαεριστήρες;
 -   Της ΙGW του Αμβούργου. Τους εκπροσωπώ στην  Ελλάδα.
 -  Είναι σοβαρός κατασκευαστής, μου λέει. 
 Φθάνουμε στο μηχανοστάσιο και εκεί γελά, επιτέλους, το χείλι του πικραμένου. 
 Τι είχε γίνει;

 Οι ανεμιστήρες-εξαεριστήρες έπρεπε να πετυχαίνουν εξήντα φορές την ώρα την αλλαγή του αέρα του μηχανοστασίου. Έτσι, η θερμοκρασία του μηχανοστασίου παραμένει η πρέπουσα, παρά τη θερμότητα που συνεχώς παράγεται από τη λειτουργία των μηχανών.
 Τα μηχανήματα αυτά εξ αρχής εργάζονται είτε ως εξαεριστήρες (βγάζουν αέρα από το μηχανοστάσιο) είτε ως ανεμιστήρες (βάζουν αέρα). Αν κατά λάθος ο ανεμιστήρας εργαστεί σαν εξαεριστήρας, τότε η απόδοση του ελαττώνεται. Αποτέλεσμα της λανθασμένης τοποθέτησης εξαεριστήρων ήταν το μηχανοστάσιο να μην αερίζεται κανονικά, δηλαδή να ανεβαίνει η θερμοκρασία του πάνω από το κανονικό και να νομίζουμε ότι ζεσταίνονται οι μηχανές, επειδή οι προπέλες ήταν «βαριές».
 Το πρόβλημα λύθηκε με ένα αναποδογύρισμα των μηχανημάτωναυτών.

 Στη *Σαντορίνη*, όπου διανυκτέρευσε το *«Νάξος»**,* έγινε γλέντι τρικούβερτο. Όλοι το είχαμε ανάγκη. Τα καλά νέα μεταδόθηκαν σαν αστραπή. Όταν φτάσαμε στη Νάξο, όλοι τα ξέρανε. Παντού χαμόγελα και συγχαρητήρια στον Κρεφτ, που μας ξελάσπωσε όλους.
 Στη Νάξο επιβιβάστηκε για τον Πειραιά, ως επιβάτης, ο μητροπολίτης Παροναξίας. Ανέβηκε στη γέφυρα, χαιρέτησε τον καπετάνιο και του έδωσε τα συγχαρητήρια του για το νέο σκάφος.
 Όταν πήγαμε να σαλπάρουμε, ο εργάτης της άγκυρας δεν μπορούσε να την ανεβάσει. Δοκιμή ξανά και ξανά. Τίποτα! Τι να κάνουμε, έπρεπε να αποπλεύσουμε. Ρίχνουν μια σημαδούρα στην άκρη της αλυσίδας της άγκυρας και την αφήνουν στη μέση του λιμανιού της Νάξου.
 Ο εργάτης της άγκυρας ήτανε κατασκευής του εργοστασίου *Hatlapa**,*που αντιπροσώπευα πάλι εγώ. Κανένας δεν ασχολήθηκε όμως μαζί μου. Στα χείλη όλων σχηματιζόταν η ίδια λέξη:
 Ο παπάς!
 Την ασφάλεια, που κάηκε στο χειριστήριο του εργάτη των αγκύρων του , κανείς δεν έψαξε εκείνη τη στιγμή να βρει καινα αντικαταστήσει".

*Αποστόλης Δόμβρος*

* "Ιστορίες από το Πέραμα"*

----------


## Rocinante

ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΟ !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Α πα πα πα πα......ζημιές απόψε.......!!!!!!!!!

----------


## DAFEL

ΣΩΣΤΟΤΑΤΟΣ ΕΥΓΕ ΕΤΣΙ ΕΓΙΝΕ

----------


## dimitris

Αντωνη ποσα θες να μας τρελανεις? :Wink:

----------


## marsant

Φοβερη ιστορια και ειναι απο αυτες που μενουν για παντα χαραγμενες στο μυαλο του ανθρωπου.Φιλε Αντωνη σε ευχαριστουμε που την μοιραστηκες μαζι μας.

----------


## Νάξος

Η ιστορία Αντώνη είναι καταπληκτική και σε ευχαριστούμε και σένα και τον Ελληνίς και το μάγο που συντονιστήκατε και μας την παρουσιάσατε. Ωστόσο, η ιστορία, αυτή καθεαυτή με βάζει σε ακόμα περισσότερες σκέψεις και θολώνει ακόμη περισσότερο την αντίληψη που έχω για εκείνη την εποχή. Δεν τίθεται θέμα αμφισβήτησης της ιστορίας, αλλά δημιουργίας κάποιων ερωτηματικών τα οποία θα τα καταθέσω στό φόρουμ όχι τώρα, αλλά ελλείψει χρόνου σε 2-3 μέρες. Δυστυχώς για τις επόμενες 2 μέρες πρέπει να ξενυχτήσω δουλεύοντας. 

Εδώ πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να επέμβει ο φίλος μας ο aopf που έβαλε μπουρλότο στο θέμα λίγους μήνες πριν… αποδεικνύεται πάντως ότι για να πάρει φωτιά το φόρουμ δεν χρειάζεται να μπαίνει υποχρεωτικά φωτογραφία ή φιλμ. Μερικοί εξαίρετοι φίλοι γνωρίζουν καλά τον τρόπο.

----------


## Haddock

Διαβάζω και ξεζουμίζω την εμπειρία του Αποστόλη Δόμβρου. Λες και βγήκε από το κουτί του μεγάλου παραμυθά Νίκου Πιλάβιου, η αφήγηση του είναι αναπόσπαστο κομμάτι του πορτοκαλή Μύθου των Κυκλάδων. Κι ας μην ήμασταν παρόντες στο παρθενικό ταξίδι παρέα με το τεχνικό επιτελείο της Technoship, εν τούτοις, θέλουμε να πορευτούμε στο αλμυρό μονοπάτι του θαλασσοκράτορα, ν' αφουγκραστούμε τους παφλασμούς του Αιγαίου, και ν' ακούσουμε ήχους μυστικούς των Deutz.

Παραφράζοντας τον Ν. Καζαντζάκη, «κι όμως μια μυστική γοητεία είχε το πλοίο ετούτο, μαυλιστικό ξόρκι το ταξίδεμα του, που ζάλιζε και μεθούσε κι έκανε την καρδιά σου να χορεύει».

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε Roi Baudoin ηταν παρα πολυ καλο ! ευχαριστουμε , και περιμενουμε και αλλες τετοιες ευχαριστες εκπληξεις!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*...Το μεσημέρι στα νησιά,*
*στον Πειραιά το βράδυ,*
*τ'όνειρό μας έγινε* 
*τώρα πραγματικότης,*
*να ταξιδεύει άνετα* 
*ο Παριανός κι ο Αξώτης*
*Σαν το Νάξος το καράβι* 
*ένα γίνεται στα χίλια*
*και την ώρα να πηγαίνει*
*με 22 μίλια...*
Καταχωρημένη διαφήμιση στο περιοδικό ΔΙΑΚΟΠΕΣ του 1975.
(Τα λόγια είναι περιττά...)
diakopes00.jpg

diakopes002.jpg

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Φίλε Τ.S.S APOLLON είσαι απίστευτος......το αρχείο σου όντως είναι απύθμενο!!!!!!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B Νάξος, Μάϊος 1975...
Φωτογραφία Σ. Βαλάκης
naxos.jpg

----------


## dimitris

> *...Το μεσημέρι στα νησιά,*
> *στον Πειραιά το βράδυ,*
> *τ'όνειρό μας έγινε* 
> *τώρα πραγματικότης,*
> *να ταξιδεύει άνετα* 
> *ο Παριανός κι ο Αξώτης*
> *Σαν το Νάξος το καράβι* 
> *ένα γίνεται στα χίλια*
> *και την ώρα να πηγαίνει*
> ...


Χωρις λογια... :Wink: 
Ευχαριστουμε!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## prutanis

Nα σαι καλα T.S.S. APOLLON!!!

----------


## Haddock

Ο Apollon με τα ντοκουμέντα του, μου δίνει άψογη πάσα για να επισημάνω κάτι που είχαμε συζητήσει με τον Ντίνο παλαιότερα και ίσως να μην το έχουν προσέξει οι Ναξάκηδες. Πρόκειται για την αλλαγή χρωματισμού στο υψηλότερο τμήμα των τσιμινιέρων. Δείτε τη λεπτομέρεια από τις δυο φωτογραφίες που έχω επισυνάψει. Δεν γνωρίζω για πόσα καιρό διατηρήθηκε ο μπλε χρωματισμός αλλά θα ήταν σύντομη η δοκιμή με αυτό το χρώμα. Ίσως το πείραμα με το μπλε στις τσιμινιέρες να μην πέτυχε λόγω των καυσαερίων με τα γκριζωπά κατάλοιπά τους. Εικάζω ότι ο μπουχός των Deutz, με τη μαυρίλα του, θα αλλοίωνε το νησιώτικο πάντρεμα του άσπρου με το μπλέ, ειδικά σε ένα σημείο τόσο χτυπητό για την γενικότερη εικόνα του πλοίου.

Μάλιστα, οι φωτογραφίες της μπροσούρας το παρουσιάζουν με τον μαύρο χρωματισμό ο οποίος φαίνεται σε *αυτή* τη φωτογραφία του 1977. Αν δείτε μεταγενέστερες φωτογραφίες, ο χρωματισμός αυτός, δυστυχώς, κατέβηκε ακόμα χαμηλότερα και συγκεκριμένα στο ύψος της γρίλιας που βλέπει προς την πρώρα. Σε αισθητικό επίπεδο, θα συμφωνήσω με τις παρατηρήσεις του Παντελή Δεσποτίδη στη μαγευτική *επιστολή* του.




> Tο βλέμμα μας ακολουθώντας την ανοδικότητα των καμπυλών οδηγούνταν ψηλά μέχρι τα ραβδωτά μπλε τμήματα που μείωναν οπτικά τον όγκο της εξωτερικής πλευράς των φουγάρων, ενώ μέσα τους συναντούσαμε την ανάγλυφη παράσταση του ομώνυμου νησιού, χρωματισμένη μορφολογικά. Δυστυχώς, αργότερα, ο περιφερειακός μαύρος χρωματισμός των φουγάρων στο υψηλότερο σημείο τους κατέβηκε χαμηλότερα, αφαιρώντας την αίσθηση ανωτερότητας που τα χαρακτήριζε.



Ευτυχώς ο Apollon μας παρουσίασε το slide του κ. Βαλάκη για να θυμόμαστε το γέννημα θρέμα της Νάξου στην μορφή που το εμπνεύστηκαν οι ναυπηγοί του.


tsiminiera_01.jpg tsiminiera_02.jpg

----------


## Νάξος

Αναγκάζομαι να είμαι σύντομος λόγω πίεσης…

Φίλε TSS Aπόλλων ανέβασες μία φανταστική -από κάθε άποψη- φωτογραφία του βαποριού. Προσωπικά τη συγκαταλέγω στις 3 καλλίτερες που έχουν ποτέ τραβηχτεί. Την κρατάς για τα παιδιά σου. Μετά από 20 χρόνια που θα την πουλήσουν σε καμιά γκαλερί θα έχουν λύσει το βιοποριστικό τους πρόβλημα! Γενικά το αρχείο σου είναι σύνολο από κειμήλια τα οποία αν τα εκθέσεις θα δημιουργήσεις λαϊκό προσκύνημα και κοσμοσυρροή.

Νικόλα οι παρατηρήσεις σου είναι πολύ ψαγμένες και φυσικά εύστοχες. Πολύ καλή η σκέψη να αναμοχλευθούν κάποια πραγματάκια που έχουν ήδη θιγεί για το πλοίο και η οπτική γωνία από την οποία τα επανεκθέτεις είναι μοναδική.

Ζούμε μεγάλες στιγμές στο φόρουμ.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Όποιος θέλεις ας διαβάσει μια ακόμα ι*στορία από το Πέραμα,* γραμμένη από τον *Αποστόλη Δόμβρο.*
Αναφέρεται σον καταπέλτη του *"Έλλη".

*Αξίζει να τη διαβάσει κανείς, μιας και το* "Έλλη"* είναι ένα από τα πρώτα τρία επιβατηγά-οχημανταγωγά που ναυπηγήθηκαν στην Ελλάδα.
Για να καταλάβάνουμε ακόμα ότι αυτά τα 7 περίπου χρόνια που χωρίζουν το "Έλλη" από το "Νάξος", είναι για τα ελληνικά ναυπηγεία μια πολύ σημαντική περίοδος.
Εδώ 
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...902#post199902

----------


## Grotta

¶ντε άλλες δύο φωτό του βάπορα[το κόλλησα] , η δεύτερη βρίσκεται ζωγραφισμένη σε πίνακα σε γνωστό μαγαζί ιδιοκτητών λάτρες του βαποριού.

----------


## morpanos

Το Ναξος δεν ειχε ποτε μεγαλη ταχυτητα ουτε τερατωδες μεγεθος ουτε καν χλιδη.Ηταν ομως το καλυτερο βαπορι της Παροναξιας κατα την ταπεινη μου αποψη διοτι ηταν ζεστο, ανθρωπινο, ανετο ,καλοταξιδο ,χτισμενο με πολυ μερακι και ονειρα υποδειγμα ναυπηγικης τεχνης.Ειχαν την τιμη να το ταξιδεψουν απο τα μεγαλυτερα ονοματα της ακτοπλοιας ετσι οπως αρμοζει στους θρυλους.Πανω απ'ολα το Ναξος ειναι καραβι με ψυχη και οπως και εμεις το νοσταλγουμε σιγουρα και αυτο ανυπομονει να βρεθει ξανα στις θαλασσες οπου μεγαλουργησε και αγαπηθηκε.Αν ποτε σ'αυτη τη χωρα που μολαταυτα θελει να λεγεται ναυτικη αποφασισουν ποτε να φτιαξουν ενα πλοιο μουσειο ας ειναι αυτο το Ναξος σε αναμνηση ολων αυτων των πανεμορφων σκαριων που κατεληξαν στη φλογα του διαλυτη._

----------


## Grotta

Σαν να είδα ένα φάντασμα στον Σαρωνικό ένα απομεσήμερο,
θαρρείς ο ήλιος που με είχε ζαλίσει απο το πρωί,
η θολούρα απο τους υδρατμούς της θάλασσας 
η αντανάκλαση του ήλιου στην Θάλασσα
η φιγούρα ενός πλοίου πρύμα μου θύμισε ένα πορτοκαλί βαπόρι που όργωνε τις Κυκλάδες χρόνια πρίν...:???: μόνο που΄χε μαύρα τα φουγάρα

----------


## Νάξος

Καλέ φίλε και συνοδοιπόρε Γρόττα, μήπως εννοείς κάτι σαν κι αυτό; Αφιερωμένη σε σένα και σε όλους τους φίλους του βάπορα.

----------


## NAXOS

Ρε παιδια για ονομα του Θεου. Ηρεμηστε λιγο. Τι ειναι αυτα που παρουσιαζετε τετοια ωρα ? Δεν εχετε καθολου φιλοτιμο ? δεν σκεπτεστε οτι παρακολουθουν και ανθρωποι καποιας ηλικιας ?
  ΜΠΡΑΒΟ  ΣΕ  ΟΛΟΥΣ !!!!!!!!

----------


## Django

Σε γενικές γραμμές είμαι της άποψης ότι η μουσική σε ταξιδεύει. Μόλις έχω τελειώσει το ταξίδι μου στο forum για απόψε, κάνω μια μικρή βόλτα στο youtube, που να βάζεις βινύλια τέτοιες ώρες, και μαντέψτε πάνω σε τι έπεσα! Ελπίζω να βλέπω καλά, αλλά δείτε και εσείς που γνωρίζετε καλύτερα αυτό το κλιπάκι ανάμεσα στο 0:55 και στο 1:15.

Μια χαλαρή καλοκαιρινή bossa nova με γαλλικό στίχο και το ταξίδι ξεκινά και πάλι με το πανέμορφο κόκκινο σκαρί! Τώρα το πώς και γιατί ο σκηνοθέτης διάλεξε ανάμεσα σε τόσα και τόσα πλοία να βάλει στο video clip ένα ελληνικό ακτοπλοϊκό περασμένων δεκαετιών είναι σίγουρα ένα θέμα προς διερεύνηση. 


Προς αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων, δεν υποτιμώ το Νάξος λέγοντας _«ανάμεσα σε τόσα και τόσα πλοία να βάλει στο_ _video_ _clip ένα ελληνικό ακτοπλοϊκό περασμένων δεκαετιών»_ απλά μου φαίνεται πολύ παράξενη η επιλογή.

----------


## Νάξος

Η αρρώστεια με το πορτοκαλί βαπόρι δεν έχει όρια, το ίδιο και η έκπληξη από την μοναδική σου ανακάλυψη Django. Για μία φορά ακόμα επιβεβαιώνεται ο  μάγος Ζιοβάννι-Χάντοκ, ο οποίος υποστηρίζει ότι υπάρχει μεγάλος πλούτος αλιευμάτων στο διαδίκτυο, φτάνει να είσαι τυχερός, επίμονος, μεθοδικός και υπομονετικός. H ψαριά που εσύ έβγαλες σήμερα είναι βόμβα μεγατόνων.

Βλέπεις μια χαρά φίλε μου και «εμείς που βλέπουμε καλλίτερα», και καλά, ήδη έχουμε πάθει ανωμαλία. Προσωπικά τα δικά μου μάτια κάνουνε πουλάκια και σε αυτό δεν φταίει το προχωρημένο της ώρας.

Την απάντηση στο ερώτημα που έθεσες την έδωσες έμμεσα εσύ φίλε Django. Όταν στο βίντεο κλιπ παρελαύνουν μνημεία και «ορόσημα» τουριστικών κατά το πλείστον περιοχών ο σκηνοθέτης αναζήτησε προφανώς ένα *όμορφο* δείγμα από τη μοντέρνα Ελλάδα για να το βάλει πλάϊ στον Παρθενώνα και για να δώσει έτσι το στίγμα της Ελλάδας ως χώρας προορισμού για τον ταξειδιώτη. Νησιωτική χώρα είμαστε, το όμορφο καράβι σαν αντικείμενο του κλιπ ήταν εύστοχη ιδέα. 

Γιατί λοιπόν ένα παληό καράβι και όχι ένα τωρινό; Διότι προφανώς ήθελε να επιλέξει ένα όμορφο σκαρί για τις ανάγκες του κλιπ. Ο σκηνοθέτης ορθώς διάλεξε το συγκεκριμένο βαπόρι γιατί τα καράβια του σήμερα είναι κλειστοφοβικά μπαούλα των οποίων η όψη και μόνο παραπέμπει σε πλωτές κλούβες παρά σε «μικρά υπερωκεάνια» (αυτό ήταν το παρατσούκλι του πορτοκαλί βάπορα). Αν και μεταξύ μας το Νάξος, παρά τα χρόνια του, είχε σχεδιαστική φιλοσοφία τελείως διαφορετική από τα βαπόρια του καιρού του, είχε αισθητική που εμφανίστηκε δεκαετίες μετά. 

Τώρα, γιατί το Νάξος; Γιατί φίλε μου το Νάξος από όλα τα πλοία του Αιγαίου και του Ιονίου ήταν αυτό με την ισχυρότερη ταυτότητα. Είχε όνομα και χρώμα μοναδικό («Εξπρές» υπήρξανε πολλά) και σουλούπι τέτοιο που είναι αδύνατο να το μπερδέψεις με κάποιο άλλο. Ωραία πλοία υπήρξανε και άλλα. Μοναδικά, ανάδελφα και όμορφα ελάχιστα. 

Παρατήρησε ένα πράγμα στο κλιπ: έχει «πέσει» επέμβαση στην φωτογραφία του βαποριού και έχουν εξαφανιστεί τα όκια της άγκυρας και το όνομα του πλοίου στην πλώρη, ενώ και το κοράκι της πλώρης έχει υποστεί μια μετάλλαξη. Το γιατί το αφήνω σε σένα. Σκέψου μόνο αν ,αντί για το Νάξος, ήταν ας πούμε κάποια μπλουσταρ σε αυτό το βίντεο κλιπ κατά πόσο θα είχε επέμβει κάποιος γραφίστας με το photoshop... 

Django σε ευχαριστούμε από καρδιάς.

----------


## vinman

Tι να πώ εγώ...
Με όλα αυτά που ανεβάζετε είναι σίγουρη η κράτηση σε δωμάτιο στο Δαφνί....
Εκπληκτικά πράγματα...
Συνεχίστε έτσι... :Wink:

----------


## ΚΩΣΤΑΣ Γ ΜΗΧ

Παιδιά καλημέρα,υπάρχει κάποιο σημείο ζωής για αυτό το αριστούργημα ναυπηγικής? ? Ακούγονται πολλά φοβάμαι το θανατωμά του σε κάνα διαλυτήριο.......ΑΜΑΡΤΙΑ! ! Μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος σας? ? Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Rocinante

> Σε γενικές γραμμές είμαι της άποψης ότι η μουσική σε ταξιδεύει. Μόλις έχω τελειώσει το ταξίδι μου στο forum για απόψε, κάνω μια μικρή βόλτα στο youtube, που να βάζεις βινύλια τέτοιες ώρες, και μαντέψτε πάνω σε τι έπεσα! Ελπίζω να βλέπω καλά, αλλά δείτε και εσείς που γνωρίζετε καλύτερα αυτό το κλιπάκι ανάμεσα στο 0:55 και στο 1:15.
> 
> Μια χαλαρή καλοκαιρινή bossa nova με γαλλικό στίχο και το ταξίδι ξεκινά και πάλι με το πανέμορφο κόκκινο σκαρί! Τώρα το πώς και γιατί ο σκηνοθέτης διάλεξε ανάμεσα σε τόσα και τόσα πλοία να βάλει στο video clip ένα ελληνικό ακτοπλοϊκό περασμένων δεκαετιών είναι σίγουρα ένα θέμα προς διερεύνηση. 
> 
> 
> Προς αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων, δεν υποτιμώ το Νάξος λέγοντας _«ανάμεσα σε τόσα και τόσα πλοία να βάλει στο_ _video_ _clip ένα ελληνικό ακτοπλοϊκό περασμένων δεκαετιών»_ απλά μου φαίνεται πολύ παράξενη η επιλογή.


Εχω αρχισει να φοβαμε οτι υπαρχει μια διαγαλαξιακη συνομωσια με σκοπο να μας τρελανει ολους. Μα ειναι δυνατον !!!! Ειναι τοσο απιστευτο που κατανταει πια αστειο. ΟΠΟΙΑ ΠΕΤΡΑ ΚΙ ΑΝ ΣΗΚΩΣΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΝΑΞΟΣ ΘΑ ΒΡΕΙΣ !!!! Και το οτι δεν εχουμε βρει κανενα απολυτως στοιχειο για την τυχη του στην Κινα να δειτε οτι και αυτο ειναι μερος αυτης της απιθανης συνομωσιας.
Και θα το δειτε καποια μερα που ολοι μας θα εχουμε παει στο λιμανι για να θαυμασουμε δηθεν καποιο καινουριο πλοιο ξαφνικα θα ακουσουμε ενα σφυριγμα και θα το δουμε να μπουκαρει οπως αλλοτε σαν να μην περασε μια μερα.
ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ.

----------


## Νάξος

Φαντάσου φίλε Ροσινάντη τί θα γινόταν αν το Νάξος μας είχε αφήσει όχι το 1994, αλλά το 2004… Φαντάσου τί υλικό θα υπήρχε στο φόρουμ για τον βάπορα αν είχε μείνει στην Ελλάδα και είχε προλάβει την εποχή του διαδικτύου…
Κι όμως φίλε μου η τύχη του αγνοείται ακόμα. Το Νάξος είναι παντού και πουθενά. Δεν είναι μαθηματικό παράδοξο;

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Πάντως βρε παιδιά το vesseltracker.com δεν ξέρω πόσο έγκυρο είναι......αλλά το βαπόρι δεν το βρίσκει.....ούτε με το όνομα....ούτε με το ΙΜΟ.......αν είναι έγκυρο το site δεν είναι καλό που δεν το βρίσκει........ :Sad:

----------


## aopf

την ειχα υποσχεθει..βρηκα χρονο και οριστε..

----------


## Giwrgos1980

aopf......ωχ ωχ ωχ.....μας έστειλες τώρα.......

----------


## Νάξος

Φίλε aopf τί κανονιά ήταν αυτή; Το ένα από τα δύο ανάγλυφα των φουγάρων του βαποριού μας… Μήπως είναι αυτό που κράτησε -απ' ό,τι έχω ακούσει τουλάχιστον- ο Βασιλακάκης; Αν ανεβάσεις και την τεχνική έκθεση που έχεις (ξέρεις, εκείνη τη μπομπάτη) τότε δεν τα γλιτώνουμε τα εγκεφαλικά. Μέχρι και στο φουγάρο το βαπόρι είχε απύθμενο μεράκι και μαστοριά. Τί να λέμε τώρα...

----------


## morpanos

Προσκυνουμε!Κειμηλιο ανεκτιμητης αξιας

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ποιος ξερει  τι εχουμε  να δουμε ακομη?

----------


## Giorgos_D

> Και το οτι δεν εχουμε βρει κανενα απολυτως στοιχειο για την τυχη του στην Κινα να δειτε οτι και αυτο ειναι μερος αυτης της απιθανης συνομωσιας.
> Και θα το δειτε καποια μερα που ολοι μας θα εχουμε παει στο λιμανι για να θαυμασουμε δηθεν καποιο καινουριο πλοιο ξαφνικα θα ακουσουμε ενα σφυριγμα και θα το δουμε να μπουκαρει οπως αλλοτε σαν να μην περασε μια μερα.
> ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ.


Παντως εδώ στην Κινα που ειμαι, εύχομαι μπας και το πετυχω πουθενα....
Σιγουρα δε θα σφυριζει και δε θα αναγνωριζεται απο τη σκουρια και την κατασταση στην οποια θα βρισκεται (κρινοντας απο αλλα κινεζικα πλοία που έχω δει),  αλλα οτι στοιχεια εχετε, παρακαλώ στειλτε μου με πμ, ισως και βγάλουμε καμια ακρη...

----------


## Νάξος

Προσπάθησα να ανεβάσω το συγκεκριμένο αρχείο όντως χωρίς λόγια, αλλά το σύστημα με υποχρεώνει να βάλω έστω και λίγους χαρακτήρες. Ας αρκεστούμε στα σχετικά με την φωτογραφία λοιπονό (αξώτικο το τελευταίο).
Νάξος στον Πειραιά και έτοιμοι να βιράρουμε, καλοκαίρι του 90 πιθανόνατα, για ένα αλησμόνητο ταξείδι κατά το οποίο είδα πολλούς καλούς φίλους στο δρόμο για την Πάρο και τη Νάξο (Σάμαινα, Ναϊάς, Παναγία, Αιγαίον, Μήλος Εξπρές κλπ).

Η φωτογραφία πάρθηκε από τη μύτη της πλώρης, ένα σημείο που για όσους ξέρουν καλά το βαπόρι σημαίνει πάρα πολλά. Μιλάμε για μία θέση μαγαζί γωνία στο βαπόρι. Είναι αληθινή μυσταγωγία να βρίσκεσαι σε εκείνο το σημείο και να ακούς την καδένα να μαζεύεται στα στόρια και την άγκυρα να κουμπώνει στα όκια. Τον λοστρόμο να «παίζει» με τα «τεμόνια» και τον καπετάνιο να μιλάει στα μικρόφωνα από την βαρδιόλα και να δίνει εντολές. 

Η θέα του ζωναριού του βάπορα και της κόντρα γέφυρας σκορπούν ρίγη. Αφιερωμένη σε όλους σας φίλοι μου.

----------


## Giwrgos1980

> Προσπάθησα να ανεβάσω το συγκεκριμένο αρχείο όντως χωρίς λόγια, αλλά το σύστημα με υποχρεώνει να βάλω έστω και λίγους χαρακτήρες. Ας αρκεστούμε στα σχετικά με την φωτογρταφία λοιπονό (αξώτικο το τελευταίο).
> Νάξος στον Πειραιά και έτοιμοι να βιράρουμε, καλοκαίρι του 90 πιθανόνατα, για ένα αλησμόνητο ταξείδι κατά το οποίο είδα πολλούς καλούς φίλους στο δρόμο για την Πάρο και τη Νάξο (Σάμαινα, Ναϊάς, Παναγία, Αιγαίον, Μήλος Εξπρές κλπ).
> 
> Η φωτογραφία πάρθηκε από τη μύτη της πλώρης, ένα σημείο που για όσους ξέρουν καλά το βαπόρι σημαίνει πάρα πολλά. Μιλάμε για μία θέση μαγαζί γωνία στο βαπόρι. Είναι αληθινή μυσταγωγία να βρίσκεσαι σε εκείνο το σημείο και να ακούς την καδένα να μαζεύεται στα στόρια και την άγκυρα να κουμπώνει στα όκια. Τον λοστρόμο να «παίζει» με τα «τεμόνια» και τον καπετάνιο να μιλάει στα μικρόφωνα από την βαρδιόλα και να δίνει εντολές. 
> 
> Η θέα του ζωναριού του βάπορα και της κόντρα γέφυρας σκορπούν ρίγη. Αφιερωμένη σε όλους σας φίλοι μου.


Έχω κάνει τόσα και τόσα ταξίδια από εκεί.......η φωτό φίλε Νάξος μου το έφερε πάλι μπροστά στα μάτια μου.....ετούτη εδώ την στιγμή......

----------


## Νάξος

Γιώργαρε αυτό είναι το νόημα, να μοιραζόμαστε… Όσοι βρεθήκαμε σε εκείνο το σημείο να θυμηθούμε τα ταξείδια πού καθόμασταν με τις ώρες σε εκείνο το μεταλλικό έλασμα-κάθισμα και αγναντεύαμε τον πέλαγο… Και όσοι δεν τα κάναμε εκείνα τα ταξείδια, να πάρουμε μια καλή γεύση από την πλώρα του Νάξος. Θα επανέλθω στο επίμαχο σημείο, δεν θα το αφήσω έτσι… Σύντομα…

----------


## vinman

Αχ Ντίνο τι μου κάνεις πρωί πρωί...
Για δουλειά είμαι τώρα εγώ με αυτό που ανέβασες?
Ήδη ονειρεύομαι πως είμαι πάνω στο πλοίο...;-)
Να 'σαι καλά!!

----------


## Α/Τ ΝΕΑΡΧΟΣ

> Κι όμως φίλε μου η τύχη του αγνοείται ακόμα. Το Νάξος είναι παντού και πουθενά. Δεν είναι μαθηματικό παράδοξο;


Ντίνο με όλο το σεβασμό, θα διαφωνήσω ως προς το παντού και πουθενά. Μόνο παντού είναι. Απλά αυτό το αίσθημα το έχουμε μόνο οι "ταξιδευτές" κι όχι οι ταξιδιώτες του ομορφότερου και πιο αγαπημένου βαποριού που πέρασε απο το Αιγαίο. Και γι' αυτό δεν είναι παράδοξο... Όποιος έχει ακόμα την ευλογία να ταξιδεύει, έστω και με τη μνήμη του, νοερά, με το ΝΑΞΟΣ (κι εσύ ευτυχώς είσαι από αυτούς) καταλαβαίνει τι εννοώ...
Όσο για τις πρόσφατες φωτο που σηκώσατε όλοι σας, τι να πω ρε παιδιά... Είστε απίστευτοι... Το "ευχαριστώ" είναι λίγο...

----------


## Νάξος

Επειδή Δημήτρη παρεμβαίνεις «ατάκτως» θα σε τιμωρήσω με μία φωτογραφία σπέσιαλ. Δεξιά περατζάδα του βάπορα λίγο πριν να βιράρει. Όλη δικιά σου.

----------


## Giwrgos1980

> Επειδή Δημήτρη παρεμβαίνεις «ατάκτως» θα σε τιμωρήσω με μία φωτογραφία σπέσιαλ. Δεξιά περατζάδα του βάπορα λίγο πριν να βιράρει. Όλη δικιά σου.


Ρε σι Ντίνο......πόσες φορές έχω αποχαιρετήσει την πατρίδα από εκεί Σεπτέμβρη μήνα........τι απίστευτες αναμνήσεις πάλι απόψε.......

----------


## Νάξος

Φίλε Γιώργο η συγκεκριμένη (δεξιά) περατζάδα του βαποριού ήταν συνδεδεμένη με τη Νάξο. Και αυτό γιατί όταν το βαπόρι έμπαινε στο λιμάνι προερχόμενο από Πάρο-Πειραιά ή όταν αναχωρούσε για Πάρο-Πειραιά ήταν εκείνη η περατζάδα που είχε θέα στην Πορτάρα και το λιμάνι. Με λίγα λόγια ήταν το μπαλκόνι της χαράς για την επιστροφή ή της λύπης για την αναχώρηση. Πάντως, η στεναχώρια μου όταν αφήναμε το νησί πάντοτε μετριαζότανε όταν το καράβι της επιστροφής μας ήταν το πορτοκαλί. Κι αυτό γιατί ξέραμε και οι δυό ότι θα ξαναταξιδέψουμε μαζύ πάλι για το νησί.

----------


## Α/Τ ΝΕΑΡΧΟΣ

> Επειδή Δημήτρη παρεμβαίνεις «ατάκτως» θα σε τιμωρήσω με μία φωτογραφία σπέσιαλ. Δεξιά περατζάδα του βάπορα λίγο πριν να βιράρει. Όλη δικιά σου.


 Σ' ευχαριστώ για την ομορφότερη τιμωρία ever... Στη φωτογραφία, αυτή πέρα από τις μνήμες αφίξεων - αναχωρήσεων (κυρίως αναχωρήσεων για μένα...) που ξυπνάς σε όλους μας, φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα και το ξύλινο κατάστρωμα και τα πορτοκαλί καθίσματα και καρέκλες για τα οποία έχουν ήδη αναφερθεί κι άλλοι φίλοι του ΝΑΞΟΣ. Αλήθεια, έχεις καθόλου φωτογραφίες από τα σαλόνια του? Ανέβασε καμία ρε φίλε... Έτσι να θυμηθούμε τα "μικράτα" μας...

----------


## Grotta

> Σ' ευχαριστώ για την ομορφότερη τιμωρία ever... Στη φωτογραφία, αυτή πέρα από τις μνήμες αφίξεων - αναχωρήσεων (κυρίως αναχωρήσεων για μένα...) που ξυπνάς σε όλους μας, φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα και το ξύλινο κατάστρωμα και τα πορτοκαλί καθίσματα και καρέκλες για τα οποία έχουν ήδη αναφερθεί κι άλλοι φίλοι του ΝΑΞΟΣ. Αλήθεια, έχεις καθόλου φωτογραφίες από τα σαλόνια του? Ανέβασε καμία ρε φίλε... Έτσι να θυμηθούμε τα "μικράτα" μας...


 

Πω ρε φίλε τι μου θύμισες,αυτή ακριβώς η ανοιχτή πόρτα μου έκοψε το δάκτυλο πιτσιρικάς όταν ήμουν!!!

----------


## Νάξος

Φίλε Γκρόττα λυπάμαι που η συγκεκριμένη φωτογραφία είναι συνδεδεμένη με οδυνηρές αναμνήσεις, αλλά οφείλουμε να παραδεχτούμε ότι η κουβερτωμένη περατζάδα ήταν σημείο αναφορά για πολλούς στο πλοίο. Η σκάλα στο βάθος ήταν όλα τα λεφτά. 

Μητσάρα, δυστυχώς δεν έχω εσωτερικές φωτογραφίες του πλοίου. Η kodak instamatic που είχον τότε πιτσιρικάς ήθελε ειδικά φλας-κύβους που κοστίζανε όσο ένα ολάκερο φιλμ και τα  αποτελέσματα πολλές φορές δεν ήταν εγγυημένα!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Το Ναξάκι μας...

naxos.jpg

----------


## Haddock

Καπτά Ντίνο, ο Χάντοκ ήταν φυσικά εκεί στην ίδια περατζάδα, όπως και όλοι όσοι ένιωσαν το τρίξιμο των κουπαστών από τις Deutz του πορτοκαλή μύθου. Οι πλευρικοί αλουέδες του ΝΑΞΟΣ αποτελούσαν όαση όταν τα σαλόνια γινόντουσαν τεκέδες από το κάπνισμα. Μάλιστα, θυμάμαι ένα βραδινό ταξίδι, με το θαλασσινό άτι μας, που βγήκα για λίγο καθαρό αέρα στη συγκεκριμένη περατζάδα. Για καλή μου τύχη, στις πορτοκαλί καρέκλες και στα σκαμνιά είχαν βολευτεί μια παρέα από γερο Αξώτες με βράκες. Οι ώρες του ταξιδιού κύλησαν υπέροχα ακούγοντας τις ιστορίες, τα πειράγματα, και τα χωρατά τους. Ακούγεται κλισέ, ωστόσο όσο ανοιχτές ήταν περατζάδες του πλοίου, άλλο τόσο ήταν ανοιχτοί οι άνθρωποι που ταξίδευαν τότε με τα ποστάλια.

Ο Tss Apollon έχει ανοίξει τα καζάνια, οι ατμοστρόβιλοι δουλεύουν στο φουλ, και το δρομόμετρο έχει κολλήσει στην κόκκινη ζώνη... Τι άλλο θα δούν τα μάτια μας!

----------


## Νάξος

Μετά την τηλεοπτική καλλιτεχνική παρουσία του βάπορα έρχεται μία βραδυνή ρουκέτα από τον φίλο Απόλλωνα να τα κάνει όλα λίμπα στο φόρουμ. Πες μας λίγα λόγια φίλε μας για την φωτογραφία. Όλο και κάποιες αναμνήσεις θα υπάρχουν.
Η φωτογραφία αυτή πρέπει να είναι τραβηγμένη κάπου στο ύψος της Βουλιαγμένης από κάποιο βαπόρι που προσπερνάει το Νάξος, Ναϊάς 2 ή Παναγία Τήνου, πριν το 1985. 

Έτσι είναι Νικόλα, όπως τα λες. Οι πλαϊνές περατζάδες και τα ανοιχτά καταστρώματα ήταν τόσο εύκολα προσβάσιμα για όλα τα σαλόνια όλων των θέσεων που η φυγή από την κλεισούρα για όσους δεν την άντεχαν (μεταξύ αυτών κι εγώ) ήταν υπόθεση δευτερολέπτων.

Κλείσανε οι περατζάδες Νικόλα και τα πλοία γίνανε κλειστοφοβικά. Μουγγοθόδωροι σκέτοι. Νομίζω ότι ο χαρακτηρισμός «άτι» του Μάγου κολλάει άψογα στην φανταστική φωτογραφία του φίλου μας Απόλλων τον οποίο τον ευχαριστούμε από βάθη καρδίας.

Μας αρρώστησες μεγάλε νυχτιάτικα. Τί πλώρη μεγαλοδύναμε…

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

H φωτογραφία του πανέμορφου Νάξος είναι τραβηγμένη σε προσπέραση του Παναγία Τήνου το  1984, περίπου εκεί κοντά στο ύψος της Βουλιαγμένης, οπως αναφέρει πολύ σωστά και ο φίλος Νάξος.

----------


## Νάξος

¶ποψη μου είναι ότι οι καλλίτεροι φωτογράφοι του φόρουμ κατάγονται από Συροτηνομυκονία ή «στρατολογήθηκαν» σε εκείνη την γραμμή (υπάρχουν και εξαιρέσεις βεβαίως, βλέπε Αντώνηδες, Έσπερο και Ελληνίς). Με έναν Απόλλωνα, Πολύκα, Ροσινάντη, έναν κανάρη και πάει λέγοντας, θα είχαμε κάνει την τύχη μας στην Παροναξία.

Φίλε Απόλλωνα συνειδητοποιείς ότι σε αυτό το προσπέρασμα (και σε τόσα άλλα με τα ίδια βαπόρια) ήμασταν όλοι εδώ παρόντες; Στο θέμα της Παναγίας έχω ανεβάσει το ίδιο σκηνικό από την γωνία θέασης του Νάξος…

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε Ναξος αναπολω τις εποχες εκεινες και συνεχιζω να ζω μεσα σε αναμνησεις, παρεα με τουτες τις φωτογραφιες, δεν μπορω να ξεφυγω με τιποτα!

----------


## GiorgosVitz

Πραγματικά μας έχετε συγκινήσει όλους με τις ιστορικές αυτές φωτογραφίες του Νάξος. Ομολογώ πως έχω δακρύσει βλέποντάς τις. Μακάρι να το ξαναβλέπαμε να κάνει το δρομολόγιο Πειραιά-Πάρο-Νάξο. Σας ζηλεύω που το ζήσατε αυτό το πλοίο. Θα μπορούσα να δώσω ακόμα και τη ζωή μου για να το δω να δένει στο λιμάνι της Νάξου, έστω για μόνο μια φορά...

----------


## Haddock

Ντίνο, υπάρχουν πολλές φωτογραφίες, super8, και βιντεο από το θαλασσινό άτι. Μπορεί εμείς οι νεώτεροι να μην είχαμε τα φράγκα για φιλμ κασέτας και κύβους φλας, παρ' όλα αυτά υπήρχε λαός από Σκανδιναβούς και Γερμανούς που έκαναν λαϊκό προσκύνημα στα Κυκλαδονήσια. Υπομονή, μεράκι και χρόνο να έχουμε, και το υλικό θα συγκεντρωθεί. Σκέψου πόσα σεντούκια υπάρχουν με κρυμμένους θησαυρούς από την εποχή της θρυλικής ακτοπλοΐας.

Γιώργο, το πλοίο το ταξιδεύουμε από άκρη σ' άκρη σαν να μην έχει φύγει ποτέ για την ¶πω Ανατολή. Να φανταστείς, δεν υπάρχει μέρα που να μην ρίχνω μια ματιά στις θάλασσες της Νότιας Κίνας. Μπορεί να έχει γίνει καρφίτσες, μπορεί και όχι...

----------


## Νάξος

Φίλε Γιώργο ζούμε και ανασαίνουμε για να εντοπίσουμε τα ίχνη του βαποριού σε πρώτη φάση. Αναζητούμε το όνομα της κινέζικης εταιρείας στην οποία πουλήθηκε το βαπόρι για να διευκολύνουμε τον «κατάσκοπο» Giorgos D που είναι πρόθυμος να βοηθήσει στον εντοπισμό του. Έχουνε σαρωθεί οι σχετικοί κατάλογοι από εταιρείες που διαχειρίζονται μητρώα με πλοία (όπως το Equasis) και ο αγώνας δεν έχει τελειωμό. Δεν είναι λίγοι οι φίλοι, όπως ο καλός μας μάγος κάπτα-Χάντοκ, που έχουν αρχίσει με εξαντλητική έρευνα στο διαδίκτυο.

Σε αυτό το σημείο περιμένω τον φίλο aopf να ρίξει τις μπόμπες του. Εδω και μήνες μας είχε προϊδεάσει με κάτι ασύλληπτα ντοκουμέντα. Έτσι, για να γίνει το νήμα μπουρλότο και για να μην κοιμηθούμε απόψε.

----------


## GiorgosVitz

Εύχομαι να μην έχει γίνει καρφίτσες ή οτιδήποτε άλλο μεταλικό εκτός πλοίο, όπως και όλοι μας φαντάζομαι. Έχω ένα προαίσθημα ότι θα το ξαναδούμε να δένει στο λιμάνι της Νάξου. Είμαι βέβαιος ότι θα ξαναταξιδέψουμε με αυτό το στολίδι της ελληνικής ναυπηγικής.΄Οπως, ταξιδεύουμε κάθε μέρα με τη φαντασία μας...

----------


## Grotta

> Μητσάρα, δυστυχώς δεν έχω εσωτερικές φωτογραφίες του πλοίου. Η kodak instamatic που είχον τότε πιτσιρικάς ήθελε ειδικά φλας-κύβους που κοστίζανε όσο ένα ολάκερο φιλμ και τα αποτελέσματα πολλές φορές δεν ήταν εγγυημένα!


Φίλε μου την είχα και έγω αυτή την μηχανή,ναι με τα φλάς κυβάκια και το φίλμ στενόμακρο έτσι.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Το *F/B Nάξος* από διαφημιστική καρτ ποστάλ...

O267.jpg

----------


## Νάξος

ΩΠΑ!!!!!!!!! Γιώργαρε τάραξες τα νερά με μία νέα σεισμική δόνηση! Αυτό κι αν είναι ντοκουμέντο. Η φωτογραφία του βάπορα στο κέντρο παραπέμπει σε καταδρομικό. Μένουμε άφωνοι από τα κουβερτωμένα καταστρώματα, τις εντυπωσιακές λήψεις που σου κόβουν την ανάσα και φυσικά από το μεγαλείο του καραβιού!

ΜΕΓΑΛΕΙΟ.

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Πούντο ρε παιδιά το παπόρο να το θαυμάσουμε στα γαλανά νερά μας.....πραγματικά αν ερχόταν πάλι εδώ (δύσκολο καθώς δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει πλέον) θα το ταξίδευα για την Αξά ακόμα και άν έκανε 24 ώρες για να φθάσει!!!!!!!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Πούντο ρε παιδιά το παπόρο να το θαυμάσουμε στα γαλανά νερά μας.....πραγματικά αν ερχόταν πάλι εδώ (δύσκολο καθώς δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει πλέον) θα το ταξίδευα για την Αξά ακόμα και άν έκανε 24 ώρες για να φθάσει!!!!!!!!!


Φιλε Giwrgos1980 μακαρι να γινοτανε αλλα... παντως ταξιδια   εμεις θα κανουμε με το *Ναξακι* μας...φωτογραφιες εχουμε φαντασια εχουμε Σαλπαραμε!!!

----------


## marsant

Παιδια διαβασα σε ενα ενα τευχος του ''Ε'' οτι ονομαζεται τωρα LIBAO και ανηκει στην εταιρια Ηainan Libao.Μακαρι να βοηθησει αυτο στην ευρεση του.

----------


## Giwrgos1980

> Παιδια διαβασα σε ενα ενα τευχος του ''Ε'' οτι ονομαζεται τωρα LIBAO και ανηκει στην εταιρια Ηainan Libao.Μακαρι να βοηθησει αυτο στην ευρεση του.


Φίλε marsant δεν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο. Όλες οι μέχρι τώρα αναζητήσεις μας δείχνουν ότι το Παπόρο τουλάχιστον μέχρι το 2006 συνέχιζε να ταξιδέυει με το όνομα Νάξος (δεν έχει γίνει δλδ αλλαγή).Hainan Libao ενδεχωμένος να ήταν η εταιρία που το αγόρασε το μακρινό 94 (αν δεν κάνω λάθος τότε πουλήθηκε) και αν το ψάξεις (να το googλιάσεις που λέμε) κι'εσύ ο ίδιος το ΙΜΟ του καραβιού θα δείς ότι εμφανίζετε με το όνομα Νάξος.......

----------


## Νάξος

Φαίνεται να έχει δίκιο ο φίλος μας ο Γιώργος καθώς το αυτό δηλώνουν τα διάφορα μητρώα πλοίων (όπως το equasis) τα οποία -ως τώρα τουλάχιστον- δεν φαίνεται να έχουν διαψευσθεί (απομένει να επιβεβαιωθούν). Μέχρι να εντοπιστεί όμως η Ναξάρα μας ας πάμε πίσω στον χρόνο για να θυμηθούμε πώς στόλιζε το λιμάνι της Νάξου.

Πηγή: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_BbG0G4uHmi...Σ+1979+139.jpg

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Ντίνο τι μπόμπα είναι αυτή πάλι?

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε Ναξος  παλι ξενυχτι θα εχουμε?

----------


## Νάξος

Εγώ σας τά 'λεγα. Εσύ Απόλλωνα και ο άλλος, ο Μπεν, είστε οι ταλιμπάν του φόρουμ. Μπαίνετε στο φόρουμ, πετάτε τις ρουκέτες και τους όλμους και έχετε απαιτήσεις να πάμε και για ύπνο νωρίς. Μα δεν γίνονται αυτά τα πράγματα. Απόψε το φόρουμ έχει πάρει φωτιά και αυτό εξαιτίας σας. Μένει να μπουνε κι άλλοι στο χορό, όπως ο μάγος, ο βασιληάς (Ρουά), ο Έσπερος και ο Ελληνίς, μιας και βλέπω ότι όλοι οι υπόλοιποι οι άρρωστοι είμαστε μέσα.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/B Nάξος...*
χαρισμένη στον φίλο Nαξος  

O134.jpg

----------


## Α/Τ ΝΕΑΡΧΟΣ

Αναζητώντας το χαμένο πλοίο μας βρέθηκα στο ξεκάρφωτο σ' αυτή τη σελίδα http://www.karapatis.com/naxos-ship.htm
Δεν θυμάμαι αν την έχει ανεβάσει κανείς παλιότερα. Αλλά επειδή έχει τις δυο φωτο... δικό σας.
¶σχετο: Ποιός είναι ο Ωνάσης ρε παιδιά? Υποθέτω φωτογράφος... Μήπως έχει κι αλλο υλικό????? :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Α/Τ ΝΕΑΡΧΟΣ

Κι όμως, παρότι δεν έχω ρεύμα (κόπηκε το ρημάδι...) ψάχνω... Και δείτε τι βρήκα... Όντως λεγόταν (ή λέγεται ελπίζω..) LIBAO http://dstef.club.fr/dstef/Ferries/i...htm#Historique
Θα συνεχίσω μήπως αλιεύσω τίποτα... Εκτός αν η μπαταρία με προδώσει!

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Α/Τ ΝΕΑΡΧΟΣ αυτό δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι έγκυρο το site και από πού αντλεί τις πηγές του.....αλλά άν όντως ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο πρέπει να την δούμε αλλίως την δουλειά....

----------


## Νάξος

Φίλε Απόλλωνα τί ανέβασες πάλι; Τί κανονιά είναι αυτή; Έχω την διαίσθηση ότι αυτή η φωτογραφία είναι τραβηγμένη σε διαφορετικό ταξείδι από αυτήν που τραβήχτηκε εδώ:

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...&postcount=447

Εδώ το Παναγία Τήνου ή το Ναϊάς 2 στο οποίο βρίσκεσαι, προσπερνάει το Νάξος σε περιοχή της Αττικής που φαίνεται να είναι μακρυά από τον αστικό ιστό της Αθήνας, ενώ στην άλλη το Παναγία Τήνου έχει ήδη προσπεράσει το Νάξος στο ύψος της Βουλιαγμένης.

Όπως και να έχει, άλλο ένα κειμήλιο προσετέθη στην συλλογή μας. Σ' ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Φίλε Απόλλωνα τί ανέβασες πάλι; Τί κανονιά είναι αυτή; Έχω την διαίσθηση ότι αυτή η φωτογραφία είναι τραβηγμένη σε διαφορετικό ταξείδι από αυτήν που τραβήχτηκε εδώ:
> 
> http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...&postcount=447
> 
> Εδώ το Παναγία Τήνου ή το Ναϊάς 2 στο οποίο βρίσκεσαι, προσπερνάει το Νάξος σε περιοχή της Αττικής που φαίνεται να είναι μακρυά από τον αστικό ιστό της Αθήνας, ενώ στην άλλη το Παναγία Τήνου έχει ήδη προσπεράσει το Νάξος στο ύψος της Βουλιαγμένης.
> 
> Όπως και να έχει, άλλο ένα κειμήλιο προσετέθη στην συλλογή μας. Σ' ευχαριστούμε.


 Σωστος φιλε Ναξος .

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ανεβαζω αλλη μια σε λιγο και αποχωρω διοτι ξενυχτι και σημερα δεν...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*TΟ Ναξακι μας...*

NAXOS.jpg
Χαρισμενο σε ολη την Παροναξια.

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Ώπα....ώπα.....τα υπογλώσσια........θα το πάθουμε σήμερα το τριπλό έμφραγμα και το διπλό εγκεφαλικό......να'σαι καλά T.S.S APOLLON

----------


## Νάξος

Τα σχόλια περιττεύουν Απόλλωνα. Τα υπόλοιπα θα μας τα πεις αύριο (τα πλήθη διψούν για λεπτομέρειες σχετικά με τις φωτογραφίες. Πού και πότε.)  Υποκλινόμαστε στη μαγεία του αρχείου σου και στην ικανότητά σου να μας κρατάς άϋπνους κάθε βράδυ. Είσαι και ο πρώτος φίλε.

----------


## Rocinante

Εγινε θρυλος ως πορτοκαλι. Αλλα και στην παραπανω φωτογραφια του TSS APOLLON δειχνει υπεροχο. Μπορει βεβαια να παιζει ρολο οτι τα σινιαλα της Αrcadia εγραφαν πολυ ωραια σε ολα της σχεδον τα πλοια αλλα πιστευω οτι αυτο το βαπορι και μαυρο να το εβαφες παλι υπεροχο θα εδειχνε.
Αλλα γιατι μιλαω σε παρελθοντικο χρονο;  :Wink: 
Που θα παει καπου θα σε πετυχω...

----------


## Α/Τ ΝΕΑΡΧΟΣ

> Α/Τ ΝΕΑΡΧΟΣ αυτό δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι έγκυρο το site και από πού αντλεί τις πηγές του.....αλλά άν όντως ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο πρέπει να την δούμε αλλίως την δουλειά....


Φίλε Γιώργο ελπίζω να μάθουμε σύντομα... Έστειλα ήδη σχετικό mail στο οποίο ελπίζω να πάρω απάντηση... Αν απαντήσει, τουλάχιστον θα αποκτήσουμε μία επικοινωνία με ένα ακόμα κομάτι του παζλ που θα μας βοηθήσει να σχηματίσουμε την πολυπόθητη εικόνα. Αν δεν απαντήσει, φοβάμαι οτι θα επιβεβαιωθείς άμεσα σχετικά με τη μη εγκυρότητα της σελίδας... Σε κάθε περίπτωση πάντως θα ενημερώσω το forum για την εξέλιξη της υπόθεσης. Είδομεν!!

----------


## vinman

Ντίνο και Απόλλωνα,κανονιές και μάλιστα μεγάλου βεληνεκούς...
Έχω αρχίσει τα υπογλώσσια πρωί πρωί...

----------


## TASIOAN

to kalytero tha itan  (kai to pio eykolo) na ksanaftiaxtei o vaporas ap tin arxi. apo ellinika xeria se ellinika naypigeia. opos tote... kati syzitagan kapote gia endokykladiki etairia me vapori pou tha sarwnei tin agoni kathimerina... ta sxedia tou ploiou yparxoun akoma ap oti ksero...
                                           ti lete?
                 mipos n arxisoume na mazeyoume ypografes?

----------


## morpanos

Καλησπερα.Ποιος μπορει να μας πληροφορησει για τους πλοιαρχους του Ναξος γενικα και ειδικα επι arkadia lines;Προσωπικα τις δυο τελευταιες χρονιες του καραβιου  νομιζω οτι οι μανουβρες ειδικα κατα τον αποπλου ηταν σκετη απολαυση.

----------


## Νάξος

Πολύ καλή ερώτηση. Θα πρότεινα να δημιουργήσουμε ένα μικρό αρχείο με όσους καπετάνεψαν το Νάξος από το 1975 έως το 1994. Δεν θα ξεχάσω το ταξείδι που έκανα στο Νάξος από απόψεως καραβολατρικών συγκινήσεων και μανούβρας το 1989.

----------


## morpanos

Εδω μπορουμε να δουμε το καραβι μας σε δυο διαφορετικες φασεις της ζωης του. Με τη φορεσια της arkadia και πορτοκαλι οπως το λατρεψαμε την εποχη της απολυτης ακμης και παντοκρατοριας του στο Αιγαιο.Οι φωτογραφιες ειναι απο το περιοδικο Εφοπλιστης Σεπτεμβριος 1999.

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Υπέροχες οι φωτο από τον morpano, τον οποίο και ευχαριστούμε πολύ.
Ειδικά η φώτο στη Σαντορίνη μου θύμισε το Πάσχα το 1989 όταν καθόμουν σε μια ταράτσα στο Φηροστεφάνι με το βλέμμα στραμμένο, φυσικότατα, στην καλντέρα…. Ξαφνικά, είδα να ξεπροβάλει από τον δεξί μου ορίζοντα η πορτοκαλί οπτασία, κατευθυνόμενη αργά αλλά υπερήφανα προς τον Αθηνιό…. Είχες την αίσθηση ότι είχε στις πλάτες του αναμνήσεις μιας εποχής που ήδη τότε έβαινε προς το τέλος της…  :Sad: 
Δεν χρειάζεται να αναμασήσω τα ίδια: Αχ, να είχα μια φωτογραφική κλπ….

----------


## Νάξος

Πήρα το θάρρος να χρωματίσω μία εικόνα που ανέβασε ο φίλος μας ο Έσπερος εδώ:

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...4&postcount=33

Δεν ξέρω αν εχω το δικαίωμα να το κάνω. Σκέφτηκα πως θα ήταν η φωτογραφία αυτή με χρώμα. Πειραματίστηκα και ιδού το αποτέλεσμα. Έσπερε αν δε σου αρέσει ειδοποίησέ με να την αποσύρω.

esperos.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Πήρα το θάρρος να χρωματίσω μία εικόνα που ανέβασε ο φίλος μας ο Έσπερος εδώ:
> 
> http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...4&postcount=33
> 
> Δεν ξέρω αν εχω το δικαίωμα να το κάνω. Σκέφτηκα πως θα ήταν η φωτογραφία αυτή με χρώμα. Πειραματίστηκα και ιδού το αποτέλεσμα. Έσπερε αν δε σου αρέσει ειδοποίησέ με να την αποσύρω.


Φιλε Ναξος με τον φοβερα επυτιχημενο   επιχρωματισμο που εκανες η φωτογραφια του φιλου Εσπερου εγινε απιθανη!!!

----------


## Leo

> Πήρα το θάρρος να χρωματίσω μία εικόνα που ανέβασε ο φίλος μας ο Έσπερος εδώ:
> 
> http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...4&postcount=33
> 
> Δεν ξέρω αν εχω το δικαίωμα να το κάνω. Σκέφτηκα πως θα ήταν η φωτογραφία αυτή με χρώμα. Πειραματίστηκα και ιδού το αποτέλεσμα. Έσπερε αν δε σου αρέσει ειδοποίησέ με να την αποσύρω.
> 
> esperos.jpg


Θεωρώ την δουλειά σου φίλε Νάξος, σοβαρή, σεμνή και πολύ πραγαμτική και δεν βλέπω τον λόγο να ανησυχείς για τον Έσπερο. Είμαι βέβαιος ότι θα την επικροτήσει και εκείνος. Συγαχαρητήρια πάντως από εμένα.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πολλά πολλά μπράβο, φίλε Νάξος, απο όλους μας.

Πολύ όμορφη η αρχική φωτογραφία, πολύ όμορφη η δική σου η σκέψη και πολύ όμορφο  το τελικό αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## morpanos

Συγχαρητηρια!!! Τελεια δουλεια.Περιμενουμε τη συνεχεια.

----------


## Α/Τ ΝΕΑΡΧΟΣ

Φίλε Ντίνο σ' ευχαριστώ που βάζεις χρώμα (κυριολεκτικά) στις αναμνήσεις μου... Να υποθέσω μάλιστα ότι το παπόρο βγαίνει από Πειραιά και πάει για τα νησιά? Έσπερε είναι έτσι ή με ξεγελάει εκείνο το τάνκερ στο βάθος?
Σχετικά με την προσπάθεια που έκανα να βρω το σκαρί μας και που όπως είχα υποσχεθεί θα σας ενημέρωνα όποιο και αν ήταν το αποτέλεσμα, δυστυχώς οι φίλοι που από την αρχή με είχαν προϊδεάσει, βγήκαν αληθινοί... Παρά τα αρκετά mail που αντάλλαξα κανείς από τους "συνδέσμους" δεν γνώριζε την τύχη του μετά το 2007. Ενδεικτικά παραθέτω το τελευταίο (ο αποστολέας του οποίου ενημερώθηκε από σπόντα!)


_Dear  Jimmy,_

*NAXOS 7350507*

_Thank you for your e-mail received 2nd June addressed to the Equasis Management Unit, and forwarded to us at Lloyd’s Register – Fairplay Ltd. for evaluation._ 

_We have not had any reports regarding this vessel for 2 years. The last rumours, and they are unconfirmed, is that she was now the LI BAO and sold to Chinese interests. If you come across any further news we would appreciate hearing from you._

_Best regards_ 
_Doug Holden (Mr.) 
Data Analyst - Ships in Service Response Section_ 

Ελπίζω στο μέλλον να δούμε φως!

----------


## Νάξος

Μητσάρα σε ευχαριστούμε μέσα από την καρδιά μας για τις ενέργειες εντοπισμού του Νάξος που κάνεις. Δυστυχώς είναι πολύ πιο δύσκολο να βρούμε τα ίχνη του βαποριού παρά να επιχρωματίσουμε μια ντουζίνα φωτογραφίες του. Αυτό όμως δε μας πτοεί. Σε λίγες μέρες με το καλό θα πέσουν μπομπίτσες στο φόρουμ. Η ώρα πλησιάζει!

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Μήτσο.....αφού γνωρίζουν το όνομα ίσως να γνωρίζουν και την εταιρία που το είχε ή έχει.....ίσως αυτό να μας βοηθούσε πάρα πολύ.....

----------


## Α/Τ ΝΕΑΡΧΟΣ

Όπως φαίνεται και στον τίτλο το ψάξιμο συνεχίζεται και όπως λέει και ο Ντίνος δεν πτοούμαστε. Ωστόσο φίλε Γιώργο, σε δική μου απάντηση σχετικά (αυτό που λες κι εσύ τους ρώτησα, ποια εταιρεία το πήρε...), δεν έλαβα απάντηση. Ή δεν ξέρουν, ή το θεώρησαν χαζό να συνεχίσουν τη "συνομιλία" μας. Περιμένω να περάσουν λίγες μέρες ακόμα και θα τον ξαναενοχλήσω το φίλο μας. Τουλάχιστον να απαντήσει...




> Μήτσο.....αφού γνωρίζουν το όνομα ίσως να γνωρίζουν και την εταιρία που το είχε ή έχει.....ίσως αυτό να μας βοηθούσε πάρα πολύ.....

----------


## vinman

> Πήρα το θάρρος να χρωματίσω μία εικόνα που ανέβασε ο φίλος μας ο Έσπερος εδώ:
> 
> http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...4&postcount=33
> 
> Δεν ξέρω αν εχω το δικαίωμα να το κάνω. Σκέφτηκα πως θα ήταν η φωτογραφία αυτή με χρώμα. Πειραματίστηκα και ιδού το αποτέλεσμα. Έσπερε αν δε σου αρέσει ειδοποίησέ με να την αποσύρω.
> 
> esperos.jpg


Εκπληκτική δουλειά Ντίνο!!
Να 'σαι καλά φίλε!!

----------


## Νάξος

Ιούλης μήνας... κάποιο καλοκαίρι μετά το 1987. Λεμονάδικα. Η αγαπημένη γωνιά στο μεγάλο λιμάνι, απέναντι στο αγαπημένο πλοίο. Όλα είναι έτοιμα για αναχώρηση. Ίσως να περιμένουμε να φορτώσουμε το φορτηγό που φαίνεται δεξιά και κάποιον επιβάτη της τελευταίας στιγμής. Είναι η εποχή που όσοι ταξιδέψαμε το Νάξος μας, το λατρέψαμε πραγματικά.

Μία φωτογραφία ύμνος για την καταπληκτική καμπυλάτη πρύμνη του πλοίου. Αφιερωμένη στον Βίνμαν, Αντώνη, Χάντοκ, Μπεν, Τss Απόλλων, Μάρκο, Τάσο, Νιόνιο και σε όλα τα παιδιά του φόρουμ.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Η Ποίηση, φίλοι μου, επιστρέφει στους ντόκους του Πειραιά.

Ο Πειραιάς στα πρωϊνά του μεγαλεία.
Η Ελλάδα της τελευταίας περιόδου της αθωότητας.

Το "Γεώργιος Εξπρές" στα αριστερά.
Εμείς κάπου εκεί.

Ταξιδευτές με sleepinh bag και με καρπούζι να κάνουμε το γύρο των νησιών, όπως έλεγε και το αγαπημένο τραγούδι.

Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον Ντίνο  για το αποψινό δώρο.

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Αχ βρε Ντίνο με τις ομορφίες σου....σε ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ......

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Ναξος...*

naxos.jpg
_Φιλε Ναξος ευχαριστω και ανταποδιδω._

----------


## vinman

Ντίνο και TSS APOLLON,φανταστικές φωτογραφίες!!

----------


## Νάξος

Αισίως φτάσαμε τα 500 μηνύματα σχετικά με το θρυλικό πλοίο. Η παρακάτω φωτογραφία είναι από την λάθος εποχή. Αυτό δε μας εμποδίζει όμως να θαυμάζουμε την επιθετική πλώρη του πλοίου, τον καθρέφτη της και γενικά τις δυναμικές καμπύλες του βάπορα.

Αφιερωμένη στους Tss Apollon, Μπεν, Αντουάν, Μάνο, Νίκο, Νιόνιο, Μάρκο, Τάσο Παπ, aopf, morpanos, esperos, ellinis, django, Τζίμη, και σε όλους τους φίλους που το αγαπήσανε.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ευχαριστω δυο φορες μια για την αφιερωση, και αλλη μια για την πανεμορφη φωτογραφια  που μοιραστηκες μαζι μας!

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Α ρε Ντίνο με τις ομορφίες σου....σε ευχαριστούμε....

----------


## morpanos

Ευχαριστω για την αφιερωση . Θα επιστρεψω συντομα με νεο υλικο για το αγαπημενο μας πλοιο.

----------


## Α/Τ ΝΕΑΡΧΟΣ

Νά' σαι καλά ρε φίλε. Κι εσύ και το Ναξάκι μας. Όπου κι αν είναι, όπως κι αν λέγεται, ότι χρώμα κι αν έχει. Το σκαρί του θα είναι ίδιο. Κι η αγάπη μας γι'αυτό επίσης...

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Ντίνο!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/B Νάξος...* Από αφίσα της ARKADIA LINES.

naxos 0001.jpg

_Χαρισμένη στον φίλο Νάξος._

----------


## Α/Τ ΝΕΑΡΧΟΣ

Τί έγινε ρε παιδιά? Πολύ μούγγα έπεσε... Γιατί έτσι?

----------


## Rocinante

> Τί έγινε ρε παιδιά? Πολύ μούγγα έπεσε... Γιατί έτσι?


Που ξερεις ?
Μπορει να ειναι η ηρεμια πριν την καταιγιδα...

----------


## Νάξος

Χεχεχε... Πιθανό να εχει δίκιο ο φίλος μας ο Ρόσης. Η αλήθεια είναι παίδες ότι για λίγες μέρες ήμουν εκτός δικτύου και εκτός πραγματικότητας λόγω δουλειάς. Έστω και με καθυστέρηση ευχαριστώ τους φίλους για τα καλά τους λόγια και τον Απόλλωνα για την πρόσφατη του τορπίλα. Το πλοίο μας έστω κι έτσι δεν έπαυε να γοητεύει. Εσένα Ρόση επειδή σε ξέχασα παραπάνω θα σου κάνω και πολύ αφιέρωση στα επόμενα. Δε σου λέω πότε για να σε έχω στήν πρίζα, χαχα.

----------


## Στέφανος

κατά λάθος έπεσα πάνω σε αυτήν την σελίδα, απο κει και πέρα όμως τζίφος. 
κανένας πιο τυχερός [και σίγουρα πιο γνώστης, αφού δεν το κατέχω καλά το αντικείμενο, της διαδικτυακής αναζήτησης....] μήπως και βρεθεί κάποιο στοιχείο?

http://translate.google.gr/translate...icial%26sa%3DG

http://www.cqvip.com/qk/91538X/199801/2949245.html

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Αυτή την σελίδα την έχω βρεί κι εγώ....για να διαβάσεις το άρθρο όμως σου ζητάει να κάνεις register πράγμα που δεν πραγματοποιεί για κάποιο λόγο όμως....

----------


## morpanos

Εικονα μιας αλλης εποχης που περασε ανεπιστρεπτι.Σε πρωτο πλανο το  θρυλικο βαπορι μας και πισω διακρινεται το καπεταν Αλεξανδρος Α που χαρη στην αγαπη των πλοιοκτητων του εξακολουθει να ομορφαινει τις θαλασσες.Η φωτογραφια ειναι απο τον εφοπλιστη Ιουλιος 1999

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Φίλε morpanos αυτές οι εποχές δυστυχώς δεν θα ξαναέρθουν.....

----------


## Ellinis

Από το τρομερό και φοβερό θυσαυροφυλάκιο του φίλου _despo_, η παρακάτω φωτογραφία.
Γιατί καιρό είχαμε να ανεβάσουμε και οι φανατικοί φίλοι του πλοίου θα πάθουν σύνδρομο έλλειψης  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Ειδικά αφιερωμένη στον καλό φίλο _Νάξος_
_nax1.jpg_

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Καμαρωτός καμαρωτός ο ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ  :Very Happy:  ευχαριστούμε τον φίλο despo που μας την παραχώρησε κι εσένα ellinis που την ανέβασες  :Very Happy:

----------


## morpanos

Επιτελους!!Ειχαμε αρχισει να ανησυχουμε.Θα ηθελα να σας ενημερωσω οτι στη Ναξο ακομη ορισμενοι προσπαθουν να κερδοσκοπουν εις βαρος μας στο ονομα του καραβιου.Σε φωτογραφειο στη χωρα μου ζητησαν 150Ε για ενα  αντιγραφο φωτογραφιας του Ναξος αφου πρωτα η κυρια που της ανηκε το καταστημα με πληροφορησε οτι ειχε συναισθηματικο δεσιμο με το καραβι!!                                                 Ας μην πιανομαστε κοροιδα λοιπον και ας μοιραζομαστε πληροφοριες και εικονες εμεις που αγαπαμε τα βαπορια εδω.                                                                  Ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω σε ολα τα μελη του Nautilia και σε ολους τους συντελεστες.

----------


## Giwrgos1980

> Επιτελους!!Ειχαμε αρχισει να ανησυχουμε.Θα ηθελα να σας ενημερωσω οτι στη Ναξο ακομη ορισμενοι προσπαθουν να κερδοσκοπουν εις βαρος μας στο ονομα του καραβιου.Σε φωτογραφειο στη χωρα μου ζητησαν 150Ε για ενα  αντιγραφο φωτογραφιας του Ναξος αφου πρωτα η κυρια που της ανηκε το καταστημα με πληροφορησε οτι ειχε συναισθηματικο δεσιμο με το καραβι!!                                                 Ας μην πιανομαστε κοροιδα λοιπον και ας μοιραζομαστε πληροφοριες και εικονες εμεις που αγαπαμε τα βαπορια εδω.                                                                  Ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω σε ολα τα μελη του Nautilia και σε ολους τους συντελεστες.


Σε ποιό φωτογραφείο? Θέλω να πάω κι εγώ για να κράξω λίγο.......αυτά δεν παίζουν.....μόνο στο Ελλάντα γίνονται............είναι πραγματικά λυπηρό!!!!!!!Δεν έχω λόγια......:-|:cry:

----------


## Νάξος

Φίλε μου *Ελληνίς σ' ευχαριστώ* για την καταπληκτική φωτογραφία του Νάξος και για την αφιέρωση. Τρέχω αυτές τις μέρες με δουλειές, γι' αυτό και η απάντησή μου δεν ήταν άμεση. Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω σε ποιο μέρος είναι φωτογραφημένη η βαποράκλα μας που σκίζει τα νερά καμαρωτή. Ευχαριστούμε και τον φίλο *Δέσπω* για την ευγενική χορηγία της πρώτης φθινοπωρινής μας δόσης!

Φίλοι Morpanos και Γιώργαρε1980, συμφωνώ με όσα αναφέρετε και επαυξάνω. Για πολλούς ανθρώπους το Νάξος ήταν και είναι ακόμα κομμάτι από τη ζωή τους το οποίο δε μπορεί να τυλιχτεί σε ένα φωτογραφικό χαρτί για 100, 200 ή 1000 ευρώ. 

Ο Σεπτέμβρης και ο Οκτώβρης θα είναι οι μήνες των εκπλήξεων φίλοι μου. Περιμένω όλους τους «κατεργαραίους» να γυρίσουν στις επάλξεις τους, γιατί τις προσεχείς εβδομάδες στο νήμα του «Νάξος» θα πέσουν κανονιές και κουμπουριές. 

Καλό χειμώνα σε όλους και όλες τις φίλες του φόρουμ, με κατάθεση και μοίρασμα πολλών και δυνατών καραβολατρικών εμπειριών! 

Χάντοκ έχω καιρό να σε ακούσω και ανησυχώ...

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Καλό χειμώνα Ντίνο.....περιμένουμε με ανυπομονεσία  :Very Happy:

----------


## Κώστας ¶γας

Αααααχ, αυτό το πανέμορφο πορτοκαλί χρώμα του ..... μάς είχε κλέψει την καρδιά !!! [έχω την εντύπωση αυτό το καράβι ότι έχει .... μακρινή συγγένεια με την ΕΘΝΙΚΗ ΟΛΛΑΝΔΙΑΣ των 70ς του Γιόχαν Κρόιφ .... ¶λλωστε, την εποχή που μεγαλούργησε η "πορτοκαλί ομάδα" μεγαλούργησε και το "πορτοκαλί καράβι" ..... ] ...... 

Αλλά κι αυτός ο ανάγλυφος χάρτης της Νάξου στα δυο φουγάρα του .... μιλάμε ΣΚΕΤΗ ΠΟΡΩΣΗ !!! Όσο για το πόσο καλοτάξιδο καράβι ήτανε .... μάλλον τα λόγια περιττεύουν !!! 

Τι να πεις γι' αυτό το καράβι .... Τέτοια καράβια βγαίνουν .... ένα στα εκατό χρόνια !!! ¶ραγε έχει περάσει, ή πρόκειται να περάσει, καλύτερο επιβατικό καράβι από τα νερά του Αιγαίου ??? {προσοχή : αυτή είναι η υποκειμενική και καθαρά προσωπική άποψη κάποιου που ταξίδεψε ως ΑΠΛΟΣ ΕΠΙΒΑΤΗΣ !!! Κάποιοι που έχουν δουλέψει σε καράβια, που έχουν τεχνικές γνώσεις περί πλοίων κλπ ίσως να έχουν άλλη άποψη ... } .....

----------


## Νάξος

Φίλε Κώστα τα καράβια δεν είναι οι λαμαρίνες, αλλά οι άνθρωποι που κρύβονται πίσω από αυτά. Πάνω απ' όλα οι ναυπηγοί που τα μελέτησαν και οι άνθρωποι που τα δουλεύουν και βγάζουν το ψωμί τους στην θάλασσα για να ευημερήσουν ολόκληρα νησιά και να περνάνε καλά ταξειδιώτες και νησιώτες. Όταν υπάρχει ψυχή πίσω από αυτά, τότε αυτές οι λαμαρίνες μας χαρίζουν δυνατές αναμνήσεις. Σαφώς και η γνώμη σου είναι υποκειμενική, αλλά δικαίωμα στη γνώμη έχουμε όλοι (μεταξύ μας, οι απόψεις μας συμπίπτουσι, χαχα). Και κλείνοντας, η ποιότητα σίγουρα δεν κρύβεται πίσω στην ποσότητα. Και επίσης, οι λεπτομέρειες είναι αυτές που κάνουν την διαφορά. Νάξος λοιπόν και ξερό ψωμί.

----------


## dimitris vavoulas

> Δεν είχα ξαναπροσέξει την κατασκευή στην πρύμνη. Ξέρει κανείς αν είναι πρύμνια γέφυρα και αν τη χρησιμοποιούσαν? 
> 
> Δίπλα του είναι το νυν MEDIA V.


 
ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΡΥΜΝΙΟ BAR....

----------


## Α/Τ ΝΕΑΡΧΟΣ

Φίλε Νάξος σε χάσαμε... Και μας είχες υποσχεθεί κανονιές και κουμπουριές  :Wink: . 



> Ο Σεπτέμβρης και ο Οκτώβρης θα είναι οι μήνες των εκπλήξεων φίλοι μου. Περιμένω όλους τους «κατεργαραίους» να γυρίσουν στις επάλξεις τους, γιατί τις προσεχείς εβδομάδες στο νήμα του «Νάξος» θα πέσουν κανονιές και κουμπουριές.


Μας γλύκανες καλά καλά και τώρα :???? Να υποθέσω τρέχεις ακόμα? 
Και καλά ο Ντίνος... Όλοι χαθήκατε ρε παιδιά? Χειμώνιασε και υλικό τέλος? Εγώ πάντως περιμένω...

----------


## Νάξος

Φίλε Νέαρχε να είσαι σίγουρος ότι κρατάω τις υποσχέσεις που δίνω! Περιμένω ακόμα και τους άλλους για να ξεκινήσει η γιορτή!

----------


## Tsikalos

Πότε ταξίδεψε τελευταία φορά στη χώρα μας;

----------


## Α/Τ ΝΕΑΡΧΟΣ

Φίλε Tsikalos αν δε με απατά η μνήμη μου ταξίδεψε Ελλάδα τελευταία φορά το 1994, οπότε και πουλήθηκε... Το λέω γιατί δεν το πρόλαβα το "95 που κατάφερα να πάω Νάξο, είχε ήδη αποχωρήσει από τη γραμμή.
Φίλε Νάξος σε αναμένω με πραγματική αγωνία... Το εννοώ, δεν κάνω πλάκα, ούτε υπερβάλω. Επίσης σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ για το mail σου και τις ευχές σου (σήμερα αξιώθηκα να δω τα mail μου...). Να είσαι πάντα καλά και να μας φτιάχνεις το κέφι με τα ωραία σου!! :Cool:

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Όντως τελευταία σεζόν του βάπορα στην Ελλάδα ήταν το καλοκαίρι του 94'
Μετά το ψάχνανε οι Παριανοί και οι Αξώτες.....τι έγινε το βαπόρι και τι έγινε το βαπόρι......αλλά τότε ήταν αργά πλέον.....Σεπτέμβριο του 94' (αν δεν απατώμαι) ξεκίνησε το ταξίδι του για τα ξένα (εκεί που έυχομαι να έιναι ακόμα και σήμερα ζωντανό και ακμαίο)....................

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ειχε βγει το 1994 μια φημη για δρομολογηση στις δυτικες κυκλαδες νομιζω απο ραφηνα.Αλλα δεν εγινε τιποτα και το βαπορι πουληθηκε.Μην ξεχνατε οτι η ARCADIA LINES τοτε στα τελη των 80's δεν αγοραζε μονο πλοια αλλα και τις αδειες σκοπιμοτητας τους.Ετσι βρεθηκε με πλοια που δεν ηξερε τι να τα κανει.Ενα απο αυτα ηταν το ΝΑΞΟΣ το αλλο ηταν το ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ (Παρος)....δυστυχως

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Να σας γλυκάνω λίγο.....δεν ξέρω αν έχει ανέβει.......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-i4Ol...eature=related

Αφιαιρωμένο σε όλους σας!

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> Να σας γλυκάνω λίγο.....δεν ξέρω αν έχει ανέβει.......
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-i4Ol...eature=related
> 
> Αφιαιρωμένο σε όλους σας!


 
Ευχαριστούμε...  Έχει ανέβει το βιντεάκι, αλλά δεν πειράζει που το ξαναανέβασες.  ¶λλωστε, είναι πρακτικά αδύνατον να ελέγξεις και τις ....53 σελίδες του συγκεκριμένου thread... :Cool:

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Λοιπόν.......εάν το equasis.org είναι σωστό.........τα μαντάτα δέν πρέπει να είναι καλά.....



Με τελευταία ενημέρωση πρίν από 7 μέρες........

Laid Up.......which means είτε εγκαταλελημένο είτε πρίν φύγει για το τελευταίο του ταξίδι?????:|

----------


## Νάξος

Έχω την διαίσθηση ότι ζει, αλλά όχι στην Κίνα. Δεν πιστεύω ότι έχει πάει για παληοσίδερα.

----------


## Στέφανος

Εχω την εντύπωση πώς μία μετάφραση του laid up είναι : παροπλισμένο, με την έννοια της απόσυρσης από ενεργό υπηρεσία. Επίσης, έχω την εντύπωση, πώς χρησιμοποιείται με την έννοια της μακροχρόνιας αγκυροβολίας / μη χρησιμοποίησης [πχ από μηχανική βλάβη είτε πχ από οικονομικά θέματα.]


επίσης σαν ημερομηνία αναφέρεται κάποια πρό της αποχωρήσεώς του από τα πάτρια, άρα και μετά την αναγραφόμενη ημερομηνία υπήρξε.


ΥΓ μπορεί κάποιος στην Νάξο να ρωτήσει τον Βασιλακάκη? ή κάποιος με γνωριμίες στον τελευταίο πλοιοκτήτη - Αρκάδια ....?

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Ναι αυτό εννοούσα....παροπλισμένο.......μην ξεχνάμε ότι ο βάπορας είναι κοντά στα 40 του χρόνια εάν υπάρχει βέβαια........

----------


## Νάξος

Αυτό που πρέπει να κρατάμε ως ρεζουμέ από τις πρόσφατες αποκαλύψεις του Γιώργαρου είναι το γεγονός ότι το πλοίο είναι laid-up, παροπλισμένο δηλαδή, και όχι scrapped, διαλυμένο. Παροπλισμένο ένα πλοίο μπορεί να είναι για χίλιους δύο λόγους. Το Νάξος είναι 34 ετών και σίγουρα χωρίς να είναι πια νέο, δέν είναι και σκουράντζο. Τόσα πλοία δέκα και βάλε χρόνια γηραιότερα ζουν και βασιλεύουν δόξα τω Θεώ.

----------


## morpanos

Το Ναξος ειναι ενα ελληνικο καραβι με ψυχη και σε καμια περιπτωση δεν αρμοζει ο παροπλισμος και ο ξεπεσμος για το καμαρι της ακτοπλοιας.Ας γινει επιτελους κατι σωστο και να επιστρεψει ενα ελληνικο βαπορι εκει οπου ανηκει αφου χαθηκαν τοσα ιστορικα και πανεμορφα σκαρια._

----------


## Tsikalos

Μετά από παραίνεση του φίλου Naxos σας ενημερώνω για μία φώτο που είχα ανεβάσει στο Link της ΑΝΕ Νάξου. Δεν την ξαναανεβάζω εδώ για να μη γεμίζουμε με την ίδια φωτογραφία, όσο όμορφη και αν είναι

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Ένα Χριστουγεννιάτικο δωράκι από έμενα.......

http://www.ina.fr/histoire-et-confli...iniens.fr.html

Πηγή:ina.fr

----------


## Νάξος

Φίλε Γιώργο αυτό δεν ήταν δωράκι… Αυτό είναι θησαυρός, η Ναξάρα μας σε βίντεο στην Κύπρο να αποβιβάζει Παλαιστίνιους… Σ' ευχαριστούμε και ελπίζουμε σε ταχεία ανταπόδοση! Χρόνια Πολλά φίλε.

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Χρόνια πολλά με υγεία και ευτυχία Ντίνο μου.....χαίρομαι που σας αρέσει  :Very Happy:

----------


## Haddock

Γιώργο χτύπησες φλέβα χρυσού. Έψαχνα πολύ καιρό φωτογραφία με λήψη πρύμα, ανοιχτό καταπέλτη, και θέα το γκαράζ. Το συγκεκριμένο φιλμάκι γρασάρισε για τα καλά τη σκουριασμένη μνήμη των απανταχού Ναξάκηδων. Να θυμήσω ότι το γκαράζ του πλοίου είχε μοντέρνα και χαρακτηριστική ψευδοροφή με σειρές από φωτιστικά φθορισμού που οδηγούσαν τα λίγα αυτοκίνητα της εποχής στο αχανές γήπεδο του σκάφους. Η δουλειά των ναυπηγών ήταν προσεγμένη ακόμα και σε τέτοιου είδους λεπτομέρειες όπως η πρωτοποριακή οροφή του γκαράζ. Παρ' όλο τον καλό φωτισμό και τη μοντέρνα σχεδίαση του γκαράζ, ο εξαερισμός έπασχε όπως και στο ομόσταυλο ΠΑΡΟΣ (έχουμε αναφερθεί στους ανοιχτούς πλαϊνούς καταπέλτες). Αν δεν με απατά η μνήμη μου, στο τέλος του γηπέδου, υπήρχε ένα εξόγκωμα σαν μίνι εξώστης με την επιγραφή NO SMOKING. Επειδή πάνε πολλά χρόνια, θυμάται κάποιος αν υπήρχε είσοδος για τους οδηγούς πρώρα, σε αυτό το σημείο, στο τέλος του γκαράζ?

----------


## Νάξος

Υπήρχαν Νικόλα μου, δύο πλευρικές κόκκινες (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) πόρτες  στο τμήμα του γκαράζ με το μικρότερο ύψος (το τμήμα προς την πλώρη). Σωστά θυμάσαι τα σχετικά με την επιγραφή NO SMOKING. H οροφή του γκαράζ του Νάξος δε θύμιζε πλοίο αλλά σαλέ. Το ίδιο και τα τοιχώματα του γκαράζ. Σε άλλα πλοία οι σωληνώσεις, οι νομείς/διαδοκίδες των μεταλλικών πλαισίων καθώς και άλλα κατασκευαστικά μέλη του πλοίου ήταν ορατά και το αισθητικό αποτέλεσμα θύμιζε εργοτάξιο ή ναυπηγείο. Το γκαράζ του Νάξος θύμιζε πάρκιν πολυτελείας.Το λευκό χρώμα των τοιχωμάτων που και που έσπαγαν λοξές μαύρες και κίτρινες λωρίδες σε εναλλαγή, ενώ το δάπεδο του γκαράζ ήταν πράσινο με ειδικά εξογκώματα που αφενός το διαχώριζαν σε λωρίδες διευκολύνοντας τη στοιβασία των οχημάτων, αφετέρου δε ήταν υποδοχείς γάτζων για τη στήριξη των οχημάτων.

Για τον εξαερισμό του γκαράζ η κατάσταση δεν ήταν τόσο χάλι γιατί μαζύ με κάποιον από τους πρυμνιούς πλαϊνούς καταπέλτες άνοιγε επίσης και ένας από τους δύο μικρούς πλαϊνούς δημιουργώντας ένα ρεύμα αέρα. Επίσης υπήρχαν κάποιες γρίλλιες εξαερισμού στα ρεμέτζα της πρύμνης. Ολα αυτά σε συνδυασμό με το άνοιγμα του κεντρικού καταπέλτη ανακουφίζαν την κατάσταση. Μην ξεχνάμε ότι και τα δύο πλοία δε μεταφέραν πολλά ΙΧ. Πιθανότατα πάνω από την ψευδοροφή του γκαράζ να υπήρχε σύστημα εξαερισμού.

----------


## Νάξος

Ένα μηνυματάκι με δύο φωτογραφίες του αγαπημένου βάπορα έτσι, για το καλό της χρονιάς. 

Η πρώτη ανεβάστηκε από τον πολύ καλό φίλο Τσίκαλος στο θέμα της ΑΝΕ Νάξου. Παραθέτω το σύνδεσμο για να θαυμάσουμε την κοφτερή πλώρη του Νάξος που προβάλλει περήφανα ανάμεσα στις πλώρες του Πάρος και του Σαντορίνη στο βάθος.

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...6&postcount=19

Την άλλη φωτογραφία τη βρήκα στο shipsnostalgia χάρη στην εκπληκτική όσφρηση του φίλου gtogias που βρήκε φλέβα χρυσού στο θέμα του ¶τλας 2. Εδώ το σχετικό link και πιο κάτω η φωτογραφία με Νάξος και Αλέκο στη Νάξο τον Αύγουστο το 1988 για όσους δε μπορούν να δουν τη φωτογραφία από τον παρακάτω ιστότοπο:

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...p/photo/214316

© Jim McFaul

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Καλοκαίρι στην Αξά να χαζέυεις αυτά τα δύο βαπόρια στο λιμάνι........7 χρονώ μικράκι ήμουν τότε.....

----------


## Νάξος

Σχολιάζοντας την παραπάνω φωτογραφία και διαβάζοντας τα σχόλια του δημιουργού της θυμήθηκα πώς στο ίδιο κτίριο αλλά 2-3 πατώματα πιο κάτω φωτογράφιζα ίσως την ίδια χρονιά τον βάπορά μας σε μία διαφορετική πόζα:

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...&postcount=195

Τώρα, ας πάμε στην ψαριά της μέρας: μία φωτογραφία πραγματικό ντοκουμέντο για το Γιώργαρο (που τότε ήταν αγέννητος) με το Νάξος σε μία εκπληκτική λήψη. Το Νάξος, καλλίγραμμο και λυγερό σε ρεμέτζο στη Χώρα το 1976. Για αυτούς που θυμούνται τη Χώρα του '70 και των μέσων της δεκαετίας του '80, το φανάρι του στύλου της ΔΕΗ που οριακά διακρίνεται κάτω δεξιά, εκφράζει την εποχή που η παραλία της Χώρας δεν είχε διαπλατυνθεί. Μία εποχή με λιγότερη (έως καθόλου) χλιδή, περισσότερο αυθορμητισμό και φιλότιμο και απείρως μεγαλύτερο σεβασμό προς το περιβάλλον. Η φωτογραφία προέρχεται από τον παρακάτω ιστότοπο που έχει πολλές ενδιαφέρουσες φωτογραφίες μιας άλλης Νάξου:


http://oldnaxos.blogspot.com/

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_BbG0G4uHmi...Σ+1976+126.jpg

Αφιερωμένο στους «απανταχού Ναξάκηδες» όπως μας έχει χαρακτηρίσει ο μάγος, από τον οποίο περιμένω μεγάλες αποκαλύψεις. Νικόλα καλημέρα σου!

----------


## Νάξος

Εδώ τα λόγια περιττεύουν:

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_BbG0G4uHmi...Σ+1987+(3).jpg

© Αντώνης Εμμ. Μανδηλαράς

----------


## Α/Τ ΝΕΑΡΧΟΣ

> Η φωτογραφία προέρχεται από τον παρακάτω ιστότοπο που έχει πολλές ενδιαφέρουσες φωτογραφίες μιας άλλης Νάξου:
> 
> 
> http://oldnaxos.blogspot.com/


Ντίνο, απίστευτε, τρομερέ Αξιώτη, που το ξετρύπωσες το blog?? Μιλάμε έχει γίνει καταπληκτική δουλειά!! Πολύ υλικό, πάρα πολύ καλή ποιότητα και κυρίως μιλάει στις καρδιές μας. Μου θύμισε τα μικράτα μου στο νησί (κάθε καλοκαίρι). Τότε που -όπως επεσήμανες- ο παραλιακός δεν ήταν τόσο μεγάλος. Τότε που αγοράζαμε το "Μπλεκ" από του Βυθούλκα. Που κανονίζαμε μέρες πριν ραντεβού με το Βασίλη τον ταξιτζή για να μας πάει στη Χώρα. Που παίρναμε πασατέμπο στο χάρτινο χωνάκι και πληρώναμε δυο δραχμούλες. Που αγοράζαμε ποτό κίτρο "Προμπονά" για να έχουμε να τρατάρουμε τον κόσμο όταν γυρνούσαμε σπίτι από τις διακοπές μας...
Φίλε Ντίνο να είσαι πάντα καλά και να μιλάς πάντα στις καρδιές των απανταχού Αξιωτών με όσα "ανεβάζεις" στο διαδίκτυο. :Very Happy:

----------


## Νάξος

Μητσάρα το blog το ανακάλυψε ο μάγος Χάντοκ. Αυτό που δε φανταζόμαστε είναι ότι οι διαχειριστές του το ανανεώνουν σε συχνή βάση. Τώρα που είπες για το Μπλεκ από το Βυθούλκα υπενθυμίζω ότι το Νάξος ήταν κατά βάση το πλοίο που έφερνε τον περιοδικό Τύπο στο νησί. Θυμάμαι τα μεσημέρια, μετά τις 3 να πηγαίνουμε με το ξαδερφάκι μου το Μάρκο για εφημερίδα ή για κάποιο περιοδικό. Όταν δε ήμουνα στο χωριό, η εφημερίδα έφτανε στην Τραγαία (από εκεί έπρεπε να την πάρουμε) κατά τις 7 με το ΚΤΕΛ από  τη Χώρα. Εποχές γεμάτες ξεγνοιασιά δικέ μου.

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Πόσο χαίρομαι για όλα αυτά που ακούω για την αγαπημένη πατρίδα (ιδιαίτερη πατρίδα για μένα καθώς δεν γεννήθηκα εκέι) που δεν έχω ζήσει........
Ντίνο σε ευχαριστώ για την αφιαίρωση.......πάρα πολύ ωραίες μνήμες........

----------


## Α/Τ ΝΕΑΡΧΟΣ

> Μητσάρα το blog το ανακάλυψε ο μάγος Χάντοκ.


Επανορθώνω λοιπόν αφού πρώτα ζητήσω συγνώμη από το μάγο  :Surprised: ops::
Ευχαριστώ πρωτίστως το "Haddock" που βρήκε το καταπληκτικό blog και μετά τον "Νάξος" που μας το κοινοποίησε... Να είστε καλά και οι δύο καθώς και οι άνθρωποι που έχουν στήσει το blog. Κι όπως λέει και ο Ντίνος, όντως από τις ημερομηνίες φαίνεται να γίνεται συχνή ενημέρωση...



> Πόσο χαίρομαι για όλα αυτά που ακούω για την αγαπημένη πατρίδα (ιδιαίτερη πατρίδα για μένα καθώς δεν γεννήθηκα εκέι) που δεν έχω ζήσει........
> Ντίνο σε ευχαριστώ για την αφιαίρωση.......πάρα πολύ ωραίες μνήμες........


 Φίλε Γιώργο για πολλούς από μας η Νάξος μας, είναι απλά ο τόπος καταγωγής και όχι γέννησης ή μόνιμης διαμονής. Ωστόσο η αγάπη που της έχουμε είναι η ίδια (ίσως και περισσότερη) με αυτην των μόνιμων κατοίκων. Είναι το ίδιο που συμβαίνει με τους μετανάστες μας κι εμάς τους Ελληνάρες. Οι "ξένοι" πονάνε περισσότερο την Ελλάδα από εμάς. Τέλος πάντων...
Ντίνο, για τον Τύπο συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου. Και αν θυμάσαι οι απογευματινές εφημερίδες ήταν της προηγούμενης μέρας. Μόνο οι πρωινές και οι αθλητικές που έφερνε το Ναξάκι ήταν "φρέσκιες" και αυτό όχι πάντοτε...

----------


## Νάξος

Απευθύνομαι στα λαγωνικά του φόρουμ κυρίως που ψάχνουν για το Νάξος εδώ και καιρό στην Κίνα. Προτείνω ως περιοχή έρευνας παιδιά την Ινδονησία. Έχω βάσιμες υποψίες ότι το πιο πρόσφατο πέρασμα του πλοίου ήταν από εκεί. Βεβαίως, η χώρα αυτή είναι κατάρα σε ότι αφορά την ευκολία των ερευνών. Είναι αχανής, πολυπληθής και τα νησιά της εκατοντάδες… Δε χάνουμε όμως τίποτε με το να κυττάξουμε και από εκεί. Πάμε στην Ινδονησία λοιπόν.

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Το βαπόρι πιθανότατα να μην βρεθεί ποτέ.....εγώ προσωπικά τα έχω παρατήσει.....δεν μπορώ να βρώ ίχνος του πουθενα....με όποιους και αν επικοινώνησα.....όπου και αν έψαξα......από γνωστούς (στο νησί....πρώην μέλοι του πληρώματος που είναι οικογενιακοί φίλοι) μία κουβέντα ακούω....μας έχει φύγει.........ακόμα και οι άνθρωποι από το equassis.org δεν μπορούν να βρούν κάτι σχετικό για το βαπόρι και με παραπέμπουν συνεχώς στις πληροφορίες που έχει το site τους..........νομίζω είναι μάταιο πλέον......

----------


## Νάξος

Φίλε Γιώργο μέχρι να δούμε το πλοίο να κόβεται σε κάνα Αλή Αγά ή Αλάνγκ, το καράβι θα ζει και βασιλεύει. Αν είναι στην Ινδονησία τα πράγματα είναι σκούρα γιατί ψάχνουμε ψύλλους στα άχυρα. Ωστόσο οι Ινδονήσιοι δεν έχουν τη γραφή των Κινέζων και αυτό βοηθάει στην έρευνα που θα γίνει.

----------


## Haddock

Ελπίζω να μην κακοκαρδίσω τους απανταχού Ναξάκηδες αλλά θεωρώ ότι το βαπόρι έχει γίνει ταβανόπροκες και μαχαιροπίρουνα.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Δεν θέλω να φανώ απαισιόδοξος αλλά με παραξενεύει πολύ που ένα πλοίο δραστηριοποιείται σε γραμμή της ¶πω Ανατολής και να μην υπάρχει ούτε μία φωτογραφία του.

Δεν έχω εγκαταλείψει την έρευνα και έχω ανοίξει το ραντάρ μέχρι Ινδονησία και Φιλιππίνες. Μάλιστα, έχω επικοινωνήσει με καραβολάτρες από Κίνα, Φιλιππίνες, και Ινδία. Κοιτάξτε κι εδώ [Philippine SHIP Spotters Society], μήπως φανεί η γνωστή σιλουέτα σε κάποια από τις χιλιάδες φωτογραφίες.

Ο πορτοκαλής βάπορας παραμένει αγνοούμενος κι ας τον έχουμε επικηρύξει έναντι αδράς αμοιβής. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Στη Ραφήνα συνάντησα πρόσφατα έναν παλιό αυτοκινητιστή.
Ο άνθρωπος ξεκίνησε να ταξιδεύει με τα καράβια από την εποχή του* "Έλενα Π".*
Για το έτερο "κινέζικο"*, το "Χρυσή ¶μμος ΙΙ",* μου ανέφερε ότι έχει βυθιστεί (σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες που έχει).
Πάντως, και αυτό το πλοίο συνεχίζει να υπάρχει ακόμα στις διάφορες λίστες πλοίων.

Ελπίζω, βέβαια, το* "Νάξος"* να ζει.
Ίσως, όμως, είναι καλύτερο να καταλήξει ένα πλοίο στο βυθό από το να "τελειώσει" στο διαλυτήριο.

To *"Αιγαίον"* μπορεί και να ήταν τελικά πιο τυχερό από τα άλλα "βέλγικα"...

----------


## Νάξος

Διαφωνώ καλέ μου Αντουάν για το τέλος των πλοίων. Τα πλοία για μένα πρέπει να διαλύονται. Πάνω από την όποια λατρεία που έχουμε για ένα συγκεκριμένο πλοίο είναι η αγάπη για τον συνάνθρωπο και το περιβάλλον. Τα πλοία βυθιζόμενα είναι κατά κανόνα τοξικές βόμβες και με το να τα βυθίζουμε δεν παραδίδουμε ένα ακόμη καθαρότερο περιβάλλον στα παιδιά μας. Ακόμα και αν τους αφαιρεθούν καύσιμα, λιπαντικά και ό,τι άλλο είναι δυνατό να αφαιρεθεί από αυτά, το κουφάρι δεν είναι ό,τι καλλίτερο για την θαλάσσια φύση. Βεβαίως υπάρχουν και περιπτώσεις όπου βυθισμένα πλοία δημιουργούν ένα ξεχωριστό οικοσύστημα. Αλίμονο όμως αν βυθίζαμε όλα τα πλοία και ειδικά τά μεγάλα χαλύβδινα για αυτόν το σκοπό. Αλίμονο αν ταριχεύαμε κάθε άνθρωπο που πέθαινε. Όταν τα πλοία κάνουν τον κύκλο τους τότε μένει για μας η μνήμη, όπως γίνεται με αυτούς που φεύγουν. Όσο τους θυμόμαστε θα είναι πάντα ζωντανοί. Το «Αιγαίο» εκεί που έχει βυθιστεί κάνει τα πράγματα ακόμα πιο προβληματικά για ένα ανεπανόρθωτα επιβαρυμένο οικοσύστημα. Κι όμως, πριν από λίγες δεκαετίες, εκεί τα νερά ήταν καταγάλανα και πεντακάθαρα. 

Πάντως για το Νάξος είμαι εξαιρετικά αισόδοξος. Αποκλείω προς το παρόν την περίπτωση διάλυσης. Αισιοδοξώ ότι σύντομα θα μάθουμε νέα του. Η Ινδονησία είναι μία χώρα 240.000.000 με αχανή έκταση που κατανέμεται σε εκατοντάδες νησιά. Ιδού η Ινδονησία, ιδού το πήδημα!

----------


## Α/Τ ΝΕΑΡΧΟΣ

> Τα πλοία βυθιζόμενα είναι κατά κανόνα τοξικές βόμβες και με το να τα βυθίζουμε δεν παραδίδουμε ένα ακόμη καθαρότερο περιβάλλον στα παιδιά μας.


Ντίνο συμφωνώ μαζί σου. Καταλαβαίνω ωστόσο και τον Αντώνη. Συναισθηματικά είμαι μαζί του. Κι εγώ ρε παιδιά θα προτιμούσα ένα τέλος "ένδοξο" κι όχι να μπει σε κάποιο διαλυτήριο και να το βλέπω σε φωτογραφίες να σκίζεται και μαζί να σκίζεται και η καρδιά μου. Νομίζω κι οι περισσότεροι από εμάς, βλέποντας το θέμα με την καρδιά μας μόνο, το ίδιο σκεφτόμαστε.
Όμως λόγοι περιβαλλοντικοί (και όχι μόνο) επιβάλλουν τη διάλυση των βαποριών... Ακόμα και τα ναυάγια πρέπει να τα "σηκώνουν" εφόσον είναι εφικτό. Θυμηθείτε το χαμό που γίνεται μέχρι τώρα για το Sea Diamond. Ακόμα και "άδειο" να είναι ένα βαπόρι, το χρώμα του και το μέταλλό του μόνο φτάνουν για να ρυπάνουν τις ήδη επιβαρυμένες θάλασσές μας. 
Δυστυχώς Αντώνη η εποχή μας, μας αναγκάζει να ξεχάσουμε την έννοια της δόξας και να βλέπουμε μόνο με το μυαλό και όχι με την καρδιά...

----------


## Νάξος

Το ότι είμαι υπέρ της διάλυσης των πλοίων δε σημαίνει ότι θα άντεχα να δω τον αγαπημένο μου βάπορα να διαλύεται… Θα έκανα ό,τι μπορούσα για να μην διαλυθεί, αλλά δεν θα προτιμούσα να βυθιζόταν. Τα εσκεμμένα ναυάγια και οι εσκεμμένες καταποντήσεις είναι πράξη ασέβειας προς τις επόμενες γενιές. Όπως ακριβώς συμβαίνει με τους ανθρώπους, η ταφή τους είναι στιγμή που σε διαλύει. Μπορούμε όμως να κάνουμε διαφορετικά; Ή μήπως πρέπει να μετέλθουμε μεθόδους φαραωνικές; Με το ίδιο σκεπτικό μπορούμε να κρατήσουμε τα πλοία αιώνια στη ζωή; Κι αν ναι, τότε αυτό μπορεί να γίνει με πραγματικά πολύ λίγα.

Η εύρεση του Νάξος στην ¶πω Ανατολή είναι ένας από τους δυσκολότερους γρίφους για τους απανταχού Ναξάκηδες. Για το αγνοούμενο Χρυσή ¶μμος βρέθηκε στο flickr μια φωτογραφία του στο Dalian, μία αξιόπιστη και ζωντανή μαρτυρία που να δηλώνει ότι, ναι, το πλοίο όντως πέρασε από την Κίνα. Το Νάξος όμως; Πιστεύω ότι ζει. Έχω καλούς λόγους να το πιστεύω. Ένας από αυτούς είναι το να βλέπω με τι πλεούμενα ταξιδεύουνε ο κόσμος εκεί πέρα· το Νάξος, που αντικειμενικά είναι πλοίο άλλης ποιότητας, χτυπάει σαν την μυίγα μες το γάλα. Δεν έχουν λόγο να διαλύσουν ένα τέτοιο πλοίο σε αυτές τις χώρες όπου τα τερατουργήματα από την Ιαπωνία (οι πρώτες διδάξαντες την τέχνη του κατασκευάζειν μπαούλα) μαζύ με κάτι μυστήρια πλεούμενα δίνουν και παίρνουν. Πειστική απόδειξη ο υπερσύνδεσμος του κάπτα-Χάντοκ λίγα μηνύματα παραπάνω.

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Ντίνο μου πάντως δεν βλέπω φώς στον υπερσύνδεσμο του Haddock καθώς έιχα κάποιες συζητήσεις και με τον Admin του Philippine SHIP Spotters Society ο οποίος προσπαθεί βέβαια να βρέι πληροφορίες αλλά προσωπικά κι εκείνος όπως με διαβεβαίωσε δεν του θυμίζει κάτι το σκαρί της Ναξάρας μας. Πολύ πιθανόν να μήν έχει περάσει κάν από τα νερά της Ινδονησίας και να βρίσκεται κάπου παρατημένο στην ???Κίνα??? όπως αναφέρει και το equassis.org
Εμένα προσωπικά πλέον το μόνο που με κάνει να λέω ότι το βαπόρι ίσως ακόμα να είναι εν ζωή είναι το ότι οι Κινέζοι ίσως να το έχουν μετατρέψει σε κανένα πλωτό ξενοδοχείο ή καζίνο ή κάτι σε πλωτό τέλος πάντων.....

----------


## Νάξος

Ινδονησία και παίρνω την ευθύνη για το κράξιμο.

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Ρε συ Ντίνο.....μήπως λέω μήπως ξέρεις κάτι και δεν μας το λές?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Νάξος

Κάτι ξέρω, αλλά από το να μετατραπεί η βάσιμη υποψία σε απόδειξη χρειάζεται κάποιος χρόνος. Το Νάξος σίγουρα ζούσε μέχρι πρόσφατα και πιθανόν να ζει ακόμα. Ενω λοιπόν δεν έχω φωτογραφίες του από το πέρασμα του στην Ανατολή, έχω τη μαρτυρία ανθρώπων που το ζήσανε σχετικά πρόσφατα. Αυτή τους η μαρτυρία με κάνει να πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να το αναζητήσουμε στην Ινδονησία.

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Χμμμμμ.........μακάρι....μακάρι...

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> Κάτι ξέρω, αλλά από το να μετατραπεί η βάσιμη υποψία σε απόδειξη χρειάζεται κάποιος χρόνος. Το Νάξος σίγουρα ζούσε μέχρι πρόσφατα και πιθανόν να ζει ακόμα. Ενω λοιπόν δεν έχω φωτογραφίες του από το πέρασμα του στην Ανατολή, έχω τη μαρτυρία ανθρώπων που το ζήσανε σχετικά πρόσφατα. Αυτή τους η μαρτυρία με κάνει να πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να το αναζητήσουμε στην Ινδονησία.


H υπόθεση είναι σκέτος ....ψύλλος στα άχυρα...:| Σίγουρα έχετε δει στο χάρτη τις περιοχές που λέτε, και καταλαβαίνετε τι εννοώ....
Εκτός αυτού, επειδή *δεν* μιλάμε για οργανωμένα και ευνομούμενα κράτη, *υπάρχει πάντα ο κίνδυνος να έχει συμβεί κάτι που δεν έχει καταγραφεί επισήμως*, είτε αυτό είναι ναυάγιο ή διάλυση (που, φυσικά, κανένας μας δεν θέλει να το σκέπτεται  :Surprised: ops: ), είτε μετασκευή, είτε πώληση του πλοίου σε κάποια ακόμη πιο τριτοκοσμική χώρα. 
Είναι λίγο πιάσ' τ' αβγό και κούρευτο...
Όποιος καταφέρει να εντοπίσει το καράβι, θα πρέπει να πάρει πολλά και ειδικά εύσημα!

----------


## Haddock

Ο καπτά Ντίνος μας έβαλε μπουρλότο για μία ακόμη φορά. Μακάρι συνταξιδιώτες να επιβεβαιωθεί η φήμη περί Ινδονησίας, αλλά ας κρατάμε μικρό καλάθι γιατί πολλά έχουν ακουστεί. Πάντως, το Ναξάκι δεν αναφέρεται στον στόλο της κρατικής Pelni. ¶ρα, το πλοίο υποθετικά εξυπηρετεί λιγότερο γνωστές γραμμές, κι όπως λέει και ο καπετάν αντρέας ο εντοπισμός του θα είναι σχεδόν αδύνατος. Με άλλα λόγια, χ*#^ θέατρο, κ#*^% παράσταση.

Για όσους σηκώσουν τα μανίκια τους και αναζητήσουν το ποστάλι, Kapal ferry ή Kapal Ro-Ro είναι οι ζητούμενες λέξεις στις φωτογραφίες. Αν κρίνουμε από τα ποστάλια που εξυπηρετούν το Αρχιπέλαγος της Ινδονησίας, ίσως να το βρούμε χρέπι. Αν και οι εκεί πλοιοκτήτες δεν φημίζονται για τις μετασκευές τους, δεν αποκλείεται να έχει αλλάξει κάπως το σουλούπι του. Ποιος ξέρει, ίσως και να έχει ήδη παραδώσει το πνεύμα του...

----------


## Tsikalos

[QUOTE=Νάξος;297263]Ένα μηνυματάκι με δύο φωτογραφίες του αγαπημένου βάπορα έτσι, για το καλό της χρονιάς. 

Η πρώτη ανεβάστηκε από τον πολύ καλό φίλο Τσίκαλος στο θέμα της ΑΝΕ Νάξου. Παραθέτω το σύνδεσμο για να θαυμάσουμε την κοφτερή πλώρη του Νάξος που προβάλλει περήφανα ανάμεσα στις πλώρες του Πάρος και του Σαντορίνη στο βάθος.

Ευχαριστώ γισ τα καλά σου λόγια φίλε Νάξος. Αν και δεν έχω κατέβει στο νησί σου, μόνο περαστικός από άλλα νησιά, θαυμάζω τη νοσταλγία σου για κάτι που αποτελεσε και ίσως αποτελεί ακόμη ένα από τα σύγχρονα σημάδια του νησιού σου.

----------


## Prince Philip

Πορτοκαλι δεν ηταν το χρωμα του ?

----------


## Νάξος

Φίλε prince Philip το χρώμα του ήταν πορτοκαλί από το 1975 εως το 1990. Το 1991 άλλαξε σινιάλα και έγινε λευκό. Το 1994 πουλήθηκε σε κινέζικη εταιρεία και έκτοτε αναζητούμε τα ίχνη του αγνοώντας τα νέα του σινιάλα.

----------


## gtogias

Για του λάτρεις του πλοίου μια φωτό του από το 1988:

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...p/photo/216272

----------


## Rocinante

> Για του λάτρεις του πλοίου μια φωτό του από το 1988:
> 
> http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...p/photo/216272


 Αστα. Την ειδα το μεσημερι και επαθα σοκ!!!!!!
Ειχαμε και προβλημα με το φορουμ και δεν μπορεσα να δωσω λινκ. Τωρα ετοιμαζομουν να ειδοποιησω τους "γνωστους φιλους" του βαποριου να μην παθουν τιποτα :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Α πα πα πα πα!!!!! Ζημίες......σε πάρα πολύ καλή ανάλυση παρακαλώ!!!!!! Προσέξτε πόσο κόσμο είχε πάνω ο ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ!!!!!!! Όχι προσέξτε!!!! Φίσκα είναι!!!!

----------


## gtogias

Χωρίς να είμαι ειδικός έχω την εντύπωση ότι είναι από τις καλύτερες φωτογραφίες του πλοίου.

----------


## Rocinante

> Χωρίς να είμαι ειδικός έχω την εντύπωση ότι είναι από τις καλύτερες φωτογραφίες του πλοίου.


Γιωργο αυτο νομιζω και εγω. Πιστευω οτι η φωτογραφια αυτη θα γινει επιφανεια εργασιας σε πολλους υπολογιστες αν οχι εκτυπωση και τοποθετηση σε καδρακι...

----------


## Α/Τ ΝΕΑΡΧΟΣ

Αυτό δεν είναι φωτογραφία ρε παιδιά. Καρτ ποσταλ είναι!! Νομίζω πως θα συμφωνήσω με τους Γιώργηδες (και ως προς την τέλεια ευκρίνεια και κυρίως ως προς την καλύτερη -κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη- λήψη ever).
¶ντε τώρα να κάτσω να δουλέψω εγώ τώρα στον υπολογιστή... Κι είμαι και από τις 04:30 όρθιος... Χαλάλι όμως για τέτοια "ποιήματα" το αποψινό black out που έπαθα!! :Razz: :shock: :Razz:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Nαξος*...
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_ 

naxos.jpg

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Κανονίες πάλι....αχ ρε ΒΑΠΟΡΑ που είσαι.......
Σε ευχαριστούμε T.S.S APOLLON με το απύθμενο αρχέιο σου!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Νάξος

Τί να λέμε τώρα… Γιώργο πάλι θα μας κάνεις να ξενυχτήσουμε απόψε. Σ' ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## vinman

Αναμνήσεις Γιώργο...πολλές αναμνήσεις...Να'σαι καλά!!

----------


## Haddock

> ξεχνάει κανέις τις σαλονάρες του Νάξος!!!!! Τα πλοία πλέον έχουν γίνει απρόσωπα!


Ως φανατικός ταξιδιώτης της πρώτης θέσης κατάστρωμα ™ δεν μπορώ να πω ότι θυμάμαι με νοσταλγία τα μινιμαλιστικά ντεκόρ των πλοίων της δεκαετίας του 1970. Από ένα σημείο και μετά, το λέω με βαριά καρδιά, το ξενοδοχείο του πορτοκαλί θεριού είχε ξεπεραστεί και μόνο σαλονάρες δεν θα χαρακτήριζα το προσφερόμενο προϊόν.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Ο ξενοδοχειακός του πλοίου φώναζε «ανακαίνιση» από μίλια μακρυά. Ευτυχώς που το κατάστημα διέθετε κόντρα γέφυρα και πρόσβαση στην πλώρη, διότι οι καμπίνες και τα σαλόνια είχαν κρατήσει ατόφια τη μυρωδιά και την αίσθηση του 1975...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Και όπως λέει κι ένας αγαπημένος μου συγγραφέας, το ρετρό δεν αναβιώνει το χθες, απλά βρικολακιάζει το σήμερα...  :Wink:

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Εγώ θα επιμείνω Σαλονάρες......σε σχέση με τα ανύπαρκτα σαλόνια των σημερινών κουτιών ήταν Σαλονάρες  :Very Happy:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Karolos

_Από παλιά σκαναρισμένα slides Αφιερωμένη σε όσους αρέσει.
_
sc._ (23).jpg

_Καί για να φαντασθούμε οτι  είμαστε λέει στήν Παροικιά και ξαφνικά να το δούμε να μπάινει στό λιμάνι !!!_

----------


## Karolos

_Βρήκα και αυτή μέσα στό σεντούκι μου.
_
sc._ (22).jpg

----------


## Haddock

Κάρολε, λαχταριστά και πεντανόστιμα τα μεζεδάκια που μας φίλεψες από την Παροικιά.

Πορτοκαλί ξαραθύμιο!  :Smile:

----------


## Karolos

> Κάρολε, λαχταριστά και πεντανόστιμα τα μεζεδάκια που μας φίλεψες από την Παροικιά.
> 
> Πορτοκαλί ξαραθύμιο!


_Νά είσαι καλά σε ευχαριστώ πολύ.
_

----------


## Νάξος

Κάθε εποχή έχει τη δική της αισθητική και ο ξενοδοχειακός εξοπλισμός των πλοίων έναν καθορισμένο κύκλο ζωής. Συμφωνώ εν μέρει με το Νίκο. Εν μέρει, διότι κινδυνεύουμε να πέσουμε στην παγίδα του τύπου «συγκρίνω το Νάξος όταν είναι 35 ετών με τα πλοία του σήμερα».

Οι χώροι του Νάξος για τους επιβάτες ήταν αν μη τι άλλο άπλετοι για τους *900* τυχερούς που μπορούσε να μεταφέρει το πλοίο βάσει θερινού πρωτοκόλλου. Τώρα, αν γίνονταν ματσαράγκες και αντί για 900 μετέφερε 1300 αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα. 
Έχουμε και λέμε: σαλόνι γ' θέσης για καμιά *140*αριά νοματαίους, σαλόνι β' θέσης χωρητικότητα *160* άτομα (η θέση του λαού), α' θέσης *60* άτομα. Κλίνες *200* (!!!) παρακαλώ. Τραπεζαρία α' θέσης 17 τραπέζια των 4 ατόμων (*68* σύνολο), τραπεζαρία β' θέσης 9 τραπέζια (2 των 4, 3 των 6 και 4 των 8 ατόμων) και τραπεζαρία γ' θέσης (self service) με ίδια διαρρύθμιση όπως της β', σύνολο *116* (Η τραπεζαρία του πληρώματος ήταν αλλού, δεν την υπολογίζουμε προφανώς ούτε φυσικά και τις καμπίνες του). Οι παραπάνω χωρητικότητες αφορούν καθισμένους πισινούς σε πολυθρόνα, καναπέ ή καρέκλα χώρου εστίασης και όχι καταστάσεις τσιγκαναριού στο δάπεδο ή απελπισμένου επιβάτη σε καρέκλες που κατακλύζουν εσωτερικούς αλουέδες. Στα ανοιχτά καταστρώματα και τις περατζάδες του πλοίου χωρούσαν άνετα *400* επιβάτες, 4 πλαϊνές περατζάδες σε 2 επίπεδα, 1 αλάνα το ανώτερο κατάστρωμα και η κόντρα γέφυρα και άλλο ένα κατάστρωμα πρυμνιό, δε βάζω μέσα ρεμέτζα πρύμνης και πλώρης).  Το πλοίο λοιπόν τους 900 (και τους 1000) τους ταξείδευε και άνετα και ωραία. Να μην ξεχάσουμε και τα 4 αναψυκτήρια, 3 εσωτερικά και ένα υπαίθριο.

Πάμε τώρα στην αισθητική της διακόσμησης του πλοίου. Σε σχέση με τα άλλα (Γεώργιος, Δήλος) υπερτερούσε γιατί ο Βασιλακάκης έβαλε ό,τι πιο τολμηρό και καινούριο είχε η εποχή το 1975. ¶λλο το 1975 και άλλο το 1965, υπάρχει διαφορά φάσης 10 χρόνια, πως να το κάνουμε παίδες. Ειδικά το Γεώργιος  είχε αισθητική κανονιοφόρου (στρατώνας σκέτος ρε παιδί μου). Τώρα, αν το Νάξος σήμερα είχε τον ξενοδοχειακό εξοπλισμό του τότε αυτό θα πρόδιδε ματζίρη ιδιοκτήτη. Ακόμα και αν αυτός ήταν αρρωστάκι με την σκανδιναυϊκή αισθητική του '70, το μαλλί αφάνα και τη φαβορίτα δάσος, θα έπρεπε να ξηλώσει καναπέδες, καρέκλες, ντιβάνια (© Λιακόπουλος) και να παραγγείλει τα ίδια του κουτιού στο ίδιο στυλ (λέμε τώρα). Προφανώς αν το Νάξος ζούσε σήμερα θα είχε ξενδοχειακό εξοπλισμό του σήμερα, όπως ακριβώς η *ελεγεία του Ιονίου* που ακούει στο όνομα Ιονίς.

Όσοι ταξιδεύαμε τότε, στα μάτια μας το Νάξος δεν ήταν το «παλαιομοδίτικο» πλοίο καλέ μου μάγε.  Πλοία με μεγαλύτερους χώρους όπως ο Απόλλωνας και ο Ποσειδώνας ήταν πλοία του 1972 και του 1974 που η αισθητική τους σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν ήταν πιο μπροστά από εκείνη του Νάξος, άλλο αν υπερτερούσαν σε γκάζι και μέγεθος.

Ρεζουμέ: ναι, οι ξενοδοχειακοί εξοπλισμοί πρέπει βασικά να ανανεώονται γιατί πρώτα γερνάνε υλικά και μετά αισθητικά. Η αισθητική είναι σε τελική ανάλυση υποκειμενική, η φθορά του χρόνου αντικειμενική και αμείλικτη σε ό,τι υλικό υπάρχει στον πλανήτη.
Ναι, οι χώροι του Νάξος, για τα 900 άτομα που μπορούσε να μεταφέρει με ασφάλεια και αξιοπρέπεια ήταν υπέρ το δέον επαρκείς. Το Νάξος χτυπούσε στα ίσια και το Δήλος στην παράμετρο «χώροι επιβατών» φίλε μου Νιόνιο, αλλά έχανε σε οχήματα και ελαφρώς σε ταχύτητα. 
900 άτομα στο Γεώργιος χωρούσαν ασφαλώς γιατί γεμίζανε τότε και οι σωσίβιες λέμβοι. Κι επειδή Νικόλα μας βάζεις στη μπρίζα βάζω σε μεγαλύτερη λεπτομέρεια κάποιες φωτογραφίες για να θυμηθούμε ότι οι χώροι του Νάξος ήταν και επαρκείς και όμορφοι και ανθρώπινοι. *Βάζα με λουλούδια* στα self service (πρόσεξε, στα self service! ) των σημερινών πλοίων φίλε μου δεν παίζει. Ούτε* επένδυση με ξύλο*. Ούτε *αλκάνταρες* (αλκάνταρες και όχι «αλκαντάρες» που λένε ορισμένα καγκουρώ, Αλκάνταρα λέγεται η πόλη στην Πορτογαλία) έχουν οι πολυθρόνες των σημερινών πλοίων στα σαλόνια της α' θέσης τους. Ούτε *χαλκογραφίες* 4x1 m. Όλα αυτά υποδηλώνουν ποιότητες που δύσκολα κάποιος τις προσέχει. Είναι όμως οι ποιότητες που κάνουνε τη διαφορά. Το Νάξος δεν ήτανε χλιδάτο πλοίο, έσφυζε όμως από ζεστασιά, άνεση και πολιτισμό. Η δε εργονομία του ήταν αρχιτεκτονική πρόκληση. Δεν πήρε άδικα τον τίτλο «μικρό υπερωκεάνειο».

Οι φωτογραφίες είναι από το εκπληκτικό αρχείο του τεράστιου Appia 1978 τον οποίω και υπερευχαριστώ.

----------


## Νάξος

Τη στιγμή που έγραφα την απάντηση μου σε μάγο και Γιώργαρο έρχεται ο Κάρολος και πετάει τα μπουρλότα. Εν τω μεταξύ, για ένα λόγο που και 'γω δεν ξέρω, αδυνατώ να φορτώσω τις φωτογραφίες που ήθελα όλες μαζύ. Τις φορτώνω τώρα, λίγες λίγες. Κάρολε είναι η καλλίτερη φωτογραφία που έχει δει με τον βάπορα κατάμπαντα. ΚΑΡΟΛΕ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΘΕΟΣ.

----------


## Νάξος

Ιστορική φωτογραφία. Το Νάξος στο «Γαρμπή» της Πάρου με το Γεώργιος πίσω στην Μαϊστροτραμουντάνα. Κάρολε τι έκρυβες στο σεντούκι σου τόσο καιρό; Είναι 7 το πρωΐ, καταλαβαίνεις ότι πάει ο ύπνος για απόψε;

----------


## Karolos

> Ιστορική φωτογραφία. Το Νάξος στο «Γαρμπή» της Πάρου με το Γεώργιος πίσω στην Μαϊστροτραμουντάνα. Κάρολε τι έκρυβες στο σεντούκι σου τόσο καιρό; Είναι 7 το πρωΐ, καταλαβαίνεις ότι πάει ο ύπνος για απόψε;


*Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά σου λόγια να είσαι πάντα καλά.*

----------


## karystos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vBa01trxpo

Μεγάλο Σάββατο του 1992, κατάπλους ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ και ΝΑΞΟΣ στην Παροικιά. Το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ πήγε στο κεφάλι (Θέση Νο 1) και το ΝΑΞΟΣ στο Γαρμπή. Το βίντεο κόβεται απότομα επειδή οι Αρχές ανακάλυψαν ξαφνικά ότι «απαγορεύεται η βιντεοσκόπηση εντός του λιμένος». Τρόμαξα να σώσω την κασέτα.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ο Ναξος βρισκετε ηδη με εγγεφαλικο σε καποιο νοσοκομειο, ο karystos εχει ηδη συλληφθει για φονο εκ προ μελετης!!! :Wink:

----------


## vinman

*Kάρολε,Νάξος και Karystos...μας αποτελειώσατε μεσημεριάτικα...!!!
Χαζέυω τις φωτογραφίες εδώ και πολύ ώρα και μου έχουν τελειώσει και τα υπογλώσια.....
Πάω να βρώ ανοιχτό φαρμακείο να πάρω......
Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για όλα αυτά που απλόχερα μοιράζεστε μαζί μας...
Να'στε πάντα καλά....*

----------


## Rocinante

Πω πω ηρθαν ολα μαζεμενα. Πραγματικος σεισμος :shock::shock:

----------


## Karolos

> Πω πω ηρθαν ολα μαζεμενα. Πραγματικος σεισμος :shock::shock:


_Καλησπέρα στα δικά μας τα παιδιά.
_
sc._ (22).jpg

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Ωχ.....ωχ.....σεισμός 8 ριχτερ!!!! Ρε παιδάκια πιό μαλακά......δεν θα παμε στην εντατική απο Η1Ν1 αλλά από Ναξοπληξία!!!!!!
Τρομερές φωτό........Κάρολε-Ντίνο!!!!!!! Karystos ότι και να πούμε είναι πολύ λίγο για το απίστευτο βίντεο!!!!!!!!!
Σας ευχαριστούμε!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Νάξος

Μπαίνω αργά στο φόρουμ ύστερα από τα χτεσινά ξενύχτια. Εκεί λοιπόν που ο Κάρολος μας χαρίζει δύο ακόμη πίνακες ζωγραφικής, έρχεται και ο Κάρυστος και μας αποτελειώνει. Για τους λιμενικούς της Πάρου έχω να πω ότι εξαντλήσαν την αυστηρότητά σε κρεττινισμούς όταν και από -να μην πω τη λέξη- δικές τους …… στο λιμάνι της Πάρου έχουνε συμβεί τα χειρότερα. Κλείνω την παρένθεση εδώ  για να μη μιζεριάσω με τους μίζερους. 

Και πάω στο κινηματογραφικό αριστούργημα του Κάρυστος με σκηνοθέτη τον ίδιο και πρωταγωνιστές το Εξπρές Ολύμπια και τη Ναξάρα μας.  Φίλε Κάρυστος και φίλε Κάρολε τα ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ πρέπει να γραφτούν με μεγάλη γραμματοσειρά και χρυσούς χαρακτήρες. Δύο από τα  πιο ιερά τέρατα της γραμμής μαζύ στο πιο ζόρικο λιμάνι της Παροναξίας. Το Νάξος στο γαρμπή τώρα και κινηματογραφημένο. Τι να πρωτοθαυμάσουμε; Την πλώρη καταδρομικού στο 5:34 ;;  Το σταθερό χέρι και την ποιότητα της λήψης; Το ζωντανό ήχο όταν ποντίζεται η άγκυρα; Η τους καπνούς από τη δεξιά μηχανή του πλωριού έλικα;

*ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ.*

----------


## Νάξος

Παιδιά εμένα να μη με ευχαριστείτε καθόλου, αναδημοσίευσα κάποιες φωτογραφίες του πολύ Appia 1978 για να θυμηθούμε κάποια πράγματα. Αυτά που ανέβασαν οι φίλοι Κάρολος Κάρυστος δεν έχουνε ταίρι.

----------


## Haddock

Κάποιοι έχουν ρέντα αυτές τις μέρες. Είδαμε και το γαρμπή καπαρωμένο από το βαποράκι μας. ¶ντε, άμα δούμε και το Ναξάκι στην ανατολική, θα χρειαστούμε ιατρική παρακολούθηση. Είναι όμως να στενοχωριέσαι να το βλέπεις πρυμνοδετημένο στη δεύτερη θέση του βάθρου. Στο πρώτο σκαλί του βάθρου, στο κεφάλι, ανέβαινε πάντα ο νικητής της κούρσας.

----------


## MARGARITIS24

φιλε καρυστος σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ που ξαναειδα το καραβι της πατριδας μου μετα απο 17 χρονια να ταξιδευει στα νησια που αγαπησε

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Σημαντική εφεύρεση η φωτογραφική μηχανή και η βιντεοκάμερα....  
Ακόμα πιο σημαντικό, ότι κάποιοι ήξεραν να τις χρησιμοποιούν όπως έπρεπε...   :Very Happy: 
Και όχι μόνον για οικογενειακές στιγμές και συνηθισμένα φυσικά τοπία... :|
Για αυτό και μόνον, τους αξίζει ένα μπράβο... :Wink:

----------


## Νάξος

Για πάμε κάποια χρόνια πίσω. Μέσα Αυγούστου 1987 και το Νάξος αρνείται να εγκαταλείψει τη μάχη για την πρωτοκαθεδρία. Με το Γεώργιος Εξπρές να έχει το πάνω χέρι, το Δήλος να κερδίζει το σεβασμό όλων, το Σαντορίνη να καραδοκεί στη γωνία και την Ελληνική Ακτοπλοΐα να κάνει λάθη επί λαθών το πορτοκαλί άτι δεν έχει πει ακόμη την τελευταία του λέξη στις πρωϊνές μάχες της Παροναξίας. 
Ακτή Τζελέπη λοιπόν, το βαπόρι είναι έτοιμο να μολάρει. Οι τυχεροί παρακολουθούν το θέαμα από το ρεμέτζο της πρύμνης. Αυτοκίνητα, μηχανάκηδες και γκρούβαλοι με τα σακίδια είναι έτοιμοι να μουντάρουν στο βαπόρι. Το δεξαμενόπλοιο «τσέπης» σε λίγα λεπτά θα έχει αποκολληθεί από το πέτσωμα του πλοίου και ο εφοδιασμός θα έχει τελειώσει. Τότε είναι που θα ξεκινήσει η  γιορτή.
Για τους λάτρεις του Νάξος όλη η μυσταγωγία ήταν ο «διακτινισμός» από το ρεμέτζο της πρύμνης σε εκείνο της πλώρης. Λύσιμο των κάβων, φουλ οι έλικες για να φύγει το πλοίο από το ντόκο και τρέξιμο μέσα από τα σαλόνια γ' και β' θέσης και την περατζάδα για να πάμε στην πλώρη και να ακούσουμε τις κλαγγές της καδένας και το χλιμίντρισμα του αλόγου που δονούσε τα ουράνια.
Αφιερωμένο ειδικά στο Κάπτα-Νίκο (που γουστάρει απύθμενα το γκρουβαλίζειν! ), τον Αντουάν, τον Καρλομάγνο ή Κάρολο Κουν ή αλλιώς Μέγα-Κάρολο του φόρουμ, τον ανεπανάληπτο Φωτάρα, τον αφ' Ηγουμενίτσας ορμώμενο Τζιμάκο, το Γιώργαρο, το morpano και όλους τους μύστες του πορτοκαλή μας ονείρου.

Πηγή: Καθημερινή 15/8/1987

----------


## Karolos

_Σε ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια, να είαι πάντα καλά. Υπερβάλεις όμως.
_
sc._ (4).jpg

_Ανταποδίδω με το μιαλό του βαποριού (Γέφυρα)_

----------


## Νάξος

Δεν υπερβάλλω φίλε Κάρολε, Η συνεισφορά σου στα τεκταινόμενα του φόρουμ είναι μέγιστη. Ερώτηση: από την αμέσως προηγούμενη σου φωτογραφία εδώ,
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...&postcount=594

έχεις σβήσει τα τρεξίματα κάτω από το αριστερό όκι και την δεξιά καδένα της άγκυρας από τη φωτογραφία που βρίσκεται εδώ;
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...&postcount=583

Μήπως θυμάσαι τό έτος που τις τράβηξες; Εκτιμώ ότι ήταν το 1987. Τα φώτα σου άρχοντα.

----------


## Karolos

> Δεν υπερβάλλω φίλε Κάρολε, Η συνεισφορά σου στα τεκταινόμενα του φόρουμ είναι μέγιστη. Ερώτηση: από την αμέσως προηγούμενη σου φωτογραφία εδώ,
> http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...&postcount=594
> 
> έχεις σβήσει τα τρεξίματα κάτω από το αριστερό όκι και την δεξιά καδένα της άγκυρας από τη φωτογραφία που βρίσκεται εδώ;
> http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...&postcount=583
> 
> Μήπως θυμάσαι τό έτος που τις τράβηξες; Εκτιμώ ότι ήταν το 1987. Τα φώτα σου άρχοντα.


*Μάλον εάν θυμάμαι καλά είναι από το 1989 καλοκαίρι πού είχα πάει στήν Πάρο από Τήνο με το Μεγαλόχαρι το μικρό.
Ναι  από την ίδια φωτό είναι.*

----------


## morpanos

> Για πάμε κάποια χρόνια πίσω. Μέσα Αυγούστου 1987 και το Νάξος αρνείται να εγκαταλείψει τη μάχη για την πρωτοκαθεδρία. Με το Γεώργιος Εξπρές να έχει το πάνω χέρι, το Δήλος να κερδίζει το σεβασμό όλων, το Σαντορίνη να καραδοκεί στη γωνία και την Ελληνική Ακτοπλοΐα να κάνει λάθη επί λαθών το πορτοκαλί άτι δεν έχει πει ακόμη την τελευταία του λέξη στις πρωϊνές μάχες της Παροναξίας. 
> Ακτή Τζελέπη λοιπόν, το βαπόρι είναι έτοιμο να μολάρει. Οι τυχεροί παρακολουθούν το θέαμα από το ρεμέτζο της πρύμνης. Αυτοκίνητα, μηχανάκηδες και γκρούβαλοι με τα σακίδια είναι έτοιμοι να μουντάρουν στο βαπόρι. Το δεξαμενόπλοιο «τσέπης» σε λίγα λεπτά θα έχει αποκολληθεί από το πέτσωμα του πλοίου και ο εφοδιασμός θα έχει τελειώσει. Τότε είναι που θα ξεκινήσει η  γιορτή.
> Για τους λάτρεις του Νάξος όλη η μυσταγωγία ήταν ο «διακτινισμός» από το ρεμέτζο της πρύμνης σε εκείνο της πλώρης. Λύσιμο των κάβων, φουλ οι έλικες για να φύγει το πλοίο από το ντόκο και τρέξιμο μέσα από τα σαλόνια γ' και β' θέσης και την περατζάδα για να πάμε στην πλώρη και να ακούσουμε τις κλαγγές της καδένας και το χλιμίντρισμα του αλόγου που δονούσε τα ουράνια.
> Αφιερωμένο ειδικά στο Κάπτα-Νίκο (που γουστάρει απύθμενα το γκρουβαλίζειν! ), τον Αντουάν, τον Καρλομάγνο ή Κάρολο Κουν ή αλλιώς Μέγα-Κάρολο του φόρουμ, τον ανεπανάληπτο Φωτάρα, τον αφ' Ηγουμενίτσας ορμώμενο Τζιμάκο, το Γιώργαρο, το morpano και όλους τους μύστες του πορτοκαλή μας ονείρου.
> 
> Πηγή: Καθημερινή 15/8/1987


Ευχαριστω για την αφιερωση .Οταν συνελθω απο τα απανωτα εγκεφαλικα θα επανελθω δυναμικα

----------


## Νάξος

Σε περιμένουμε δριμύτερο φίλε!

----------


## Haddock

Νέτα πρύμα, καθαρή προπέλα, νοσταλγέ κοντονησιώτη!

Τυμβωρυχε Ντίνο, τι πας και ξεθάβεις πάλι; Μεγάλο φλάσμπακ στο παρελθόν! Αν και ασπρόμαυρη, η εικόνα ξεχειλίζει από χαρακτήρες και ιστορίες για αγρίους. Το παραθερίζειν λιτά εστί φιλοσοφείν.   :Smile:

----------


## vinman

> Για πάμε κάποια χρόνια πίσω.......


Boήθεια μας με σένα που μπλέξαμε... :Very Happy:

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Διπλά εμφράγματα και τριπλά εγκεφαλικά......Ντίνο, Κάρολε σας ευχαριστούμε!!!!!!!!

----------


## Grotta

Πάντα μου άρεσε αυτή η φωτογραφία του "Νάξος".

----------


## GiorgosVitz

Προχθές, ψάχνοντας στο διαδίκτυο, βρήκα ένα βίντεο του 1992, που δείχνει το βάπορα (και το εξπρές Ολύμπια) να μπαίνουν στο λιμάνι τις Πάρου. Αφιερωμένο στους απανταχού φίλους του Νάξος...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vBa01trxpo

----------


## Νάξος

Φωτογραφία φίλε Γρόττα που προβάλλει με τον πιο πειστικό τρόπο τον ορισμό των ανοικτών καταστρωμάτων... Δεν ήταν τυχαίο που αυτή η φωτογραφία είχε γίνει αφίσα στα τουριστικά πρακτορεία, αλλά και σε πολλά καφενεία και ταβερνάκια του νησιού. Ένας φίλος την έχει ανεβάσει σε προηγούμενο μήνυμα του στα ελληνικά. Αναμνήσεις φίλε μου…

Φίλε GiorgVitz, το φιλμ του Νάξος που βρήκες στο διαδίκτυο το ανέβασε ο πολύς Κάρυστος εδὠ:
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...&postcount=590

----------


## Στέφανος

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι οι αναμνήσεις της παιδικής ηλικίας [και η γλυκόπικρη γεύση που αναπόφευκτα αφήνουν], αλλά είναι πολύ έντονες οι εικόνες από διάφορα πράγματα του "Νάξος" - στα ελάχιστα ταξείδια που έκανα με αυτόν, με πρώτο το 1977 για Πάρο.

Η εικόνα της γέφυρας και του τιμονιού, μίας ωραίας καμπίνας με το φινιστρίνι της, η σκάλα για το πάνω κρεββάτι, το ξύλο στην κουπαστή [μέχρι εκεί πρέπει να  έφτανα! 7 χρονών τότε] η άκρη της πλώρης που μου άρεσε να κάθομαι.
Ο Βασιλακάκης να με έχει από κοντά και στο πρώτο ειδικά ταξείδι να κάνει ξενάγηση περήφανος για το πλοίο του κι εγώ πολλούς πόντους ψηλότερος γιατι είχα πάει παντού σε αυτό το όμορφο πλοίο.

Είχα ήδη κολλήσει το μικρόβιο γιατί για να πάμε Μυτιλήνη [γενέθλιος τόπος κατά το ήμισυ] πηγαίναμε με την Σαπφώ! 
Τι άλλο να "πάθει" ένα παιδί?! Γιατί πέρα από τον παιδικό ενθουσιασμό, αντικειμενικά Νάξος και Σαπφώ ήταν [ίσως και είναι] αισθητικά εξαιρετικά. Μερικά σημεία τους θεωρώ ότι είναι ακόμη σχεδόν τέλεια.
Δυστυχώς [ευτυχώς] τα όνειρα για ναυπηγική καρριέρα δεν προχώρησαν. Ομως αυτες οι εικόνες αναβιώνουν τις αναμνήσεις, τα συναισθήματα με τον πιο γλυκό τρόπο. Δυστυχώς και πικρό γιατί από το 1977 πέρασαν πολύ γρήγορα πολλά χρόνια.
Πάντως η αναζήτηση πληροφορίας για το Νάξος με έφερε εδώ και πράγματι το ευχαριστώ για όσους μοιράζονται τις δικές τους αναμνήσεις, είναι λίγο!!


@ Κάρολος: οι πιο ωραίες φωτό! τι κορεσμό δίνουν τα σλάιτς!!! 
@ Καρυστος: κάβουρας ο βάπορας?!  :Razz: 

[θυμάμαι το Γεώργιος να μας προσπερνάει με απίστευτο τρόπο -παρ' όλο που ο κυρ Γιάννης τα είχε δώσει όλα!! τι "κόντρες" κι αυτές!]

----------


## karystos

Φίλε μου stefanos δεν είχα ποτέ την καλύτερη γνώμη για το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ. Προσωπικά θυμάμαι τουλάχιστον τρεις φορές που φύγαμε με τον ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΑ μαζί από τον Πειραιά και του ρίξαμε ένα μισάωρο ως την Πάρο. Δυο μέρες πριν από το βιντεο είχαμε φύγει τρία βαπόρια μαζεμένα στις 8 (το τρίτο ήταν το ΠΑΡΟΣ) λόγω της ημέρας. Το ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ είχε φύγει πρώτο αλλά στο δρόμο το περάσαμε. Γι αυτό κάβουρας.

----------


## Haddock

Στέφανε, το ωραίο με το Ναξάκι ήταν τα φινιστρίνια στις καμπίνες της Β, Γ θέσης και στην τραπεζαρία κατάμπαντα στη μάσκα. Αυτά τα φινιστρίνια φάνταζαν σαν μια τέλεια ευκαιρία να χαζέψεις τα οργισμένα κύματα, που τα μεγάλωνε η παιδική φαντασία, και τώρα πια απομένουν ως όνειρα. Τα δε φινιστρίνια των καμπίνων που ήταν στην ίσαλο είχαν μια διαφορετική μαγεία όταν ο καιρός ήταν στις μπάντες.

Το χειμώνα, όταν το σπρέι από τη φουρτούνα έφτανε μέχρι το εκκλησάκι του ¶η Νικόλα, αναγκαστικά βρίσκαμε απάγκιο στο αγαπημένο μας σημείο του πλοίου, στην τραπεζαρία της τρίτης θέσης. Το ταξίδι ήταν απόλαυση αφού ήμουν με τις ώρες κολλημένος στο τζάμι του φινιστρινιού.  :Smile: 

karystos, νομίζω ότι ο Στέφανος έγραψε «κάβουρας» εννοώντας την ευκολία ελιγμών του ΝΑΞΟΣ και πόσο εύκολα σβούριζε.

----------


## Στέφανος

Haddock, μακάρι να είχα τις γνώσεις να κρίνω τις μανούβρες του Νάξος. Το έγραψα για να "πειράξω" τον φίλο Κάρυστο που κάπου μονολογεί "κάβουρας" βλέποντας το Νάξος, χαιδευτικά υποθέτω. 


ΥΓ εκτός αν δεν έχω ακούσει καλά στο βίντεο οπότε και το γλυκόπικρο των αναμνήσεων γίνεται εντονότερο καθώς προστίθενται και τα πρώτα συμπτώματα του πανδαμάντορος χρόνου, αυτό της βαρυκοϊας.

Σας χαιρετώ [πάω να κάνω δεύτερο σκρίν σέιβερ την φοβερή α' φωτό του Καρόλου]

εντιτ: ακούγοντας το ξανά ίσως τελικά να μην έχω βαρυκοϊα! κάβουρας μεν αλλά όχι το Νάξος μετά την αναφώνιση του οποίου ακολουθεί η λέξη κάβουρας αλλά το Ολυμπία, όπως εξηγεί ο Κάρυστος.

αλλά εγώ ακούω κάβουρας το Νάξος διότι, όποιος έχει την μύγα .......κλπ σχετικές παροιμίες

----------


## karystos

Το "κάβουρας" ήταν για το ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ

----------


## Α/Τ ΝΕΑΡΧΟΣ

Φίλοι μου αγαπημένοι, μία εβδομάδα σχεδόν έλειψα κι έγινε ο χαμός (ο καλός χαμός όμως!). 
Κατ' αρχάς ένα πολύ μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον φίλο Κάρυστος. 


> Μεγάλο Σάββατο του 1992, κατάπλους ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ και ΝΑΞΟΣ στην Παροικιά. Το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ πήγε στο κεφάλι (Θέση Νο 1) και το ΝΑΞΟΣ στο Γαρμπή. Το βίντεο κόβεται απότομα επειδή οι Αρχές ανακάλυψαν ξαφνικά ότι «απαγορεύεται η βιντεοσκόπηση εντός του λιμένος». Τρόμαξα να σώσω την κασέτα.


Το καλύτερο βίντεο που έχω δει ως τώρα. Κι ας έχει τα «λάθος» σινιάλα…
Και πράγματι, το Ολύμπια δεν ήταν και το καλύτερο βαπόρι της γραμμής... Κάβουρας δεν ξέρω αν ήταν, δελφίνι πάντως σίγουρα δεν ήταν!! ¶σε που όταν είχε καιρό πήγαινε σα χορεύτρια του Μουλέν Ρουζ.



> Αφιερωμένο ειδικά στο Κάπτα-Νίκο (που γουστάρει απύθμενα το γκρουβαλίζειν! ), τον Αντουάν, τον Καρλομάγνο ή Κάρολο Κουν ή αλλιώς Μέγα-Κάρολο του φόρουμ, τον ανεπανάληπτο Φωτάρα, τον αφ' Ηγουμενίτσας ορμώμενο Τζιμάκο, το Γιώργαρο, το morpano και όλους τους μύστες του πορτοκαλή μας ονείρου.


Ντίνο σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ! Μέχρι αύριο (οπότε και αναχωρώ πάλι, για το Μεγάλο Χωριό αυτή τη φορά) θα τα πούμε... 
Για τα σαλόνια που άνοιξε η κουβέντα με το Μάγο και με το Γιώργο, νομίζω ότι είναι καθαρά υποκειμενικό το ζήτημα. Όπως στα σπίτια μας άλλοι βάζουμε έπιπλα Λουδοβίκου και άλλοι ότι πιο μοντέρνο έτσι και τα βαπόρια. Όλοι λοιπόν έχουν δίκιο αφού καθένας μας το βλέπει από τη δική του οπτική. Κρατώ ωστόσο την άποψη του Νάξος που αναφέρει πως για την εποχή του ήταν ότι πιο ποιοτικό υπήρχε...



> Τα δε φινιστρίνια των καμπίνων που ήταν στην ίσαλο είχαν μια διαφορετική μαγεία όταν ο καιρός ήταν στις μπάντες.
> Το χειμώνα, όταν το σπρέι από τη φουρτούνα έφτανε μέχρι το εκκλησάκι του ¶η Νικόλα, αναγκαστικά βρίσκαμε απάγκιο στο αγαπημένο μας σημείο του πλοίου, στην τραπεζαρία της τρίτης θέσης. Το ταξίδι ήταν απόλαυση αφού ήμουν με τις ώρες κολλημένος στο τζάμι του φινιστρινιού.


Μάγε ακριβώς όπως τα έλεγα κι εγώ πέρυσι 8 Μαρτίου εδώ μέσα... Τα τέλεια φινιστρίνια!!! Μπορούσες να χαζεύεις τα κύματα να αφρίζουν καθώς ο βάπορας έσκιζε τα νερά.
Κάρολε, τι να πω?? Τα είπαν όλα οι άλλοι… Το ευχαριστώ είναι λίγο…
Να είστε όλοι καλά ρε παιδιά…

----------


## Haddock

¶λλος ένας μεζές για να πάει καλά η εβδομάδα και ο μήνας.  :Smile:  Παροικιά αρχές του 1980 και το βαπόρι ρεμετζάρει σ' ένα από τα σπάνια ραντεβού του με τα πρωινά δρομολόγια. Η λήψη έχει γίνει από την παραλία Λιβάδια με θέα το λιμάνι. Το τοπίο με το πορτοκαλί βαπόρι ήταν χάρμα ιδέσθαι. Για όλους τους απανταχού Ναξάκηδες.  :Very Happy: 


Ανοίγει σε υψηλότερη ανάλυση

© Photo by C. Wieth&#252;chter

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Τσικνοπεμπτη σημερα, αυτος ο μεζες ηταν οτι  επρεπε! Ευχαριστουμε.

----------


## Karolos

> ¶λλος ένας μεζές για να πάει καλά η εβδομάδα και ο μήνας.  Παροικιά αρχές του 1980 και το βαπόρι ρεμετζάρει σ' ένα από τα σπάνια ραντεβού του με τα πρωινά δρομολόγια. Η λήψη έχει γίνει από την παραλία Λιβάδια με θέα το λιμάνι. Το τοπίο με το πορτοκαλί βαπόρι ήταν χάρμα ιδέσθαι. Για όλους τους απανταχού Ναξάκηδες. 
> 
> © Photo by C. Wieth&#252;chter


_Αυτός και αν είναι μεζές . Είναι για πολύ ζαλάδα._
_Να είσαι πάντα καλά να μας σερβήρεις τούς καλύτερους μεζέδες._

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Λοιπόν....επειδή δεν άντεξα  :Smile:  έστειλα ένα e-mail στον Mr Rodger Haworth από το Miramar Ship Index μπάς και υπάρχει κάποια πληροφορία για τον Βάπορα......
Σας παραθέτω ατόφια τα  e-mail.

Dear sir

I'm an individual named George Anevlavis....i've created an  7days trial account on Miramar Ship Index.
I've tried to find some information about a specific ship [Ferry (pax/RORO)]  named Naxos year of built 1975 at United Sg Yard of Perama with IMO  No:7350507
This ship had Greek Flag and on the start of it's carrier under  Naxos Maritime S.A. (Anen Lines) and later on from 1989 till september 1993  (under Arkadia Lines) which was sold on a Chinise Maritime Company (probably  named Hainan Libao or something like that).
I've tried also on your site to  find some specific information or maybe some photos of that ship (if exists till  now) but also the info you give of that ship is so limited.

Is there any  possibility to provide me every info you have for that ship? I'll be very glad  on that.........

Yours Sencerely
George Anevlavis

Και η απάντηση:

Good morning,
There is, as you say, very little information on the NAXOS on  the website. Unfortunately, there is also very little information on Lloyd's  Register about her. Lloyd's still list her as NAXOS, but laid up, not in service  (that information is on-line as at 19/2/10). If she has been sold to the  Chinese, Lloyd's have not yet caught up with that. 
This is one of those  cases where, if you do find anything specific, I would be glad of some  information.

Best regards,

Rodger Haworth
Miramar Ship  Index

Από ότι φαίνεται από την αχανή Κίνα δεν παίζει να βρούμε πληροφορίες......τώρα για την Ινδονησία που επιμένει ο Ντίνος μην περιμένετε να βρούμε κάτι.......εκεί τα πράγματα είναι πάρα πολύ δύσκολα!

----------


## Νάξος

Με μεγάλη πίκρα έχω να πω ότι ανατολικότερα της Κύπρου μιλάμε για άλλο κόσμο… 
Γιώργο να 'σαι καλά για την προσπάθεια που έκανες. Το πλοίο ήταν δηλωμένο στο Γαλλικό και τον Αμερικάνικο νηογνώμονα. Ίσως από εκεί να μπορούμε ακόμα να πάρουμε κάποιες πληροφορίες. Ακόμα κι έτσι πάντως, πιστεύω ότι το πλοίο ζει. Ελπίζουμε μόνο να μην έχει την τύχη του Δήλος.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Βρεθηκε το ΝΑΞΟΣ......

IMG_9338.JPG

Στην κηφισια οπου καποιος μερακλης θελησε να το εχει και να το βλεπει πριν απο 30 χρονια.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Στη γεφυρα δεν υπαρχει κανεις και τα οργανα τα εχουν κουρσεψει....

IMG_9343.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μονο ενας μεθυσμενος τουριστας ειναι στα καταστρωματα νομιζοντας οτι το πλοιο θα ταξιδεψει για την ναξο.......

IMG_9345.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Αυτη και αν ειναι ανακαλυψη!!!

----------


## Karolos

> Μονο ενας μεθυσμενος τουριστας ειναι στα καταστρωματα νομιζοντας οτι το πλοιο θα ταξιδεψει για την ναξο.......
> 
> IMG_9345.JPG


_Αυτή την ανακάληψη μόνο εσύ μπορούσες να την κάνεις !!!_

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Στα ναυπηγεία σου γρήγορα για.......................επισκευή!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Haddock

Ο Peter Stafford έχει αποδείξει πολλές φορές πως είναι μέγας παραγαδιάρης και μερακλής ψαράς της ιστορικής ακτοπλοΐας. Ανέβασε ένα ξιφιάκι τις προάλλες στο «μπέη» σκέτη μούρλια από Τζελέπη μεριά. Ελπίζω οι ειδικοί να το χτυπήσουν.  :Wink:

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Καλημέρες καλημέρες και χρόνια πολλά σε όλους....να κάνω κι εγώ ένα αργοπορημένο Πασχαλινό δωράκι.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQKDP...eature=related

Από τον δίσκο του αήμνηστου Γιώργου Κονιτόπουλου που κρατάει το τιμόνι του Νάξος  :Wink:

----------


## gtogias

> Ο Peter Stafford έχει αποδείξει πολλές φορές πως είναι μέγας παραγαδιάρης και μερακλής ψαράς της ιστορικής ακτοπλοΐας. Ανέβασε ένα ξιφιάκι τις προάλλες στο «μπέη» σκέτη μούρλια από Τζελέπη μεριά. Ελπίζω οι ειδικοί να το χτυπήσουν.


 
Έστω και με σχετική καθυστέρηση να προσπαθήσω να ικανοποιήσω την παραπάνω επιθυμία.

Πάμε πίσω στο 1979 και το Νάξος με την παρέα του στον Πειραιά σε φωτογραφία του Peter Stafford:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85338

----------


## vinman

Φανταστική φωτογραφία!!
Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Έστω και με σχετική καθυστέρηση να προσπαθήσω να ικανοποιήσω την παραπάνω επιθυμία.
> 
> Πάμε πίσω στο 1979 και το Νάξος με την παρέα του στον Πειραιά σε φωτογραφία του Peter Stafford:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85338


Και   με τι παρεα!!! Ελληνικα δημιουργηματα δια χειρος Χ. Μεσσηνη!

----------


## Νάξος

Εδώ έχουνε συμβεί πράματα και θάματα. Από τα αλιεύματα του Νικόλα στα οπτικοακουστικά πασχαλινά δώρα του Γιώργου και πάλι στους θησαυρούς που ανακάλυψε ο μάγος και που μας παραδίδει σε χορταστική θέα ο καλός μας φίλος gtogias. Φίλοι μου σας ευχαριστώ. Για να συμμαζευτούμε οι απανταχού Ναξάκηδες σιγά σιγά και νά θαυμάσουμε τα καλούδια που μας προσφέρουν οι φίλοι μας…

Δε θα μπω στη διαδικασία και στη λογική να πω ποιο από τα 3 κομψοτεχνήματα είναι το πιο όμορφο. Εστιάζω αλλού, γιατί αυτή η φωτογραφία είναι από τις ελάχιστες, ίσως η μοναδική, που έχει το Νάξος με το Ιόνιον και το Ελλη μαζύ. Το Έλλη κατασκευάστηκε το 1967, το Ιόνιο το 1972 και το Νάξος το 1975. Παρά τη μικρή ηλιακή διαφορά του Νάξος με τα άλλα δύο και ειδικά με το Ιόνιον, η αρχιτεκτονική φυσιογνωμία του πορτοκαλιού βαποριού είναι τόσο έντονη και τόσο διαφορετική από τα πλοία της εποχής του. Τα πλοία του Μεσσήνη έχουν σιλουέττα που παραπέμπει ευθέως σε παραδοσιακά καΐκια. Η χάρη του ξύλινου σκαριού και οι γυναικείες καμπύλες της πλώρας και της πρύμνης με κάνουν να πιστεύουν ότι αυτά τα δύο πλοία σχεδιάστηκαν από έμπειρα μαστόρια μιας άλλης παληάς εποχής. Σαν να μην καταργήθηκε το ξύλο στα ναυπηγεία του Καμίτση στο Πέραμα.

Βλέποντας από την άλλη το Νάξος πλάϊ στα πλοία της εποχής του νιώθω ότι η αισθητική του ήρθε από το μέλλον. Κανένα πλοίο εκείνη την εποχή στον Πειραιά, ίσως και στην Ευρώπη, δε φαινόταν νεότερο δίπλα του. Ακόμα και όταν ήρθαν εκπληκτικά βαπόρια στο λιμάνι χρόνια αργότερα, το Νάξος ήταν ανάμεσά τους το αιώνια νέο.
Πάντως, παραδέχομαι προς τέρψη του μάγου ότι τη μαλαγανιά της Έλλης δεν την είχε άλλο πλοίο, ούτε καν τα ξαδελφάκια της «διά χειρός Μεσσήνη».

----------


## Haddock

> Έστω και με σχετική καθυστέρηση να προσπαθήσω να ικανοποιήσω την παραπάνω επιθυμία.


Σλουρπ σλουρπ, είναι να μη μας τρέχουν τα σάλια με αυτά που βλέπουμε. Τέτοιου είδους μεζέδες σερβίρονται τις μεταμεσονύκτιες ώρες με τα ανάλογα οινοπνευματώδη. Το Kodachrome σλάιντ δίνει μια ξεχωριστή υφή στη μαγευτική εικόνα που δε τη χορταίνει το μάτι. Οι δε μάτζικαλ αποχρώσεις είναι τόσο υπνωτικές που ξεχαρμανιάζεις στη στιγμή. Εδώ και πολλά χρόνια έψαχνα να βρω μια φωτογραφία του τρίο Στούτζες και νομίζω ότι η προσμονή άξιζε τον κόπο. Εύγε στον μίστερ Στάφορντ και τον gtogia!

Η φωτογραφία όντως αποκαλύπτει την εξέλιξη του ναυπηγικού στυλ την περίοδο των νεότευκτων του Περάματος. Το φτερωτό ΝΑΞΟΣ είναι έτοιμο να κάνει το άλμα σε επιδόσεις και σέρβις, ειδικά στο γκαράζ, κλέβοντας την παράσταση από δυο πλοία που η σχεδίαση τους έδειχνε τα σίξτις. Τα σέβεντις με τη ναυπήγηση του ΝΑΞΟΣ απέδειξαν ότι το αυτοκίνητο ήρθε για να μείνει στα μικρά νησιά των Κυκλάδων και ότι το μέγεθος του γκαράζ είναι αυτό που μετράει ως συνταγή επιτυχίας για τις ακτοπλοϊκές εταιρείες.

----------


## Νάξος

Το πας αλλού το πράμα μάγε! Κι όμως το Ιόνιον μπορούσε να μεταφέρει τον ίδιο αριθμό ΙΧ σε σχέση με το πορτοκαλί άτι, ίσως και περισσότερα μια και διέθετε πατάρια. Και όμως δούλεψε στην Παροναξία για μιά διετία πριν την έλευση του Νάξος. Και η υπηρεσιακή ταχύτητά του ήταν κοντά στα 17-18 ΚΝ, όση σχεδόν του Νάξος. Το δε μέγεθός του γύρω στα 90 m.  Παρόλα αυτά, το Νάξος άφησε εποχή και υποσκέλισε τα δυο αλόγατα του Μεσσήνη (και όχι μόνο), όχι γιατί ήταν ένα πλοίο της εποχής των «σέβεντηζ», αλλά ένα πλοίο που ήρθε μπροστά από την εποχή του από κάθε άποψη. Η αισθητική είναι και η πλέον προφανής.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλοι καλοί, θα διατυπώσω μια ταπεινή άποψη.

Κάθε κάθε νησί έχει το δικό του πλοίο-θρύλο.
Κάθε νησί αναδεικνύει, δένεται, ταυτίζεται με ένα συγκεκριμένο πλοίο που, ενδεχομένως, να περνά αδιάφορο σε ένα άλλο νησί.

Για μας στις _Δυτικές Κυκλάδες_ τα τρία μυθικά πλοία, κατά τη γνώμη μου, είναι το _"Κάλυμνος",_ το _"Ιόνιον"_ και το _"Μήλος Εξπρές"._

Το _"Κάλυμνος"_ πήγε και δεν "ακούμπησε" στα Δωδεκάνησσα. 
Το _"Ιόνιον"_ πέρασε, σχεδόν, απαρατήρητο από την Παροναξία και τη Σάμο.
Το _"Μήλος Εξπρές"_ ταυτίστηκε από την αρχή με τις Δυτικές Κυκλάδες.

Και, φυσικά, _"Νάξος"_ σημαίνει Νάξος.
Είναι μια σχέση αμφίδρομη.

Σίγουρα το γκαράζ παίζει ρόλο.
Αλλά πόσοι στην Παροναξία θυμούνται πια το _"Σούπερ Ναϊάς"_ με το αχανές γκαράζ και τις πολλές καμπίνες.
Εργάτης καλός, αλλά εργάτης.Ενώ τα ονόματα _"Γεώργιος Εξπρές"_, _"Απόλλωνας"_ και _"Ποσειδώνας"_ είναι ταυτισμένα με τη γραμμή για Παρο-Νάξο-Ίο-Σαντορίνη.  

Όσο για το πατάρι του _"Ιόνιον"_ δεν ήταν και ότι καλύτερο υπήρχε. 
Σημαντικό, όμως, ρόλο παίζει και η σχέση με τον πλοιοκτήτη.
Το _"Ιόνιον"_ ήταν του Σταθάκη, το _"Έλλη"_ του Φραγκουδάκη και το _"Νάξος"_ της Νάξου.

----------


## Νάξος

Σωστός Αντώνη! Το Ιόνιο άφησε αναμφίβολα εποχή στις Δυτικές Κυκλάδες. Στην τριάδα που ανέφερες θα προσέθετα και το Κίμωλος, αν και μεταξύ μας έχω κάποιες επιφυλάξεις για το Κάλυμνος.

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Θέλω να εκφράσω κάτι κι εγώ βλέποντας την παραπάνω πραγματικά μεγευτική εικόνα από τα παλιά και βεβαίως να συμφωνήσω κι εγώ με τον Αντώνη ότι το κάθε βαπόρι άφησε την δική του εποχή και ιστορία στην εκάστοτε γραμμή που δούλευε.......αλλά θα συνεχίσω λέγοντας ότι βλέποντας την παραπάνω εικόνα που μάς παρέθεσε ο φίλτατος gtogias και συγκρίνοντας τα 3 βαπόρια, έχοντας ζήσει σε ένα βαθμό το Νάξος (το Έλλη ούτε κάν το πρόλαβα ούτε το θυμάμαι μόνο από φωτό εδώ το έχω δεί καθώς και το Ιόνιον απλά το αχνοθυμάμαι κάπου δεμένο στον Πειραιά περιμένοντας την αναχώρηση του) όπότε αυτό το λέω με κάθε επιφύλαξη γιατί ποτέ δεν τα είδα και τα 3 δίπλα-δίπλα, το Νάξος ή αλλιώς πορτικαλί ¶τι (όπως το παρομοιάζει ο φίλος Ντίνος) δείχνει 2 φορές το μέγεθος ίσως και παραπάνω από το Ιόνιον (όπως γνωρίζω δεν πρέπει να είχαν διαφορά πάνω από 5 μέτρα με το Νάξος) σαν να συγκρίνω δηλαδή σήμερα τα Παλάτια των Μινωϊκών ή το Έλυρος της ΑΝΕΚ με τα Νήσος Χίος/Μύκονος.........εδώ θέλω τα φώτα σας επειδή σίγουρά είχατε την τύχη να τα δείτε και τα 3 δίπλα-δίπλα σε live time χρόνο στον Πειραιά εκείνες της χρυσές εποχές της ακτοπλοίας μας που έβγαιναν από τα Ελληνικά ναυπηγία αυτά τα διαμάντια!

----------


## Νάξος

Φίλε και πατριώτη Γεώργιε, κατ' αρχήν χρόνια πολλά και καλά! Σε αυτά που είπες να προσθέσω μόνο λίγα πραματάκια. Το λοιπόν, ο χαρακτηρισμός «πορτοκαλί άτι» © είναι σήμα κατατεθέν του μάγου, όχι δικός μου. Τον χρησιμοποιώ με την άδειά του (under licence που λέμε οι νεοέλληνες) . Σε ό,τι αφορά το μέγεθος του Νάξος σε σχέση με το Έλλη, όντως υπήρχε μεγάλη διαφορά. Το Ιόνιον όμως δίπλα στο Νάξος δε φάνταζε τόσο μικρό. Εδώ τα τεχνικά του χαρακτηριστικά: http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/ionion_1972.htm

Το Νάξος δίπλα στο Ιόνιο φάνταζε όπως ο Ποσειδώνας πλάϊ στον Απόλλωνα. Αυτό που χτυπούσε έντονα, πιστεύω, όταν ήταν πλάϊ-πλάϊ ήταν η φυσιογνωμία τους. Πλοία με διαφορετικές καμπύλες. Παραδοσιακές το ένα, μελλοντικές το άλλο. Σε κάθε περίπτωση όμορφες.

----------


## Νάξος

Με αφορμή σχετικό άρθρο του Αντώνη στο θέμα του Δήλος θα ήθελα να σας ενημερώσω αγαπητοί μου φίλοι ότι εδώ και μήνες έχω δημιουργήσει μία ιστοσελίδα στο facebook αφιερωμένη στο Νάξος. 

Προσωπικά δεν τρέφω και τη μεγαλύτερη εκτίμηση σε μέσα «κοινωνικής δικτύωσης» όπως το facebook και τα συναφή του είδους. Παρόλα αυτά πιστεύω ότι στο χέρι μας είναι να τα χρησιμοποιήσουμε κατά το δοκούν. Ο βασικός λόγος που δημιούργησα τη σχετική ιστοσελίδα είναι ο *επανεντοπισμός* του πλοίου. Η αναζήτηση σε βάσεις δεδομένων, δεξαμενές εικόνων όπως το flickr και η έρευνα στο google μέχρι τώρα δεν έχουν φέρει το παραμικρό αποτέλεσμα. Γιατί όχι λοιπόν, να μη χρησιμοποιηθεί ένα ακόμη εργαλείο;

Πέρα από το σχετικό φωτογραφικό υλικό που θα εμπλουτίζεται προϊόντος του χρόνου, υπάρχουν και χώροι για συζήτηση γύρω από το αγαπημένο μας πλοίο. Είστε ευπρόσδεκτοι να γίνετε μέλη της συγκεκριμένης ομάδας της οποίας η διεύθυνση είναι αυτή:
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=61399997658

Απώτερη φιλοδοξία είναι κάποια στιγμή να μεταφερθεί η παρούσα ιστοσελίδα από το facebook και να μετασχηματιστεί σε έναν ανεξάρτητο ιστότοπο. Μέχρι τότε ίδωμεν.

----------


## Rocinante

Μιας και αυτες τις μερες ειχα λιγο περισσοτερο ελευθερο χρονο ειπα και εγω να ψαξω λιγο πιο ζεστα για τον εντοπισμο του πλοιου μιας και ολοι λενε "που πας και τα βρισκεις Rocinante ;"
Σκοταδι...........
Και μου κανει εντυπωση γιατι για παραδειγμα για το Hong Ju βρηκα πολλα πραγματα ( Εταιρεια, τηλεφωνα , σημαια κλπ ) απο διαφορες πηγες.
Εψαξα με λεξεις κλειδια στα κινεζικα και ινδονησιακα, τιποτα.
Και που δεν εψαξα.....
Φιλε Ναξος πιστευω οτι με τις ερευνες σου κατι θα βγαλεις. Κατι ομως μου λεει οτι μας εχει διαφυγει απ ολους, καποια λεπτομερεια που οταν αποκαλυφθει θα χτυπαμε το κεφαλι μας που τοσο καιρο ηταν μπροστα στα ματια μας.
Ποτε ηταν η τελευταια ημερομηνια που να δειχνει την βεβαιη υπαρξη του πλοιου; Και μηπως πρεπει να ξαναψαξουμε λιγο πιο πισω ;
Εκεινο το Libao απο που ειχε προκυψει;;;;;

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Roci λοιπόν......είχα μιλήσει με e-mail πρίν 2 μήνες με το miramar, η απάντηση που μου έδωσαν ήταν ότι το βαπόρι δεν έχει αλλάξει όνομα ποτέ σύμφωνα με τα αρχεία τους και ήταν laid up κάπου (δεν ξέρανε και οι ίδιοι πού) και η τελευταία ενημέρωση πού είχαν ήταν για τον Γεννάρη ή τον Φλεβάρη του 2010 (πρέπει να δώ το mail αν το βρώ αλλά είμαι σίγουρος 1000% ότι είναι για αρχές της φετινής χρονιάς)
Πάντως και εκείνου του φάνηκε περίεργο που τα records τους ήταν too low with info για το συγκεκριμένο βαπόρι.........όσο για το Libao δεν νομίζω να σχετίζεται με το όνομα του βαποριού που πήρε αφού έφυγε από την Ελλάδα (καθώς τα πάντα μαρτυρούν ότι το βαπόρι δεν έχει αλλάξει όνομα μέχρι και αρχές του 2010 τουλάχιστον) αλλά μάλλον εικάζω ότι πιθανόν να ήταν η Hainan Libao Maritime Co. η οποία όμως δεν υφύστατε εδώ και σχεδόν μια δεκαετία ίσως και παραπάνω (records στο νετ δεν υπάρχουν και γι'αυτήν πάντως και μάλλον ο Σουηδός που το έχει σαν Li Bao κατά την πώληση του το 1994 δεν είναι σωστός).
Από εκεί κι έπειτα ο Ντίνος είναι σίγουρος ότι το βαπόρι βρίσκετε στην κάπου στην Ινδονησία.......αν ισχύει αυτό τα πράγματα είναι πάρα πολύ δύσκολα εώς ακατόρθωτα να βρεθεί το βαπόρι καθώς εκεί γίνεται ένα χάος.......

----------


## Giwrgos1980

> Roci λοιπόν......είχα μιλήσει με e-mail πρίν 2 μήνες με το miramar, η απάντηση που μου έδωσαν ήταν ότι το βαπόρι δεν έχει αλλάξει όνομα ποτέ σύμφωνα με τα αρχεία τους και ήταν laid up κάπου (δεν ξέρανε και οι ίδιοι πού) και η τελευταία ενημέρωση πού είχαν ήταν για τον Γεννάρη ή τον Φλεβάρη του 2010 (πρέπει να δώ το mail αν το βρώ αλλά είμαι σίγουρος 1000% ότι είναι για αρχές της φετινής χρονιάς)
> Πάντως και εκείνου του φάνηκε περίεργο που τα records τους ήταν too low with info για το συγκεκριμένο βαπόρι.........όσο για το Libao δεν νομίζω να σχετίζεται με το όνομα του βαποριού που πήρε αφού έφυγε από την Ελλάδα (καθώς τα πάντα μαρτυρούν ότι το βαπόρι δεν έχει αλλάξει όνομα μέχρι και αρχές του 2010 τουλάχιστον) αλλά μάλλον εικάζω ότι πιθανόν να ήταν η Hainan Libao Maritime Co. η οποία όμως δεν υφύστατε εδώ και σχεδόν μια δεκαετία ίσως και παραπάνω (records στο νετ δεν υπάρχουν και γι'αυτήν πάντως και μάλλον ο Σουηδός που το έχει σαν Li Bao κατά την πώληση του το 1994 δεν είναι σωστός).
> Από εκεί κι έπειτα ο Ντίνος είναι σίγουρος ότι το βαπόρι βρίσκετε στην κάπου στην Ινδονησία.......αν ισχύει αυτό τα πράγματα είναι πάρα πολύ δύσκολα εώς ακατόρθωτα να βρεθεί το βαπόρι καθώς εκεί γίνεται ένα χάος.......


Δια του λόγου το αληθές υπάρχει το mail και η απάντηση που μου έδωσαν αυτόυσια στην σελίδα 63 
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...=22189&page=63

----------


## Rocinante

Οκ Γιωργο σε ευχαριστω πολυ.
Μαλλον οσο θα ψαχνετε εσεις φυσιολογικα θα πρεπει να κανω παραλληλα καποια εντελως ανορθοδοξη αναζητηση μηπως πεσω πουθενα.

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Μόλις έστειλα και ένα mail στο equasis.org Είδωμεν.....

----------


## Rocinante

> Μόλις έστειλα και ένα mail στο equasis.org Είδωμεν.....


 Εγω οπως σου ειπα Γιωργο κανω κατι ποιο ανορθοδοξο.
Ειδα απο τις φωτογραφιες οτι καποιος ξενος θα μπορουσε να μπερδεψει απο μακρυα το X με Μ. Ψαχνω τωρα στο Flickr κλπ... μηπως εχει βγαλει κανεις το πλοιο NAMOS φωτογραφια...
Εχω ψαξει για NAXO, για AXOS, να δω τι αλλη βλακεια θα σκαρφιστω.. :Very Happy:

----------


## Νάξος

Περιμένω 2 κρίσιμα email παιδιὰ ἀπὸ τὸ νηογνώμονα τοῦ Παναμᾶ. Μὲ βάση κάποιες πληροφορίες ποὺ πρόσφατα ἔλαβα, τὸ πλοῖο ἐμφανίζεται μὲ σημαία Παναμᾶ. Οἱ Κινέζοι ποὺ ἔλαβαν πρὸ πολλοῦ μήνυμά μου ἔκαναν τοὺς Κινέζους.

----------


## Giwrgos1980

> Περιμένω 2 κρίσιμα email παιδιὰ ἀπὸ τὸ νηογνώμονα τοῦ Παναμᾶ. Μὲ βάση κάποιες πληροφορίες ποὺ πρόσφατα ἔλαβα, τὸ πλοῖο ἐμφανίζεται μὲ σημαία Παναμᾶ. Οἱ Κινέζοι ποὺ ἔλαβαν πρὸ πολλοῦ μήνυμά μου ἔκαναν τοὺς Κινέζους.


Ντίνο, σημαία Παναμά το έδινε το equasis και το miramar όσο ακόμα είχαν πήροφορίες μέχρι το 2006 που το έδειναν in service τότε (μιλάω για ένα χρόνο + που είχα ψάξει τότε στα συγκεκριμένα site). Πλέον δεν δίνουν κάτω από ποιά σημαία είναι.......
Επίσης από το equasis.org με παρέπεμψαν στο lrfairplay.com και σε ένα e-mail που μου έδωσαν για commercial help. Είδωμεν.

----------


## Νάξος

Γιώργαρε, ὅσο ζοῦμε ἐλπίζουμε καὶ ὅσο ἐλπίζουμε κρούουμε πόρτες.

----------


## Νάξος

Φίλοι μου καλησπέρα, μόλις ἔλαβα ἀπάντηση ἀπὸ Παναμά. Τὸ πλοῖο, ὅπως μὲ πληροφόρησαν, δὲν εἶναι στὰ ἀρχεῖα τους. Πικρὴ ἀπάντηση, ἀλλὰ τώρα τουλάχιστον γνωρίζουμε ὅτι εἶναι ὑπὸ ἄλλη σημαία. Ἀπάντηση ἀπὸ τοὺς Κινέζους ἀκόμα περιμένω, ἀλλὰ αὐτοὶ πρὸς τὸ παρὸν κάνουν το Σημίτη καὶ μὲ ἀγνοοῦν. Τὸ σίγουρο εἶναι ὅτι τὸ Νάξος μας ἐκτὸς τοῦ ὅτι ἔχει κάνει ρόμπα ὅλες τὶς μηχανὲς ἀναζήτησης, δοκιμάζει τὴν ἀξιοπιστία ἑνὸς μάτσου σοβαρῶν ὀργανισμῶν ποὺ στὴν καλλίτερη τὸ θέτουν κάπου κάποτε. Ἐξακολουθοῦμε καὶ σαρώνουμε τὴν Ἰνδονησία…

----------


## Rocinante

Φιλε Ναξος περιμεναμε με αγωνια την απαντηση αυτη. 
Δεν πειραζει θα συνεχισουμε την ερευνα. Απλως η λυση του μυστηριου παιρνει μια χρονικη παραταση.

----------


## SW8FEW NAXOS

:Sad:  TΩΡΑ ΦΙΛΕ ΝΤΙΝΟ ΑΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΙΝΔΟΝΙΣΙΑ ΜΠΛΕΞΑΜΕ. ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥ FORUM ΤΟ ΜΙΚΡΟ ΜΟΥ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΙΚΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΝΑΞΟ.

----------


## Νάξος

Γειά σου Νικόλα! Μακάρι νὰ γνωρίζαμε ὅτι εἶναι σἰγουρα στὴν Ἰνδονησία, ἀλλὰ κάποιες σοβαρὲς ἐνδείξεις μᾶς δείχνουν τὸ δρόμο γιὰ ἐκεῖ. Ἀπὸ τὰ 3 αἰνίγματα ποὺ στοιχειώνουν τὸ βαπόρι, αὐτὸ εἶναι τὸ πιὸ δύσκολο νὰ ἀπαντηθεῖ.

----------


## SW8FEW NAXOS

ΟΣΟ ΖΩ ΕΛΠΖΩ ΝΤΙΝΟ........

----------


## naxos ship

γεια σας και απο μενα 
θελω να δωσω σε ολους ενα μεγαλο *ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ* και ενα πολυ μεγαλο *ΜΠΡΑΒΟ* για ολες τις πληροφοριες φωτο και βιντεο που  προσφερατε στο forum πραγματικα εντυπωσιαστηκα για ολα οσα διαβασα και ειδα για το βαπορακι μας.... 
ποτε μου δεν ξεχναω που περιμενα τις διακοπες χριστουγ.,πασχα και καλοκαιριου να κατεβω στο λιμανι και να μπω στον ΚΙNG της παροναξιας να με παρει ο παππους μου και να με παει στην γεφυρα , ν αναψω το κερακι μου στον ΑΗ ΝΙΚΟΛΑ ν ακουσω το καμπανακι ν ακουσω την μπουρου ,να τρεξω στο λιμανι της ναξου  οταν καναμε μπανιο κατω απ την πορταρα να σε καμαρωσω , και να μελαγχολω οταν εφευγε .... 
Μακαρι να το ξαναεβλεπα στο λιμανι μας εκει διπλα στην πορταρα το καστρο και ολες τις υπολοιπες ομορφιες του νησιου μας ..... 
ΝΑΞΟΣ υπαρχεις και θα υπαρχεις παντα μα παντα στις καρδιες μας ακομα και τα παιδια μας θα σε λατρευουν κι ας μην σε γνωρισαν, σ ακουσαν, σε περπατησαν, σε γευτηκαν, σε εχασαν.. 


ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΤΟ ΝΕΟΤΕΡΟ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΚΟ ΚΟΜΜΑΤΙ ΣΤΟ ΝΗΣΙ ΜΑΣ

----------


## gigeorgi

Μια που η φωτογραφία στο post του Apostolos που ξεκίνησε το θέμα δεν εμφανίζεται πια, είπα να ξανανοίξω το αρχείο μου και να την ξαναποστάρω. Ιδού:Πειραιάς 24 Ιουλίου 1977.
NAXOS PIRAEUS 24 JULY 1977.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Πανεμορφο Ναξακι! Μια φωτογραφια χιλιες λεξεις, ευχαριστουμε φιλε  gigeorgi.

----------


## Α/Τ ΝΕΑΡΧΟΣ

Καλά που χαθήκατε όλοι ρε παιδιά?? Ξέμειναν από καύσιμα τα pc και τα laptop σας? Το ότι δεν έχουμε υλικό ή νέα από το βαπόρι, σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να χαθούμε????
Σε λίγες μέρες -πρώτα ο Θεός- πάω για το νησί και αναπολώ τα ταξίδια με το Ναξάκι μας... Ωραίες εποχές... Πιο αγνές, πιο ανθρώπινες, πιο "νησιώτικες"... Δε συμφωνείτε? 
¶ντε, καλές διακοπές σε όσους δεν πήγαν ακόμη και καλή δύναμη σε όσους δεν θα πάνε καθόλου και σε όσους ήδη πήγαν και γύρισαν...

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Καλησπέρες και από μένα......επειδή κι εγώ την κάνω άυριο πρωί πρωί για την Αξά έκανα μια προσπάθεια ακόμα μπάς και βρθούν τα ίχνη του ΒΑΠΟΡΑ, αλλά μετά λύπης μου βλέπω σε όλα τα γνωστά sites ότι πλέον το IMO του δεν υπάρχει πουθενά.......είτε είναι κάπου παρατημένο είτε έχει κοπεί.................. :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Ναξος* μαζι του και αλλα πλοια της εποχης...  Δρομολογιο απο τις 15 Αυγουστου 1980, 14 Απριλιου 1982 και 15 Σεπτεμβριου 1983


19800815 all.jpg

19820415 all.jpg

19830915 all.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Το ρολόϊ του χρόνου γυρνάει πίσω στο 1988. Στη γνώριμη θέση του στα Λεμονάδικα, το _Νάξος_ μας κοιτάει πονηρά... και εμείς μένουμε να κοιτάζουμε αμίλητοι την ομορφότερη πλώρη των Κυκλάδων!

Αφιερωμένο σε όλους τους φίλους του Πορτοκαλί Καραβιού και ειδικά στο φίλτατo Nτίνο.

Naxos 1988-1.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Tι γινετε ρε παιδια?Ολα τα ελληνικα σκαρια εχουν την ιδια κλιση στη πλωρη?
Φανταστικη η φωτο φιλε ellinis

----------


## Νάξος

Ἀσφαλῶς καὶ ὄχι. Τὸ Πάρος καὶ τὸ Σαντορίνη ἔχουν πλῶρες μὲ σημεῖο κυρτότητας, δηλαδὴ παρουσιάζουν ἀλλαγὴ καμπυλότητας. Εἶναι πλῶρες ἀπὸ αὐτὲς ποὺ συνήθως ἀγαπᾶς ἢ ἀντιπαθεῖς. Τὸ Κεφαλληνία, Ἕλλη καὶ τὸ Ἰόνιον ἔχουν τὴν κλασικὴ πλώρα μὲ ἁπαλὴ κλίση καὶ ἐξίσου ἁπαλὰ τελειώματα καμπύλων κατὰ τὸ διάμηκες (half-breadth plan). Ὁ μορφονιὸς (Κυκλάδες) ἔχει πλώρη ἀρκετὰ κλασική, ἂν καὶ σὰν πλοῖο ἔχει πιὸ μοντέρνες γραμμὲς ἀπὸ τὸ Ιόνιον στὸ σύνολό του. Βέβαια, τὸ Ἰόνιον εἶναι κατ' ἐμὲ πολὺ πιὸ ὅμορφο. Καὶ πᾶμε στὸ Κασταλία, Χρυσὴ Ἅμμος, Νάξος, Λῆμνος, Ἰονίς. Μπορεῖ νὰ πῇ κάποιος ὅτι ὑπάρχει ὁμοιότητα στὶς πλῶρες τῶν παραπάνω πλοίων ποὺ ἔχουν ὅλες πολὺ ἐπιθετικὴ κοψιά. Ἡ πιὸ κοφτερὴ ὅμως εἶναι τοῦ Νάξος, 1-2° πιὸ ὀξεία ἀπὸ ἐκείνη τοῦ Λῆμνος. Τὰ προαναφερθέντα πλοῖα ἑλληνικῆς σχεδίασης καὶ κατασκευῆς τοῦ '70 (κι ἄλλα πολλὰ ποὺ παραλείπω) πιστεύω ὅτι διαμορφώνουν -ἐπιτέλους- μιὰ ἰσχυρὴ ἑλληνικὴ ναυπηγικὴ φυσιογνωμία καὶ ἡ Ἑλλάδα ἀποκτᾶ αὐτὸ ποὺ λέμε ναυπηγικὴ «σχολή». 

Φίλε Ἑλληνίς, ἡ ἑπόμενη φωτογραφία ποὺ θὰ ἀνεβάσω θὰ εἶναι ὅλη δική σου. Τὸ εὐχαριστῶ εἶναι πολὺ λίγο γιὰ νὰ ἐκφράσῃ αὐτὸ ποὺ νιώθω. Πιστεύω ὅτι θὰ ἦταν παράλειψη νὰ λείπῃ ἀπὸ τὸ θέμα τοῦ Νάξος μιὰ ὑπέροχη φωτογραφία τοῦ φίλου Tsikalos (ποὺ ἀνεβάζω ἐλαφρῶς ἐπεξεργασμένη μὲ λίγο πιὸ ἔντονα χρώματα). Τὸ ἀρχέτυπό της μποροῦμε νὰ δοῦμε κι ἐδῶ: 
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...6&postcount=19

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_F/B Nαξος... Artistic_
_naxos.jpg_

----------


## Ellinis

> _F/B Nαξος... Artistic_
> _naxos.jpg_


Φίλε Apollon να προσέχεις τους ρασοφόρους αυτές τις μέρες... το #666 post στο θέμα του Νάξος σου έκατσε αθεόφοβε; :mrgreen:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

ΑΠΕΤΑΞΑΜΗΝ!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_F/B Ναξος...στο λιμανι του Πειραια το 1979 εχοντας παρεα το Μινως,__ και στα δεξια της φωτογραφιας δυο Ελληνικα σκαρια δια χειρος Χ.Μεσσηνη το Ιονιον και το Ελλη._
Φωτογραφια Peter Stafford
Naxos Piraeus Peter Stafford.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eυχαριστουμε φιλε TSS APOLLON που μοιραζεσαι αυτα τα μοναδικα αρχεια μαζι μας

----------


## Νάξος

Τί καλούδια εἶναι αὐτά; Εὖγε καὶ πάλι εὖγε!

----------


## Joyrider

Πάντα το θυμάμαι αυτό το πλοίο.Ισως γιατί το χρώμα του το έκανε ιδιαίτερο ανάμεσα στα υπόλοιπα λευκά σκαριά.Ισως πάλι γιατί μικρός το είχα ταξιδέψει αρκετές φορές με τους παππούδες μου για να πάμε εκδρομή στην Παναγιά της Πάρου.

----------


## Νάξος

Γιὰ νὰ ὀργανωνόμαστε σιγὰ-σιγὰ… Δὺο μοναδικὲς λήψεις τοῦ βάπορα στὴν ὑπέροχη Ἑρμούπολη. Ἀπανταχοῦ Ναξάκηδες βομβαρδίστε τὰ φόρα μὲ πορτοκαλὶ ρουκέττες! (Χάντοκ ποῦ εἶσαι :Wink: 

Στὴν Σύρα 1.jpg

Στὴν Σύρα 2.jpg 

© http://komiaki.ning.com/photo/to-nax...1?context=user
© http://komiaki.ning.com/photo/to-nax...o?context=user

----------


## SW8FEW NAXOS

ΕΥΓΕ ΤΕΛΕΙΑ Η ΦΟΤΟ................. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## yiannisdj

καλησπερα.τι μου θυμησατε και ποσα χρονια πισω με πηγατε.μιλαμε για το καραβι που θρυλοσ εγηνε απο το πορτοκαλι του χρωμα την υπεροχη μελωδια της σφυριχτρας του και αυτο το κατι μαγικο που εβγαζε οταν το εβλεπες να ταξιδευει.λιγο μελο ομως για μενα αυτο το πλοιο ειναι ο ζωντανος θρυλος των επιβατιγων πλοιων του αιγαιου την δεκαετια κυριως του 80΄¨.

----------


## GiorgosVitz

Είναι ένα βιντεάκι που έφτιαξα για το αγαπημένο μου πλοίο: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7R3-Pj_vbHg
Θέλω να σας ευχαριστήσω για μια ακόμα φορα όλους για τις όμορφες φωτογραφίες που μοιράζεστε μαζί μας.

 Αφιερωμένο σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου

Υ.Γ.: Ελπίζω να μην υπάρχει πρόβλημα που δεν πήρα πρώτα άδεια να τις χρησιμοποιήσω ( Στο τέλος του βίντεο αναφέρω την πηγή). Σε αντίθετη περίπτωση, ενημερώστε με να το κατεβάσω.

----------


## Karolos

> Είναι ένα βιντεάκι που έφτιαξα για το αγαπημένο μου πλοίο: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7R3-Pj_vbHg
> Θέλω να σας ευχαριστήσω για μια ακόμα φορα όλους για τις όμορφες φωτογραφίες που μοιράζεστε μαζί μας.
> 
>  Αφιερωμένο σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου
> 
> Υ.Γ.: Ελπίζω να μην υπάρχει πρόβλημα που δεν πήρα πρώτα άδεια να τις χρησιμοποιήσω ( Στο τέλος του βίντεο αναφέρω την πηγή). Σε αντίθετη περίπτωση, ενημερώστε με να το κατεβάσω.


_Μπράβο πολύ ωραία δουλειά._

----------


## yiannisdj

μια φωτο απο τι θρυλικο πλοιο...

----------


## Νάξος

Καλῶς ἦρθες φίλε Γιάννη στὴν παρέα τῶν Ναξάκηδων καὶ στό φόρουμ! Ἡ φωτογραφία αὐτὴ προέρχεται ἀπὸ τὸ δεύτερο φυλλάδιο τῆς Ἑλληνικῆς Ἀκτοπλοΐας ΑΕ ποὺ κυκλοφόρησε τὸ 1988.

----------


## sampsko

> +100000000000000000000000000 στο πόστ του Νάξος........τα είπε όλα.....δεν νομίζω να έχει να προσθέσει κάποιος κάτι άλλο.........δυστυχώς η ευτυχώς αυτή είναι η μάυρη αλήθεια........


Πρώτο μου μήνυμα στο φόρουμ το οποίο είναι πράγματι εκπληκτικό. Οι ιστορίες για τη Ναξάρα με γυρίζουν πίσω στα ωραία χρόνια και στη μεγάλη μου αγάπη, που ήταν ο πορτοκαλί βάπορας. Γι αυτό θα σας δώσω κι εγώ μια ιστορία. Πρέπει να ήταν μεταξύ 1985- 1988 με το Νάξος στα πορτοκαλί ακόμα. Καλοκαίρι, αναχώρηση 8.00 το πρωί με το Λήμνος να έχει φύγει στις 7.30 και τα Αιγαίον και Γεώργιος Εξπρές στις 8.15, όλα με πρώτο λιμάνι άφιξης την Πάρο. Τη μέρα εκείνη απάλαυσα την καλύτερη κόντρα που έτυχε ποτέ να δω με το Αιγαίο να μπαίνει πρώτο στην Παροικιά, το Γεώργιος από πίσω, ένα πεντάλεπτο δεκάλεπτο πίσω τη Ναξάρα και τελευταίο το Λήμνος!!!! Ακόμη θυμάμαι από τη γέφυρα όπου είχα δειλά δειλά χωθεί, το Λιμεναρχέιο Πάρου να απορεί για την αργοπορία του Λήμνος και να ρωτά τη γέφυρα του Νάξος για το που βρίσκεται και τί έπαθε για να πάρει την απάντηση " έ, μηχνές είναι κουράζονται κι αυτές καμιά φορά".

----------


## samurai

Το ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ έφευγε στις 8.00 και το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ στις 8.15. ¨ομως, επειδή είχαν τον ίδιο δρόμο σπάνια θα το πέρναγε μέχρι την Πάρο.

----------


## dokimakos21

Μια πανεμορφη ταμπελα σε ενα καταστημα στην Ναξο αποικονιΖε το θρυλικο ΝΑΞΟΣ..
Raw00054.jpg

Raw00055.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μπραβο dokimakos 21 μπραβο ειναι υπεροχες!Πω Πωωωω!Επρεπε να τις σκαναρεις :Wink:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Η καθελκυσις του ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ναξος  Σαββατο 23 Φεβρουαριου 1974_


_ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ_ 
_Τεταρτη 27 Φεβρουαριου 1974_ 
Ναυτεμπορικη Τεταρτη 27 Φεβρουαριου 1974.jpg

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Ωχ αμάν.......τι μας έκανες χρονιάρες μέρες........ο ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ στα γενοφάσκια του!!!! Τρομερό ντοκουμέντο!!!!!!!

----------


## Appia_1978

Σε ευχαριστούμε θερμά  :Very Happy:  Καταπληκτικό ιστορικό ντοκουμέντο!

(Υ.Γ.: Έχεις κάτι αντίστοιχο για το Ιονίς;  :Wink: )

----------


## Νάξος

Καλλίτερο Χριστουγεννιάτικο δῶρο δύσκολα θὰ μποροῦσα νὰ φανταστῶ. Ἀπόλλωνα σ' εὐχαριστοῦμε!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Φιλε Ναξος για να γινει το δωρο ομορφοτερο ας δουμε την φωτογραφια της καθελκυσις σε λιγο καλυτερη ποιοτητα_ 

_Ηνωμενα Ναυπηγεια Περαματος - Ιτεας Α.Ν.Β.Ε. Σαββατο 23 Φεβρουαριου 1974_

NAXOS.jpg
_Φωτογραφια Σ.Βαλακης (Αρχειο περιοδικου ΑΡΓΩ)_

----------


## naxos ship

πολυ τελειο το δωρο σου  :Wink:  
αρε ΝΑΞΑΡΑ

----------


## Νάξος

Ἀπανταχοῦ Ναξάκηδες ἐλᾶτε νὰ δεῖτε! Γιώργαρε ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ! 
Χρόνια Πολλὰ καὶ καλὰ σὲ ὅλα τὰ παιδιά!

----------


## SW8FEW NAXOS

ΠΟΛΛΑ ΜΠΡΑΒΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ ΑΥΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Α/Τ ΝΕΑΡΧΟΣ

Καταπληκτική η φωτογραφία και το άρθρο της εποχής...
Ένα πολύ μεγάλο ευχαριστώ.
Χρόνια πολλά και καλά σε όλους τους φίλους της ναυτιλίας και της nautilias!!  :Wink:

----------


## SW8FEW NAXOS

164327_146166292105555_100001365545153_237196_6096706_n[1].jpgΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΤΟ ΚΑΠΤ. ΖΑΖΑΝΗ

----------


## Α/Τ ΝΕΑΡΧΟΣ

> 164327_146166292105555_100001365545153_237196_6096706_n[1].jpgΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΤΟ ΚΑΠΤ. ΖΑΖΑΝΗ


Ένας μύθος γεννιέται... 
Ευχαριστούμε!!

----------


## Ellinis

Aπίθανη η φωτογραφία του Κάπταιν! 
Είναι ιδέα μου ή τα πηδάλια είναι κάπως μικρά για το μέγεθος του πλοίου;

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Καταπληκτικη  φωτογραφια!!!_ _Το Ναξακι στην ναυπηγικη κλινη!!!  _

----------


## Νάξος

Τὰ πηδάλια ὄντως φαίνονται μικρὰ στὴν φωτογραφία φίλε Ἑλληνίς, ἀλλὰ στὴν πράξη ἀποδείχτηκαν ἀρκετὰ μαϊτζέβελα! Ἡ φωτογραφία αὐτὴ ἀποδεικνύει ὅτι τὸ Νάξος εἶχε μπόλικο βύθισμα γιὰ τὸ μῆκος του. Νὰ εἶναι καλὰ ὁ κάπτα-Γιάννης ποὺ ἔχει ἀνεβάσει πολλὰ φωτογραφικὰ κειμήλια ἀνεκτίμητης ἀξίας στὸ διαδίκτυο. Σὲ αὐτὰ φαίνονται ἀκόμα καλλίτερα ἡ γάστρα τοῦ πλοίου, ὁ βολβὸς καὶ ἄλλα πολὺ ἐνδιαφέροντα σημεῖα του. Εἶμαι βέβαιος ὅτι μὲ τὸν καιρὸ θὰ ζήσουμε δυνατὲς συγκινήσεις στὸ θέμα τοῦ Νάξος. Γι' αὐτὸ ἀπανταχοῦ Ναξάκηδες ἂς μείνουμε συντονισμένοι!

----------


## SW8FEW NAXOS

Ε ΤΩΡΑ ΑΣΤΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΙΝΑ ΜΙΚΡΑ Κ ΛΕΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΜΕΓΕΘΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΔΕΣ ΚΑΛΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΛΕΙΠΟΥΝ ΜΕΤΡΑ ΠΙΣΩ!!!!

ΑΛΛΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΛΕΣ Ο ΚΑΠΤΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ Κ ΘΑ ΠΑΘΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΕΦΡΑΓΜΑ!!!

----------


## SW8FEW NAXOS

162674_146165962105588_100001365545153_237194_2822943_n[1].jpgΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΠΤΝ ΖΑΖΑΝΗ.....

----------


## Νάξος

Φίλε μου SW8FEW NAXOS, ἔχοντας μιλήσει μὲ τοὺς ναυπηγοὺς τοῦ Νάξος ὁ ἴδιος προσωπικά, ὀφείλω νὰ πῶ καὶ ξαναπῶ (ἂν δὲν τὸ ἔχω κάνει ἤδη στὸ παρελθὸν) ὅτι σὲ ἀντίθεση μὲ μιὰ φημολογία ποὺ ὑπῆρχε καὶ ἐξακολουθεῖ νὰ ὑπάρχῃ στὸ νησί, τὸ Νάξος *δὲν σχεδιάστηκε ποτὲ* ὡς πλοῖο ποὺ θὰ γινόταν 10, 15 ἢ 20 μέτρα μακρύτερο. Αὐτὴ εἶναι ἡ τοποθέτηση τῶν ναυπηγῶν του ποὺ ἐγὼ προσωπικὰ τὴν ἐκλαμβάνω ὡς πιὸ ἔγκυρη ἀπὸ κάθε ἄλλη γνώμη ποὺ δὲν ἔχει τὸ βάρος τῶν εἰδικῶν.

Τὰ δεδομένα τῆς ἐποχῆς τότε δικαιολογοῦσαν τὴν ἐπιλογὴ τοῦ συγκεκριμένου μεγέθους. Πιστεύω ὕστερα ἀπὸ μακροχρόνια προσωπικὴ μελέτη στὸ θέμα «Νάξος» ὅτι ἀκόμη καὶ σήμερα ἂν ζοῦσε τὸ πλοῖο μὲ μία ὑπηρεσιακὴ ταχύτητα πάνω ἀπὸ 20 ΚΝ θὰ εἶχε ἄνετη κερδοφορία (ναί, κερδοφορία) ἂν ἔμπαινε στὴν Παροναξία (Πάρο-Νάξο-Ἴο-Θήρα) *ὡς καράβι χειμώνα*, ἐνῶ δὲν θὰ εἶχε πρόβλημα στὸ δρομολόγιο γιὰ Νάξο ἢ Πάρο-Νάξο τὰ καλοκαίρια. Τὸ ὅτι ἔχουμε συνηθίσει νὰ βλέπουμε στὰ μέρη μας πλοῖα  ἀρκετὰ μεγαλύτερα δὲν σημαίνει ὅτι αὐτὸ προῆλθε μόνο ἀπὸ τὶς ἀνάγκες τὶς γραμμῆς. Ἔχω κατὰ καιροὺς πεῖ ὅτι τόσο τὰ Μπλοῦ Στὰρ ὅσο καὶ τὰ πλοῖα τῆς Ἑλλήνικ, εἶναι πλοῖα ποὺ «εὐδοκίμησαν» στὴν γραμμὴ ἀκριβῶς ἐπειδὴ ἡ ἀκτοπλοϊκὴ κατάσταση στὸ Αἰγαῖο εἶναι ἄκρως ὁλιγοπωλιακὴ καὶ μάλιστα καραμπινάτη περίπτωση καρτέλ. Κομμένη καὶ ραμμένη στὰ μέτρα τους.

----------


## Α/Τ ΝΕΑΡΧΟΣ

> Ἔχω κατὰ καιροὺς πεῖ ὅτι τόσο τὰ Μπλοῦ Στὰρ ὅσο καὶ τὰ πλοῖα τῆς Ἑλλήνικ, εἶναι πλοῖα ποὺ «εὐδοκίμησαν» στὴν γραμμὴ ἀκριβῶς ἐπειδὴ ἡ ἀκτοπλοϊκὴ κατάσταση στὸ Αἰγαῖο εἶναι ἄκρως ὁλιγοπωλιακὴ καὶ μάλιστα καραμπινάτη περίπτωση καρτέλ. Κομμένη καὶ ραμμένη στὰ μέτρα τους.


Φίλε Νάξος, θα ήταν καλό να γράψεις δυο αράδες για τους λόγους που το πλοίο μπήκε από εταιρεία λαϊκής βάσης (από τους νησιώτες...) και όχι από εφοπλιστές. Για να θυμηθούμε οι παλιότεροι και να μάθουν οι νέοι φίλοι. Η έρευνά σου είναι διαφωτιστική στο θέμα αυτό... Και εξηγεί ακριβώς αυτά που λες παραπάνω περί καρτέλ!!

----------


## Νάξος

Ἀναφέρεσαι στοὺς λόγους γιὰ τοὺς ὁποίους τὸ πλοῖο μπῆκε στὴν γραμμὴ ἢ σὲ 'κείνους γιὰ τοὺς ὁποίους τὸ πλοῖο μπῆκε μέσα καὶ φαλήρισε;

----------


## Α/Τ ΝΕΑΡΧΟΣ

Νομίζω ότι το πως και το γιατί μπήκε στη γραμμή από τον απλό νησιώτη ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο, αφού μάλιστα εξηγεί εν μέρει και το γιατί φαλήρισε αργότερα. Αν έχεις την καλωσύνη όμως, πες μας και για τα δύο...

----------


## NAXOS

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ............  ΜΕΣΑ ΕΙΣΟΥΝ  ????

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Είναι απλό ρε παιδιά γιατί μπήκε το καράβι από τους νησιώτες. Θυμηθείτε μόνο τα βαπόρια που εκτελούσαν το δρομολόγιο της Παροναξίας τότε, τα τετρίπια των εκάστοτε πλοιοκτητών που είχαν φέρει σε απόγνωση τα δύο συγκεκριμένα νησιά και τους εμπόρους που έβλεπαν τα προιόντα τους να πάνε στον........τους φορτηγατζήδες κλπ κλπ κλπ κλπ οπότε αφού είχαν στα χέρια τους δύο δοκιμασμένες λύσεις (γαρ Μινόαν και Ανέκ) θεώρησαν σωστό (και κατά την δική μου άποψη ορθό) να κάνουν μια εταιρία λαϊκής βάσης με σκοπό την εξυπηρέτηση των νησιών χειμώνα καλοκαίρι (τώρα το γιατί έπεσε έξω όπως πολύ καλά γνωρίζουν πολλοί είναι άλλο θέμα και σηκώνει τεράστια συζήτηση και πιστέυω σε αυτό θα συμφωνήσει και ο καλός φίλος Ντίνος που τουλάχιστον από μένα γνωρίζει πολλά πράγματα καλύτερα). Καλώς ή κακώς η Παροναξία αναπτύχθηκε πάρα πολύ τουριστικά τουλάχιστον από την δρομολόγηση πρωτίστως Νάξος και μετέπειτα του Πάρος (γεμάτα ανεβοκατεβαίνανε χειμώνα καλοκαίρι) και οι νησιώτες ήξεραν ότι δεν θα τους αφήσει κανείς ξεκρέμαστους είτε χειμώνα είτε καλοκαίρι, είχαν τα "δικά" τους βαπόρια τα οποία τα λάτρεψαν και τα στήριξαν για ένα μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα (13-15 χρόνια περίπου). Από εκεί κι έπειτα όσο αφορά την ναυπήγηση του Νάξος, θεωρώ και σύμφωνα με αυτά που μας ανέφερε ο Ντίνος, το βαπόρι είχε σχεδιαστεί από τους Σιμόπουλο-Κουιμάνη για της ανάγκες της γραμμής εκείνη την εποχή, σήμερα (αν υπάρχει σε υπηρεσία ακόμα ο Βάπορας) δεν ξέρω εγώ προσωπικά αν θα μπορούσε να σταθεί και να βγάλει κέρδος το Βαπόρι σύμφωνα με τα τώρινα δεδομένα. Αν όντως είχε μια ταχύτητα άνω των 20 μιλίων όπως αναφέρει ο Ντίνος σίγουρα θα μπορούσε να προσφέρει κάτι και αυτό (γιατί καλώς ή κακώς γνωρίζουμε ότι η Παροναξία με την μονοπωλιακη πολιτική της σημερινής κατάστασης έχει πρόβλημα το καλοκαίρι, ειδικά η Νάξος). Αν ήταν αλλιώς τα πράγματα και η ΑΝΕ Νάξου υπήρχε μέχρι και σήμερα και ήταν υγιής σαν εταίρία σίγουρα θα είχαν προβεί σε ναυπήγηση νέων πλοίων για να εξυπηρετήσουν τα νησιά. Συγγνώμη για το μακροσκελές μου Post ενδεχομένως να είναι και εκτός θέματος.......

----------


## Νάξος

Φίλε Γιώργο, Τζιμάκο και άλλοι αγαπητοί Ναξάκηδες λόγῳ μεγάλης πίεσης δεσμεύομαι να επανέλθω «δημήτριος» σύντομα. Γιώργο, είναι μεγάλο το θέμα, συμφωνώ σε πολλά μαζύ σου.

----------


## Maiandros

Φιλε NAXOS, μιας που δικαιως αγαπας τοσο πολυ αυτο το πλοιο,σου αφιερωνω αυτη τη φωτογραφια.Δεκαπενταυγουστος του 1984, το_ΕΓ/ΟΓ_ ΝΑΞΟΣ,φωτογραφημενο απο το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ του Βεντουρη, να σκιζει τη θαλασσα με τερμα τα γκαζια!

naxos large.jpg

----------


## Maiandros

Sorry φιλε Ναξος,στην παραπανω αφιερωση εγραψα καταλαθως το "ονομα" σου στα αγγλικα.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ευχαριστουμε φιλε maiandros για τα ωραια που μας εχεις δειξει και την σιγουρα καλη συνεχεια

----------


## Νάξος

> Sorry φιλε Ναξος,στην παραπανω αφιερωση εγραψα καταλαθως το "ονομα" σου στα αγγλικα.


Φίλε Μαίανδρε δὲν τρέχει κάστανο. Ἐξάλλου ὑπάρχει κι ἄλλος φίλος στὸ φόρουμ μὲ τὸ ἴδιο ὄνομα στὰ λατινικὰ ποὺ εἶμαι σίγουρος ὅτι ἀγάπησε κι αὐτὸς τὸ πλοῖο, ὅπως δεκάδες μέλη στὸ ναυτιλία. Ἡ φωτογραφία σου εἶναι ὅ,τι καλλίτερο μοῦ ἐπεφύλασσε ἡ μέρα. 1984, τελευταίο καλοκαίρι τοῦ βάπορα ὑπὸ τὴν σκέπη τῆς ΑΝΕΝ καὶ -δυστυχῶς- ἀρχὴ μιᾶς ἀσταμάτητα πτωτικῆς πορείας. Ἐντούτοις, ἡ θέα τοῦ βαποριοῦ δὲν προδίδει τίποτε ἀπ' ὅλα αὐτά. Ἡ ἀκτινοβολία αὐτοῦ τοῦ καραβιοῦ ἦταν τόσο μεγάλη ποὺ ἡ παρακμὴ τῆς ΑΝΕΝ καὶ τῆς Ἑλληνικῆς Ἀκτοπλοΐας ἦταν ἀδύνατον νὰ ξεβάψῃ πάνω του.
Φίλε Μαίανδρε μᾶς ἔφτιαξες τὴν μέρα! Σ' εὐχαριστοῦμε στὴν νιοστή!

*Κάτι μοῦ λέει ὅτι τράβηξες κι ἄλλες φωτογραφίες τοῦ βάπορα ἀπὸ ἐκεῖνο τὸ καταπληκτικὸ ταξείδι μὲ τὸ Παναγία Τήνου…

----------


## esperos

NAXOS 001.jpgΚαι  μία  σε  B&W.  Εν  πλω  18  Αυγούστου  1982.

----------


## Maiandros

> *Κάτι μοῦ λέει ὅτι τράβηξες κι ἄλλες φωτογραφίες τοῦ βάπορα ἀπὸ ἐκεῖνο τὸ καταπληκτικὸ ταξείδι μὲ τὸ Παναγία Τήνου…


Δυστυχως δεν τραβηξα αλλες φωτογραφιες σ'εκεινο το ταξιδι...αφιερωνω ομως σε ολους τους ΝΑΞΟ_λατρες_ αλλη μια με την αναχωρηση του απο το λιμανι των Καταπολων της Αμοργου, στα τελη Αυγουστου του 1982.Φαινεται καθαρα και η προσθετη υπερκατασκευη -bar που μειωνε την απλα και τη θεα που ειχαν τα καταστρωματα της πρυμνης παλιοτερα.
Αυτο το "κουτι" πανω σ'αυτο το πανεμορφο πλοιο, μου καθοταν στο στομαχι...

naxos1.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Ο esperos και ο maiandros, μας ταξιδεύουν σε μαγικές στιγμές της ακτοπλοϊας :-D ελπίζω το ταξίδι να είναι μακρύ!

----------


## Maiandros

> Ευχαριστουμε φιλε maiandros για τα ωραια που μας εχεις δειξει και την σιγουρα καλη συνεχεια


Κι εμεις ευχαριστουμε φιλε ΒEN,για τα οσα κατα καιρους μας εχεις προσφερει τοσο με τις σημαντικες για ολους μας πληροφοριες και φωτογραφιες αλλα και με τις μοναδικες δημιουργιες σου!

----------


## Maiandros

Το *Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ* *ΝΑΞΟΣ* σε ολο του το μεγαλειο!Τα λογια ειναι περιττα...Απολαυστε την!

naxos 22.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Εκπληκτική φωτογραφία φίλε maiandros! κουκλίστικο και ξεχωριστό σκαρί :-D

----------


## Νάξος

Μένω ἄναυδος ἀπὸ τὸ ἀρχεῖο σου φίλε Μαίανδρε! Ἡ συγκεκριμένη τροπίλα ποὺ ἔριξες στὸ φόρουμ εἶναι ἡ φωτογραφία ποὺ ἀργότερα ἔγινε ἀφίσα μὲ τὶς ἀναχωρήσεις τοῦ βάπορα στὰ τουριστικὰ πρακτορεῖα. Μάλιστα, εἶχε βγεῖ σὲ δύο διαφορετικὲς ἐκδόσεις, στὰ ἑλληνικὰ καὶ στὰ ἀγγλικά. Σ' εὐχαριστοῦμε φίλε ποὺ τὴν μοιράστηκες μαζύ μας. Νὰ ὑποθέσουμε ὅτι τὴν ἀεροφωτογραφία τράβηξε ὁ Κουρούπης;

Τί ἀνοιχτὰ καταστρώματα Θεέ μου… Πλώρη, κόντρα-γέφυρες, περατζάδες καὶ μάλιστα κουβερτωμένες…

----------


## Maiandros

Φιλε ΝΑΞΟΣ,η αεροφωτογραφια του ΝΑΞΟΣ που ανεβασα...ηταν αφισουλα που ειχα παρει το 1975 απο τα κεντρικα πρακτορεια της* Α.Ν.Ε.Ν* στον Πειραια,φατσα εκει,στην Ακτη Ποσειδωνος που,νομιζω καλα θυμαμαι,ηταν στεγασμενα στον ιδιο χωρο με της *Μινωικης* Στον τοιχο,πισω απ'την υπαλληλο της *Α.Ν.Ε.Ν*,υπηρχε μια απ'τις φωτογραφιες καθελκυσης του ΝΑΞΟΣ που εχουν ανεβει στο Forum(φωτο 1).Η αφισα ηταν διπλης οψεως και καλυπτοταν ολοκληρη με αυτην την αεροφωτογραφια, απλα στην μια οψη εγραφε με ασπρα γραμματα και στα ελληνικα το ονομα του πλοιου,*Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΝΑΞΟΣ*, ενω στην αλλη το εγραφε στα αγγλικα,*F/B NAXOS*. Ηταν σε χαλια κατασταση,γεματη με ασπρες γραμμες απο τσαλακωματα,και γι'αυτο την εδωσα σε εργαστηριο για ρετουσαρισμα και εγινε καινουργια!
Μοιαζει πραγματικα με ταχυπλοο κρουαζιεροπλοιο ετσι οπως σκιζει με ορμη τα νερα...
*Μας λειπεις* *Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΝΑΞΟΣ !!*

NAXOS[3].jpg

----------


## Maiandros

Φωτογραφια του *ΝΑΞΟΣ*,κομμενη απο εντυπο δρομολογιων του.Πλοιο με πολυ *εντονη* κι *επιβλητικη* παρουσια!

naxos7.jpg

----------


## Νάξος

Φίλε Μαίανδρε τὸ φυλλάδιο στὸ ὁποῖο ἀναφέρεσαι ἦταν τῆς ΑΝΕ Νάξου; Θὰ μποροῦσες νὰ τὸ ἀνεβάσῃς ὁλόκληρο ἂν τὸ ἔχῃς;; Ἔχουμε πάθει τὴν πλάκα μας μὲ ὅ,τι ἔχεις ἀνεβάσει μέχρι τώρα στὸ φόρουμ φίλε. Συνέχισε ἀκάθεκτος!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ο φιλος Μαιανδρος πραγματικα ειναι αξιος συγχαρητηριων, αυτα που εχει ανεβασει ειναι υπεροχα και σημαδευουν ακριβως εκει που πονουν τα περισσοτερα σημερινα πλοια που μας ταξιδευουν σε ολες τις θαλασσες μας. Τι μπορεις να πεις για την εξωστρεφεια και την ανθρωπια του Ναξος οπως φαινεται απο την αεροφωτογραφια; Ο κοσμος ειχε δικαιωμα στην απολαυση και στην επαφη με το θαλασσινο στοιχειο ενω μπορουσε να κατανοησει πολυ καλυτερα την οντοτητα πλοιο μιας που μπορουσε να δει και να αγγιξει ολες τις πτυχες του... Να σαι καλα και παλι και ευχομαι να ξεσηκωσεις κ' αλλο τον Ντινο!!!

----------


## SW8FEW NAXOS

MOY ΕΙΠΕ ΕΝΑΣ ΦΙΛΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΗΤΑΝ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΑΝ ΔΟΚ. ΜΗΧ. ΟΤΙ ΤΟΤΕ ΠΟΥ ΗΤΑΝ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΡΑΦΑΤ -ΣΑΝΤΑΜ ΔΕΝ ΘΥΜΑΜΕ ΕΚΑΝΑΝ ΝΑΞΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ 4,45 ΛΕΠΤΑ ΤΕΡΜΑ ΟΛΑ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΥΛ Κ ΠΟΛΥ ΖΕΣΤΗ ΚΑΤΩ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΣΤΟ ΜΗΧΝΑΝΟΣΤΑΣΙΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ Ο ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ.

----------


## Giwrgos1980

4,45 μου φαίνεται λίγο δύσκολο να κατάφερε να κάνει ποτέ ο ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ το Πειραιάς-Νάξος ή το ανάποδο......η ταχύτητα του ποτέ δεν μπορούσε να υπερβεί τα 18μίλια.......

----------


## Ellinis

Kαι εμένα κάπως πολύ μου φαίνεται... η απόσταση Νάξος-Πειραιάς είναι το λιγότερο 100 ν.μίλλια. Για να την κάνει σε 4,45 ώρες πάει να πει οτι πήγαινε το λιγότερο με 23 μίλλια!

----------


## SW8FEW NAXOS

απο οτι ξερω ηταν αδειο κ το εκανε χωρις την παρο

παντως μπορω να σου πω κ ποιος ηταν μεσα τοτε κ τον ξερεις προς το αεροδομιο ειναι το μαγαζι του κ εχει κατι κοκινα φορτηγα < οδ.βοηθ.>

----------


## Νάξος

Ἡ ἀπόσταση Νάξου-Πειραιᾶ εἶναι 101 ναυτικὰ μίλια. Ἂν τὸ Νάξος ἔκανε τὸ ταξείδι γιὰ Πειραιὰ σὲ 4 ὥρες καὶ 45 λεπτά (4,75-4,8 h) προκύπτει μία ταχύτητα τῆς τάξης τῶν 21-21,2 ΚΝ. Ἀπὸ ὅσα γνωρίζω ὁ ἴδιος γιὰ τὸ πλοῖο ἡ μέγιστη ταχύτητά του δὲν ξεπερνούσε τὰ 20ΚΝ, γιὰ νὰ μὴν πῶ τὰ 19 ΚΝ, ἐννοεῖται ξεφόρτωτο.

----------


## Maiandros

> Φίλε Μαίανδρε τὸ φυλλάδιο στὸ ὁποῖο ἀναφέρεσαι ἦταν τῆς ΑΝΕ Νάξου; Θὰ μποροῦσες νὰ τὸ ἀνεβάσῃς ὁλόκληρο ἂν τὸ ἔχῃς;; Ἔχουμε πάθει τὴν πλάκα μας μὲ ὅ,τι ἔχεις ἀνεβάσει μέχρι τώρα στὸ φόρουμ φίλε. Συνέχισε ἀκάθεκτος!


Θελω να συνεχισω ακαθεκτος αλλα αυτο θα ειναι εφικτο μονο οταν επιστρεψω Αθηνα,δηλαδη τελη Ιουνιου πια...Εδω στο νησι το σημα(οποτε εχει)ειναι ασθενες και η διαδικασια πολυ αργη και κουραστικη κυριως επειδη και η δουλεια που πρεπει να φερω εις περας στο συγκεκριμενο αυτο χρονικο διαστημα μου απορροφα πολυ ενεργεια και χρονο.Η φωτογραφια που ανεβασα ηταν στο επανω μερος μιας ανακοινωσης-αν θυμαμαι καλα- δρομολογιων του.Εκοψα την φωτογραφια πιτσιρικας τοτε,και το υπολοιπο δυστυχως το εξαφανισα,γιατι τοτε μου ηταν αδιαφορο."_Στερνη μου γνωση..._"

Μάιος 1978:
Το *ΝΑΞΟΣ* στο λιμανι του Πειραια,(πρυμνοδετημενο στα "λεμοναδικα")λιγο πριν την απογευματινη του αναχωρηση
naxos2.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Αν μπορούμε κάποια στιγμή να ανακεφαλαιώσουμε το τι γνωρίζουμε σχετικά με την αναζήτηση.
Δόκίμασα πάλι χθές με διάφορους συνδυασμούς και τραβηγμένες υποθέσεις να βρώ κάτι αλλά.............

----------


## MARGARITIS24

ψαχνω μια φορα την βδομαδα σχεδον ολη την κινα κ τα λιμανια της κ δεν βρισκω τιποτε!

----------


## Rocinante

Φίλε MARGARITIS24 πιστεύω πως το μυστήριο κρύβεται σε μια λεπτομέρεια που μας διαφέυγει.
Εχω ψάξει όλα τα λιμάνια της Κινας και της Ινδονησίας ακόμα και απο το Google Earth. ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.......
Πήγα ο τρελός και ειδα όλες τις φωτογραφίες του shipspotting όλων των κατηγοριών μήπως έστω στο Background εμφανιστει η γνωστη σιλουέτα. ΤΙΠΟΤΑ...
Εκανα αναζήτηση στα Κινέζικα. ΤΙΠΟΤΑ
Εχω βρεί την ύπαρξή του σε λίστες ως Νάξος αλλα και ως Libao.....
Είμαι σίγουρος πως κάποια στιγμή κάποιος είδε αυτή τη λεπτομέρεια και δεν της έδωσε την απαραίτητη σημασία.
Πρίν λίγες μέρες έκανα και εγώ ένα λάθος. Σε μία αναζήτηση μου εμφάνισε το όνομα μιας εταιρείας. Τη στιγμή εκείνη έκανα μια γρήγορη αναζήτηση και επειδή δεν την εντόπισα είπα να το αφήσω για αργότερα. Και το ξέχασα. Οταν μετα απο μέρες θέλησα να επαναλάβω πιο σοβαρα την αναζήτηση είχα ξεχάσει και το όνομα της εταιρείας αλλά και που το είχα βρεί.
Κάτι μας διαφεύγει.....
Όπως στην περίπτωση του Hong Ju. Ψάχναμε το πλοίο ενώ απλώς αρκούσε να γίνει μια επικοινωνία με την Εταιρεία οπου τελικά μάθαμε για την τύχη του....

----------


## Maiandros

Συγχωρέστε μου για την κακή ποιότητα της φωτογραφίας αλλά την είχα τραβήξει σούρουπο με μια απλή μηχανή και με το λιγοστό φως που υπήρχε δε θα μπορούσε να βγει καλύτερη...Ίσως όμως να είναι η τελευταία φωτογραφία του ΝΑΞΟΣ με την πορτοκαλί του φορεσιά μέσα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.Την είχα βγάλει  Νοέμβριο ή Δεκέμβριο του 1990.Θυμάμαι ότι εκείνο το απόγευμα το ΝΑΞΟΣ είχε έρθει από το δρομολόγιό του με καθυστέρηση και έδεσε στην ασυνήθιστη γι 'αυτό ,θέση, όπως το βλέπουμε στη φωτογραφία, πέρα μακριά στον ¶γ.Διονύσιο, εκεί που δένουν τα κρητικά.Στο γκαράζ και στην αποθήκη του τα πάντα γίνονταν με μεγάλη ταχύτητα!Απορημένος για το λόγο της τόσης βιασύνης, ρώτησα το λοστρόμο και μου είπε ότι πρέπει σε λίγο να λύσουν και να πάνε στο Πέραμα.Από τότε δεν ξαναείδα το ΝΑΞΟΣ πορτοκαλί.

Naxos6.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To ομορφο Ναξος σε σκιτσο

_naxos skitso.jpg

----------


## Νάξος

Φίλε Μαίανδρε, ἡ χειρότερης ποιότητας φωτογραφία τοῦ Νάξος δὲν μπορεῖ παρὰ νὰ εἶναι ὅμορφη λόγῳ τοῦ ἀντικειμένου τῆς φωτογραφίας. Ἡ συγκεκριμένη εἶναι μουσειακή, διότι τὸ νὰ πετύχαινε κάποιος τὸν βάπορα στὸν Ἅγιο Διονύσιο ἰσοδυναμοῦσε μὲ 13άρι στὸ Προ-πό. Ἡ βεβήλωση τοῦ πλοίου μὲ τὸν ἀποχρωματισμό του καὶ τὸ ξήλωμα τῶν διακριτικῶν πρέπει νὰ ἔλαβε χώρα στὶς ἀρχὲς τοῦ Ἰουνίου τοῦ 1991 μὲ τὸ ξεπούλημα τοῦ πλοίου στὴν Ἀρκάδια Λάϊνς.
Στὴν ζωγραφιὰ τοῦ φίλου Γιώργου ἀποδεικνύεται ὅτι ὅσο κι ἂν προσπάθησαν κάποιοι νὰ ἀσελγήσουν στὴν αἰσθητικὴ καὶ τὴν ἱστορία τοῦ πλοίου, αὐτὸ ἦταν πολὺ ὅμορφο γιὰ νὰ χαλαστῇ καὶ νὰ χάσῃ τὴν ταυτότητά του.

----------


## gimbozo

Ας προσθέσω και εγώ pour le plaisir des yeux που λένε και οι Γάλλοι μια φωτογραφία της ομορφότερης πλώρης που πέρασε ποτέ από τις Κυκλάδες. Η φωτογραφία τραβήχτηκε το Νοέμβριο του 91 από άλλο πλοίο, νομίζω το Απόλλων Εξπρές, που ήταν αραγμένο δίπλα στο Νάξος στα λεμονάδικα, λίγο πριν την αναχώρηση μας για τη Νάξο. Το Νάξος αστραφτερό, φωτισμένο και πανέμορφο όπως πάντα, αν και με τα λάθος σινιάλα, διενυκτερεύει στον Πειραιά περιμένοντας την πρωινή αναχώρηση για τις Κυκλάδες.

----------


## Maiandros

> Ας προσθέσω και εγώ pour le plaisir des yeux που λένε και οι Γάλλοι μια φωτογραφία της ομορφότερης πλώρης που πέρασε ποτέ από τις Κυκλάδες. Η φωτογραφία τραβήχτηκε το Νοέμβριο του 91 από άλλο πλοίο, νομίζω το Απόλλων Εξπρές, που ήταν αραγμένο δίπλα στο Νάξος στα λεμονάδικα, λίγο πριν την αναχώρηση μας για τη Νάξο. Το Νάξος αστραφτερό, φωτισμένο και πανέμορφο όπως πάντα, αν και με τα λάθος σινιάλα, διενυκτερεύει στον Πειραιά περιμένοντας την πρωινή αναχώρηση για τις Κυκλάδες.



Απίθανη φωτογραφία φίλε gimbozo!! Η όμορφη και επιθετική πλώρη του ΝΑΞΟΣ σε όλη της το μεγαλείο! Πιστεύω ότι η λήψη της φωτογραφίας έγινε από το πλωριό κατάστρωμα του ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Καλως ηρθες στην παρεα μας φιλε gimbozo!!!   
  Μας χαρισες    μια  ατμοσφαιρικη   φωτογραφια γεματη αναμνησεις νοσταλγια και λιγη μελαγχολια για την ομορφια που εφυγε      απο κοντα μας και χαθηκε στα ξενα... 
  Σ'ευχαριστουμε!!!_

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Ας προσθέσω και εγώ pour le plaisir des yeux που λένε και οι Γάλλοι μια φωτογραφία της ομορφότερης πλώρης που πέρασε ποτέ από τις Κυκλάδες. Η φωτογραφία τραβήχτηκε το Νοέμβριο του 91 από άλλο πλοίο, νομίζω το Απόλλων Εξπρές, που ήταν αραγμένο δίπλα στο Νάξος στα λεμονάδικα, λίγο πριν την αναχώρηση μας για τη Νάξο. Το Νάξος αστραφτερό, φωτισμένο και πανέμορφο όπως πάντα, αν και με τα λάθος σινιάλα, διενυκτερεύει στον Πειραιά περιμένοντας την πρωινή αναχώρηση για τις Κυκλάδες.


Απλα υπεροχη, γλυκα χρωματα, καθαρη και σε πρωτο πλανο η πλωραρα του Ναξος. Να εισαι καλα και καλως ηθρες.

----------


## gimbozo

Σας ευχαριστώ για τα καλα σας λόγια. Η νοσταλγία γι αυτό το πλοίο είναι που με οδήγησε στην ανακάλυψη αυτού του φόρουμ. Είμαι περίπου συνομίληκος με το πλοίο  :Surprised: , οπότε όλες μου οι παιδικές ανάμνήσεις από τις καλοκαιρινές διακοπές στη Νάξο έχουν το πορτοκαλί του χρώμα.

Στην Αθήνα το σπίτι μου είναι σε ύψωμα και από το μπαλκόνι μου κάθε πρωί παρατηρούσα με τα κυάλια τα πλοία που εμφανίζονταν στην Καστέλλα και περνούσαν πίσω από το ΣΕΦ. Η μεγάλη μου χαρά ήταν φυσικά όταν έβλεπα να περνάει το πορτοκαλί μας βαπόρι. Κάθε πρωί επαναλαμβανόταν η ίδια ιεροτελεστία.

Γύρω στις αρχές του 91, το πλοίο εξαφανίστηκε τόσο από τα ηχογραφημένα δρομολόγια του ΟΤΕ όσο και από την πρωινή μου παρατήρηση. Ωσπου ξαφνικά ένα πρωί, Ιούλιος πρέπει να ήτανε, παίρνω το 134 και ακούω "Νάξος-8πμ για Πάρο-Νάξο-ϊο-Θήρα". Τρέχω σαν τρελλός στο μπαλκόνι να προλάβω και τί να δώ: η γνωστή σιλουέττα αλλά με άσπρο χρώμα, σινιάλα της Arcadia και χωρις τη Νάξο στα φουγάρα. Ακόμα θυμάμαι το σοκ που έπαθα.

Για όλους εσάς 3 φωτογραφίες μου από το τελευταίο καλοκαίρι του Νάξος με την ποροκαλί φορεσιά (με μάλλον κακή ποιότητα, αλλα μεγάλη συναισθηματική και ιστορική αξία).

http://www.flickr.com/photos/5878073...n/photostream/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/5878073...n/photostream/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/5878073...n/photostream/

----------


## Στέφανος

καλώς ήρθες και ευχαριστούμε για τις φωτό!!!!!! ειδικά η βραδυνή, πολύ ωραία!!!!

----------


## Νάξος

Ἀρρώστησα! Φίλε gimbozo εἶσαι γίγαντας! Καλῶς ὅρισες στὸ ναυτιλία καὶ στὴν παρέα τῶν ἀπανταχοῦ Ναξάκηδων!

----------


## Maiandros

Πάρος 1983, "Κόντρες στο λιμάνι": ΝΗΡΕΥΣ _VS_ NAΞOΣ. 
Για όλους τους φίλους του Nautilia και εξαιρετικά στον φίλο gimbozo ως καλωσόρισμα και για τις καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες που μοιράστηκε μαζί μας!!

DSCF1118 (2).jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Θες να μας πεις φιλε Maiandros οτι εμπαιναν παραλληλα και σε τοσο μικρη αποσταση μεταξυ τους, τοσο κοντα στον προβλητα; Αν ειναι δυνατον!!!

----------


## gimbozo

Η φωτογραφία αυτή προέρχεται από διαφήμιση στο ημερολόγιο-ατζέντα της ΟΝΑΣ του 1979 (Ομοσπονδία Nαξιακών Συλλόγων για όσους δεν ξέρουν). Το "δικό μας πλοίο" που αγαπήθηκε όσο κανένα άλλο στη Νάξο μέχρι να οδηγηθεί στην απαξίωση και στην εγκατάλειψη...

Για όλους τους φίλους του "Ναξος" στο φόρουμ.

----------


## Rocinante

> Θες να μας πεις φιλε Maiandros οτι εμπαιναν παραλληλα και σε τοσο μικρη αποσταση μεταξυ τους, τοσο κοντα στον προβλητα; Αν ειναι δυνατον!!!


Διονύση το 1980 είχα δεί κάτι παρόμοιο στη Νάξο. Δύο πλοία (Αδύνατον να θυμηθώ ποιά ήταν...) ξεκινούν ταυτόχρονα απο το λιμάνι της Νάξου το ένα μάλιστα σχεδόν σέρνοντας τις άγκυρες. Το θέμα ήταν ποιό θα δέσει πρώτο στην Πάρο. Ο κόσμος στο λιμάνι καθόταν και χάζευε το θέαμα. η κόντρα συνεχίστηκε ενώ κάποιοι έβαζαν και στοιχήματα για το ποιός θα χαθεί πρώτος απο το οπτικό μας πεδίο πίσω απο την Πάρο....

----------


## Maiandros

> Θες να μας πεις φιλε Maiandros οτι εμπαιναν παραλληλα και σε τοσο μικρη αποσταση μεταξυ τους, τοσο κοντα στον προβλητα; Αν ειναι δυνατον!!!


Η φωτογραφία για την οποία αναφέρεσαι φίλε Captain Nionios, είχε έρθει στα χέρια μου το καλοκαίρι που μας πέρασε από μία πρώην συνάδερφο της γυναίκας μου η οποία της την είχε δώσει μετά από κουβέντα που τυχαία είχαν αναπτύξει.Την ευχαρίστησα τηλεφωνικός και δεν την ρώτησα περισσότερα πράγματα που αφορούν την συγκεκριμένη φωτογραφία (όπως και για μία άλλη που μου έδωσε). Πίσω της η φωτογραφία έγραφε αυτά ακριβώς που έγραψα στο προηγούμενο μήνυμά μου σαν τίτλο... Το πιθανότερο είναι να έχεις δίκιο, να μην πρόκειται περί κόντρας... Το ΝΗΡΕΥΣ ίσως να βγαίνει από το λιμάνι καθώς το ΝΑΞΟΣ μπαίνει για να δέσει...

----------


## Rocinante

> Το πιθανότερο είναι να έχεις δίκιο, να μην πρόκειται περί κόντρας... Το ΝΗΡΕΥΣ ίσως να βγαίνει από το λιμάνι καθώς το ΝΑΞΟΣ μπαίνει για να δέσει...


Στην περίπτωση αυτή όμως δεν θα έπρεπε να βλέπουμε έστω μια υποψία απο τα απόνερα του Νηρέως ;

----------


## Maiandros

> Στην περίπτωση αυτή όμως δεν θα έπρεπε να βλέπουμε έστω μια υποψία απο τα απόνερα του Νηρέως ;


Φαντάζομαι ότι η λήψη της φωτογραφίας ίσως να έγινε από το ύψος του καταστρώματος λεμβών οπότε το ύψος να δικαιολογεί το ότι δεν φαίνονται απόνερα καθότι  η ταχύτητα του πλοίου πρέπει να ήταν ακόμα πολύ αργή γιατί άλλωστε έμπαινε στο λιμάνι και το ΝΑΞΟΣ. Σκέφτομαι επίσης ότι η κλίση που έχει ο βραχίωνας του προβολέα φανερώνει ότι αυτός θα πρέπει να έχει κάθετη θέση στην επιφάνεια στην οποία βρίσκεται και αυτό με κάνε να μπω στην σκέψη μήπως ο προβολέας αυτός βρίσκεται στην επιφάνεια του παραπέτου της βαρδιόλας του ΝΗΡΕΥΣ που κοιτάει πρύμα ( χρειάζεται χρόνος για να το τσεκάρουμε αυτό από τις φωτογραφίες του πλοίου) Επίσης η φωτογράφος ίσως να ήθελε αρχικά να τραβήξει την _επιθετική_ και εντυπωσιακή πλώρη του ΝΑΞΟΣ έτσι όπως πλησίαζε αλλά να μην πρόλαβε λόγο της ταχύτητας και των δύο πλοίων

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φιλε Maiadnros στο παραπανω μηνυμα απλα εκφραζω την εκπληξη μου αν τα βαπορια εκαναν κοντρα, δεν ειναι οτι δεν πιστευω οτι εκαναν. Η γνωμη μου ειναι ιδια με του Roci... Μαλλον μιλαμε για κοντρα και οχι ο ενας μπαινει ο αλλος βγαινει...

----------


## Rocinante

> Φαντάζομαι ότι η λήψη της φωτογραφίας ίσως να έγινε από το ύψος του καταστρώματος λεμβών οπότε το ύψος να δικαιολογεί το ότι δεν φαίνονται απόνερα καθότι  η ταχύτητα του πλοίου πρέπει να ήταν ακόμα πολύ αργή γιατί άλλωστε έμπαινε στο λιμάνι και το ΝΑΞΟΣ. Σκέφτομαι επίσης ότι η κλίση που έχει ο βραχίωνας του προβολέα φανερώνει ότι αυτός θα πρέπει να έχει κάθετη θέση στην επιφάνεια στην οποία βρίσκεται και αυτό με κάνε να μπω στην σκέψη μήπως ο προβολέας αυτός βρίσκεται στην πίσω επιφάνεια του παραπέτου της βαρδιόλας του ΝΗΡΕΥΣ, να κοιτάει δηλαδή πρύμα. Επίσης η φωτογράφος ίσως να ήθελε αρχικά να τραβήξει την _επιθετική_ και εντυπωσιακή πλώρη του ΝΑΞΟΣ έτσι όπως πλησίαζε αλλά να μην πρόλαβε λόγο της ταχύτητας και των δύο πλοίων


Τελικά επιβεβαιώνεσαι 100% !!!!!!!! Απο μια έρευνα που έκανα βρήκα οτι ο συγκεκριμένος προβολέας είναι ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ εκεί που υπολόγιζες !!!!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Λυθηκε λοιπον το θεμα, με το φιλο Maiandros να υπολογιζει σωστα. Ο ενας μπαινει, ο αλλος βγαινει λοιπον... Παντως που βρηκε ο Roci καλη φωτογραφια του Νηρεα ωστε να φαινεται ο προβολεας μονο αυτος το ξερει.

----------


## Rocinante

> Λυθηκε λοιπον το θεμα, με το φιλο Maiandros να υπολογιζει σωστα. Ο ενας μπαινει, ο αλλος βγαινει λοιπον... Παντως που βρηκε ο Roci καλη φωτογραφια του Νηρεα ωστε να φαινεται ο προβολεας μονο αυτος το ξερει.


Εκτος απο τις πηγές μου  :Sour:  στο θέμα του πλοίου υπάρχει μια φωτογραφία μακρυνη αλλά καθαρή αριστερη στο Post 38 του Roi Baudoin  και στο Post 67  του Capten4 απο τον Εφοπλιστη η δεξια βαρδιόλα.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Στην φωτογραφια του καπεταν Μιχαλη ειναι σαφεστατη η ομοιοτητα, στην αλλη ομως τη μακρινη πρεπει να εχει τρελο ματι για να φανει καλα...

----------


## Rocinante

> , στην αλλη ομως τη μακρινη πρεπει να εχει τρελο ματι για να φανει καλα...


Χρησιμοποίησα κυάλια........... :Cocksure:

----------


## Maiandros

Το ΝΑΞΟΣ σε καλλιτεχνικές απεικονίσεις 

Arkadia (4).jpg ARKADIA NAU..jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Πανεμορφες φιλε Maiandros!!!  καλα η    δευτερη   ..."δινει ρεστα"!!!_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Το πανεμορφο Ναξος εν πλω...      οπως το αποθανατισε ο φωτογραφικος φακος του    φιλου  Κωνσταντινου  Παππα. 

_ΝΑΞΟΣ by K.Pappas.jpg

----------


## Νάξος

Αὐτὴ ἡ φωτογραφία πρέπει νὰ ανήκῃ σὲ μιὰ ἀκολουθία φωτογραφιῶν μερικὲς ἀπὸ τὶς ὁποῖες εἴδαμε σὲ προγενεστέρα μηνύματα. Δεῖτε τὸν διψασμένο γιὰ θαλασσινὴ ἐμπειρία λαὸ κρεμασμένο σὰν τὰ τσαμπιὰ τσῆ κληματαριᾶς στὴν πλωράκλα, τὴν κόντα-γέφυρα τοῦ πλοίου…Τί νὰ λέμε τώρα; Μόνο ἕνα εὐχαριστῶ στὸν Κώστα τὸν Παππὰ καὶ τὸν τεράστιο Γιῶργο.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ντινο κοιτα κοσμο στην πλωρα, ολοι αυτοι ηταν καραβολατρες; Δεν νομιζω, απλα καποιοι απο αυτους εγιναν μετα το ταξιδι...

----------


## Ellinis

Κοιτάζοντας μερικές φωτογραφίες που μας είχε στείλει παλιότερα ο άγγλος καραβολάτρης Albert Novelli, εντόπισα και την τριπλέτα που πολύ αγαπήσανε. Το ΝΑΞΟΣ παρέα με το ΝΗΡΕΥΣ και το ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ ποζάρουν στα Λεμονάδικα "κάτω" από την πλώρη του ΚΥΔΩΝ που αποπλέει. Η ανάλυση "σπάει" αλλά δεν αντιστάθηκα στον πειρασμό να την ανεβάσω.

nns.jpg

----------


## Νάξος

Τὸ ναυτιλία ξαναζεῖ (καὶ θὰ ξαναζεῖ) μεγάλες μέρες! Εὖγε σὲ ὅλα τὰ παιδιά!

----------


## Maiandros

> 曙轸苕镯翎 戾耖贻 鳄麸泷狯咤 痫 灬 暹麇 篝暹脲 疳腴翦襻  茔汶矧 赆襻怙胲赳珧 Albert Novelli, 屙酎痖筢 赆 翮 赳轲胼翎 痫 痫臊 徙狃摅犴. 燥 土蜗 疳褫 戾 麸 颓雅沼 赆 麸 恿驮涎赏 痫孳耧蹴 篝 隋祜碥溟赆 "贶豉" 狃 翮 痣耒 麸 收馁 痫 狃镳胼彘.  犴茈躞 "箴苠" 犭胲 溴 犴糸篝荑珀 篝镯 疱轳狍禳 磲 翮 犴邂荏.
> 
> nns.jpg



..赆 痫臊 赆胲 蓐犴弪 鲞脲 Ellinis 赆 翮 犴葩狍弪! 审麸耖贽 鳄麸泷狯哚!!

----------


## Maiandros

旭蒺彘 磲 摁犴 誊轱 麸 1992 赆 襻 疱襁痫 14:00 痫 暹麽 篝摅彘 赆耵蓠 燧黢 麸 /-/ 土蜗 磲 犴狩褶箸 汩 翎 礴箝 豉 术觌茕.

ΝΑΞΟΣ 1.jpg ΝΑΞΟΣ 2.jpg ΝΑΞΟΣ 3.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_揍脶腴 麸 赆耵羼 犷殒 麸 觑痫!!!  嗅礤祜聆 麸 歪钺觊  躔羼秣弪 赆 镩 鳄麸泷狯殄  箫 鲩脲 Maiandros!!! _

----------


## BEN BRUCE

田磲溟赍 鳄麸 瘃徙灬糸 犷殒 麸 赆耵羼 彘溟赆 麸翦 痫 麸 腴灬黹 彘麇 祜盹  痣镩-溟犰犴糸,麸蹼狩轶麸 狃 狨翎 痫 怆屦秕戾 屐彘

----------


## Apostolos

玄 瘗 忉瘘耖 麸翦!!! 熊眙 筠戾襻 赆 麸 受眙獒 褴轱 祜 鲠唔弭!

----------


## 蛙铒

箩桢ὰ ὑ瘘觌轶 赆ὶ 挲滹 篝ὸ 糸糗磲 提哚礓耧.

----------


## Maiandros

梳糗痫脶 1991: 葬 潺 荜襻 麸 土蜗 徙氵骘蹴 翎 荜襻 赆脶轶桤筮狎 箫 狯锺 篝镯 篦邃獒箪 屦殁狒玢稞-秣珈狒徙泔 痣镞秕!

DSCF0312.jpg DSCF0324.jpg

----------


## 蛙铒

ὰ ὲ 怦ῖ翦 篝ὸ 磷判 篝ὴ 田碥溽 Ἐ眙狒殛ῆ 儒襻疱哚.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

H 彘溏箸 翮 磲躔玢珞妁 麸 _歪铒_ 镳 屐鲠黹箬珀 篝珥 弼珈羼殇 _歪豸殛矧 怎痫_ 翮 1珧 舍盹踽耖秕 1973.

旭 40 弭!!!  

 :Fat: 

19730101 Naxos Nautikos Typos.jpg

----------


## 蛙铒

诌脲 烷挈脶 糸 澌褴觊 ἦ翎 猃酎; 酗ὺ ἔ汴躐 ὸ ἀ耔耧, ἔ疱箦 ἔ铢 禳盹 篝ὸ 栎灬 ῆ 翎鼾翮麸 赆ὶ ῆ 赆桢腙箦. ὸ 蛙铒 ὲ ἔ痣邋 ὲ 22 挈焘秕, ἀ腚ὰ ὲ 18. 洛忉啭, ὐὸ ὲ ἶ磲 胲栾 麸ῦ 溏祜箝镢褴鲲. ὐὲ ὶ 痣珩秭锺咤 ἶ麇 赆ὶ ὐὲ 戾糨澌箦. ὴ 铄黜ῦ戾 ὅ糸 酎翦 痫ὺ 泷荟翮赍 ὸ ἄ耔耧 ὸ 蛙铒 ὑῆ聍 禳盹 篝ὺ 痫膈燹麽盹躜 ἐ汴弼茈秕 ῶ 瞄茼礴 曙斛燔礴 赆ὶ 遵摅麸 娱禳痫蹼秕! Ἡ 歪铋彡ὴ ἔ桢箦 ὴ 赳痖溽 ὴ ἄ盹轭 麸ῦ 1973 赆ὶ 瘃徙灬麸痫哏箦 ὴ 赆栎腙躞 麸 ἕ磲 黢盹 ἀ胥翦襻. 熊翮箦 汴苕 赆ὶ 翦腴ῶ 疳褫澌箦 ὸ 痣ῖ 瘃ὸ 脲轸秕胥哚 ὴ ἄ盹轭 麸ῦ 1974, 簖祧磲 ὲ ὶ ἐ牯殪摅彘 麸ῦ ἄ耔耧 痫ὺ 瘃秭犴ῶ ἦ翎 ὰ 痣茼 ῆ 镣 蛙铒.

烷挈脶 ὰ ἶ筢 疖眙 赆胲. Ἂ 祓锺蒹ῃ ὲ ὶ 扃麽ὲ ἀ磲骁艮箦 痫ὺ ἔ麇轵 ὰ ᾶ 怦ῇ 赆ὶ ὰ ἴ黜 麸ῦ 廛痫襻 怆蒺 ὸ ἀ漶檐眙 箫 ὰ 黥哝弭衢 篝ὸ 腴燔黹 ῆ 蛙铒!

----------


## gimbozo

Αγαπητέ φίλε και συντοπίτη Νάξος, μιας και ανέφερες την αναζήτηση για την τύχη του βάπορα, θα μπορούσε κάποιος από τους σοφούς του φόρουμ να κάνει μια ανακεφαλαίωση των διασταυρωμένων πληροφοριών που έχουμε για το πλοίο;

Δηλαδή, πότε ακριβώς έφυγε από Ελλάδα, ποιός το αγόρασε, σε ποιά χώρα κατέληξε και μέχρι πότε επιβεβαιωμένα έπλεε;

Φαντάζομαι ότι πρεπει να υπάρχουν εδώ συμφορουμίτες που έχουν επαφές με στελέχη την Αρκάντια την εποχή που πουλήθηκε το πλοίο για να μας ενημερώσουν.

Εχουμε διαβάσει εδώ ένα σωρό πληροφορίες, οτι πήγε στην Κίνα και μετονομαστηκε σε Libao, αλλού διάβασα ότι σε κάποιο σύστημα παρακολούθησης πλοίων (συγχωρήστε την άγνοιά μου, δεν έιμαι του συναφιού :Surprised: ) το πλοίο εμφανιζόταν ως Νάξος ακόμη και πολλά χρόνια μετά την πώλησή του.

Οταν ήμουν φαντάρος στη Λέρο, είχα στη διμοιρία μου ένα Πατινιό λοχία που ήταν καραβολάτρης και όταν η συζήτηση ήρθε στο Νάξος, μου ανέφερε ότι το πλοίο πουλήθηκε στην Κορέα.

Ενα σωρό πληροφορίες κυκλοφορούν, τουλάχιστον έχουμε διασταυρώσει κάποιες από αυτές;

Τουλάχιστον είναι παρήγορο το γεγονός ότι κανείς δεν αναφέρει πουθενά τη διάλυση του πλοίου... αν και μετά από τόσα χρόνια χωρίς κανένας να το έχει δει πουθενά τί άλλο μπορεί να περιμένει κανείς;

φιλικά,
Νίκος

----------


## leo85

Δεκαπενταύγουστο στην πάρο σημαιοστολισμένο και με πολύ κόσμο .........αχ εποχές .

ΝΑΞΟΣ.jpg

Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του .

----------


## despo

Και πολύς κόσμος απολαμβάνει το ταξείδι του στην πλώρη ! Ευχαριστούμε φίλε leo 85 για την όμορφη φωτογραφία.

----------


## pantelis2009

Όντως ωραία φωτο. Αχ ..........πόσο καιρό έχουμε να δούμε επιβάτες στην πλώρη.

----------


## Maiandros

> Δεκαπενταύγουστο στην πάρο σημαιοστολισμένο και με πολύ κόσμο .........αχ εποχές .
> 
> ΝΑΞΟΣ.jpg
> 
> Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του .


Αχ...  να'μασταν κι εμείς σ'αυτή την Πλώρη!! Το κατάστρωμα της πλώρης του με την άπλα και το ύψος που είχε ήταν πραγματικά υπέροχο. Η αίσθηση που είχες σε αυτό ήταν πραγματικά μοναδική όπως επίσης και στο κατάστρωμα λεμβών, μπροστά μπροστά στην κόντρα γέφυρα...ένα ταξίδι ολόκληρο, τέλη Νοεμβρίου του '87 θυμάμαι, που είχε υπέροχο καιρό την είχα βγάλει εκεί σε δυό καρέκλες( η μία για τα πόδια..),δεν είχε και κόσμο,φασαρία και ήταν τέλεια... αυτό κι αν ήταν ταξίδι Α' θέσης! Απίθανη φωτογραφία φίλε leo85, σ'ευχαριστούμε !!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

NAXOS.jpgH φωτό πρέπει να είναι το 1977 στα Λεμονάδικα.

----------


## Maiandros

> NAXOS.jpgH φωτό πρέπει να είναι το 1977 στα Λεμονάδικα.



Υπέροχη φωτογραφία, σαν να είμαστε εκεί....Το πλοίο δεξιά του θα έλεγα ότι μου κάνει για το ΝΗΡΕΥΣ αλλά δύσκολο αν μιλάμε για το 1977.....

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το ΝΗΡΕΥΣ  ειναι φιλε Maiandros! _

----------


## Νάξος

Ἡ φωτογραφία σίγουρα δὲν τραβήχτηκε τὸ 1977, ἀλλὰ μετὰ τὸ 1983-84. Ἡ παρουσία τοῦ Νηρέως εἶναι ἕνα ἐπιπλέον πειστήριο.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Ναξος* ετοιμο για ταξιδια τον Απριλιο 1975.  Απο τον _Ναυτικο Τυπο_.

19750400 Naxos Nautikos Typos.jpg

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> Το *Ναξος* ετοιμο για ταξιδια τον Απριλιο 1975.  Απο τον _Ναυτικο Τυπο_.
> 
> 19750400 Naxos Nautikos Typos.jpg


Από τα πιο όμορφα πλοία της ακτοπλόιας, αλλά δεν κατάφερε να αρθεί στο ύψος των περιστάσεων και των προσδοκιών. Επτά ώρες για Πάρο Νάξο ήταν πάρα πολλές, τη στιγμη που τα κατά πολύ αρχαιότερα Αιγαίον και Ναϊάς ήταν πολύ πιο γρήγορα...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Από τα πιο όμορφα πλοία της ακτοπλόιας, αλλά δεν κατάφερε να αρθεί στο ύψος των περιστάσεων και των προσδοκιών. Επτά ώρες για Πάρο Νάξο ήταν πάρα πολλές, τη στιγμη που τα κατά πολύ αρχαιότερα Αιγαίον και Ναϊάς ήταν πολύ πιο γρήγορα...


Γιά τα ελληνικής κατασκευής πλοία οι ταχύτητες πλοίων σαν αυτά που αναφέρεις (κ όχι μόνο) ήταν όνειρο θερινής νυκτός...

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> Γιά τα ελληνικής κατασκευής πλοία οι ταχύτητες πλοίων σαν αυτά που αναφέρεις (κ όχι μόνο) ήταν όνειρο θερινής νυκτός...





Συμφωνώ με την παρατήρησή σου. 

Οπότε, με το δεδομένο αυτό, είναι εύλογο το ερώτημα γιατί τσαμπουνάγανε στον κόσμο ταχύτητες ...22 μιλίων, όπως στο πιο πάνω δημοσίευμα που έχει ανεβάσει ο κ. Πέππας στις 11/2/2013...(Αρ. καταχώρησης 770), δηλ. σχεδόν σαν την υπηρεσιακή ταχύτητα που ταξιδεύουν σήμερα τα B.S. Naxos και Paros.....
Είναι δυνατόν να αποτελούσε μυθοπλασία με πρωτοβουλία του δημοσιογράφου....;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Συμφωνώ με την παρατήρησή σου. 
> 
> Οπότε, με το δεδομένο αυτό, είναι εύλογο το ερώτημα γιατί τσαμπουνάγανε στον κόσμο ταχύτητες ...22 μιλίων, όπως στο πιο πάνω δημοσίευμα που έχει ανεβάσει ο κ. Πέππας στις 11/2/2013...(Αρ. καταχώρησης 770), δηλ. σχεδόν σαν την υπηρεσιακή ταχύτητα που ταξιδεύουν σήμερα τα B.S. Naxos και Paros.....
> Είναι δυνατόν να αποτελούσε μυθοπλασία με πρωτοβουλία του δημοσιογράφου....;


Έτσι του είπαν,έτσι έγραψε!
Κοίτα, παλιά που ο κόσμος ήταν λιγότερο ενημέρωμένος γράφανε πολλές υπερβολές οι οποίες όταν τις διαβάζουμε σήμερα είναι γιά γέλια. Ένα άλλο έκαναν με τους τόννους βάζοντας το εκτόπισμα το οποίο σαν νούμερο είναι πιό μεγάλο.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Έτσι του είπαν,έτσι έγραψε!
> Κοίτα, παλιά που ο κόσμος ήταν λιγότερο ενημέρωμένος γράφανε πολλές υπερβολές οι οποίες όταν τις διαβάζουμε σήμερα είναι γιά γέλια. Ένα άλλο έκαναν με τους τόννους βάζοντας το εκτόπισμα το οποίο σαν νούμερο είναι πιό μεγάλο.


Φιλτατοι, τιποτε δεν εχει αλλαξει... Ο κοσμος γραφει υπερβολες και σημερα, και μαλιστα σε σοβαροτερα θεματα.

----------


## roussosf

> Γιά τα ελληνικής κατασκευής πλοία οι ταχύτητες πλοίων σαν αυτά που αναφέρεις (κ όχι μόνο) ήταν όνειρο θερινής νυκτός...


η αποσταση Πειραιάς -Συρος είναι περι τα 78 μιλια το Ναξος το έκανε σε 4 ωρες αρα στα νιατα του τα ειχε τα 19+ στα γεράματα με το ζορι τα 15
τωρα μπορει στα δοκιμαστικα λιγο ο αερας λιγο το ρευμα να έκανε 22 και το έδεσε ο Κονιτοπουλος και έλεγε
...σαν το Ναξος το καράβι
   ενα γινετε στα χιλια 
   και την ωρα θα πηγαίνει 
   με 22 μιλια

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Πλειστηριασμος του *Ναξος* στις 13 Δεκεμβριου 1981, απο την εφημεριδα _Δημοτης_.  Αλλα γιατι;

19820104 Naxos1 Dimotis.jpg
19820104 Naxos2 Dimotis.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μα νομίζω ότι αναφέρεται καθαρά στο δημοσίευμα το "γιατί". Για χρέη της Ανωνύμου Ναυτιλιακής Εταιρείας Νάξου προς την τράπεζα ΕΤΒΑ ύψους 82.000.000 περίπου δραχμών, ποσό που πιθανόν (υπόθεση κάνω) να προήρχετο από δάνειο για την κατασκευή του πλοίου.

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> Μα νομίζω ότι αναφέρεται καθαρά στο δημοσίευμα το "γιατί". Για χρέη της Ανωνύμου Ναυτιλιακής Εταιρείας Νάξου προς την τράπεζα ΕΤΒΑ ύψους 82.000.000 περίπου δραχμών, ποσό που πιθανόν (υπόθεση κάνω) να προήρχετο από δάνειο για την κατασκευή του πλοίου.


Ακριβώς. Μπορεί το δάνειο να ήταν για την κατασκευή του πλοίου, όπως μπορεί και να το πήραν για την κάλυψη μεταγενέστερων υποχρεώσεων της εταιρείας, όπως π.χ. για μισθούς, απαιτήσεις τρίτων, λειτουργικές δαπάνες κλπ
Το σίγουρο είναι πάντως ότι σχεδόν εξ' αρχής η "ΑΝΕ Ναξος" αντιμετώπιζε οικονομικά προβλήματα, εξ'αιτίας των οποίων τελικά έχασε και το συγκεκριμένο βαπορι.
Ο πλειστηριασμός στη δημοσίευση του κ. Πέππα μάλλον δεν έγινε κατά την αναφερόμενη προγραμματισμένη ημερομηνία (10/1/1982), οπότε και οι δικηγόροι της εταιρείας θα πήραν αναστολή, με βάση διακανονισμό της τελευταίας στιγμής που είθισται στις περιπτώσεις αυτές (δηλ. είτε πληρωμη ενός μέρους της οφειλής και συμφωνία για το υπόλοιπο σε κάποιες δόσεις, είτε προσφορά άλλου περιουσιακού στοιχείου προς εξασφάλιση).
Βέβαια, όπως όλοι γνωρίζουμε, οι Ναξιώτες εν τέλει το έχασαν το βαπόρι το οποίο κατέληξε στα χέρια της Ελληνικής Ακτοπλοΐας.
Οι κακές γλώσσες μιλούν για κακοδιαχείριση "συναισθηματικού" τύπου, όπως π.χ. να μπαίνει το βαπόρι συχνά στο λιμάνι της Νάξου, να σφυρίζει και να το χαιρετάνε οι ντόπιοι, χωρίς, όμως, η συχνότητα των δρομολογίων να μπορεί να δικαιολογηθεί από την επιβατική κίνηση και να υποστηριχθεί οικονομικά. Και, προφανώς, οι τότε επιδοτήσεις (εαν τις έπαιρνε και αυτές) δεν μπόρεσαν να σώσουν την κατάσταση.
Επίσης, η ποιότητα των υπηρεσιών στο βαπόρι δεν βοηθούσε την κατάσταση. Μου ελέγε ο πατέρας μου ότι σε ταξίδι με το "Νάξος" τον Αύγουστο του 1980 από Κατάπολα, ουδείς έλεγχος υπήρχε στην πρόσβαση των επιβατών στην πλώρη, παρόλο που είχε ισχυρό βοριά (όποιος έχει κάποια εμπειρία από Αμοργό, ξέρει τι σημαίνει να βρίσκεσαι μέσα σε βαπόρι αυτού του μεγέθους και να βγαίνεις από το λιμάνι των Καταπόλων με δυνατό μελτέμι).
Αποτέλεσμα ήταν να βρίσκονται πολλά παιδιά στην πλώρη εντελώς ανεξέλεγκτα και, όταν το "Νάξος" πέρασε το φανάρι, έγινε το "έλα να δεις". Πολλά σωριαστήκανε κάτω από το κόντρα κούνημα και κτύπησαν, όλα δε έγιναν λούτσα από πάνω μέχρι κάτω...
Και, σαν να μην έφθανε αυτό, όταν το πλοίο έφθασε στον Πειραιά, ο πατέρας μου διεπίστωσε ότι στο αυτοκίνητο είχε γίνει ζημιά από μηχανάκι που έπεσε, καθότι το πλήρωμα δεν είχε δέσει τα δίκυκλα στα τοιχώματα! Η εταιρεία υποχρεώθηκε δικαστικά να αποκαταστήσει τις υλικές ζημιές....  :Sour:

----------


## Στέφανος

αν δεν απατώμαι υπήρχαν και εσωτερικά προβλήματα στην εταιρεία, με αλληλοκατηγορίες για την διαχείριση πριν από την οικονομική εκτροπή. Θα ψάξω μήπως βρω κάτι ....

----------


## gimbozo

Δυο καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες του Νάξος από το Shipnostalgia που νομίζω ότι δεν έχουν ξανα ανέβει στο φόρουμ, στην πρώτη ετοιμάζεται να φουντάρει την άγκυρα για να μανουβράρει στο λιμάνι της Πάρου με τους τυχερούς επιβάτες να απολαμβάνουν τη διαδικασία από την πλώρη, στη δεύτερη έχει πάρει στροφή με την μπουκαπόρτα ανοιχτή και ετοιμάζεται να δέσει, ενώ ο Γεώργιος Εξπρές φορτώνει και οι τουρίστες λιάζονται στην άμμο.

Μου κάνει εντύπωση η άριστη κατάσταση του πλοίου, ειδικά στην πρώτη φωτογραφία φαίνεται του κουτιού με αστραφτερή μπογιά. Επίσης ότι ο κόσμος μπορούσε να παραμείνει στην πλώρη ακόμα και τη στιγμή που γινόταν όλες οι διαδικασίες πρόσδεσης, αυτό το θυμάμαι και ο ίδιος σαν παιδί, πάντα ζητούσα από τον πατέρα μου να πάμε στην πλώρη όταν δέναμε στην πάρο για να δώ πώς πέφτουν οι άγκυρες.

Ομορφες, ξένοιαστες μέρες....

Πηγές
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler.../naxos/cat/502
και
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...xpress/cat/502

1986_07_naxos_001red.jpg1987_07_hellas_038red.jpg

----------


## Νάξος

Δὲν θὰ μποροῦσα νὰ φανταστῷ καλλίτερο δῶρο γιὰ τὴν Λαμπρὴ φίλε gimbozo.

----------


## gimbozo

> Δὲν θὰ μποροῦσα νὰ φανταστῷ καλλίτερο δῶρο γιὰ τὴν Λαμπρὴ φίλε gimbozo.


Φίλε Ντίνο, περίμενε γιατί έχει κι άλλα  :Fat: 

Πρωινή αναχώριση από Πειραιά, σε πρώτο πλάνο το καμπαναριό του Αη Νικόλα πάνω στο Νάξος. Οι καλοί μας φίλοι στο φόρουμ σίγουρα θα αναγνωρίσουν όλα τα πλοία που φαίνονται.

και στη δεύτερη, έξω από το λιμάνι, ενώ το Νάξος καταδιώκεται από το Ναϊάς ΙΙ, ακόμα με τα σινιάλα του Κατσουλάκου. Εδώ μου κάνει εντύπωση ο ριγέ πορτοκαλί-μπλέ μουσαμάς που στεγάζει το κατάστρωμα, ασορτί με τα χρώματα του πλοίου, τον οποίο ομολογώ ότι παρόλο που έκανα δεκάδες ταξίδια με το πλοίο δεν τον θυμάμαι καθόλου.

Copyright Svein Torske από το  Shipsnostalgia

----------


## Ellinis

> Φίλε Ντίνο, περίμενε γιατί έχει κι άλλα 
> 
> Πρωινή αναχώριση από Πειραιά, σε πρώτο πλάνο το καμπαναριό του Αη Νικόλα πάνω στο Νάξος. Οι καλοί μας φίλοι στο φόρουμ σίγουρα θα αναγνωρίσουν όλα τα πλοία που φαίνονται.


Πραγματικά ωραίες φωτογραφίες! 
Στη φωτο του Πειραιά, βλέπω από δεξιά το ΣΤΕΛΛΑ ΜΑΡΙΣ ΙΙ, το ΓΚΟΛΝΤΕΝ ΒΕΡΓΙΝΑ με τα σινιάλα των 3Κ, μετά το ΚΑΜΙΡΟΣ, το ΚΡΗΤΗ, το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ, ένα που δεν ξεχωρίζω και τέλος το ΝΑΪΑΣ ΙΙ.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αν εχει ξαναμπει ζητω συγνωμη, αν οχι απολαυστε... Ντινο για σενα με μεγαλη καραβολατρικη αγαπη!!! Η Ναξαρα γεματη, πλεει στο ομορφο Αιγαιο.

naxos_deck.jpg

Πηγη:

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

Εξοχή και παραστατική φωτο. Στην πρώτη ματιά, νομίζεις ότι είναι ποδοσφαιρική ομάδα στα αποδυτήρια. Κατά τα λοιπά, όμως, από τις σκηνές της παλιάς ακτοπλοΐας για τις οποίες, μάλλον, δεν πρέπει να είμαστε περήφανοι... Άνθρωποι στο κατάστρωμα, ο ένας πάνω στον άλλο...Mixed salad...

----------


## Agrino

¶νθρωποι όμως, όχι νεόπλουτοι νεοέλληνες που προτιμούν "το Vodafone" για να πάνε στο νησί μία ώρα νωρίτερα, με την Mercedes από καταναλωτικό δάνειο στο γκαράζ. Λυπάμαι πραγματικά που γεννήθηκα αργά και την εποχή που περιγράφει η φωτογραφία δεν την πρόλαβα. Σας ευχαριστώ για το πανόραμα ιστορίας που παρέχετε στην ιστορική γωνιά αυτού του forum..

----------


## pantelis2009

> Αν εχει ξαναμπει ζητω συγνωμη, αν οχι απολαυστε... Ντινο για σενα με μεγαλη καραβολατρικη αγαπη!!! Η Ναξαρα γεματη, πλεει στο ομορφο Αιγαιο.
> 
> naxos_deck.jpg
> 
> Πηγη:


Φίλε Νιόνιο δεν χρειάζετε να ζητάς συγνώμη........για τέτοιους θησαυρούς. 22 χρονών τότε που τραβήχτηκε η φωτο, είχα πάει πάρα πολλές φορές στην Πάρο (καταγωγή παππού & γιαγιάς) με Κανάρης, Μιαούλης, Οία, Παντελής.......αλλά που μυαλά και λεπτά για φωτο.
Για όσους δεν τα ζήσανε, τέτοιες ωραίες & ανέμελες εποχές δεν θα ξανα έλθουν. Μέχρι φωτο με το Μάουκα......που λέει και το τραγούδι, έχω.

----------


## Νάξος

Φίλοι μου χρόνια πολλὰ μὲ ὑγεία καὶ χαρά, Χριστὸς Ἀνέστη! Μετὰ τὰ λαμπριάτικα δῶρα του μπόζο, ἔρχεται ὁ Νιόνιος νὰ μᾶς ὑπενθυμίσῃ μιὰν βασικὴν ἀρχήν: «ἡ ἐπανάληψις μήτηρ τῆς γνώσεως». Πράγματι, ἡ φωτογραφία ἔχει ἀνεβεῖ πρὶν ἀπὸ 5 ἔτη στὸ θέμα τοῦ Νάξος ἀπὸ τὸν ἀγαπητὸ φίλο καὶ συνοδοιπόρο κάπτα-Χάντοκ. Κατὰ σύμπτωση, ὁ Χάντοκ μᾶς τὴν εἶχε προσφέρει τότε μετὰ ἀπὸ τὴν Ἀνάσταση! Παραθέτω ἐδῶ καὶ τὸ μήνυμά του:

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...6658#post76658

Φίλε Παντελή, ποτὲ μὴν λές ποτὲ…

----------


## Νάξος

Ἕνα ζεῦγος Αὐστριακῶν (ὑποθέτω) δίνει ὄρκο αιώνιας πίστης στὸν δήμαρχο Νάξου. Στὸ 2:30 καὶ 2:38 μοιράζει εὐχὲς ὁ ἐπίτιμος καλεσμένος.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGLxvLquGt8

Στιγμὲς ἀπίστευτης 80ίλας στὴν θέα τῶν ὁποίων ὁ κάπτα-Χάντοκ θὰ ἔτριβε τὰ χέρια του ἀπὸ ἱκανοποίησιν!

----------


## gimbozo

Φίλε Νάξος, όμορφες και νοσταλγικές εικόνες από τη Χώρα των 80ς

Για να δούμε όμως και τα δρομολόγια του Νάξος το καλοκαίρι του 91, την πρώτη χρονιά δηλαδή που έκανε δρομολόγια με τα σινιάλα της Αrcadia.

Το φυλλάδιο του Καραπάτη έχει ιδιαίτερο ενδιαφέρον:

Καταρχήν αναφέρει ότι το πλοίο είναι πλήρως ανακαινισμένο. Μπορεί κανείς να μας επιβεβαιώσει αν πράγματι έγινε ανακαίνιση στο πλοίο όταν πέρασε στα χέρια της Αrcadia; Γιατί εγώ εκτός από τα νέα χρώματα και σινιάλα δε θυμάμαι άλλες αλλαγές.

Επίσης, στο φυλλάδιο βλέπουμε ότι Δευτέρα και Σάββατο το πλοίο αναχωρεί στις 14.00 για Ιο-Σαντορίνη. Αν λάβουμε υπόψη ότι το νωρίτερο που έφευγε από Πειραιά ήταν στις 7.30 και ότι ήθελε τουλάχιστον μισή ώρα για αποβίβαση-επιβίβαση στην Πάρο, 1 ωρα μέχρι τη Νάξο και τουλάχιστον άλλη μισή ώρα στη Νάξο, αυτό σημάινει ότι έκανε την απόσταση Πειραιάς-Πάρος σε 4.30 ώρες; Ειναι ποτέ δυνατόν;

Τρίτη και Κυριακή συμβαίνει το ίδιο πράγμα, μόνο που η αναχώρηση είναι στις 15.00, προφανώς έπιανε και Σύρο.

Εγω θυμάμαι ένα ταξίδι Πειραιάς-Νάξος το καλοκαίρι του '91 η '92 που κατέβηκα στον Πειραιά από τις 7 για να φύγω με το Νάξος, και ενώ όλα τα πλοία έφυγαν στην ώρα τους, αυτό ήρθε καθυστερημένο, φόρτωσε και έφυγε γύρω στις 9! Και όταν πήγα να βγάλω εισιτήριο στο εκδοτήριο έπαθα σοκ με την τιμή: 3.361 δραχμές, ακόμα το θυμάμαι και μάλιστα είχα κρατήσει και το εισιτήριο κάπου στα συρτάρια μου.

----------


## Νάξος

Φίλε gimbozo θὰ προσπαθήσω νὰ ἀπαντήσῳ μὲ τὴν σειρά τὰ ἐρωτήματα ποὺ θέτεις:
Τὸ πλοῖο δὲν ἀνακαινίστηκε ποτέ. Στὰ χρόνια τῆς Ἀρκάντια συμμαζεύτηκε, ἀλλὰ δὲν ἀνακαινίστηκε. Πράγματι, οἱ μόνες ἀλλαγὲς ἦταν ἡ ἀλλαγὴ διακριτικῶν καὶ χρωμάτων.

Στὰ δρομολόγια τῆς Δευτέρας καὶ τοῦ Σαββάτου ποὺ ἀνέφερες, τὸ πλοῖο ἀναχωροῦσε στὶς 8:00 πμ (μιὰ «συνήθεια» ποὺ κράτησε σταθερὰ ὅλα σχεδὸν τὰ καλοκαίρια τῆς δεκαετίας τοῦ '80) ἀπὸ Πειραιὰ γιὰ Νάξο-Ἴο-Θήρα παρακάμπτοντας τὴν Πάρο καὶ μαζὺ μὲ αὐτὴν τὸν τρελὸ ἀνταγωνισμὸ στὸ λιμάνι τῆς Παροικιᾶς, ἀφοῦ στὶς 8:15 ἔφευγε ἀπὸ τὸν Πειραιὰ εἴτε ὁ Ἀπόλλωνας εἴτε ὁ Γεώργιος (ἐναλλὰξ) καὶ ἀργότερα τὸ Ἐξπρὲς Ὀλύμπια. Ἦταν λογικὸ λοιπὸν τὸ Νάξος νὰ φτάνῃ στὶς 2 μμ στὴν Νάξο καλύπτοντας τὴν ἀπόσταση τῶν 102 νμ σὲ 6 ὧρες μὲ μία ταχύτητα δηλαδὴ τῆς τάξεως τῶν 17 kn. Ὁ Ποσειδώνας σκούπιζε συνήθως τὴν ἀπογευματινὴ βάρδια καὶ ἀναχωροῦσε κατὰ κανόνα τὰ ἀπογεύματα ἀπὸ τὸν Πειραιὰ γιὰ νὰ μὴν δημιουργῇται ἐσωτερικὸς ἀνταγωνισμὸς στὴν Ἀρκάντια. Τὰ δρομολόγια τοῦ Νάξος ἐπὶ Ἀρκάντια εἶχαν μεγάλη ἐπιτυχία καὶ τὸ πλοῖο ἐπανῆλθε στὸ προσκήνιο. Ἔχω καταπληκτικὲς ἀναμνήσεις ἀπὸ ἕνα Σαββατιάτικο ταξείδι ἀπὸ τὸν Πειραιὰ κατευθείαν γιὰ Νάξο. Τὸ πλοῖο εἶχε πολὺ κόσμο κι ἔβλεπες ὅτι ζοῦσες στιγμὲς προγενέστερες τοῦ 1985. Παραλλήλως, κατὰ τὸν πλοῦ ὁ ἐπιβάτης δὲν ἀντιλαμβανόταν τὸ ἴδιο ἔντονα τὴν ἀλλαγὴ διακριτικῶν καὶ μνῆμες ἀπὸ τὰ «ἔνδοξα» ἔτη τῆς ΑΝΕ Νάξου ἦλθαν γιὰ νὰ χαρίσουν ξανὰ στὸ πλοῖο μεγάλο μέρος ἀπὸ τὴν προσωρινῶς χαμένη του αἴγλη.

Τὶς Τρίτες καὶ τὶς Κυριακὲς ἐκείνη τὴν χρονιὰ τὸ πλοῖο ἐκτελοῦσε τὸ κλασσικὸ δρομολόγιο τῶν Μικρῶν Κυκλάδων πιάνοντας Πάρο καὶ Νάξο προηγουμένως (ὄχι τὴν Σύρο). Τὴν Σύρο τὴν τίμησε πολὺ τὸ ἑπόμενο καὶ τελευταῖο του στὴν Ἑλλάδα καλοκαίρι, στὸ κύκνειο ἆσμα του.

Τιμὴ ναύλου 3.361 ¥  ἀντιστοιχεῖ σὲ χρονικὴ περίοδο 1994-1995, *ἂν* ἀναφερόμαστε σὲ εἰσιτήριο *γ*΄ θέσεως (τὸ Νάξος μᾶς ἄφησε τὸ 1993) *ἢ* σὲ εἰσιτήριο τῶν ἐτῶν στὰ ὁποῖα ἀναφέρεσαι ἀλλὰ *β΄* θέσεως (τὸ Νάξος, ναί, διέθετε β΄ θέσιν) ἢ α΄ θέσεως (ἴσως ἂν ταξείδεψες τὸ 1991 -τὸ κόβω λίγο χλωμὸ γιὰ α΄). Ἡ καθυστέρηση ἴσως ὀφειλόταν σὲ ἀπρόβλεπτους παράγοντες (κάποιο ἀπαγορευτικὸ ἴσως;), διότι  τὸ Νάξος σπανιότατα ἔφτανε στὸν Πειραιὰ καθυστερημένο. Ἐγὼ προσωπικῶς ποὺ τὸ εἶχα ταξειδέψει δεκάδες φορὲς στὸ νυχτερινό του δρομολόγιο πρὸς τὸν Πειραιά, ἦταν ἐξαιρετικῶς συνεπὲς στὶς ἀφίξεις του. Συνήθως καθυστεροῦσε στὸ κατέβασμα. Θὰ ἤτονε πολὺ ἐνδιαφέρον νὰ βλέπαμε φίλε μου αὐτὸ τὸ ἀπόκομμα εἰσιτηρίου!    

Σ' εὐχαριστοῦμε γιὰ τὰ μοναδικὰ τεκμήρια ποὺ μοιράζεσαι μαζύ μας!

----------


## gimbozo

Φίλε Νάξος, σ ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες σου, έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο, το εισιτήριο στο οποίο αναφέρομαι ήταν Β θέσης και πρέπει να ήταν το καλοκαίρι του 92. Δυστυχώς όσο κι άν εψαξα δεν το βρήκα, αλλά για να αποζημιώσω σου αφιερώνω τις παρακάτω δύο φωτογραφίες από την αριστερή περαντζάδα και την πλώρη του Νάξος. Τραβηγμένες το Δεκέμβρη του 89 όταν κατέβαινα για Χριστούγεννα στη Νάξο.

----------


## Νάξος

Ὁ Γιάννης Κουϊμάνης καὶ ὁ Χρῆστος Σιμόπουλος παρέδωσαν μαθήματα προηγμένης Ναυπηγικῆς καταργώντας εὐθυγραμμίες καὶ ρέλια μὲ τὴν εἰσαγωγὴ νέων μορφῶν κουπαστῆς καὶ τελειωμάτων. Οἱ δύο αὐτὲς φωτογραφίες περιγράφουν γωνιὲς τοῦ πλοίου ποὺ δυστυχῶς οἱ φωτογραφίες τοῦ προσωπικοῦ μου ἀρχείου δὲν καλύπτουν. Αὐτὸ φίλε μου δὲν εἶναι ἀποζημίωση, εἶναι καθολικὴ ἀποκατάσταση! Σ' εὐχαριστοῦμε!

----------


## morpanos

Καλημερα και καλη εβδομαδα σε ολους.Δυστυχως τα νεα που εχω δεν ειναι καθολου ευχαριστα.Συμφωνα με τη μαρτυρια ανθρωπου ο οποιος αποκαλει το Ναξος πλοιο της καρδιας του το καραβι μας δεν υπαρχει πια.Το παρακολουθουσε απο την πρωτη στιγμη που εφυγε απο την Ελλαδα και συμφωνα με τις πληροφοριες του το Ναξος πουληθηκε σε διαλυτηριο στη Σαγκαη χωρις να ταξιδεψει καθολου στην Κινα.Σε ερωτηση μου αν ειναι βεβαιος για ολα αυτα μου ειπε κατηγορηματικα οτι το Ναξος υπαρχει μονο στις αναμνησεις μας.Λυπαμαι πολυ διοτι το Ναξος το αγαπησα πολυ και ειχα την ελπιδα οτι καπου υπαρχει.Κριμα....

----------


## gimbozo

Φίλε Morpanos έχεις πετάξει βόμβα που θα κάνει πολλούς εδω μέσα, συμπεριλαμβανομένου και εμού, να στεναχωρηθούν. Θα ήθελα λοιπόν να σου ζητήσω να μας δώσεις λεπτομέρειες και στοιχεία γι αυτή τη θλιβερή είδηση, γιατί έχουμε διαβάσει και ακούσει ένα σωρό πληροφορίες και φήμες γι αυτό το ζήτημα και δεν ξέρουμε πια τι να πιστέψουμε. Αν το άτομο που λές όντως είχε επαφή με το πλοίο μετά την αναχώρησή του (με ποια ιδιότητα; ) από Ελλάδα καλό θα ήταν να μας δώσει κάποια στοιχεία. 

Αλλοι εδώ μας έχουν καταθέσει ότι το καράβι εμφανιζόταν να ταξιδεύει μέχρι πριν λίγα χρόνια. Δυστυχώς, για να πειστούμε έχουμε ανάγκη από στοιχεία και οι φήμες δεν αρκούν.

Πολύ φιλικά και χωρίς διάθεση να αμφισβητήσω την αξιοπιστία του πληροφοριοδότη σου.




> Καλημερα και καλη εβδομαδα σε ολους.Δυστυχως τα νεα που εχω δεν ειναι καθολου ευχαριστα.Συμφωνα με τη μαρτυρια ανθρωπου ο οποιος αποκαλει το Ναξος πλοιο της καρδιας του το καραβι μας δεν υπαρχει πια.Το παρακολουθουσε απο την πρωτη στιγμη που εφυγε απο την Ελλαδα και συμφωνα με τις πληροφοριες του το Ναξος πουληθηκε σε διαλυτηριο στη Σαγκαη χωρις να ταξιδεψει καθολου στην Κινα.Σε ερωτηση μου αν ειναι βεβαιος για ολα αυτα μου ειπε κατηγορηματικα οτι το Ναξος υπαρχει μονο στις αναμνησεις μας.Λυπαμαι πολυ διοτι το Ναξος το αγαπησα πολυ και ειχα την ελπιδα οτι καπου υπαρχει.Κριμα....

----------


## Eng

Μπορειτε να μου πειτε IMO NO. και Hull Number του ΝΑΞΟΣ?

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τα στοιχεία του πλοίου από το equasis.org :

IMO number :   7350507
Name of ship :   NAXOS (during 1975)
  Call Sign :             UNKNOWN
  Gross tonnage :                2761       (during 1975)
DWT :    1016
  Type of ship :     Passenger/Ro-Ro Cargo Ship      (during 1975)
  Year of build :    1975
  Flag :      Not Known         (during 1996)
  Status of ship :  Laid-Up                (since 16/01/1993)
  Last update :      24/10/2012

και από το grosstonnage.com :

Name:  Naxos
IMO:      7350507
Callsign:                SYVJ
Last known flag:               PANAMA
Vessel type:       Ro-ro/passenger Ship
Gross tonnage: 2,761 tons
Summer DWT:   1,016 tons
Status:  Laid Up
Build year:           1975
Builder:              United Shipping Yard, Athens, Greece

Διαφορές : Στο equasis δεν αναφέρεται σημαία (Not Known         (during 1996), ενώ στο grosstonnage αναφέρεται ως τελευταία γνωστή σημαία αυτή του Παναμά (Last known flag:               PANAMA), και βέβαια δεν αναφέρεται πουθενά μετονομασία του. "Επίσημα" φέρει ακόμα το όνομα _ΝΑΞΟΣ_.

----------


## Ilias 92

> Και όταν πήγα να βγάλω εισιτήριο στο εκδοτήριο έπαθα σοκ με την τιμή: 3.361 δραχμές, ακόμα το θυμάμαι και μάλιστα είχα κρατήσει και το εισιτήριο κάπου στα συρτάρια μου.


3.361 δραχμές είναι σήμερα 10 ευρώ, τότε 200 δραχμές ήταν 1 δολάριο, δηλαδή 16 δολάρια Αμερικής το κόστος του ναύλου, ή αλλιώς 20 ευρώ σημερινά, ενώ τώρα είναι το εισιτήριο 33 ευρώ. Βεβαία να πούμε ότι άλλες τιμές είχε το πετρέλαιο τότε 30-40(μαξ) δολάρια το βαρέλι και σήμερα 100 και άλλα τα υπόλοιπα κόστη ενός πλοίου.

----------


## Νάξος

Δὲν θεωρῶ τὴν συγκεκριμένη μαρτυρία ἐγκυρη. Ὄχι έπειδὴ θέλω νὰ ζῷ σὲ ἕναν κόσμο ψευδαισθήσεων. Τὸ Νάξος πουλήθηκε πιθανότατα τὸ τέλος τοῦ 1992 ἢ τὶς ἀρχὲς τοῦ 1993 σὲ κινεζικὴ ἑταιρεία. Ἑπομένως, ἂν ἔφυγε γιὰ διάλυσι κατ' εὐθείαν χωρὶς νὰ ταξειδέψῃ στὴν Κίνα οὔτε ἕνα μίλι, αὐτὸ ἐγινε τὸ 1993 καὶ ὄχι τὸ 1996. Δεύτερον, τὸ Νάξος κανεὶς στὴν Ἑλλάδα δὲν εἶχε τὴν δυνατότητα νὰ τὸ ἐντοπίσῃ ἀπὸ τὴν στιγμὴ ποὺ ἔφυγε ἀπὸ τὴν χώρα. Ἡ Κίνα καὶ γενικῶς ἡ Ἀσία εἶναι περιοχὴ ποὺ εἶναι στὴν κυριολεξία ἀποκομμένη πολιτισμικῶς ἀπὸ τὸν ὑπόλοιπο πλανήτη. Πῶς εἶναι δυνατὸν νὰ γνωρίζῃ κάποιος νέα τοῦ πλοίου σὲ μιὰ ἐποχὴ ποὺ τὸ δαδίκτυο ἦταν στὰ νηπιακά του βήματα καὶ μὲ δεδομένη τὴν ἀσυμβατότητα κινεζικῶν καὶ γενικῶς ἀσιατικῶν ἀλφαβήτων μὲ τὰ εὐρωπαϊκά; Τρίτον, γιὰ νὰ πάῃ ἕνα πλοῖο γιὰ διάλυσι στὰ 18 του θὰ πρέπει τὸ κόστος διαλύσεώς του νὰ εἶναι πιὸ μεγάλο ἀπὸ τὰ πιθανὰ κέρδη ποὺ μπορεῖ νὰ ἀποκομίσῃ ἢ ἔστω ἀπὸ τὴν μεταπωλητική του ἀξία. Γιὰ πλοῖο 18 ἐτῶν καὶ ἐν ἔτει 1993 ἐγὼ θὰ τὸ χαρακτήριζα καραμπινάτη ἐπιχειρηματικὴ ἀστοχία.Τέταρτον, ὑπάρχουν μαρτυρίες ἀνθρώπων ποὺ ἔτυχε νὰ βρεθοῦν στὴν Κίνα τυχαίως (γιὰ δουλειὰ) καὶ νὰ τὸ ἀνταμώσουν. Πέμπτον, Τὸ Χρυσὴ Ἄμμος ποὺ ἔφυγε πιὸ νωρὶς γιὰ τὴν Κίνα μέχρι τὰ τέλη τῆς δεκαετίας τοῦ '90 ἦταν σίγουρα ἐκεῖ μάχιμο. Αὐτὸ ἐνισχύει τὴν ἀπόρριψη τῆς πιθανότητος τῆς πρόωρης διάλυσης τοῦ Νάξος, διότι ἂν τὸ Χρυσὴ Ἄμμος μποροῦσε νὰ σταδιοδρομήσῃ στὴν Κίνα σίγουρα θὰ μποροῦσε νὰ τὸ κάνῃ τὸ πρῶτο καὶ μάλιστα πολὺ καλλίτερα. Καὶ ἕκτον, ἐνετόπισα δύο ἄτομα ἀπὸ τὴν Ἰνδονησία τὰ ὁποῖα φαίνεται νὰ ἐργάστηκαν στὸ πλοῖο. Ἡ ἀπάντηση τοῦ ἐνὸς ἐκ τῶν δύο σὲ σχετικό μου μήνυμα γιὰ τὴν τύχη τοῦ πλοίου ἦταν ἡ ἑξῆς:

_Really extraordinary good your ship when having the work for me I is prepar to accept happily greetings may always be successful naxox_
Βεβαίως τὰ ἀγγλικὰ τοῦ ἀνθρώπου αὐτοῦ ὑποφέρουν, ἀλλὰ τὸ νόημα εἶναι ὅτι ὁ ἄνθρωπος κάνει ξεκάθαρο λόγο γιὰ τὸ πλοῖο καὶ μάλιστα μὲ τὰ καλλίτερα λόγια. Τὸ ἄτομο συμπτωματικῶς μπῆκε στὴν ἱστοσελίδα ποὺ ἔφτιαξα στὸ φαίησμπουκ καὶ ποὺ εἶναι ἀφιερωμένη στὸν πορτοκαλὴ θρύλο. Δὲν θέλω νὰ σᾶς κουράσῳ ἐπαναλαμβάνοντας τὴν ἀπέχθεια ποὺ ἔχω γιὰ τὸ φαίησμπουκ καὶ τὰ δῆθεν κοινωνικὰ δίκτυα. Ὁ λόγος ποὺ προέβην σὲ αὐτὴν τὴν κίνηση ἦταν μία ἀπέλπιδα προσπάθεια νὰ βρῷ τὰ ἴχνη τοῦ πλοίου. Δεδομένου ὅτι ὅταν δημιουργήθηκε ἡ συγκεκριμένη ἱστοσελίδα εἶχε ἤδη φόρα πατρίδα ἀρκετὲς φωτογραφίες τοῦ πλοίου θεωρῶ ἀδύνατο ἢ παράλογο νὰ θέλῃ νὰ γίνῃ μέλος της ἕνας ἰνδονήσιος ποὺ δὲν ἔχει τὴν παραμικρὴ σχέση μὲ τὸ πλοῖο. Δεδομένου ὅτι ὁ τύπος αὐτὸς εἶναι σήμερα ἠλικίας μεταξὺ 26-30 καθὼς καὶ τὸ μήνυμα ποὺ μοῦ ἔστειλε χρονολογεῖται τὸν Σεπτέμβριο τοῦ 2009, μὲ κάνει νὰ πιστεύω ὅτι τὸ ἄτομο αὐτὸ πέρασε ὡς ναύτης/ἀξιωματικός μέρος τῆς ἐκπαίδευσής του ἢ τῆς προϋπηρεσίας του στὸ πλοῖο μεταξὺ τῶν ἐτῶν 2003-2008. 

Τὸ Νάξος ὡς μοναδικὸ φαινόμενο στὴν ἑλληνικὴ ἀκτοπλοΐα ἄφησε 3 δυσεπίλυτους γρίφους. Ὁ πρώτος ἦταν γιατί ἀπέτυχε ἐπιχειρηματικῶς. Ὁ δεύτερος ἦταν γιατί δὲν ἔπιασε τὴν διαφημιζόμενη ταχύτητα τῶν 22 κόμβων. Καὶ ὁ τρίτος καὶ πλέον δύσκολος εἶναι τί ἀπέγινε ἀπὸ τὴν στιγμὴ ποὺ μᾶς ἄφησε. Γιὰ τὸν πρῶτο ἔχω -πιστεύω- τὶς ἀπαντήσεις. Γιὰ τὸ δεύτερο θὰ χρειαστῶ σίγουρα κάποια χρόνια μελέτης καὶ κάποια ἀναγκαῖα τεκμήρια. Γιὰ τὸ τρίτο δὲν ἔχω ἁπλῶς ἰδέα.

----------


## gimbozo

Ακριβώς όπως τα λές φίλε Νάξος. Μου φαίνεται εντελώς ανίθετο με τη λογική ένα πλοίο 18 ετών το 1993, αξιόπλοο, καλοσυντηρημένο, με συνεχή χρήση καθ΄όλη τη διάρκεια της ζωής του, καλοτάξιδο και χωρίς ιδιαίτερα προβλήματα (αν εξαιρέσεις την έλλειψη ταχύτητας - αλλά είναι αυτό κάτι που ενδιέφερε τους Κινέζους; ) να κάνει ολόκληρο ταξίδι μέχρι την Κίνα για να παροπλιστεί και να πάει στο διαλυτήριο. Εκτός πια κι αν οι τιμή του παλιοσίδερου ήταν τόσο καλή εκείνη την εποχή.... Εδω άλλα πλοία πολύ κατώτερα του Νάξος έκαναν καριέρα σ αυτές τις χώρες (το Χρυσή Αμμος όπως σωστά λές, αλλά και το Σαντορίνη στην Ινδία), και το Νάξος θα πήγαινε κατευθείαν για σκραπ; Μου είναι πολύ δύσκολο να το πιστέψω.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στην περίπτωση του _ΝΑΞΟΣ_ θα μπορούσα απλά να πω "νιός ήμουνα και γέρασα" παρακολουθώντας τις προσπάθειες ανεύρεσης οποιουδήποτε στοιχείου που να αποδεικνύει έστω την παρουσία του στην μακρινή Κίνα. Και μιλάω για σοβαρές προσπάθειες, από ανθρώπους με άκρες και διασυνδέσεις στους ναυτιλιακούς κύκλους, ή και παθιασμένες ακόμα από ανθρώπους με μεγάλη αγάπη στο πλοίο. Το αποτέλεσμα ??? _Ένα τεράστιο μα και εντελώς αφύσικο και περίεργο ΜΗΔΕΝ_. Μιλάμε για ένα πλοίο "φάντασμα", και τι μπορεί κανείς να περιμένει πιά, όταν ένας άνθρωπος σαν το φίλο μας _Νάξος_, που όλοι γνωρίζουμε τι αγώνα έχει δώσει για την ανεύρεση του πλοίου, στο τελευταίο του σημερινό ποστ καταλήγει : 




> Τὸ Νάξος ὡς μοναδικὸ φαινόμενο στὴν ἑλληνικὴ ἀκτοπλοΐα ἄφησε 3 δυσεπίλυτους γρίφους........
> .........Καὶ ὁ τρίτος καὶ πλέον δύσκολος εἶναι τί ἀπέγινε ἀπὸ τὴν στιγμὴ ποὺ μᾶς ἄφησε......
> ......_Γιὰ τὸ τρίτο δὲν ἔχω ἁπλῶς ἰδέα_.


Προσωπικά, δεν δύναμαι να κρίνω αν η μαρτυρία που μας παρουσίασε ο φίλος _morpanos_ είναι έγκυρη ή όχι.




> .....συμφωνα με τις πληροφοριες του το Ναξος πουληθηκε σε  διαλυτηριο στη Σαγκαη χωρις να ταξιδεψει καθολου στην Κινα......


Την θεωρώ ωστόσο πάρα μα πάρα πολύ πιθανή, και _ίσως την πιό ρεαλιστική απάντηση - εκδοχή_ που έχει δωθεί τουλάχιστον μέχρι σήμερα για το τι απέγινε τελικά το πλοίο που εξαφανίστηκε ως δια μαγείας "από προσώπου γης" πριν από είκοσι ολάκερα χρόνια. Πολλές υποθέσεις για την τύχη του έχουμε ακούσει τα τελευταία χρόνια, ας κάνουμε άλλη μία _(υπόθεση - σενάριο)_ σε σχέση με την παραπάνω μαρτυρία.

_"Το ΝΑΞΟΣ πωλείται το 1993 σε εταιρεία της Κίνας. Αναχωρεί από την χώρα μας ως NAXOS, χωρίς να μετονομαστεί (κάτι που θα γινόταν αργότερα) υπό σημαία Παναμά. Φτάνοντας στην Κίνα δένει σε κάποιο ναυπηγείο ή αντίστοιχη με την δική μας ΝΕΖ για κάποιες απαραίτητες εργασίες - μετατροπές. Εκεί, είτε στην φάση των εργασιών είτε μετά το πέρας αυτών αλλά πάντως πριν την μετονομασία και δρομολόγηση του, καταστρέφεται από φωτιά ή παθαίνει μεγάλες και μη επισκευάσιμες ζημιές σε κάποιο ατύχημα (πρόσκρουση ή προσάραξη). Το πλοίο κρίνεται μη επισκευάσιμο, παραμένει παροπλισμένο ή και ημιβυθισμένο ακόμα σε κάποιο λιμάνι, και το 1996 πωλείται για scrap σε διαλυτήριο της Σαγγάης"._ 

Μακάβριο σίγουρα σενάριο και λυπηρό, ωστόσο μπορεί κάλλιστα να εξηγήσει πολλά ανεξήγητα. Το γιατί δηλαδή δεν μετονομάστηκε ποτέ και ακόμα μέχρι σήμερα αναφέρεται στις βάσεις δεδομένων αλλά και στην "Lloyds List" ως _NAXOS_. To γιατί ως τελευταία του (γνωστή) σημαία αναφέρεται αυτή του Παναμά, και από το 1996 ως "αγνώστου σημαίας". Οπωσδήποτε το γιατί ένα μόλις 18χρονο πλοίο δεν ταξίδεψε τελικά καθόλου στην Κίνα σε αντίθεση με άλλα δικά μας πλοία. Και τέλος -και το σημαντικότερο όλων- το γιατί μετά τόσα χρόνια αναζήτησης δεν έχει βρεθεί ούτε ένα (τουλάχιστον σοβαρό) στοιχείο ύπαρξης του, ούτε καν μία φωτογραφία του από την μακρινή Κίνα ή τα πέριξ αυτής, την εποχή της απόλυτης κυριαρχίας του διαδικτύου, στο οποίο μπορεί ο καθένας να βρει φωτό του πιό απίθανου πλοίου στο πιό απίθανο μέρος του πλανήτη.

Σημ. Επαναλαμβάνω ότι όλα τα παραπάνω αποτελούν "μία άλλη εκδοχή", και είναι αυτονόητο ότι θα χαρώ πάρα πολύ αν στο μέλλον κάποιος μπορέσει να μας παρουσιάσει σοβαρά στοιχεία - αποδείξεις για το ότι το πλοίο συνεχίζει να υπάρχει ακόμα και σήμερα σε κάποιο άγνωστο μέρος.

----------


## proussos

*Μετά από 82 σελίδες στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα , τώρα θυμηθήκατε να βγάλετε σενάρια επί σεναρίων ?
Θα μπορούσε κάποιος από εδώ να ξετυλίξει το κουβάρι από τη χρονική στιγμή που πουλήθηκε το πλοίο και μετά ?
Θα μπορούσε κάποιος από εδώ να ξεκινήσει έναν κύκλο επαφών με τους πρώην πλοιοκτήτες και να βρεθεί μια αρχή πριν το τέλος ?*

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> *Μετά από 82 σελίδες στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα , τώρα θυμηθήκατε να βγάλετε σενάρια επί σεναρίων ?*


Υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα αγαπητέ μου ??? Κάποιο χρονικό ίσως όριο για το πότε και το αν μπορούμε _"να βγάζουμε σενάρια επί σεναρίων"_ ??? Αν σας ενοχλούμε να σταματήσουμε αμέσως την συζήτηση και να την ξανααρχίσουμε (με το καλό) όταν θα μας το ξαναεπιτρέψετε.

----------


## morpanos

Ο ανθρωπος που μου εδωσε την πληροφορια ειναι πλοιαρχος του Ε.Ν , στελεχος πολυ μεγαλης ναυτιλιακης εταιρειας και πολυ σοβαρος ανθρωπος που μετρα τις κουβεντες του.Οταν ακουσα αυτα που ειπε επαθα σοκ .Ουτε και εγω θελω να πιστεψω οτι το Ναξος δεν υπαρχει πια.Επειδη οπως καταλαβαινετε τον επρηξα με αυτο το θεμα μου ειπε  χαρακτηριστικα να μην επιμενω και οτι υπαρχουν πολλοι που γνωριζουν τι απεγινε το Ναξος και μαλιστα απορησε για τις ερωτησεις μου θεωρωντας οτι θα επρεπε να ξερω αφου ασχολουμαι.Ελπιζω να κανει λαθος .Αλλιως ονειρευομαστε το Ναξος και σε καμια περιπτωση δεν θα ηθελα να μεταδωσω θλιβερες και ανακριβεις ειδησεις για κατι τοσο αγαπημενο μου.Θελω να προσθεσω οτι ισως καποια στοιχεια θα μπορουσαν να δωσουν στελεχη της τοτε arkadia lines.Οι περισσοτερο ειδικοι ισως να μπορουσαν να βοηθησουν ωστε να βρεθει μια ακρη.

----------


## proussos

> Υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα αγαπητέ μου ??? Κάποιο χρονικό ίσως όριο για το πότε και το αν μπορούμε _"να βγάζουμε σενάρια επί σεναρίων"_ ??? Αν σας ενοχλούμε να σταματήσουμε αμέσως την συζήτηση και να την ξανααρχίσουμε (με το καλό) όταν θα μας το ξαναεπιτρέψετε.


*Το "πρόβλημα"...αγαπητέ μου...είναι ότι για το πλοίο πρότυπο που τόσοι αγαπάμε , δεν έχουμε κάνει κάτι ουσιαστικό πέραν του να καταστροφολογούμε.
Θα με ενοχλούσε λιγότερο αν σταματούσατε τη συζήτηση χρησιμοποιώντας ειρωνικά σχόλια , επιλεκτικό σχολιασμό και υπέρμετρο εγωϊσμό...*

----------


## Ellinis

Aς προχωρήσουμε στα του θέματος, αφήνοντας τα προσωπικά σχόλια που οι ενδιαφερόμενοι μπορούν να τα ανταλλάξουν με Π.Μ. 
Φίλε _Νάξος_, θεωρώ πως έκανες μια αξιόλογη κίνηση ανεβάζοντας μια σελίδα στο facebook για να "αλιεύσεις" πληροφορίες από την Άπω Ανατολή. Ελπίζω να βγεί κάτι καλό. Ξέρω ακόμη οτι οι φίλοι που έχουν άκρη με το κινεζικό ναυτιλιακό κύκλωμα έχουν προσπαθήσει και θα ξαναπροσπαθήσουν να βρουν άκρη για το τι απέγινε το καράβι. 
Οι κινέζοι ήταν μέχρι πριν δυο δεκαετίες εξαιρετικά μυστικοπαθείς για το τι συνέβαινε στη χώρα τους και παραμένουν σε ένα βαθμό και σήμερα. Να αναφέρω οτι το ΝΑΞΟΣ δεν είναι το μόνο καράβι που αγνοείται αφότου πέρασε σε κινέζικα χέρια. Υπάρχει φωτογραφία από ένα Λίμπερτυ υπό κινεζική σημαία που κανείς δεν ξέρει πως βρέθηκε σε αυτούς και τι απέγινε. Άλλα φορτηγά πλοία σβήστηκαν από τα κατάστιχα του Lloyd's Register με την αιτιολογία "existence in doubt" λόγω του οτι είχαν χαθεί τα ίχνη τους επί μακρόν.

----------


## Νάξος

Ἀγαπητοὶ φίλοι, ἂς ἡρεμήσουμε λίγο μιὰ καὶ ἡ ἔντασις μόνο σὲ καλὸ δὲν βγαίνει. Κανεὶς δὲν ἀμφισβητεῖ τὴν ἐγκυρότητα τῶν ἀνθρώπων ποὺ ἔχουν μία γνώμη σχετικῶς μὲ τὴν τύχη τοῦ ἀγαπημένου μας πλοίου ἀπὸ τὸ 1992 καὶ ἐντεῦθεν. Ὅλοι μας, μηδενὸς ἐξαιρουμένου, στηριζόμαστε σὲ μαρτυρίες ἄλλων προσώπων τὰ ὁποῖα μὲ τὴν σειρά τους σὲ πολλὲς περιπτώσεις μεταφέρουν μία εἴδηση ἀπὸ τρίτα πρόσωπα. Κανεὶς μὰ κανεὶς δὲν εἶδε τὸ πλοῖο νὰ παραδίδεται στὰ διαλυτήρια, ἐνῶ ἀρκετοὶ λένε ἢ εἶπαν ὅτι ζοῦσε τουλάχιστον γιὰ κάποια χρόνια στὴν Ἄπω Ἀνατολή.

Ὅσον ἀφορᾶ τὶς προσπάθειες ἀναζητήσεώς του, ἐκτιμῶ ὅτι ἔχουν γίνει πολλὲς καὶ πολὺ σοβαρὲς προσπάθειες. Ὑπάρχουν παιδιὰ ποὺ χτενίζουν στὴν κυριολεξία τὸ Google Earth ὅλα αὐτὰ τὰ χρόνια καὶ δὲν ἔχουν βρεῖ τίποτε. Παρόμοιες ἀναζητήσεις ποὺ ἔχουν κάνει στὸ παρελθὸν γιὰ ἄλλα πλοῖα, ἔχουν ἀποφέρει καρπούς. Προσωπικῶς, ἔχω ἔρθει σὲ ἐπαφὴ μὲ τὸν νηογνώμονα Παναμᾶ, ἀλλὰ ἡ ἀπάντησις ἀπὸ τὴν ἁρμόδιο ὑπάλληλο ἤτονε δυστυχῶς ἀρνητική. Πολλὰ ἄλλα παιδιὰ ἔχουν ἔρθει σὲ ἐπαφὴ μὲ ἀτζέντηδες/ὑπαλλήλους ἑταιρειῶν καὶ ἀνθρώπους τῆς ναυτιλίας ποὺ ζοῦν στὴν Κίνα, ἀλλὰ ἡ ἀπάντησις ὑπῆρξε πάντοτε ἀρνητική. Φανταστεῖτε μία πόλι 4-5 ἑκατομμυρίων ἀνθρώπων καὶ μία χώρα ποὺ νὰ ἔχῃ 30 τέτοιες πόλεις πολλὲς ἐκ τῶν ὁποίων νὰ εἶναι μεγαλύτερες τῶν 8-10 ἑκατομμυρίων. Φανταστεῖτε μία χώρα μὲ 20 λιμάνια σὰν τὸν Πειραιά. Διανοεῖστε τὸ μέγεθος τοῦ χάους; Αὐτὴ εἶναι ἡ Κίνα. Ποῦ νὰ βάλουμε μέσα Φιλιππίνες, Ἰνδονησία καὶ τὶς ἄλλες ἀσιατικὲς χῶρες τῆς Ἰνδοκίνας. 

Τὸ νὰ ἀρνῆται κάποιος τὴν διάλυσι τοῦ Νάξος, εἴτε αὐτὴ ἔγινε τὸ 1993 εἴτε ἀργότερα, εἶναι μία κίνηση καθαρῶς συναισθηματική ποὺ δὲν ἑρμηνεύεται μὲ τὴν λογική· εἶναι μία κίνηση προστασίας κατὰ κάποιον τρόπο ἑνὸς ὁράματος καὶ ἰδεώδους τὸ ὁποῖο οὔτως ἢ ἄλλως ξεπουλήθηκε ἀπὸ πολλοὺς καὶ γιὰ διάφορους λόγους. Τὸ πλοῖο δὲν ξεπουλήθηκε ὡς ἰδέα μἰα φορὰ ἐπὶ ΑΝΕΝ, ἀλλὰ τρεῖς καὶ ἀπὸ τρία διαφορετικὰ καθεστώτα ἰδιοκτησίας καὶ διαχειρίσεως. Ἡ προσωπικὴ πίστη καὶ προσήλωσις τοῦ καθενός μας στὰ ἰδανικὰ ποὺ ἐνσωματώνῃ τὸ πλοῖο δὲν ἀρκοῦν γιὰ νὰ μὴν φτάσῃ αὐτὸ στὸ διαλυτήριο. Τὸ ζήτημα εἶναι ὅμως ὅτι αὐτοὶ ποὺ πιστεύουν ὅτι τὸ πλοῖο ζεῖ βασίζονται σὲ μαρτυρίες ἀνθρώπων ποὺ φέρονται ὅτι τὸ εἶδαν νὰ ζῇ στὴν Ἄπω Ἀνατολή. Καὶ ἐρωτῶ: γιατὶ ἕνας Ἰνδονήσιος ἀξιωματικὸς τοῦ ἐμπορικοῦ ναυτικοῦ νὰ μοῦ στείλῃ αὐτὸ τὸ μήνυμα καὶ νὰ θέλῃ νὰ γίνῃ μέλος μιᾶς διαδικτυακῆς κοινότητος ἀφιερωμένης σὲ αὐτό; Ἀπὸ σπόντα, κατὰ τύχη; Τίποτε δὲν ἀποκλείεται. Ὡστόσο: ὅσο πιθανὸν εἶναι τὸ πλοῖο νὰ διαλύθηκε πρόωρα, ἄλλο τόσο πιθανὸν εἶναι νὰ διέφυγε τῆς διαλύσεως καὶ νὰ ἔζησε κάποια χρόνια ἐκεῖ. Ἐπιπλέον, κάθε μέρα ποὺ περνᾶ, μειώνει τὶς ἐλπίδες νὰ ζῇ καὶ πολὺ περισσότερο τὶς ἐλπίδες νὰ μάθουμε ἂν τελικῶς ἐδιαλύθη. 

Στὸ σημεῖο ποὺ ἔχουμε φτάσει μόνο ἕνας Κινέζος μὲ γνωριμίες καὶ πρόσβαση σὲ καραβολατρικοὺς ἱστοτόπους τῆς Κίνας θὰ μποροῦσε νὰ μᾶς διαφωτίσῃ. Δυστυχῶς αὐτοὶ ποὺ φρόντισαν νὰ τὸ πουλήσουν στὴν Κίνα ἐξασφάλισαν γιὰ τὸ πλοῖο ἕνα ταξείδι ὄχι μόνο χωρὶς στροφή, ἀλλὰ καὶ τὸ ἀπόλυτο σκότος γιὰ μᾶς ποὺ θέλουμε ἁπλῶς νὰ τὸ ἐντοπίσουμε. Τὸ ἔχω πεῖ πολλὲς φορὲς στὸ παρελθὸν ὅτι ἀνάμεσα στὶς 200 χῶρες τοῦ πλανήτου, ἡ Κίνα εἶναι αὐτὴ ποὺ θὰ ἀποτελοῦσε τὸν χειρότερο προορισμὸ γιὰ τὸ πλοῖο μας. Ἀπὸ τὴν στιγμὴ ποὺ δὲν παίζει τὸ λατινικὸ ἀλφάβητο… adeus.

----------


## gimbozo

Φίλε Νάξος, ποιό είναι το link για τη σελιδα του πλοίου που έφταξες στο facebook? Ψάχνοντας με την απλή αναζήτηση δεν την εμφανίζει.

----------


## Νάξος

http://www.facebook.com/groups/61399997658/

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Ὅσον ἀφορᾶ τὶς προσπάθειες ἀναζητήσεώς του, ἐκτιμῶ ὅτι ἔχουν γίνει πολλὲς καὶ πολὺ σοβαρὲς προσπάθειες. Ὑπάρχουν παιδιὰ ποὺ χτενίζουν στὴν κυριολεξία τὸ Google Earth ὅλα αὐτὰ τὰ χρόνια καὶ δὲν ἔχουν βρεῖ τίποτε. Παρόμοιες ἀναζητήσεις ποὺ ἔχουν κάνει στὸ παρελθὸν γιὰ ἄλλα πλοῖα, ἔχουν ἀποφέρει καρπούς.


Όταν αναζητάς κάτι (οτιδήποτε) για να είναι σοβαρή η προσπάθεια σου οφείλεις να εξετάζεις (βάσει των όποιων στοιχείων διαθέτεις) και να θέτεις προς συζήτηση, όλες τις πιθανές περιπτώσεις. Από την καλύτερη έως και την χειρότερη. Η καλύτερη στην περίπτωση του ΝΑΞΟΣ, είναι να υπάρχει ακόμα και να δραστηριοποιείται σε κάποιο παραδεισένιο πέλαγος - νησί της Ινδονησίας, έχοντας υποστεί κάποια ευρεία μετασκευή η οποία το κατέστησε αγνώριστο. Η χειρότερη, να έχει διαλυθεί εδώ και χρόνια, κάτι που ανεφέρθη πριν μία - δύο ημέρες και το σχολίασα αναφέροντας κάποιο πολύ πιθανό -πάντα κατά την γνώμη μου εννοείται- "σενάριο". Αν τώρα, κάθε υπόθεση η οποία δεν έχει ως απαράβατο όρο της ότι το πλοίο συνεχίζει να υπάρχει μέχρι και σήμερα, θεωρείται ως ...καταστροφολογία, τι να πω, νομίζω ότι οι λέξεις χάνουν το νόημα τους και η όποια αναζήτηση τον λόγο ύπαρξης της.

----------


## Νάξος

Μὰ αὐτὸ ἀκριβῶς πιστεύομε οἱ περισσότεροι φίλοι, ἂν ὄχι ὅλοι. Ἡ μυστηριώδης ἐξαφάνισις τοῦ πλοίου μᾶς κάνει νὰ πιστεύωμε ὅτι ὅσο πιθανὸ εἶναι νὰ διαλύθηκε τὸ 1993, τὸ ἴδιο πιθανὸ εἶναι νὰ ἔζησε καὶ νὰ πόδησε γιὰ πολλὰ χρόνια στὴν Ἄπω Ἀνατολή. Τίποτε δὲν θεωρεῖται ὡς δεδομένο, τίποτε δὲν ἀπορρίπτεται. Τὸ πρόβλημα εἶναι ὁ τόπος στὸν ὁποῖο τὸ πλοῖο ἐπωλήθη. Ἐπαναλαμβάνω: Ἀσία καὶ δὴ Ἄπω Ἀνατολὴ = Ἀντίο ζωή. Ἄλλος κόσμος, τέλος. Ὅσοι πιστεύουν ὅτι τὸ πλοῖο διαλύθηκε κι ἂν ζοῦσε θὰ τὸ εἴχαμε ἐντοπίσει ὅπως τὸ Χρυσὴ Ἄμμος, κατὰ τὴν γνώμη μου κάνουν λάθος. Κάνουν λάθος, ὄχι διότι ἡ εἰκασία των δὲν ἔχει λογικὴ βάσι, τουναντίον. Σφάλλουν κατὰ τὴν γνώμη μου στὸ ὅτι αὐτὸ ποὺ θεωροῦμε εὕρημα γιὰ τὸ Χρυσὴ Ἄμμος ἦταν μία καὶ μόνο φωτογραφία τοῦ πλοίου στὸ φλίκερ στὸν λιμένα τοῦ Νταλιάν. Μία φωτογραφία ποὺ προσωπικῶς τὴν ἐνετόπισα ἀπὸ σπόντα ἀναζητώντας τὸ Νάξος καὶ ποῦ φαντάζομαι πὼς ὁ πρῶτος εὑρῶν τὴν βρῆκε κατὰ τύχη. Διότι στὰ 20 σχεδὸν χρόνια ποὺ ἔπλεε ὡς Hong Ju στὶς κινεζικὲς θάλασσες τὸ Χρυσή Ἄμμος βρέθηκε μία καχεκτικὴ φωτογραφία. Τὰ ἴδια καὶ παρόμοια φαινόμενα εἴχαμε καὶ στὴν περίπτωσι τοῦ Γεώργιος. Κίνα, Ἰνδονησία, Ἰνδία καὶ γενικῶς Ἄπω Ἀνατολὴ = μαύρη τρύπa, μόνο ἀπὸ τύχη μπορεῖς νὰ βρῇς κάτι. Ἐδῶ ἄνθρωποι μὲ ἐξαιρετικὲς μηχανὲς ἀναζητήσεως ὅπως ὁ ἀγαπητός μας φίλος Νικόλαος Πέππας δὲν τὸ ἔχουν ἐντοπίσει.

Μέχρι νὰ βρεθῇ τὸ πλοῖο ἢ μαρτυρία ποὺ νὰ ἐπιβεβαιώνει τὸ τέλος του ὅλα εἶναι πιθανά, ὅλα εἶναι δυνατά. Ἐδῶ γιὰ τὸ Δῆλος βρέθηκε μία μόνο φωτογραφία γιὰ τὸ τέλος του, γιὰ φανταστεῖτε τὸ πλοῖο αὐτὸ νὰ εἶχε φύγει ἀπὸ τὴν Ἑλλάδα μιὰ πενταετία νωρίτερα… Τὸ διαδίκτυο στὴν ζωὴ τοῦ μέσου Ἕλληνα εἰσῆλθε μετὰ τὸ 2000 καὶ πιθανότατα στὴν Ἄπω Ἀνατολὴ σὲ ἐπίπεδο μέσου πολίτου νὰ εἶναι ἔννοια ἀκόμη θεωρητική. 

Ἡ ὀργή μου στὴν ὅλη ἱστορία ἔχει νὰ κάνει μὲ αὐτοὺς ποὺ τὸ πουλοῦσαν ἐπὶ 18 ἔτη καὶ πολὺ περισσότερο μὲ τοὺς σκοταδόψυχους Ἀνατολίτες. Ἔχω στείλει ἠμαίηλ σὲ κινεζικοὺς νηο(α)γνώμονες. Ἔχω παρακαλέσει πολλὲς φορὲς αὐτοὺς τοὺς Ἰνδονήσιους νὰ μοῦ ποῦνε ὅ,τι ξέρουν γιὰ τὴν τύχη τοῦ πλοίου σὲ μία-δυὸ γραμμές. Ἔχω κρούσει θύρας καὶ τὸ αὐτὸ ἔχετε κάνει πολλοὶ ἀπὸ ἐσᾶς. Προφανῶς, κανεὶς τους δὲν εἶναι ὑποχρεωμένος νὰ μᾶς ἀπαντήσῃ ἀπὸ τὴν νομικὴ ἄποψι τοῦ ζητήματος. Ἀλλὰ ὁ ἄγραφος νόμος ἐπιβάλλει νὰ πῇς δυὸ λέξεις ρὲ ἀδερφέ. Δύο τιμημένες λέξεις, ὅπως γιὰ παράδειγμα ἔκανε ἡ ὑπάλληλος τοῦ νηογνώμονος Παναμᾶ.  Ὅταν λοιπὸν κάποιος δὲν ἔχει τέτοιου εἴδους εὐαισθησίες μὴν περιμένῃς καὶ πολλά. Τὸ πλοῖο πουλήθηκε σὲ λαοὺς ἄναυτους ἀπὸ ἀνθρώπους ποὺ ποτὲ μὰ ποτὲ δὲν τοῦ ἐφέρθησαν καλά.

Τέλος πάντων, παρὰ τὴν ὀργὴ καὶ τὴν δυσαρέσκεια, προσωπικῶς συνεχίζω τὴν ἔρευνα καὶ ὅ,τι βγεῖ ρὲ παιδιά. Ὕστερα, ἡ μεγάλη σπουδὴ ἀπὸ τὴν ἱστορία τοῦ Νάξος εἶναι νὰ κατανοήσῃς γιατί αὐτὸ τὸ πλοῖο ἀπέτυχε καὶ ὄχι τόσο γιατί ἔγινε θρύλος.

* ἐλπίζω μὲ τὸ νέο ἀντιρατσιστικὸ ἔκτρωμα νὰ μὴν καταλήξω στὴν ψειροῦ γιὰ ρατσισμό.

----------


## Νάξος

Γιὰ νὰ χαλαρώσῃ ἡ διάθεσίς μας καὶ νὰ ἠρεμήσωμε μιὰ εἰχιά, ἀνεβάζω μία φωτογραφία ποὺ ἐκτιμῶ πὼς δὲν ἔχω ἀνεβάσει ἴσαμε τώρα. Ἔτσι, γιὰ νὰ θυμηθοῦμε τὰ καλὰ χρόνια. Καλοκαίρι 1990. Μᾶς ἀκολουθεῖ τὸ Αἰγαῖο. Τὸ Αἰγαῖο, ποὺ ἐνῶ ὅλα τὰ προηγούμενα ἔτη μᾶς περίμενε στὴν Πάρο, ἐκεῖνο τὸ καλοκαίρι τὸ εἴχαμε σταθερῶς ξωπίσω μας. Ὡραῖα χρόνια. Τελευταῖο καλοκαίρι τοῦ πλοίου μὲ τὸ πορτοκαλὶ κοστουμάκι του. Στὸ κατάστρωμα, στὸ ὑπέροχο αὐτὸ κατάστρωμα, μείναμε ἐμεῖς οἰ λίγοι πιστοί του.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Ὅσοι πιστεύουν ὅτι τὸ πλοῖο διαλύθηκε κι ἂν ζοῦσε θὰ τὸ εἴχαμε ἐντοπίσει ὅπως τὸ Χρυσὴ Ἄμμος, κατὰ τὴν γνώμη μου κάνουν λάθος. Κάνουν λάθος, ὄχι διότι ἡ εἰκασία των δὲν ἔχει λογικὴ βάσι, τουναντίον. Σφάλλουν κατὰ τὴν γνώμη μου στὸ ὅτι αὐτὸ ποὺ θεωροῦμε εὕρημα γιὰ τὸ Χρυσὴ Ἄμμος ἦταν μία καὶ μόνο φωτογραφία τοῦ πλοίου στὸ φλίκερ στὸν λιμένα τοῦ Νταλιάν. Μία φωτογραφία ποὺ προσωπικῶς τὴν ἐνετόπισα ἀπὸ σπόντα ἀναζητώντας τὸ Νάξος καὶ ποῦ φαντάζομαι πὼς ὁ πρῶτος εὑρῶν τὴν βρῆκε κατὰ τύχη. Διότι στὰ 20 σχεδὸν χρόνια ποὺ ἔπλεε ὡς Hong Ju στὶς κινεζικὲς θάλασσες τὸ Χρυσή Ἄμμος βρέθηκε μία καχεκτικὴ φωτογραφία. Τὰ ἴδια καὶ παρόμοια φαινόμενα εἴχαμε καὶ στὴν περίπτωσι τοῦ Γεώργιος.


Αγαπητέ φίλε θα συμφωνήσω ότι οι μία-δύο φωτό που έχουν βρεθεί με τα ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΜΜΟΣ και ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ στην Κίνα δεν σημαίνουν ότι επειδή δεν βρέθηκε κάτι ανάλογο για το ΝΑΞΟΣ το πλοίο υποχρεωτικά διαλύθηκε νωρίς. Μέχρι εκεί όμως. Και εννοώ βέβαια ότι σε πλήρη αντίθεση με το ΝΑΞΟΣ, τα στοιχεία που διαθέτουμε για τα ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΜΜΟΣ και ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ δεν είναι βέβαια η μία και μοναδική τους φωτό, αλλά ακλόνητες αποδείξεις ότι πράγματι πουλήθηκαν στην Κίνα και δούλεψαν εκεί. Γνωρίζουμε με ποιά ονόματα, HONG JU και HONG MIAN - TIAN LU αντίστοιχα. Την σημαία που και τα δύο έφεραν (Flag :China Peoples's Republic), τις επωνυμίες από τις πλοιοκτήτριες εταιρείες τους με έδρα στην Κίνα μέχρι και τις διευθύνσεις αυτών.

Σε πλήρη αντίθεση επαναλαμβάνω με το ΝΑΞΟΣ και το πλήρες σκοτάδι που το κάλυψε αμέσως μετά την αναχώρηση του από την χώρα μας για........... αλήθεια για που ???? (ρητορική η ερώτηση αλλά ίσως και χωρίς "πέραν πάσης αμφιβολίας" απάντηση).

----------


## Apostolos

Πάντως το τελευταιο Shippax Guide 13 το έχει ενεργο ώς LIBAO με σημαια Κίνας

----------


## Νάξος

Ἡ ἑταιρεία Clarksons τὸ ἐμφανίζει ὡς διαλυμένο. Ἀπὸ 'κεῖ καὶ πέρα δὲν ἀναφέρει περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες (τί, πῶς, ποῦ), ἀφοῦ ὁ ἐπισκέπτης τοῦ ἱστοτόπου της θὰ πρέπει νὰ εἶναι συνδρομητὴς τῶν ὑπηρεσιῶν της. Θὰ τὸ ψάξω παραπάνω μήπως βρῶ περισσότερες πληροφορίες. Ἔχω τὴν διαίσθηση ὅτι θὰ ἀνοίξει ἕνας νέος κύκλος χάους. Πάντως, ἂν ἡ πληροφορία τῆς Clarkson εἶναι ἔγκυρη, τότε αὐτὸ σημαίνει ὅτι τὸ λατρεμένο μας πλοῖο περνᾶ ὁριστικῶς καὶ ἀμετακλήτως στὴν σφαίρα τῶν ἀναμνήσεων καὶ μόνο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Xωρίς να έχει κανένας το αλάθητο κ η Shippax θεωρείται αξιόπιστη πηγή. Έμφανίζει ακόμα κ εκείνο το ΟΔΗΓΗΤΡΙΑ της Ventouris Lines σαν κινέζικο... αμετονόμαστο,θα το θυμάστε εκείνο το εγγλέζικο μπαούλο ένα φεγγάρι στον Αργοσαρωνικό.

----------


## shipsteward7

και γω που δουλευα τοσα χρονια στο πλοιο πως θυμαμαι οτι το ονομα του αλλαξε σε christo;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> και γω που δουλευα τοσα χρονια στο πλοιο πως θυμαμαι οτι το ονομα του αλλαξε σε christo;


 Aν λες γιά το ΟΔΗΓΗΤΡΙΑ ό,τι άλλο ξέρεις πέστα στο θέμα του γιά να μην βγαίνουμε κ εκτός.

----------


## gimbozo

Παντως φαίνεται ότι και σ αυτό το χώρο ο ένας αντιγράφει τον άλλον χωρίς να ελέγχει την πηγή. Το όνομα Libao αναφέρεται στο Σουηδό και το έχουν αντιγράψει άπειροι άλλοι. Δεν υπάρχει όμως ούτε μία αξιόπιστη μαρτυρία ότι το πλοίο όντως μετονομάστηκε έτσι. Απ ότι διάβασα στο φόρουμ, ακόμα και κάποια πηγή από την Κίνα απάντησε σε κάποιον από δω μέσα ότι τέτοιο πλοίο η εταιρεία δεν είχε στο στόλο της. Απ την άλλη, σε άλλες πηγές εξακολουθεί να αναφέρεται ως Νάξος μεχρι σήμερα. Αυτό κι αν είναι αδύνατο να το πιστέψει κανείς. Οτι ένα πλοίο που είναι από το 93 στην Κίνα διατηρεί το Ελληνικό όνομα.

Προφανώς κανείς δεν ξέρει που στ αλήθεια είναι το πλοίο, και φυσικά κανένας σ αυτές τις πηγές που αναφέρετε δεν θα κάτσει ν ασχοληθεί σοβαρά μ'ένα μικρό Ελληνικό πλοίο 40 ετών και να το ψάξει για να βρεί την αλήθεια. Μπορεί να έχει διαλυθεί/βυθιστεί/καταστραφεί (το πιο πιθανό), να έχει μεταπωληθεί, ή μετασκευαστεί και ακόμα πλέει κάπου, και απλούστατα δεν είχαμε ακόμα την τύχη να το εντοπίσουμε έιτε σε φωτογραφία είτε κάποιος να το δεί.

Νομίζω ότι η λύση είναι μία: να επικοινωνήσει κάποιος από δω μέσα που έχει άκρες με άτομο που δούλευε στην Arkadia την εποχή της πώλησης του πλοίου. Να μάθει το όνομα της εταιρείας στην οποία πουλήθηκε το πλοίο. Και μετά να επικοινωνήσουμε με αυτή την εταιρεία. 
Μόνο έτσι θα βρούμε άκρη.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Απ την άλλη, σε άλλες πηγές εξακολουθεί να αναφέρεται ως Νάξος μεχρι σήμερα. Αυτό κι αν είναι αδύνατο να το πιστέψει κανείς. Οτι ένα πλοίο που είναι από το 93 στην Κίνα διατηρεί το Ελληνικό όνομα.


Μία δευκρίνιση, απαραίτητη πιστεύω για να μην τα μπερδεύουμε. Το να αναφέρουν κάποιες βάσεις δεδομένων το πλοίο με το όνομα ΝΑΞΟΣ μέχρι σήμερα, δεν συνεπάγεται ότι κατά αυτές το πλοίο βρίσκεται στην Κίνα από το 1993 μέχρι σήμερα με το ίδιο όνομα, διότι πολύ απλά δεν έχουν την παραμικρή αναφορά σε οτιδήποτε που να συνδέει το ΝΑΞΟΣ με αυτή την χώρα, ούτε νέο όνομα βέβαια, ούτε πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία, σημαία, λιμάνι νηολογίου. Τίποτα το ....κινέζικο, όπως ο καθένας μπορεί να δει στο σχετικό ποστ (Νο 809 στο παρόν θέμα) και στα στοιχεία που έχω παραθέσει. 

Τώρα αν τα στοιχεία αυτά είναι λανθασμένα ή μη σωστά ενημερωμένα (ολοκληρωμένα), αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα και οπωσδήποτε συζητήσιμο.

----------


## Ellinis

> Νομίζω ότι η λύση είναι μία: να επικοινωνήσει κάποιος από δω μέσα που έχει άκρες με άτομο που δούλευε στην Arkadia την εποχή της πώλησης του πλοίου. Να μάθει το όνομα της εταιρείας στην οποία πουλήθηκε το πλοίο. Και μετά να επικοινωνήσουμε με αυτή την εταιρεία. 
> Μόνο έτσι θα βρούμε άκρη.





> Μία δευκρίνιση, απαραίτητη πιστεύω για να μην τα μπερδεύουμε. Το να αναφέρουν κάποιες βάσεις δεδομένων το πλοίο με το όνομα ΝΑΞΟΣ μέχρι σήμερα, δεν συνεπάγεται ότι κατά αυτές το πλοίο βρίσκεται στην Κίνα από το 1993 μέχρι σήμερα με το ίδιο όνομα, διότι πολύ απλά δεν έχουν την παραμικρή αναφορά σε οτιδήποτε που να συνδέει το ΝΑΞΟΣ με αυτή την χώρα, ούτε νέο όνομα βέβαια, ούτε πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία, σημαία, λιμάνι νηολογίου. Τίποτα το ....κινέζικο, όπως ο καθένας μπορεί να δει στο σχετικό ποστ (Νο 809 στο παρόν θέμα) και στα στοιχεία που έχω παραθέσει. 
> 
> Τώρα αν τα στοιχεία αυτά είναι λανθασμένα ή μη σωστά ενημερωμένα (ολοκληρωμένα), αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα και οπωσδήποτε συζητήσιμο.


Nα θυμήσω κάτι που έχουμε γράψει και παλιότερα στο φόρουμ. Το πλοίο πραγματικά πουλήθηκε σε Κινέζους, και αυτό δεν το γράψανε μόνο οι διάφορες βάσεις τύπου equasis, clarksons etc. Μπορεί πια να μην είναι ενημερωμένες ως προς τη τωρινή σημαία ή πλοιοκτησία αλλά παλαιότερα την ανέφεραν. 
Επίσης την αναφέρει ο Γ.Φουστάνος στο "Ελληνική Ακτοπλοΐα 1945-1995", ο οποίος είχε πάρει τα στοιχεία του από το Νηολόγιο Πειραιώς στο οποίο αντιγράφονται τα στοιχεία των συμβολαίων πώλησης των πλοίων. Αγοραστής σύμφωνα με το βιβλίο ήταν η Hainan Libau Shipping Co. της Λ.Δ. της Κίνας. Νομίζω όμως οτι έχει γίνει ένα μικρό τυπογραφικό λάθος και το σωστό είναι Hainan Libao. Στο equasis πριν πολλά χρόνια αναφερόταν ως Hainanlibao.

----------


## gimbozo

Λόγω της δουελιάς μου έχω επαφή με άτομα που ξέρουν να γράφουν και να διαβάζουν πολύ καλά τα Κινέζικα. Θα τους ζητήσω λοιπόν να κάνουν μια έρευνα γι αυτή την εταιρεία χρησιμοποιώντας όμως Κινέζικο αλφάβητο. Αν βρεθεί κάτι θα φροντίσω να επικοινωνήσουν μαζί τους, στα Κινέζικα πάντα, για να ζητήσουν πληροφορίες. Θα επανέλθω. Ευχαριστώ για τις διευκρινίσεις, τόσο τις δικές σου Εllinis όσο και του Espresso Venezia πιο πάνω.

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Δεν νομίζω να υφίσταται πλέον η συγκεκριμένη εταιρία....εκτός και αν έχει μετονομαστεί....σαν Hainan Libao Shipping C.O. πλέον φαίνεται να υπάρχει αυτό από μια πρόχειρη αναζήτηση στο google:
http://www.poshipping.com/en/
Από εκεί κι έπειτα αν είναι σωστά ενημερωμένο το mint portal εδώ: http://mintportal.bvdep.com/MintPort...JIIIJIGICI.urk
φαίνεται ότι η HAINAN LIBAO SHIPPING CO.  δεν υφίσταται πλέον:
Ownership
Number of shareholders: 0

Number of subsidiaries: 0

----------


## Νάξος

> Στην περίπτωση του _ΝΑΞΟΣ_ θα μπορούσα απλά να πω "νιός ήμουνα και γέρασα" παρακολουθώντας τις προσπάθειες ανεύρεσης οποιουδήποτε στοιχείου που να αποδεικνύει έστω την παρουσία του στην μακρινή Κίνα. Και μιλάω για σοβαρές προσπάθειες, από ανθρώπους με άκρες και διασυνδέσεις στους ναυτιλιακούς κύκλους, ή και παθιασμένες ακόμα από ανθρώπους με μεγάλη αγάπη στο πλοίο. Το αποτέλεσμα ??? _Ένα τεράστιο μα και εντελώς αφύσικο και περίεργο ΜΗΔΕΝ_. Μιλάμε για ένα πλοίο "φάντασμα", και τι μπορεί κανείς να περιμένει πιά, όταν ένας άνθρωπος σαν το φίλο μας _Νάξος_, που όλοι γνωρίζουμε τι αγώνα έχει δώσει για την ανεύρεση του πλοίου, στο τελευταίο του σημερινό ποστ καταλήγει : 
> 
> 
> 
> Προσωπικά, δεν δύναμαι να κρίνω αν η μαρτυρία που μας παρουσίασε ο φίλος _morpanos_ είναι έγκυρη ή όχι.
> 
> 
> 
> Την θεωρώ ωστόσο πάρα μα πάρα πολύ πιθανή, και _ίσως την πιό ρεαλιστική απάντηση - εκδοχή_ που έχει δωθεί τουλάχιστον μέχρι σήμερα για το τι απέγινε τελικά το πλοίο που εξαφανίστηκε ως δια μαγείας "από προσώπου γης" πριν από είκοσι ολάκερα χρόνια. Πολλές υποθέσεις για την τύχη του έχουμε ακούσει τα τελευταία χρόνια, ας κάνουμε άλλη μία _(υπόθεση - σενάριο)_ σε σχέση με την παραπάνω μαρτυρία.
> ...


Δεῖτε ἐδῶ τὶ ἀνεκάλυψα μόλις χθές: 

«Among roughly a dozen Chinese ferry companies during the 90s, listed by Ortel/ Foerster, were also rather unknown ones, such as Hainan Libao with the 3,985-ton "Naxos" of 1975.»

Τὸ ἀγαπημένο μας πλοῖο κατὰ πάσα πιθανότητα τὰ πρῶτα χρόνια τῆς διαδρομῆς του στην Κίνα δὲν ἄλλαξε ὄνομα. Χτὲς ἔφαγα ὅλη τὴν μέρα στὸ φλίκερ γιὰ νὰ ψάχνω φωτογραφίες. Ἡ διαίσθησίς μου λέει ὅτι τὸ πλοῖο ἐργάστηκε σὲ γραμμὲς τῆς Σααγγάης καὶ τῶν γύρω νησιῶν ἢ στὸ Νταλιάν.

----------


## Ellinis

Σημαντική πληροφορία Ντίνο. Μήπως όμως πρέπει να ψάξουμε στην περιοχή του νησιού Hainan όπου παραπέμπει το όνομα της εταιρίας; Επίσης το όνομα Libao το εντόπισα σε κινεζικές εταιρίες που δραστηριοποιούνται στην περιοχή του Χονγκ Κονγκ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Δεῖτε ἐδῶ τὶ ἀνεκάλυψα μόλις χθές: 
> 
> «Among roughly a dozen Chinese ferry companies during the 90s, listed by Ortel/ Foerster, were also rather unknown ones, such as Hainan Libao with the 3,985-ton "Naxos" of 1975.»
> 
> Τὸ ἀγαπημένο μας πλοῖο κατὰ πάσα πιθανότητα τὰ πρῶτα χρόνια τῆς διαδρομῆς του στην Κίνα δὲν ἄλλαξε ὄνομα. Χτὲς ἔφαγα ὅλη τὴν μέρα στὸ φλίκερ γιὰ νὰ ψάχνω φωτογραφίες. Ἡ διαίσθησίς μου λέει ὅτι τὸ πλοῖο ἐργάστηκε σὲ γραμμὲς τῆς Σααγγάης καὶ τῶν γύρω νησιῶν ἢ στὸ Νταλιάν.


I have placed several Chinese graduate students here to search for Hainan, Libao, ships that came from Greece in the 1990s, etc. So, we are combing the Chinese sources.

----------


## aegina

Μιλαγα με εναν κινεζο γνωστο μου [ δεν ειναι του χωρου της ναυτιλιας ] και του φανικε πολυ περιεργο το πλοιο να βρισκετε στην Ινδονησια υπο τι σημαια ...Αλλα και παλι απο οσο ξερω οι κινεζοι εχουν αναναιωσει τους στολους τους  η νοοτροποια τους εχει αλλαξει δεν κρατανε παλια πραγματα γιατι λοιπον να κρατισουν ενα ουσιαστικα μικρο και αργο καραβι .Με συνχωριτε αλλα ετσι ειναι .Εμεις ειμαστε ρομαντικοι και τα καραβια αυτα ειναι μερος των ονειρων μας αλλα ας το δουμε και απο αυτην πλευρα.Το ιδιο νιωθω κι εγω για τα πλοια του Σαρωνικου.Μπορω ομως να κανω κατι το φθινωπορο θα παω στη Σαγκαη για δουλεια αν εχω χρονο θα ψαξω αλλα που ; Και κατι αλλο το Ναξος δεν ειναι το μονο καραβι που "χαθηκε" το Μανια Εξπρες ειναι ενα ακομα.

----------


## Νάξος

Γύρω ἀπὸ τὴν Σαγγάη ὑπάρχει πλῆθος νήσων τὰ ὁποῖα θὰ μποροῦσαν ἀνέτως νὰ ἐξυπηρετηθοῦν ἀπὸ ἕνα Νάξος. Πρόκειται γιὰ νησιὰ σχετικῶς μικροῦ μεγέθους σὲ ἀπόσταση «Ἀργοσαρωνικοῦ» ἀπὸ τὸν μεγάλο λιμένα τῆς Κίνας. Δὲν εἶπα ὅτι τὸ Νάξος πῆγε στὴν Ἰνδονησία, ἀλλὰ δὲν ἀπέκλεισα ποτὲ τὸ ἐνδεχόμενο μετὰ τὴν Κίνα νὰ ἔγραψε ἔνσημα καὶ ἐκεῖ. Τὸ Νάξος μέχρι τουλάχιστον τὸ 1998 ἦταν στὴν Κίνα καὶ πιθανότατα στὴν Σαγγάη. Μένει νὰ σαρώσουμε τὸ φλίκερ καὶ ἄλλους ἱστοτόπους μὲ τεράστια βάση φωτογραφιῶν στὴν περιοχὴ πέριξ τῆς Σαγγάης καθὼς καὶ σὲ γραμμὲς τῆς Κίνας μὲ ἀνάλογα γνωρίσματα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Δεῖτε ἐδῶ τὶ ἀνεκάλυψα μόλις χθές: 
> 
> «Among roughly a dozen Chinese ferry companies during the 90s, listed by Ortel/ Foerster, were also rather unknown ones, such as Hainan Libao with the 3,985-ton "Naxos" of 1975.»
> 
> Τὸ ἀγαπημένο μας πλοῖο κατὰ πάσα πιθανότητα τὰ πρῶτα χρόνια τῆς διαδρομῆς του στην Κίνα δὲν ἄλλαξε ὄνομα. Χτὲς ἔφαγα ὅλη τὴν μέρα στὸ φλίκερ γιὰ νὰ ψάχνω φωτογραφίες. Ἡ διαίσθησίς μου λέει ὅτι τὸ πλοῖο ἐργάστηκε σὲ γραμμὲς τῆς Σααγγάης καὶ τῶν γύρω νησιῶν ἢ στὸ Νταλιάν.


Πράγματι ενδιαφέρουσα ανακάλυψη, ωστόσο δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τον λόγο που στο συγκεκριμμένο ποστ του φίλου _Νάξος_ παρατέθηκε άλλο παλαιότερο δικό μου. Ως απάντηση ίσως ??? Αλλά σε τι ??? Στο συγκεκριμμένο ποστ μου _που παρατέθηκε_, έγραφα ότι βρίσκω πολύ _πιθανή_ την πληροφορία ότι το πλοίο δεν ταξίδεψε καθόλου στην Κίνα και διαλύθηκε στη Σαγγάη (πληροφορία βέβαια που δεν μετέφερα εγώ στο φόρουμ αλλά άλλο μέλος). Οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι τα "αγγλικά μου" δεν είναι και τα καλύτερα, ωστόσο στην πληροφορία :

_«Among roughly a dozen Chinese ferry companies  during the 90s, listed by Ortel/ Foerster, were also rather unknown  ones, such as Hainan Libao with the 3,985-ton "Naxos" of 1975.»_ 

δεν μπορώ -όσο καλόπιστα και να την διαβάσω- να βρω κάτι που να αποδεικνύει ότι το πλοίο δούλεψε τελικά στην Κίνα, ανατρέποντας ταυτόχρονα την _υπόθεση_ (και πληροφορία από τον φίλο morpanos) ότι δεν δούλεψε καθόλου και πήγε πρόωρα για διάλυση.

----------


## Νάξος

Φίλε Espresso Venezia, τὸ βιβλίο τῶν Ortel/Foerster ἀποδεικνύει αὐτὸ τὸ πράγμα ἀκριβῶς. Ὅτι τὸ πλοῖο γιὰ κάποια χρόνια ἐργάστηκε στὴν Κίνα καὶ σὶγουρα δὲν πῆγε γιὰ διάλυσι χωρὶς νὰ πλεύσῃ ἕνα ναυτικὸ μίλι. Πᾶμε παρακάτω, σὲ ἕνα ἄλλο πειστήριο. Μὲ τὴν βοήθεια τοῦ τεραστίου φίλου parοskayak, κάτα κόσμον κάπτα-Χαντονικολὴ καὶ ἐξαίρετο μέλος τοῦ φόρουμ, βρῆκα ἕναν ὑπερσύνδεσμο ἀφιερωμένο στὸ Νἀξος. Ὁ ὑπερσύνδεσμος αὐτὸς ἀναφέρεται σὲ μία πανεπιστημιακὴ δημοσίευση ἀπὸ τὸν καθηγητὴ Chang (τί σπάνιο ὄνομα γιὰ Κινέζο) σὲ σχέση μὲ τὸ σύστημα πυρασφαλείας τοῦ πλοίου. Παραθέτω εἰς τὴν βαρβαρικὴν τὴν μετάφρασι τῆς περιλήψεως (abstract) τῆς δημοσιεύσεως αὐτῆς:

*F / B "NAXOS" type of fire and smoke alarm system failure analysis*F / B "NAXOS" type of fire and smoke alarm system failures of the Guangzhou Huangpu Shipyard Chang F / B "NAXOS" type of fire and smoke alarm system is produced by the MINIMAXQMBHSCHIFFBAN This system meets the United States and Germany, LC classification society ABS requirements. The device decks and rooms equipped with detection devices and sprinklers; inside the cabin has a water pump and water tank, alarm; on the bridge there is a power supply unit and centralized control box and alarm. When the fire broke out, the detector detects the signal sent to the central control box, set the control box and audible alarm signals, indicating the location of the fire; simultaneously output a set of signals (Delay 1 ~ 2min) enable automatic sprinkler system, so as to protect the ship navigation and passenger safety purposes. A system works power is supplied by a 12V battery and a parallel rectifier device (including charging) composition, this rectifier device connected to the grid, its control is the essence of a current reduction device. Board a total of 10 loops, each loop current average of about 25mA...

Ἡ δημοσίευσις ἔχει ἡμερομηνία 01/1998. Νομίζω ὅτι ὕστερα ἀπὸ αὐτὰ τὰ δύο στοιχεῖα ἀποκλείουμε τὸ ἐνδεχόμενο τῆς προώρου διαλύσεως.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Φίλε Espresso Venezia, τὸ βιβλίο τῶν Ortel/Foerster ἀποδεικνύει αὐτὸ τὸ πράγμα ἀκριβῶς. Ὅτι τὸ πλοῖο γιὰ κάποια χρόνια ἐργάστηκε στὴν Κίνα.....


Φίλε Νάξος, δεν μπορώ να γνωρίζω αν τὸ βιβλίο τῶν Ortel/Foerster αποδεικνύει ότι το ΝΑΞΟΣ γιὰ κάποια χρόνια ἐργάστηκε στὴν Κίνα. Για να το λέτε βέβαια εσείς, κάτι περισσότερο θα ξέρετε, και σίγουρα δεν θα βγάλατε αυτό το συμπέρασμα από το απόσπασμα - πρόταση - πληροφορία που μας παραθέσατε λίγα ποστ πιό πάνω, και στο οποίο δεν αποδεικνύεται πουθενά κάτι τέτοιο.  




> .....Νομίζω ὅτι ὕστερα ἀπὸ αὐτὰ τὰ δύο στοιχεῖα ἀποκλείουμε τὸ ἐνδεχόμενο τῆς προώρου διαλύσεως.


Σεβαστή οπωσδήποτε η γνώμη σας. Προσωπικά πάντως εμμένω στην άποψη ότι μέχρι να υπάρξει κάποια σαφής απόδειξη και όχι απλές ενδείξεις, δεν μπορούμε να αποκλείσουμε απολύτως τίποτα.

----------


## Ellinis

> Τὸ Νάξος πουλήθηκε πιθανότατα τὸ τέλος τοῦ 1992 ἢ τὶς ἀρχὲς τοῦ 1993 σὲ κινεζικὴ ἑταιρεία. Ἑπομένως, ἂν ἔφυγε γιὰ διάλυσι κατ' εὐθείαν χωρὶς νὰ ταξειδέψῃ στὴν Κίνα οὔτε ἕνα μίλι, αὐτὸ ἐγινε τὸ 1993 καὶ ὄχι τὸ 1996.


Η πώληση του ΝΑΞΟΣ στους κινέζους της Hainan Libao Shipping υπογράφτηκε στις 18 Ιουλίου του 1994 και έφερε 4,5 εκ. δολλάρια στα ταμεία της Arkadia.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Kαι πριν φυγει σχεδιαζοταν η δρομολογηση του απο Ραφηνα για Κυκλαδες

----------


## aegina

Καλημερα σε ολους τους φιλους του ιστορικου καραβιου.Κατα την διαμονη μου στη Σαγκαη εκανα μια ερευνα για το πλοιο.Χρονο πολυ δεν ειχα και τα λιμανια της Σαγκαης αχανη [ μονο στο εμπορικο πηγα ] με τις μοναδικες πληροφοριες απο αυτα που ξερετε εσεις ρωτησα με την βοηθεια ενος φιλου απο εκει.Κανενας δεν φανηκε να θυματε το πλοιο σε δρομολογια στα κοντινα νησια οταν ομως ανεφερα οτι ισως ηταν στο Νταλιαν και με  ξενη σημαια οπως διαβασα σε καποιο μυνημα τοτε μου ειπαν οτι ισως εκανε διεθνεις πλοες προς την Ν.Κορεα.Τωρα το αν υπαρχει ακομα στην Ινδονησια αυτο δεν το ξερουν.

----------


## shipsteward7

Η εταιρεια που διαχειριζοταν το ναξος μεχρι και το 1998 λεγοταν *NAIKAI ZOSEN CORPORATION SETODA SHIPYARD. αν καποιος μπορει να επικοινωνησει με την συγκεκριμενη εταιρεια θα ηταν ευχης εργον να μαθουμε κατι.*

----------


## karavofanatikos

H συγκεκριμένη επωνυμία δεν αντιστοιχεί σε εταιρεία, αλλά σε γνωστό ιαπωνικό ναυπηγείο, απ' το οποίο έχουν έρθει στη χώρα μας αρκετά πλοία (Αδαμ.Κοραής, Οδυσσέας Ελύτης, κ.α.). Από όσο μπορώ να καταλάβω, το όνομα του ναυπηγείου εμπλέκεται ίσως γιατί πέρασε στη διαχείρισή του μετά από κάποιον πλειστηριασμό ή δεν υπήρξε εξόφληση των εργασιών που έκανε το ναυπηγείο στο πλοίο της εταιρείας στην οποία ανήκε.

----------


## Νάξος

Πολὺ ἐνδιαφέροντα τὰ ὅσα ἔγραψαν οἱ φίλοι στὰ πρόσφατά των μηνύματα. Ἡ φωτογραφία ποὺ βλέπετε προέρχεται ἀπὸ τὸ shipsnostalgia καὶ εἶναι τραβηγμένη τὸ 1987 λίγο πρὶν τὸ καράβι πιάσει τὸ λιμάνι τῆς Παροικιᾶς. Ἂς τὴν χαροῦμε καὶ ὅσοι δὲν εἴμαστε μέλη τῆς παραπάνω διαδικτυακῆς κοινότητος. Ἂς θυμηθοῦμε τὴν ἀνεμελιὰ τῆς ἐποχῆς καὶ τὰ μοναδικὰ ταξείδια ποὺ κάναμε μὲ τὸ ἀγαπημένο μας πλοῖο.

Πηγή: © Svein Torske

1987 Νάξος Παροικία.jpg

----------


## zozef

Η καλητερη και ωραιοτερη κοντρα γεφυρα της εποχης!!!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Πολὺ ἐνδιαφέροντα τὰ ὅσα ἔγραψαν οἱ φίλοι στὰ  πρόσφατά των μηνύματα. Ἡ φωτογραφία ποὺ βλέπετε προέρχεται ἀπὸ τὸ  shipsnostalgia καὶ εἶναι τραβηγμένη τὸ 1987 λίγο πρὶν τὸ καράβι πιάσει  τὸ λιμάνι τῆς Παροικιᾶς. Ἂς τὴν χαροῦμε καὶ ὅσοι δὲν εἴμαστε μέλη τῆς  παραπάνω διαδικτυακῆς κοινότητος. Ἂς θυμηθοῦμε τὴν ἀνεμελιὰ τῆς ἐποχῆς  καὶ τὰ μοναδικὰ ταξείδια ποὺ κάναμε μὲ τὸ ἀγαπημένο μας πλοῖο.
> 
> Πηγή: © Svein Torske
> 
> 1987 Νάξος Παροικία.jpg



Ντινο ο μεζες ειναι εξαιρετικος!!! 

Μας μεταφερει στην πλωρη του πορτοκαλι θρυλου με τροπο τοσο αμεσο και εντονο. Φανταστικη φωτογραφια απο καθε αποψη μα ακομα πιο απιθανο το γεγονος οτι ο κοσμος απολαμβανε την προσβαση στην πλωρη και στην κοντρα γεφυρα τοσο αβιαστα...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> H συγκεκριμένη επωνυμία δεν αντιστοιχεί σε εταιρεία, αλλά σε γνωστό ιαπωνικό ναυπηγείο, απ' το οποίο έχουν έρθει στη χώρα μας αρκετά πλοία (Αδαμ.Κοραής, Οδυσσέας Ελύτης, κ.α.). Από όσο μπορώ να καταλάβω, το όνομα του ναυπηγείου εμπλέκεται ίσως γιατί πέρασε στη διαχείρισή του μετά από κάποιον πλειστηριασμό ή δεν υπήρξε εξόφληση των εργασιών που έκανε το ναυπηγείο στο πλοίο της εταιρείας στην οποία ανήκε.


Από το Naikai προέρχονται κ άλλα ελληνικά ακτοπλοϊκά.Από τα υπάρχοντα είναι τα ΛΑΤΩ,ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ,Ν.ΚΕΦΑΛΟΝΙΑ με κοινά χαρακτηριστικά μεταξύ τους καθώς κ ο ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑΣ.

----------


## Apostolos

> 1987 Νάξος Παροικία.jpg


Η καλύτερη βάρδια αυτή της Γέφυρας!!!

----------


## Maiandros

> Πολὺ ἐνδιαφέροντα τὰ ὅσα ἔγραψαν οἱ φίλοι στὰ πρόσφατά των μηνύματα. Ἡ φωτογραφία ποὺ βλέπετε προέρχεται ἀπὸ τὸ shipsnostalgia καὶ εἶναι τραβηγμένη τὸ 1987 λίγο πρὶν τὸ καράβι πιάσει τὸ λιμάνι τῆς Παροικιᾶς. Ἂς τὴν χαροῦμε καὶ ὅσοι δὲν εἴμαστε μέλη τῆς παραπάνω διαδικτυακῆς κοινότητος. Ἂς θυμηθοῦμε τὴν ἀνεμελιὰ τῆς ἐποχῆς καὶ τὰ μοναδικὰ ταξείδια ποὺ κάναμε μὲ τὸ ἀγαπημένο μας πλοῖο.
> 
> Πηγή: © Svein Torske
> 
> 1987 Νάξος Παροικία.jpg


...ακόμα και η πλώρη του είχε καταστρωματάρα!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το Ναξος στην Ιο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Το πλοίο γιά μιά σαιζόν είχε βαφτεί κίτρινο κ με κόκκινο ζωνάρι επάνω. Αν έχει κανείς φωτό με αυτά τα χρώματα,καλό είναι να την ανεβάσει.

----------


## Νάξος

Ἡ διαφορὰ ὥρας μὲ τὶς ΗΠΑ δὲν εἶναι ἀρκετὴ γιὰ νὰ γλιτώσουμε τὰ ἐγκεφαλικὰ τὸ πρωΐ. Ὁ Νικόλας ἔχει τὸν δικόν του τρόπο γιὰ νὰ μᾶς φτιάχνῃ τὴν μέρα νωρίς, τὸ ἀποδεικνύει ἐμπράκτως καὶ τὸν εὐχαριστοῦμε γι' αὐτό. Φίλε Βίκτωρ ἀναφέρεσαι στὸ ἔτος 1977 ὅπου τὸ πλοῖο εἶχε βαφτεῖ μὲ ἀνοικτὸ πορτοκαλὶ (ὄχι κίτρινο) καὶ μία κόκκινη ρίγα, ὄχι στὸ ζωνάρι, ἀλλὰ κατὰ μῆκος καὶ στὸ ὕψος τοῦ κυρίου καταστρώματος. Ὁποιαδήποτε φωτογραφία τοῦ «Νάξος» εἶναι εὐπρόσδεκτη καὶ μάλιστα τῆς χρονιᾶς ἐκείνης ἰδιαιτέρως, ἀφοῦ δὲν διαθέτουμε παρὰ ἐλάχιστο σχετικὸ ὑλικό. Ἀλλά: ἡ σημερινὴ φωτογραφία εἶναι ἱστορικότατη, διότι εἶναι ἀπὸ τὶς ἐλάχιστες ποὺ τραβήχτηκαν πρὶν νὰ ἀλλάξῃ τὸ δακτυλίδι τῶν καπνοδόχων. Τὸ πρασινίζον σκηνικὸ τῆς Ἴου δίνει πρὸς στιγμὴν τὴν ψευδαίσθησι ὅτι βρισκόμαστε στὸ Πόρτο-Σάντου καὶ ὄχι σὲ κάποιο κυκλαδονήσι…

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ἡ διαφορὰ ὥρας μὲ τὶς ΗΠΑ δὲν εἶναι ἀρκετὴ γιὰ νὰ γλιτώσουμε τὰ ἐγκεφαλικὰ τὸ πρωΐ. Ὁ Νικόλας ἔχει τὸν δικόν του τρόπο γιὰ νὰ μᾶς φτιάχνῃ τὴν μέρα νωρίς, τὸ ἀποδεικνύει ἐμπράκτως καὶ τὸν εὐχαριστοῦμε γι' αὐτό. Φίλε Βίκτωρ ἀναφέρεσαι στὸ ἔτος 1977 ὅπου τὸ πλοῖο εἶχε βαφτεῖ μὲ ἀνοικτὸ πορτοκαλὶ (ὄχι κίτρινο) καὶ μία κόκκινη ρίγα, ὄχι στὸ ζωνάρι, ἀλλὰ κατὰ μῆκος καὶ στὸ ὕψος τοῦ κυρίου καταστρώματος. Ὁποιαδήποτε φωτογραφία τοῦ «Νάξος» εἶναι εὐπρόσδεκτη καὶ μάλιστα τῆς χρονιᾶς ἐκείνης ἰδιαιτέρως, ἀφοῦ δὲν διαθέτουμε παρὰ ἐλάχιστο σχετικὸ ὑλικό. Ἀλλά: ἡ σημερινὴ φωτογραφία εἶναι ἱστορικότατη, διότι εἶναι ἀπὸ τὶς ἐλάχιστες ποὺ τραβήχτηκαν πρὶν νὰ ἀλλάξῃ τὸ δακτυλίδι τῶν καπνοδόχων. Τὸ πρασινίζον σκηνικὸ τῆς Ἴου δίνει πρὸς στιγμὴν τὴν ψευδαίσθησι ὅτι βρισκόμαστε στὸ Πόρτο-Σάντου καὶ ὄχι σὲ κάποιο κυκλαδονήσι…


 Φίλε Nάξος, χρησιμοποιούμε διαφορετικές λέξεις γιά το ίδιο πράγμα. Εγώ σαν πρώην ναυτικός μου έρχονται στο μυαλό αυτές της ναυτικής αργκό.Λέγοντας ζωνάρι εννοούσα την ρίγα που λες.Το άλλο κάτω λέγεται μπότα.Το δακτυλίδι που λες στο φουγάρο λέγεται καπέλλο.Όλα αυτά προέρχονται από τα αγγλικά.
Κίτρινο ήταν όπως του Καραγεώργη σαν να ήθελαν να τον μιμηθούν. Εγώ που έβγαζα τόσες φωτό τότε κ νομίζω ότι ήμουν από τους λίγους, γιά ανεξήγητο λόγο δεν το είχα βγάλει έτσι ούτε κ σε ασπρόμαυρο φιλμ. Προφανώς δεν τους άρεσε κ το ξανάβαψαν πορτοκαλί. Εσύ τι είχες ακούσει τότε;

----------


## gimbozo

Νομιζω οτι τετοια φωτογραφια υπαρχει στο φορουμ, αλλα σε ασπρομαυρο, οπου μπορουμε να δουμε καθαρα οτι το πλοιο δεν ειναι προτοκαλι ,αλλα αλλο χρωμα πιο ανοιχτο Την ξανανεβαζω και συγγνωμη που δεν μπορω να αναφερω την πηγη, αν ενοχλει παρακαλω τους διαχειριστες να επεμβουν

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Ετοιμάζεται βίντεο με το Νάξο να αναχωρεί απο το λιμάνι του πειραιά στις 06/1989 και να φτάνει στο λιμάνι της Πάρου και Νάξου....

----------


## giorgos....

Ότι και να πεις δεν εξηγείται με λόγια Νίκο.. Θα περιμένουμε να το δούμε..

----------


## Apostolos

> Το Ναξος στην Ιο.


Πολύ πράσινο στην Ίο!!! Η άνοιξη είναι η έχει πέσει τα τελευταία χρόνια κούρεμα!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το *Ναξος* ετοιμο για ταξιδια τον Απριλιο 1975.  Απο τον _Ναυτικο Τυπο_.
> 
> 19750400 Naxos Nautikos Typos.jpg


Καθελκυση του *Ναξος*. Απο τον _Δημοτη_ του Πειραιως (που ηταν η εφημεριδα του τοτε δημαρχου Σκυλιτση).
26 Φεβρουαριου 1974.  Δωρακι για τους πολλου φιλους του πλοιου, ιδιως γαι τον Ν.....

19740226 Naxos1 Dhmoths Peir..jpg19740226 Naxos2 Dhmoths Peir..jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

*Μυθικο βιντεο* με πρωταγωνιστη το Ναξος απο το 1992. Παρα πολλα πλανα απο τα καταστρωματα του και εικονες απο κροσαρισματα και συναντησεις με αγαπημενα βαπορια μιας υπεροχης εποχης, απολαυστε...




ΥΓ: Απο τα φαναρια του Πειραια μεχρι την εισοδο στον κολπο της Παροικιας φαινεται να εχουν περασει 5:46 ωρες-λεπτα, μεχρι να φτασει να ξεκινησει τη μανουβρα λογικα θα ειχε παει στα 5:49. Χωρις το separation η αποσταση φαναρια Πειραια-Παροικια ηταν σκαρτα 92 ν.μ. αν το βαπορι πηγαινε κατευθειαν Παρο μιλαμε για ταχυτητα 15.8 κομβων. Περνουσε και απο Συρο πρωτα ή απλα η Arkadia το ειχε αφημενο;

----------


## Takerman

Ο ήχος από τις μηχανές ειδικά μετά το 9΄ η καλλίτερη μουσική υπόκρουση του βίντεο.

----------


## giorgos....

Φίλε captain nionio πραγματικά ανατρίχιασα με το βίντεο. Τόσοι θρύλοι μαζεμένοι σε ένα βίντεο. Νάξος, Σίφνος Εξπρές, Κίμωλος, Μήλος Εξπρές, Ιόνιον, Αλκαίος, Παναγία, Τήνου. Πραγματικά μοναδική αίσθηση. Πολλά μπράβο!! Πού έκρυβες τέτοιο θησαυρό?

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Δεν ειναι δικο μου Γιωργο, το ανεβασαν στην ομαδα που εχει κανει για το Ναξος ο Ντινος στο facebook...

----------


## Apostolos

Και ποιός ενδιαφερόταν για το 15,8 η για τα 18 ν.μ/ω? Το ταξίδι ήταν όνειρο γιατι το καράβι σε έβαζε στο νησί απ την ώρα που πάταγες τον καταπέλτη... Ενα λιμάνι που όπου γύρναγες το βλέμα είχε πανέμορφα σκαριά... Τώρα; Ντενεκεδάκια και σουπερντουπερ πυραυλους σβηστούς... Κρίμα για τα σημερινά παιδιά γιατι τώρα δέν αξίζει να εισαι καραβολάτρης...

----------


## Νάξος

Φίλε Νιόνιο, τί κειμήλιον ἀνέβασες; Δὲν χορταίνει κανεὶς νὰ βλέπῃ τὰ ἀνοικτὰ καταστρώματα τοῦ πλοίου, τὸ ἐκκλησάκι τοῦ Ἅη-Νικόλα, τὶς περήφανες καπνοδόχους, τὶς κουπαστὲς καὶ τὰ ἀφρισμένα ἀπόνερα τοῦ πλοίου. Στιγμὲς καραβολατρικῆς μεθέξεως μὲ πρωταγωνιστὴ τὸ ἀγαπημένο βαπόρι καὶ σὲ πρώτους ρόλους πολλὰ ἀγαπημένα σκαριὰ τῆς μοναδικῆς ἐκείνης ἐποχῆς. Πρόκειται γιὰ ὀπτικοακουστικὸ τσουνάμι μὲ τὰ οὗλα του.

Σχετικῶς μὲ τὶς παρατηρήσεις τοῦ κάπτα-Νιόνιου τὶς ὁποῖες θεωρῶ πολὺ εὔστοχες συμπληρώνω τὰ ἑξῆς: σύμφωνα μὲ τὸ ρολόϊ τῆς βιντεοκάμερας τὸ πλοῖο ἀναχωρεῖ στὶς 8:21, ἀφήνει τὸ λιμάνι στὶς 8:30 (χρειάζεται 2-3 λεπτάκια ἀπὸ αὐτὸ τὸ σημεῖο γιὰ νὰ πιάσῃ τὴν τελική του ταχύτητα), βρίσκεται κοντὰ στὶς πόρτες στὶς 14:06 καὶ μέσα στὸν ὅρμο τῆς Παροικιᾶς (πολὺ κοντὰ στὴν Σπίθα) στὶς 14:15. Παραδοσιακῶς τὸ πλοῖο ἔκοβε ταχύτητα μετὰ τὶς Πόρτες καὶ πρὶν τὸν Φωκᾶ, ὁπότε νὰ ὑπολογίζουμε ὅτι κάπου στὶς 14:10 εἶχε διανύσει 91 νμ ἀπὸ τὸν κόκκινο φανὸ τοῦ Πειραιῶς. Ἄρα, ἡ ταχύτητα πλεύσεως τοῦ πλοίου πρέπει νὰ ἦταν 16-16 1/4;  κόμβοι, ἔχοντας ὡς δεδομένο ὅτι τὸ ρολόϊ τῆς κάμερας εἶναι ἀκριβές.

Ἀκολουθώντας τὴν ροὴ τοῦ βίντεο, στὸν προβλήτα τῆς Παροικιᾶς λογικὰ θὰ ἔδενε -ἐκτὸς συγκλονιστικοῦ ἀπροόπτου- στὶς 14:20. Στὶς 14:35 εἶναι δεμένο καὶ στὶς 14:51 ἔχει καβατζάρει τὸν Ἅγιο Φωκᾶ. Συνεπῶς, τὸ πλοῖο ἔλυσε πιθανότατα κάβους στὴν Πάρο στὶς 14:45 καὶ στὴν Νάξο δένει κατὰ τὶς 15:50. Λαμβάνοντας ὑπόψιν ὅτι τὸ ἕτερον πλοῖον τοῦ ἀνταγωνισμοῦ («Σίφνος Ἐξπρὲς») τὴν συγκεκριμένη μέρα ἀνεχώρει στὶς 9:00 (ἴσως καὶ στὶς 8:30) καὶ ὅτι ἦταν πιὸ ἀργὸ ἀπὸ τὸ «Νἁξος», ὁδηγούμαστε στὸ συμπέρασμα ὅτι ὁ πλοίαρχος τοῦ τελευταίου δὲν εἶχε λόγον νὰ φορτσάρη τὸ πλοίο. Τὸ «Νάξος» ἐκεῖνα τὰ ἔτη ἔφτανε στὴν Νάξο (μέσῳ Πάρου) στὶς 3μμ. Θεωρώντας 20' καθυστέρησι ἀναχωρήσεως καὶ 25' παραμονῆς στὴν Πάρο (15' παραπάνω ἀπὸ τὸ προβλεπόμενο) τὸ πλοῖο βάσει αὐτῆς τῆς ταχύτητος θὰ ἔφτανε στὴν Νάξο κατὰ τὶς 15:15. Ἂν ἀντὶ γιὰ τὸ «Σίφνος Ἐξπρὲς» ταξείδευε κάποιο ἄλλο πλοῖο πιὸ γλήγορο, τότε πιθανότατα τὸ «Νάξος» θὰ ἔπλεε μὲ 16.5 κόμβους καὶ θὰ ἔφτανε τὴν συνήθη ὥρα στὴν Νάξο. Ἡ ἐκτίμησίς μου εἶναι ὅτι μποροῦσε νὰ ταξειδέψῃ ἀνέτως μὲ 17 κόμβους, ἀλλὰ ἡ Ἀρκάντια δὲν ἐπεδίωκε μεγαλύτερες δαπάνες καυσίμων.Μὴν λησμονοῦμε ὅτι τὸ θέρος τοῦ 1992 ἦταν τὸ τελευταῖο τοῦ πλοίου ἐν Ἑλλάδι καὶ ἡ ἑταιρεία ἔψαχνε ἀφορμὴ γιὰ νὰ τὸ πουλήσῃ. Ἑπομένως, δὲν ἤθελε νὰ ρἰξῃ χρήματα στὸ πλοῖο οὔτε μὲ τὸ κίνητρο μίας γενικῆς ἀνανεώσεως (ξενοδοχειακό, τεχνικὲς ἀναβαθμίσεις, κλπ) οὔτε ὑπὸ τὴν λογικὴ τῶν αὐξημένων λειτουργικῶν ἐξόδων (καυσίμων ἐν προκειμένῳ λόγῳ αὐξημένης ταχύτητος).

Συμπληρώνω, τὸ μήνυμά μου μὲ αὐτὴν τὴν προσθήκη. Τὸ βίντεο τὸ παρηκολούθησα πρῶτα ἐδῶ στὸ ναυτιλία καὶ μετὰ εἶδα ὅτι ἀνέβηκε στὴν σελίδα ποὺ εἶναι ἀφιερωμένη στὸ πλοῖο στὸ φαίησμπουκ. Τὸ παληκάρι ποὺ τὸ ἀνέβασε, καλὴ του ὥρα καὶ τὸν ὑπερευχαριστοῦμε, εἶναι ὁ Ἀντώνης Μέγκουλης. Δὲν γνωρίζω ἂν εἶναι αὐτὸς καὶ ὁ δημιουργός του. Ὁ κάπτα-Νιόνιος, τὸν ὁποῖον ἐπίσης εὐχαριστῶ, πολὺ ὀρθῶς ἔπραξε καὶ κοινοποίησε τὸν ὑπερσύνδεσμο τοῦ βίντεο στὸ γιουτιοῦμπ, ἐδῶ στὸ ναυτιλία. Βασικὴ φιλοσοφία τοῦ ἱστοτόπου ποὺ δημιούργησα γιὰ τὸ Νάξος εἶναι νὰ μοιραζόμαστε τὰ πάντα μὲ τοὺς φίλους καραβολάτρες καὶ εἰδικῶς μὲ ὅσους δὲν ἔχουν ἢ δὲν ἐπιθυμοῦν νὰ ἔχουν λογαριασμὸ στὸ φατσοβιβλίο. Παραδόξως, ἀνήκω κι ἐγὼ στοὺς δεύτερους, ἀπεχθάνομαι δηλαδὴ τὸ φαίησμπουκ. Ὡστόσο, τὸν ἱστότοπο γιὰ τὸ πλοῖο τὸν δημιούργησα, διότι ἔκρινα ὅτι ἔτσι ὑπάρχουν περισσότερες ἐλπίδες γιὰ νὰ μάθουμε νέα τοῦ πλοίου. Ὅταν μάθουμε τί ἀπέγινε τελικῶς τὸ πλοῖο, τότε Θεοῦ θέλοντος, θὰ προσπαθήσω νὰ φτιάξῳ ἕναν νέον ἀνεξάρτητον ἱστότοπο γιὰ τὸ Νάξος μας. Γιὰ τοὺς φίλους ποὺ ἐπιθμοῦν νὰ γίνουν μέλη τοῦ ὑπάρχοντος ἱστοτόπου γιὰ τὸ «Νάξος» στὸ φαίησμπουκ, παραθέτω τὸν ὑπερσύνδεσμο ἐδῶ:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/61399997658/

Γιὰ τοὺς φίλους ποὺ δὲν εἶναι μέλη καὶ δὲν θέλουν νὰ ἔχουν ἰδιαίτερα πάρε-δῶσε μὲ τὸ φαίησμπουκ, δὲν ὑπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα. Πολλοὶ ἐκλεκτοὶ φίλοι τοῦ ναυτιλία εἶναι ἤδη μέλη τοῦ ἱστοτόπου, ἔχουν ἤδη ἀνεβάσει πολλὲς φωτογραφίες τοῦ πλοίου ἐδῶ ἀπὸ τὸν ἱστότοπο στὸ φαίησμπουκ καὶ τὸ ἴδιο θὰ πράττουν καὶ στὸ μέλλον.

----------


## capten4

Αλλα βαπορια, αλλοι Ανθρωποι, αλλος Πειραιας, αλλα χρονια, αλλη Ελλαδα.....

----------


## Maiandros

> *Μυθικο βιντεο* με πρωταγωνιστη το Ναξος απο το 1992. Παρα πολλα πλανα απο τα καταστρωματα του και εικονες απο κροσαρισματα και συναντησεις με αγαπημενα βαπορια μιας υπεροχης εποχης, απολαυστε...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ΥΓ: Απο τα φαναρια του Πειραια μεχρι την εισοδο στον κολπο της Παροικιας φαινεται να εχουν περασει 5:46 ωρες-λεπτα, μεχρι να φτασει να ξεκινησει τη μανουβρα λογικα θα ειχε παει στα 5:49. Χωρις το separation η αποσταση φαναρια Πειραια-Παροικια ηταν σκαρτα 92 ν.μ. αν το βαπορι πηγαινε κατευθειαν Παρο μιλαμε για ταχυτητα 15.8 κομβων. Περνουσε και απο Συρο πρωτα ή απλα η Arkadia το ειχε αφημενο;


Απίστευτο βίντεο!!τι να πει κανείς....,πραγματικός θησαυρός!!

----------


## Gallos952

*Postcard of F/B NAXOS at Paros during the early '80s.* 
JF@Paris.fr

Paros Port 985.jpg

----------


## SW8FEW NAXOS

10483911_664185556970290_7122283397009160816_n.jpg10426721_664185683636944_1922267107499060487_n.jpgο ενας και μοναδικος καπεν.Ζαζανης

----------


## karavofanatikos

Πολύ όμορφες οι φωτογραφίες σου φίλε! 
Και ο εξαιρετικός Cpt Γιάννης βέβαια με μία ναυτική πορεία - εξαίρεση στον κανόνα - καθώς ξεκίνησε απ' τα συμβατικά κι έκλεισε την καριέρα του στα ταχύπλοα!

----------


## Νάξος

Ἡ ἐπένδυσις μὲ ξύλο τῆς γέφυρας θυμίζει ἐποχὲς ὅπου ἡ ναυπηγικὴ ἦταν τέχνη. Ἂν θεωρῷ κάτι μοναδικὸ στὰ ἐγ/ὀγ πλοῖα τῶν δεκαετιῶν '60 καὶ '70 αὐτὸ εἶναι ἡ υἱοθέτησις νέων τεχνολογιῶν καὶ ναυπηγικῶν γραμμῶν ποὺ συνυπάρχει μὲ τὴν παραδοσιακὴ τέχνη τοῦ ναυπηγοῦ.

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> *Postcard of F/B NAXOS at Paros during the early '80s.* 
> JF@Paris.fr
> 
> Paros Port 985.jpg



Great picture JF.  The photo might be slightly older than the postcard...

----------


## SW8FEW NAXOS

10338442_665164596872386_2224610410814549734_o.jpgo καπταν Γιαννης ζαζανης ΓΕΦΥΡΑ με τα ολα της!!!!!την φοτο ειναι του καπετανιου απο το προφιλ του στο facebook

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πολύ κακή "φωτοσοπιά" η οποία έχει παραμορφώσει σωματικά (απαράδεκτο) τον αξιωματικό στο τιμόνι, και δεν ξέρω τι άλλο ακόμα στην όλη εικόνα που βλέπουμε.

----------


## Maiandros

Σχέδιο του ΝΑΞΟΣ που υπάρχει στο agersaninaxou.blogspot.com. Αφορά,όπως το βλέπω, κάποια πρώιμη μελέτη σχεδιασμού του αφού κατά την κατασκευή του αρκετά πράγματα πήραν διαφορετική μορφή...

ΝΑΞΟΣ.jpg

----------


## CyanBlue

Θα ήθελα να μοιραστώ μαζί σας αυτή την φωτό εποχής με το αγαπημένο πλοίο να σκίζει τη θάλασσα.
Υπέροχη σιλουέτα, αξέχαστη πλώρη. Το αγαπήσαμε, το ζήσαμε με κάθε καιρό. Ακόμα μας λείπει...
Naxos Sailing.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Kαλώς όρισες φίλε, ωραία φωτό :Fat: .

----------


## giorgos....

Καλώς όρισες στην παρέα μας CyanBlue.. Σύντομα το όμορφο καράβι από τη Νάξο θα ζωντανέψει στις οθόνες μας..

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σύντομα το όμορφο καράβι από τη Νάξο θα ζωντανέψει στις οθόνες μας..


 Δλδ; Μπορείς να μας εξηγήσεις; :Fat:

----------


## giorgos....

Για λίγα λεπτά θα μπορούμε να γυρίσουμε πίσω στο χρόνο και να ταξιδέψουμε από Πειραιά για Πάρο και Νάξο με το όμορφο πορτοκαλί πλοίο αλλά και με άλλους θρύλους της ακτοπλοίας μας.. Ένα βίντεο που θα ξυπνήσει αναμνήσεις.. Για να θυμούνται οι παλιοί και να μαθαίνουν οι νεότεροι..

----------


## Maiandros

> Θα ήθελα να μοιραστώ μαζί σας αυτή την φωτό εποχής με το αγαπημένο πλοίο να σκίζει τη θάλασσα.
> Υπέροχη σιλουέτα, αξέχαστη πλώρη. Το αγαπήσαμε, το ζήσαμε με κάθε καιρό. Ακόμα μας λείπει...
> Naxos Sailing.jpg


Σ'αυτή την υπέροχη φωτογραφία, όπου και η θάλασσα έχει μικρό κυματισμό,φαίνονται τα χαρακτηριστικά απόνερα,θα έλεγα,που σήκωνε το "σφηνοειδές" σκαρί του(σ'αυτό το επίπεδο)σε συνδιασμό με την κοφτερή του πλώρη.

----------


## Amorgos66

...στο καφενείο ΦουΦουΦου στην Παπαβασιλείου(Χωρα Ναξου) υπάρχει ακόμα μια όμορφη ζωγραφιά
ανάμνηση του παρελθόντος....

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μια και ο Amorgos 66 κουνησε το θεμα θα βαλω κατι που το θυμαμαι απο μικρο παιδι, και βεβαια τοτε ειχε εντυπωσιαστει πολυ.
Ενας μερακλης στην Κηφισια ειχε φτιαξει περι το 1979 ενα μοντελο που προσεγγιζε ή ηθελα να μοιαζει με το Ναξος
Σημερα αυτο το μοντελο δεν υπαρχει πια ,μαλλον το πεταξαν , αλλα προλαβα να το φωτογραφισω πριν 5 χρονια

ω (34).JPG

----------


## sim

Γεια και από μένα , με μεγάλη χαρά διάβασα όσα γράφετε  για το υπέροχο αυτό βαπόρι καρδιάς . Είχα την τύχη να ταξιδευψω μαζί του και φίλε Νάξος πέφτεις 100% μέσα σε αυτά που λες .Βεβαία κάποια πράγματα τα νοιώθουμε και εκεί συνπλεω νομίζω μαζί σου !!! Ευχαριστώ όλους για τις φώτο θα προσπαθήσω να ανεβάσω και γω τις δικές μου  :Single Eye:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

A wonderful photo of NAXOS from this week's Ebay.

image.jpg

----------


## Νάξος

Τὰ σχόλια περιττεύουν. Φίλε Νικόλα σ' εὐχαριστοῦμε γιὰ τὸ ἀνεκτίμητον δῶρο. Βρισκόμαστε στὸν Πειραιᾶ στὰ τέλη τοῦ '70, τότε ποὺ στὸ λιμάνι δέσποζαν οἱ γερανοὶ ἀπὸ τὸν Ἅγιον Διονύσιον μέχρι καὶ ὁλάκερη τὴν Ἡετειώνια Ἀκτή. Διακρίνεται στὸ βάθος ἀριστερὰ ἕνας βυθοκόρος καὶ ἕνα φορτηγὸ πλοῖο στὸ μετέπειτα στέκι τῶν κρητικῶν πλοίων στὸν λιμένα τῶν Ἁλῶν.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Διακρίνεται στὸ βάθος ἀριστερὰ ἕνας βυθοκόρος καὶ ἕνα φορτηγὸ πλοῖο στὸ μετέπειτα στέκι τῶν κρητικῶν πλοίων στὸν λιμένα τῶν Ἁλῶν.


Φίλε Νάξος δεν είναι βυθοκόρος (θηλυκό είναι) αλλά πλωτός γερανός του ΟΛΠ τον οποίον πήγαιναν τα Ρ/Κ του Οργανισμού γιά τις μεταφορτώσεις.

----------


## Νάξος

Εἶχα τὴν ἐντύπωσι φίλε Βίκτωρ ὅτι εἶναι δευτερόκλιτο, ὅπως ὁ/ἡ νε(ω)οκόρος. Πολὺ σωστὲς οἱ παρατηρήσεις σου. Ἡ περιοχὴ αὐτὴ τοῦ κεντρικοῦ λιμένος (λιμὴν Ἁλῶν) ἦταν ἀπὸ τὶς πιὸ χερσαῖες/ρηχὲς τοῦ λιμανιοῦ καὶ ἡ βυθοκόρησίς της πολὺ ἐκτεταμένη. Στὴν φωτογραφία ποὺ ἀκολουθεῖ ἀντιπαραθέτω σχέδιο τοῦ λιμένος τοῦ Πειραιῶς ἐν ἔτει 1881 μὲ ἀντίστοιχο τοῦ παρόντος ἀπὸ τὴν Google. Ὅπως βλέπουμε, ἄλλες περιοχὲς τοῦ λιμένος ὑπέστησαν ἐκβραχισμοὺς καὶ βυθοκόρησιν καὶ ἄλλες «γέμισαν» μὲ γαιώδη ὑλικὰ ὥστε νὰ κατασκευαστοῦν προβλῆτες. Στὰ παλαιὰ τὰ χρόνια ἡ ἀκτογραμμὴ στὰ (κατοπινὰ) Λεμονάδικα ἔκειτο νοτίως τῆς νοητῆς προεκτάσεως τῆς σιδηροδρομικῆς γραμμῆς τοῦ «Ἠλεκτρικοῦ» (ΗΣΑΠ), ἐνῶ ἐδῶ καὶ πολλὲς δεκαετίες εἶναι προέκτασις τῶν γραμμῶν τοὺ σιδηροδρομικοῦ σταθμοῦ Πελοποννήσου τοῦ ΟΣΕ!

----------


## Karolos

150606 k@rolos_n@.jpg

_F.B Naxos στην Νάξο_ ακρυλικά 50 x 35 cm._
Έργο μου για ένα πολύ καλό φίλο. Να το ξαναθυμηθούμε αλλά σε καλλιτεχνική άποψη.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Πατριδα πανεμορφο   το καλλιτεχνημα!!!_

----------


## Karolos

> _Πατριδα πανεμορφο   το καλλιτεχνημα!!!_


_Ευχαριστώ να είσαι καλά._

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Το ομορφο ΝΑΞΟΣ     παραπλεοντας τις ακτες της Αττικης εχοντας ροτα την ΠαροΝαξια    το καλοκαιρι του 1988  
_
1988 NAXOS.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Εκπληκτικη και σπανια φωτο...και συμπληρωνω με μια που καποια στιγμη ταξιδευε παραλληλα με ενα στυλο...

12207689_10206834944325482_354040500_n.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Πανεμορφη μινιατουρα!!! Τι κλιμακα ειναι;;;_

----------


## maria korre

Ένα πολυαγαπημένο πλοίο!!! Ήμουν μικρή αλλά θυμάμαι έντονα τον ενθουσιασμό όλων των Ναξιωτών. Νιώθαμε όλοι ολίγον εφοπλιστές, :Surprised:  μιας και όλοι είχαμε  μετοχές στην ανώνυμο εταιρεία, άλλοι λίγες, άλλοι πολλές.
Karolos και BEN BRUCE,  τα έργα σας είναι *υπέροχα*! Αυτό που με εντυπωσίασε είναι η κατασκευή της μινιατούρας, γιατί βλέποντας τη σύγκριση με το στυλό καταλαβαίνω το μέγεθος  και πρόσεξα πόσο πιστή και αληθινή είναι η απεικόνιση του χάρτη στο φουγάρο!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eυχαριστω για τα καλα σας λογια.Το μοντελο ειναι σε κλιμακα 1/400 μηκος μοντελου 24 εκατοστα

pizap.com14466483554311.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eυχαριστω για τα καλα σας λογια.Το μοντελο ειναι σε κλιμακα 1/400 μηκος μοντελου 24 εκατοστα

pizap.com14466483554311.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To  ΝΑΞΟΣ εν πλω με φοντο της ακτες της Αττικης  το καλοκαιρι   του  1984

_1984 NAXOS_01.jpg

----------


## Νάξος

Ζοῦμε μοναδικὲς στιγμὲς ναξολατρείας χάρη στοὺς καλοὺς συνοδοιπόρους Μπὲν καὶ Ἀπόλλωνα! Παιδιά, σᾶς εὐχαριστοῦμε!

----------


## stam.p

Καλή χρονιά σε όλους με υγεία! Έχω καιρό να ψάξω για τις τύχες της τουλίπας του αιγαίου. Έχω χάσει επεισόδια, ή υπάρχει κάτι καινούριο για το πού βρίσκεται (αν υπάρχει) το πλοίο που μου έχει αφήσει τις καλύτερες αναμνήσεις ταξιδεύοντας από και προς Νάξο τα παιδικά και φοιτητικά μου χρόνια;

----------


## Apostolos

Αν ξεκινήσεις απο την πρώτη σελίδα του θέματος θα ξεδιπλωθεί όλη η ιστορία του πλοίου και των ανθρώπων που το αγάπησαν! Καλό ταξίδι!

----------


## Maiandros

> _To  ΝΑΞΟΣ εν πλω με φοντο της ακτες της Αττικης  το καλοκαιρι   του  1984
> 
> _1984 NAXOS_01.jpg


Υπέροχη φωτογραφία του αλησμόνητου_ΝΑΞΟΣ_ !!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To     ΝΑΞΟΣ  στο λιμανι  του Πειραια, σλαιντ στο ebay 

_http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-slide-of-G...kAAOSwKfVXESxj

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> _To     ΝΑΞΟΣ  στο λιμανι  του Πειραια, σλαιντ στο ebay 
> 
> _http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-slide-of-G...kAAOSwKfVXESxj



Καλημέρα και καλό μήνα  :Monkey:  

Ναι, είναι στο Πειραιά.  Ο πωλητής, βέβαια, στην περιγραφή του προς πώληση προϊόντος αναφέρει εσφαλμένα ότι  είναι κάπου στην Ιταλία    _"...as shown while in Italian waters in July 1979. ".  .....
_
Πολύ ωραία φωτό και, εαν κρίνουμε από τους χρωματισμούς συνδυασμούς του πλοίου, ο χρονικός προσδιορισμός  της φωτογραφικής λήψης από τον πωλητή πρέπει να είναι ορθός.

----------


## Ellinis

Μια πόζα του ΝΑΞΟΣ με κάποιο άλλο πλοίο - μάλλον κρουζιερόπλοιο- που δεν ξεχωρίζω στο βάθος. 
Δεν θυμάμαι να την έχουμε ανεβάσει (τουλάχιστον όχι πρόσφορα). 

naxos.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Νάξος

Πλώρη ξυράφι… Ἡ σκοτεινιὰ τῆς φωτογραφίας κάνει τὴν παρουσία τοῦ πλοίου πιὸ ἐπιβλητική.

----------


## Maiandros

Στον παρακάτω σύνδεσμο με τίτλο,"8.Fabienne - Paros 1986", έχουμε την ευκαιρία να "ταξιδέψουμε" λίγο με τα αλησμόνητα ΝΑΞΟΣ και ΠΑΡΟΣ το 1986. Από το 8:20 ως το 8:53 έχουμε την ευκαιρία να βρεθούμε στο ανώτερο κατάστρωμα του ΝΑΞΟΣ στο ταξίδι του προς την Πάρο με τους επιβάτες να χαίρονται τον ήλιο και το θαλασσινό αεράκι. Από το 43:27 μέχρι το 45:10 βλέπουμε στιγμιότυπα από το ΠΑΡΟΣ  στο κατάστρωμα πάνω από την γέφυρα καθώς το πλοίο ταξιδεύει προς τον Πειραιά. Υπέροχο το πλωριό ανοιχτό κατάστρωμα κάτω από την γέφυρα αλλά το εν λόγω κατάστρωμα με το ύψος και την θέση που είχε,θα προσέφερε μοναδική θέα και αίσθηση στους επιβάτες! ενδεικτικό, το πλάνο του καταστρώματος της πλώρης από εκεί ψηλά...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3yP3hnBMR98

----------


## threshtox

...και 18:50 με 19:07 τρία πλοία ταυτόχρονα μέσα στην Παροικιά. Το Νάξος που εκείνη την ώρα δένει, το Λήμνος που φεύγει και μάλλον ο Απόλλωνας δεξιά...

Μεγάλες στιγμές...

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> ...και 18:50 με 19:07 τρία πλοία ταυτόχρονα μέσα στην Παροικιά. Το Νάξος που εκείνη την ώρα δένει, το Λήμνος που φεύγει και μάλλον ο Απόλλωνας δεξιά...
> 
> Μεγάλες στιγμές...



...το βλέπω και εδώ, κάτι που θυμάμαι και με είχε εντυπωσιάσει από τότε: ο καταπέλτης του Νάξος, στο συγκεκριμένο σημείο τουλάχιστον που φαίνεται στο ταινιάκι, είχε πάντα μεγάλη κλίση....  Πολλές φορές, τα αυτοκίνητα  δυσκολεύονταν να ανέβουν, ειδικά εαν τα λάστιχα ήταν βρεγμένα ή φθαρμένα.....  :Confused:

----------


## BOBKING

Για να δούμε τον Πορτοκαλί θρύλο σε μια συνηθισμένη του αναχώρηση από Πειραιά για Πάρο όπου μπορούμε να δούμε το πλοίο από σχεδόν όλες τις απόψεις του σε όλη την διάρκεια του βίντεο...Βλέποντας επίσης μια σειρά από θρύλους αλλά και άξιους εργάτες της τότε ακτοπλοΐας. Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένο στους φίλους Dream Star Glaros Maiandros threshtox Νάξος T.S.S Apollon και σε όλους τους φίλους του πανέμορφου σκαριού...!!! 
F/B  ΝΑΞΟΣ 1992.ΜΕ ΤΟ ΓΝΩΣΤΟ ΤΟΥ ΠΟΡΤΟΚΑΛΙ ΧΡΩΜΑ.

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> Για να δούμε τον Πορτοκαλί θρύλο σε μια συνηθισμένη του αναχώρηση από Πειραιά για Πάρο όπου μπορούμε να δούμε το πλοίο από σχεδόν όλες τις απόψεις του σε όλη την διάρκεια του βίντεο...Βλέποντας επίσης μια σειρά από θρύλους αλλά και άξιους εργάτες της τότε ακτοπλοΐας. Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένο στους φίλους Dream Star Glaros Maiandros threshtox Νάξος T.S.S Apollon και σε όλους τους φίλους του πανέμορφου σκαριού...!!! 
> F/B  ΝΑΞΟΣ 1992.ΜΕ ΤΟ ΓΝΩΣΤΟ ΤΟΥ ΠΟΡΤΟΚΑΛΙ ΧΡΩΜΑ.



...Εξαιρετικό! Ευχαριστούμε για την αφιέρωση!  Στο 6'55'' βλέπουμε το άτυχο Golden Vergina στην Παροικιά.... 
Δεν μπορούμε και να μην παρατηρήσουμε ότι μετά την αναχώρηση του "Ναξος" από την Παροικιά, το ενδιαφέρον του βιντεολήπτη αποσπάται από τα καράβια και στρέφεται αλλού!
  Τέλος, στο ταξίδι της επιστροφής  έχει πάρει καλά πλάνα και από το (τότε) "Πάρος Εξπρές¨ εν πλω, στο 13'38"!

----------


## BOBKING

Για να δούμε το αγαπημένο Ναξάκι μας στην εξίσου αγαπημένη μας Σαντορίνη με τα σινιάλα της Arkadia Lines...Χαρισμένο στον Dream Star Glaros!!!!!!!
Το F/B ΝΑΞΟΣ στη Σαντορίνη (Naxos)

----------


## threshtox

Αν και με το πορτοκαλί χρώμα ήταν αξεπέραστο, ομολογώ ότι το άσπρο του πάει πολύ...

Υγ. Τι να απέγινε άραγε το βαπόρι...

----------


## BOBKING

> Αν και με το πορτοκαλί χρώμα ήταν αξεπέραστο, ομολογώ ότι το άσπρο του πάει πολύ...
> 
> Υγ. Τι να απέγινε άραγε το βαπόρι...


Το χάσαμε στην Κινα και μάλλον θα έχει διαλυθεί... Κρίμα

----------


## threshtox

Οι τελευταίες πληροφορίες πριν κάμποσα χρόνια, ήταν ότι έκανε δρομολόγια κάπου στην Κίνα. Αλλά καμία περαιτέρω πληροφορία. Το ίδιο πιστεύω κι εγώ, το χάσαμε το όμορφο..

----------


## BOBKING

> Οι τελευταίες πληροφορίες πριν κάμποσα χρόνια, ήταν ότι έκανε δρομολόγια κάπου στην Κίνα. Αλλά καμία περαιτέρω πληροφορία. Το ίδιο πιστεύω κι εγώ, το χάσαμε το όμορφο..


Αν ενδιαφέρεσαι πολλές πληροφορίες υπάρχουν από την σελίδα 83 και μετά εγώ τώρα έκανα μια αναζήτηση και είδα πολλές ενδιαφέρουσες πληροφορίες για την τύχη του χαμένου αλλά πανέμορφου σκαριού

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φίλε Βobking θα σε παραδεχόμουν αν έβρισκες φωτό ή βίντεο του πλοίου με χρώματα ίδια με του Καραγεώργη που τα είχε γιά μιά χρονιά!

----------


## BOBKING

> Φίλε Βobking θα σε παραδεχόμουν αν έβρισκες φωτό ή βίντεο του πλοίου με χρώματα ίδια με του Καραγεώργη που τα είχε γιά μιά χρονιά!


Θα προσπαθήσω τουλάχιστον για φωτογραφία για βίντεο δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει κάτι

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Θα προσπαθήσω τουλάχιστον για φωτογραφία για βίντεο δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει κάτι


Το έχω ψάξει κ εγώ.Επιπλέον δεν είχα αρχίσει να φωτογραφίζω.
Ήταν πριν το 1979,το έβαψαν γιά μιά σαιζόν αλλά την άλλη το ξανάβαψαν πορτοκαλί.

----------


## BOBKING

> Το έχω ψάξει κ εγώ.Επιπλέον δεν είχα αρχίσει να φωτογραφίζω.
> Ήταν πριν το 1979,το έβαψαν γιά μιά σαιζόν αλλά την άλλη το ξανάβαψαν πορτοκαλί.


Επί 3 και κάτι ώρες όργωσα ότι βρήκα διαθέσιμα αλλά τίποτα...Αν υπάρχει φωτογραφία θα εθεωρείτο εύρημα. Δεν ξέρω αν κάποιο μέλος είχε δημοσιεύσει φωτογραφία του Νάξος με σινιάλα παρόμοια με αυτά του Καραγεώργη. 
Αλλά βρήκα στο ψάξιμο ωραία πράγματα για να δούμε το Νάξος με την πορτοκαλί φορεσιά του...!!! Χαρισμένη στους Dream Star Glaros threshtox και Βίκτωρ Χιώτης 
ab2b0d1e04fa41c1911163035aa51225.png


https://www.flickr.com/

----------


## Ellinis

Μια φωτογραφία με χρώματα (όχι σινιάλα) παρόμοια με αυτά του Καραγιώργη εχει δημοσιευτεί στο βιβλίο "Ελληνική Ακτοπλοΐα 1945-1990" του Γ.Φουστάνου και μια ακόμη έχει μοιραστεί μαζί μας και ο gigeorgi στο ποστ #658 με ημερομηνία 1977.

----------


## BOBKING

> Μια φωτογραφία με χρώματα (όχι σινιάλα) παρόμοια με αυτά του Καραγιώργη εχει δημοσιευτεί στο βιβλίο "Ελληνική Ακτοπλοΐα 1945-1990" του Γ.Φουστάνου και μια ακόμη έχει μοιραστεί μαζί μας και ο gigeorgi στο ποστ #658 με ημερομηνία 1977.


Ευχαριστώ για την διευκρίνιση. Πράγματι πολύ όμορφη και σπάνια η φωτογραφία του φίλου gigeorgi

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> Για να δούμε το αγαπημένο Ναξάκι μας στην εξίσου αγαπημένη μας Σαντορίνη με τα σινιάλα της Arkadia Lines...Χαρισμένο στον Dream Star Glaros!!!!!!!
> Το F/B ΝΑΞΟΣ στη Σαντορίνη (Naxos)


Πανέμορφη η λήψη  στο σύντομο βιντεάκι! Ανταποδίδω με το "Ευαγγελίστρια"στο σχετικό νήμα!

----------


## BOBKING

Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη στον Dream Star Glaros 
Το Νάξος σε είσοδο του στο λιμάνι της Πάρου...!!!
a4934970766d4a7490af72039ece7772.png


https://www.flickr.com/

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη στον Dream Star Glaros 
> Το Νάξος σε είσοδο του στο λιμάνι της Πάρου...!!!
> a4934970766d4a7490af72039ece7772.png
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/



Ε, τι άλλο να πώ! Είσαι φοβερός!    :Adoration:   Η απάντησή μου εντός ολίγου στο νήμα του "Ελλη"!

----------


## BOBKING

> Ε, τι άλλο να πώ! Είσαι φοβερός!     Η απάντησή μου εντός ολίγου στο νήμα του "Ελλη"!


Για να δούμε και την αγαπημένη κοφτερή πλώρη του Νάξος...Χαρισμένη σε εσένα...!!!
87_NAXOS.jpg


http://www.greekshippingmiracle.org

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> Για να δούμε και την αγαπημένη κοφτερή πλώρη του Νάξος...Χαρισμένη σε εσένα...!!!
> 87_NAXOS.jpg
> 
> 
> http://www.greekshippingmiracle.org



…..Σχίζεις, ακριβώς όπως η πλωράκλα του «Νάξος» τα νερά!!! Και, αφού η φωτο σου αναγράφει 1987, αφιερωμένη σε σένα η μεγάλη επιτυχία της χρονιάς από τον πρόσφατα χαμένο Γιώργο Παναγιώτου, aka George Michael https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lu3VTngm1F0

----------


## BOBKING

> …..Σχίζεις, ακριβώς όπως η πλωράκλα του «Νάξος» τα νερά!!! Και, αφού η φωτο σου αναγράφει 1987, αφιερωμένη σε σένα η μεγάλη επιτυχία της χρονιάς από τον πρόσφατα χαμένο Γιώργο Παναγιώτου, aka George Michael https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lu3VTngm1F0


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ λίγο μετά το βίντεο με τα χρώματα της Arkadia Lines σου έχω αφιερώσει και άλλη μια φωτογραφία.
Σου αφιερώνω επίσης και αυτήν εδώ πάλι σε είσοδο του Νάξος στο λιμάνι της Πάρου...!!! Όπως και στους φίλους threshtox Νάξος και Βίκτωρ Χιώτης 
a31c8962a00f49ba8574561d4b24599e.png



https://www.flickr.com/

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ λίγο μετά το βίντεο με τα χρώματα της Arkadia Lines σου έχω αφιερώσει και άλλη μια φωτογραφία.
> Σου αφιερώνω επίσης και αυτήν εδώ πάλι σε είσοδο του Νάξος στο λιμάνι της Πάρου...!!! Όπως και στους φίλους threshtox Νάξος και Βίκτωρ Χιώτης 
> a31c8962a00f49ba8574561d4b24599e.png
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/




...σούπερ,σούπερ και πάλι σούπερ! Ο BOBKING ονειρεύεται και οι υπόλοιποι μαγευόμαστε!Και, μιας και μιλάμε για όνειρα, "I have a dream" αφιερωμένο  στον BOBKING! :Pride:  https://www.youtube.com/results?sear...e+a+dream+abba

Πάω ολοταχώς για ύπνο, γιατί, εαν μείνω κι'άλλο συνδεδεμένος, θα χάσω τον ύπνο μου με εσένα!  :Moon:

----------


## BOBKING

> ...σούπερ,σούπερ και πάλι σούπερ! Ο BOBKING ονειρεύεται και οι υπόλοιποι μαγευόμαστε!Και, μιας και μιλάμε για όνειρα, "I have a dream" αφιερωμένο  στον BOBKING! https://www.youtube.com/results?sear...e+a+dream+abba
> 
> Πάω ολοταχώς για ύπνο, γιατί, εαν μείνω κι'άλλο συνδεδεμένος, θα χάσω τον ύπνο μου με εσένα!


Και πάλι σε ευχαριστώ και σε λίγες ώρες που θα πάω και εγώ για ύπνο θα ονειρεύομαι το Νάξος να ταξιδεύει σαν να μην έφυγε ποτέ από την Ελλάδα και να παραμένει αθάνατο στα πελάγη της καρδιάς μου

----------


## Ellinis

Μιας και δεν θυμάμαι να τις έχουμε αναφέρει στο φόρουμ προηγουμένως, να παραθέσω τις παρακάτω φωτογραφίες από τη ναυπήγηση και την καθέλκυση του ΝΑΞΟΣ που έχουν ανέβει εδώ. Εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρουσες μιας και μας δείχνουν την εξέλιξη του πορτοκαλί "μύθου" σχεδόν από τη γέννηση του. Κατά την καθέλκυση ή η πλώρη του πέρασε πολύ κοντά από το ΚΑΛΥΨΩ ή η γωνία λήψης ξεγελάει...  :Suspicion: 

ΝΑΞΟΣ 3.jpg ΝΑΞΟΣ 1.jpg ΝΑΞΟΣ 2.jpg

----------


## BOBKING

> Μιας και δεν θυμάμαι να τις έχουμε αναφέρει στο φόρουμ προηγουμένως, να παραθέσω τις παρακάτω φωτογραφίες από τη ναυπήγηση και την καθέλκυση του ΝΑΞΟΣ που έχουν ανέβει εδώ. Εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρουσες μιας και μας δείχνουν την εξέλιξη του πορτοκαλί "μύθου" σχεδόν από τη γέννηση του. Κατά την καθέλκυση ή η πλώρη του πέρασε πολύ κοντά από το ΚΑΛΥΨΩ ή η γωνία λήψης ξεγελάει... 
> 
> ΝΑΞΟΣ 3.jpg ΝΑΞΟΣ 1.jpg ΝΑΞΟΣ 2.jpg


Εξαιρετικά σπάνιες οι εν λόγω φωτογραφίες που μας δείχνουν τα σχεδόν όλα τα στάδια της κατασκευής του πράγματι πορτοκαλί θρύλου

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Απίστευτο υλικό Άρη. Καταπληκτική δε στην πρώτη εικόνα η πρώτη αριστερά φωτό που δείχνει την απίστευτη πλώρη σε όλο της το μεγαλείο !!!

Κάτι άλλο που προσωπικά βρίσκω ενδιαφέρον είναι ότι μέσω αυτών των εικόνων, ίσως μπορούμε κατά πολύ μεγάλη προσέγγιση να τοποθετηθούμε ως προς τον χώρο (σημερινό) που κατασκευάστηκε το πλοίο. Γνωρίζουμε βέβαια ότι επισήμως ως κατασκευαστής του (Builder) αναφέρονται τα "Ηνωμένα Ναυπηγεία Περάματος", όχι όμως το που ακριβώς λειτουργούσαν.

Με βάση λοιπόν το σημείο που βρίσκεται δεμένο το ΚΑΛΥΨΩ, και που αν δεν κάνω κάποιο τραγικό λάθος είναι η ίδια προβλήτα όπου σήμερα είναι δεμένο το CARIBBEAN GALAXY, τότε η κατασκευή του ΝΑΞΟΣ (και συνεπακόλουθα και η καθέλκυση) είχε γίνει στον χώρο που καταλαμβάνει σήμερα το ναυπηγείο ΠΑΠΙΛΑ, το πρώτο όμως από την πλευρά του Περάματος, αυτό που βρίσκεται ανάμεσα στα Ναυπηγεία Περάματος και το ναυπηγείο Κελαιδή, όχι το δεύτερο ανάμεσα σε Τσαγγαρινό και ΜΕΓΑΤΕΧΝΙΚΑ.

----------


## Ellinis

Noμίζω οτι _αυτή_ η φωτογραφία θα σε διαβεβαιώσει για την ακριβή θέση.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Για να δούμε και την αγαπημένη κοφτερή πλώρη του Νάξος...Χαρισμένη σε εσένα...!!!
> 87_NAXOS.jpg
> 
> 
> http://www.greekshippingmiracle.org


 Πολύ σπάνιες αυτές οι φωτό.Το κίτρινο ήταν πιό ανοικτό από του Καραγεώργη κ φυσικά το ζωνάρι ήταν κόκκινο.Φαίνεται ότι δεν τους άρεσε κ ξαναγύρισαν στο πορτοκαλί.
Το βαπόρι σαν εμφάνιση ξέφευγε κάπως από τα τότε ελληνικά δεδομένα,ήταν πανέμορφο από πλώρα,πλώρα κ πλάγια όπως εδώ αλλά από εντελώς πλάγια κ πρύμα,άποψή μου,έδινε την εντύπωση κοντόχοντρου.Ίσως αν ήταν μακρύτερο να ήταν ωραιότερο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Γνωρίζουμε βέβαια ότι επισήμως ως κατασκευαστής του (Builder) αναφέρονται τα "Ηνωμένα Ναυπηγεία Περάματος", όχι όμως το που ακριβώς λειτουργούσαν.


Ο τίτλος ήταν "κ Ιτέας".Εκεί μάλλον κολλάει το "Ηνωμένα". Το γιατί ποτέ δεν μπόρεσα να μάθω,αν κ τότε ήδη ήμουν ενεργός καραβολάτρης.Ίσως να υπήρξε αρχικά κάποια πρόθεση εγκατάστασης ναυπηγείου στην περιοχή...Μην ξεχνάμε ότι εκείνη την εποχή υπήρχε οργασμός ναυπηγήσεων στη χώρα μας.
Κανένας επαείων να βοηθήσει; O φίλος Esperos ίσως;

----------


## threshtox

Εκπληκτικές φωτογραφίες πράγματι. Ευχαριστώ τον Βobking για την αφιέρωση. Μακάρι να είχα κι εγώ φωτό από εκείνα τα χρόνια, να τις αφιερώσω σε όλους σας...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Ο τίτλος ήταν "κ Ιτέας".Εκεί μάλλον κολλάει το "Ηνωμένα". Το γιατί ποτέ δεν μπόρεσα να μάθω,αν κ τότε ήδη ήμουν ενεργός καραβολάτρης.Ίσως να υπήρξε αρχικά κάποια πρόθεση εγκατάστασης ναυπηγείου στην περιοχή...Μην ξεχνάμε ότι εκείνη την εποχή υπήρχε οργασμός ναυπηγήσεων στη χώρα μας.
> Κανένας επαείων να βοηθήσει; O φίλος Esperos ίσως;


 _Εδω κατι αναφερει _ 
http://karteria1.blogspot.gr/2012/07...post_6275.html

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> _Εδω κατι αναφερει _ 
> http://karteria1.blogspot.gr/2012/07...post_6275.html


Ευχαριστώ δεν το είχα υπ΄΄οψιν.Ποιός ξέρει όμως γιατί δεν έφτιαξαν ναυπηγείο στην Ιτέα.Ίσως κάποιες συγκυρίες...

----------


## BOBKING

> Πολύ σπάνιες αυτές οι φωτό.Το κίτρινο ήταν πιό ανοικτό από του Καραγεώργη κ φυσικά το ζωνάρι ήταν κόκκινο.Φαίνεται ότι δεν τους άρεσε κ ξαναγύρισαν στο πορτοκαλί.
> Το βαπόρι σαν εμφάνιση ξέφευγε κάπως από τα τότε ελληνικά δεδομένα,ήταν πανέμορφο από πλώρα,πλώρα κ πλάγια όπως εδώ αλλά από εντελώς πλάγια κ πρύμα,άποψή μου,έδινε την εντύπωση κοντόχοντρου.Ίσως αν ήταν μακρύτερο να ήταν ωραιότερο.


Πράγματι από πλώρα δεν χόρταινες να το κοιτάς με την ''κοφτερή'' πλώρη του και γενικότερα από τα πλάγια ήταν και πάλι όμορφο. Παρόλα αυτά έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο αν ήταν μακρύτερο θα ήταν ακόμη πιο ωραίο κρατώντας βέβαια τα βασικά του χαρακτηριστικά (πλώρη καθρέπτης και οι βασικές λεπτομέρειες του από τα πλάγια). Όπως και πολλά κομψοτεχνήματα που βγήκαν από ελληνικά ναυπηγεία μάλλον θα έπρεπε να ήταν λίγο μακρύτερα ακόμη.

----------


## Ellinis

Απόπλους από τον Πειραιά με τα σινιάλα της Arkadia 

222.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Takerman

Το link παραπέμπει αλλού..

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Εδώ είναι το σωστό link

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Greek-Ferry-...p2047675.l2557

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

…γερμανικό ντοκυμανταίρ του 1977 με θέμα τη Σύρο, για το κανάλι ZDF.  Τον κέρσορά σας στο 0:45’’.  Στο 1':23’’ μόλις που διακρίνεται η πρύμνη άλλου πλοίου που φαίνεται να είναι το «Λήμνος»
Μετά πάλι στο 20':00.
Αξίζει να δείτε όλο το φιλμάκι (αφήγηση στα γερμανικά).     :Adoration: 
 
https://youtu.be/1HC5kw0cpAI


Αφιερωμένο στους BOBKING και ΒΙΚΤΩΡΑ ΧΙΩΤΗ, όπως και η κατωτέρω επιτυχία της χρονιάς εκείνης: Τι άλλο; _Hotel California_ από τους _Eagles_


https://youtu.be/EqPtz5qN7HM

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Όντως στο 1,23 είναι  το ΛΗΜΝΟΣ.
Ευχαριστώ γιά τις αφιερώσεις.

----------


## threshtox

Ωραίες αναμνήσεις, πανέμορφο πλοίο, νοσταλγικές εικόνες. Τότε που η Σύρος ήταν το πρώτο λιμάνι της γραμμής της Παροναξίας και οι εξίμιση ώρες ταξίδι υποχρεωτικές..

----------


## BOBKING

Φίλε μου και εγώ με την σειρά μου να σε ευχαριστήσω για την αφιέρωση. Παλιές καλές εποχές που θα αργήσουν να ξανάρθουν δυστυχώς

----------


## Gallos952

# F/B NAXOS ready to live from Piraeus, nd, 
period slide...

Naxos @Piraeus.jpg

----------


## Gallos952

# Vintage but new and still under blister German 
puzzle Pelikan with subject the F/B NAXOS...

Puzzle.jpg

----------


## Gallos952

# F/B Naxos ticket from Piraeus to Phira-Santorini (caldera), 1974...

Naxos .jpg

----------


## Νάξος

Τί βλέπουν τὰ μάτια μου! Τὸ Νάξος ἐκτὸς ἀπὸ τραγούδι ἔγινε καὶ πάζλ! Φίλε Γάλλε σ᾽εὐχαριστοῦμε! Νὰ σημειώσουμε μόνο ὅτι τὸ εἰσιτήριο ποὺ παραθέτει ὁ φίλος μας (ἱστορικὸ τεκμήριο) δὲν μπορεῖ νὰ εἶναι τοῦ 1974, ἀφοῦ τὸ πλοῖο ἔκανε τὸ πρῶτο του ταξείδι τὸν Μάϊο τοῦ 1975. Ἡ πρώτη φωτογραφία (σλάϊντ) ποὺ ἀνέβασε ὁ φίλος μας εἶναι ἐκπληκτική. Διακρίνονται σὲ αὐτὴν οἱ γερανοὶ τῆς Ἠετιωνείου Ἀκτῆς πίσω ἀπὸ τὸν βάπορα, σὲ μία ἐποχὴ που ἡ πρόσβασις τοῦ σιδηροδρόμου στὸ λιμάνι ἔδινε σὲ αὐτὸ μία μυθιστορηματικὴ ὁμορφιά.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

_Πανέμορφη φωτογραφία του βαποριού_ ανέβηκε μόλις πριν δύο ημέρες στο shipspotting, σε αναχώρηση του από τον Πειραιά, τον _Σεπτέμβριο 1985_.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Πραγματικα  ομορφη  και νοσταλγικη φωτογραφια του πανεμορφου ΝΑΞΟΣ!_

----------


## Maiandros

Στην εκπομπή "Η μηχανή του χρόνου" με αφιέρωμα στην ιστορία της ακτοπλοΐας,στο 41:34",βλέπουμε ένα όμορφο πλάνο από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά με τις πλώρες του ΚΑΝΤΙΑ ή του ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟΝ και του ΝΑΞΟΣ να χαιρετούν το ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ που απομακρύνεται με πίσω ολοταχώς για το ταξίδι του...Σ'αυτό το πλάνο έχουμε την ευκαιρία να δούμε και το χρώμα με το οποίο είχε βαφτεί το ΝΑΞΟΣ για ένα μικρό ευτυχώς χρονικό διάστημα,έτσι όπως το είχα δει και στη Σύρο να μπαίνει και να βγαίνει από το λιμάνι στην απογευματινή βόλτα με τον πατέρα μου,κατά την ολιγοήμερη διαμονή μας στο νησί,από μια ωραία θέση μετά το λιμεναρχείο προς τον λιμενοβραχίονα
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-nQX9dndTI

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σ'αυτό το πλάνο έχουμε την ευκαιρία να δούμε και το χρώμα με το οποίο είχε βαφτεί το ΝΑΞΟΣ για ένα μικρό ευτυχώς χρονικό διάστημα


Το είχαν βάψει γιά μιά σαιζόν.Μάλλον πήγαν να μιμηθούν τον Καραγεώργη,πιό ανοικτό κίτρινο με κόκκινο ζωνάρι.Όμως φαίνεται ότι δεν τους άρεσε κ το ξανάβαψαν πορτοκαλί.
Προσωπικά μου άρεσε κ αυτή η φορεσιά.

----------


## Maiandros

Είδα αυτές τις πόρτες προχθές στους διαδρόμους ενός ξενοδοχείου στην Φωκίδα,στο χωριό Επτάλοφος και μου θύμισαν το ΝΑΞΟΣ.....

P4043246.jpg

----------


## Maiandros

Το ΝΑΞΟΣ προσεγγίζει με άπνοια και νωρίς το πρωί το πάνω Κουφονήσι,σε μια φωτογραφία μέσα από το facebook.

51638074_2271115246497193_6652968864797687808_o.jpg

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> Το ΝΑΞΟΣ προσεγγίζει με άπνοια και νωρίς το πρωί το πάνω Κουφονήσι,σε μια φωτογραφία μέσα από το facebook.
> 
> 51638074_2271115246497193_6652968864797687808_o.jpg



1987 ερχόμενο από Κατάπολα, σε ένα Κουφονήσι που δεν είχε ακόμα προβλήτα για μεγάλα πλοία. Καταπληκτική φωτο, από τις καλύτερες και μη συνηθισμένες του συγκεκριμένου πλοίου...    :Wink:

----------


## Ellinis

ένα ταξίδι πίσω στο χρόνο με το ΝΑΞΟΣ να μας ταξιδεύει για τη Σύρο...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UdGUooWLrSk

----------


## threshtox

Εξαιρετικό, φίλε Εllinis. Mε έφερε στην πολύ παιδική μου ηλικία. Εικόνες αξέχαστες, τελικά..

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ένα ταξίδι πίσω στο χρόνο με το ΝΑΞΟΣ να μας ταξιδεύει για τη Σύρο...
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UdGUooWLrSk


Διακρίνουμε αμερικάνικο Α/Τ κλάσης Αdams,MINΩΣ,ΟΜΗΡΟΣ,σοβιετικό UKRAINA,CANDIA.

----------


## Joyrider

> Διακρίνουμε αμερικάνικο Α/Τ κλάσης Αdams,MINΩΣ,ΟΜΗΡΟΣ,σοβιετικό UKRAINA,CANDIA.


Πράγματι, την ώρα που βιράρουν τον εργάτη φαίνεται καθαρά από τον SPS 52C αισθητήρα του, διακρίνεται ότι δεν έχει TACAN στον ιστό, μάλλον ήταν ένα από τα non-NTU του προγράμματος αναβάθμισης τότε. 
Μακάρι να φαινόταν και ο αριθμός να βλέπαμε ποιό είναι, που να φαντάζοταν τότε ο εικονολήπτης ότι θα παίρναμε 4 από αυτά 11 χρόνια μετά !
 Όσο για το Νάξος πόσες φορές το είχα ταξιδέψει πιτσιρικάς μαζί με τη γιαγιά και τον παππού σε εκδρομές στην Εκατονταπυλιανή στην Πάρο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πράγματι, την ώρα που βιράρουν τον εργάτη φαίνεται καθαρά από τον SPS 52C αισθητήρα του, διακρίνεται ότι δεν έχει TACAN στον ιστό, μάλλον ήταν ένα από τα non-NTU του προγράμματος αναβάθμισης τότε. 
> Μακάρι να φαινόταν και ο αριθμός να βλέπαμε ποιό είναι, που να φαντάζοταν τότε ο εικονολήπτης ότι θα παίρναμε 4 από αυτά 11 χρόνια μετά !
>  Όσο για το Νάξος πόσες φορές το είχα ταξιδέψει πιτσιρικάς μαζί με τη γιαγιά και τον παππού σε εκδρομές στην Εκατονταπυλιανή στην Πάρο.


Νομίζω το πρόγραμμα δεν είχε εφαρμοστεί τότε.Εγώ αμφιταλαντεύθηκα μήπως είναι κλάσης Coontz από τα οποία δεν έδωσαν κανένα.Έχω φωτογραφίσει εκεί το TATTNALL ίδια περίπου εποχή.Τότε τα ξένα πολεμικά έδεναν απο εκεί μέχρι απέναντι από την παγόδα.
5 πήραμε συν το RICHARD BYRD γιά κανιβαλισμό.Κρίμα που δεν συνεχίστηκε να έχουμε πλοία άμυνας περιοχής.

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> ένα ταξίδι πίσω στο χρόνο με το ΝΑΞΟΣ να μας ταξιδεύει για τη Σύρο...
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UdGUooWLrSk



Στο 1:54 πλέει στην ευθεία της νότιας Αττικής,  κόστα -κόστα,  προς Σούνιο, και προσπερνά το (αργό) «Έλλη».  

Το μυστήριο, όμως, είναι κατά την άφιξη στη Σύρο, την ώρα που «δένει».  Στο 4:28, αλλά και στο 5:00, ακριβώς μπροστά από το σημείο της πρόσδεσης βλέπουμε επιγραφή πρακτορείου στην απέναντι πλευρά του δρόμου, που δείχνει «Χρυσή Άμμος», κάτι φυσικό για το έτος 1980 του βίντεο.  Όμως, ακριβώς από πάνω, υπάρχει άλλη επιγραφή που λέει «Εξπρές Απόλλων»! Τι δουλειά είχε το Εξπρές Απόλλων το 1980, και τι δρομολόγιο έκανε;   Χάνω κάτι; Αυτό το πλοίο δεν εμφανίστηκε καμιά δεκαριά χρόνια αργότερα;     :Confused:

----------


## Ellinis

Η διαφήμιση αφορά το πρώτο ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ για το οποίο έχουμε γράψει π.χ. εδώ και εδώ

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Στο 1:54 πλέει στην ευθεία της νότιας Αττικής,  κόστα -κόστα,  προς Σούνιο, και προσπερνά το (αργό) «Έλλη».  
> 
> Το μυστήριο, όμως, είναι κατά την άφιξη στη Σύρο, την ώρα που «δένει».  Στο 4:28, αλλά και στο 5:00, ακριβώς μπροστά από το σημείο της πρόσδεσης βλέπουμε επιγραφή πρακτορείου στην απέναντι πλευρά του δρόμου, που δείχνει «Χρυσή Άμμος», κάτι φυσικό για το έτος 1980 του βίντεο.  Όμως, ακριβώς από πάνω, υπάρχει άλλη επιγραφή που λέει «Εξπρές Απόλλων»! Τι δουλειά είχε το Εξπρές Απόλλων το 1980, και τι δρομολόγιο έκανε;   Χάνω κάτι; Αυτό το πλοίο δεν εμφανίστηκε καμιά δεκαριά χρόνια αργότερα;


 Aναφέρεται στο ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ ex HIBERNIA των Αγαπητών το οποίο ουδέποτε ταξίδεψε.Φαίνεται είχαν μπει επιγραφές σε πρακτορεία.

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

Ευχαριστώ, έτσι εξηγείται. Και παρατηρώ ότι ήταν καταπληκτική η ομοιότητά του με το Lisieux...     :Smile:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ευχαριστώ, έτσι εξηγείται. Και παρατηρώ ότι ήταν καταπληκτική η ομοιότητά του με το Lisieux...


Όχι,καμία σχέση! Είναι συγγενικό με τα ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ ( ΜSL ) ,1ο OΔΥΣΣΕΥΣ ( Ηπειρωτική )  κ άλλα φέρρις που μας ήλθαν από την Ιρλανδική Θάλασσα.'Αστοχη αγορά των Αγαπητών το 1976,ηλικιωμένο πλοίο που φόρτωνε από την πάντα λίγα ΙΧ!

----------


## roussosf

Περισσότερα για το τότε Εξπρες Απόλλων στο link

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MV_Hibernia_(1948)

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

Το πιο κάτω βίντεο είναι, προφανέστατα, συνέχεια αυτού που έχει ανεβάσει ο Ελληνίς (#962) και εδώ φαίνεται το πλοίο στο 0:09 και στο 0:30 να φεύγει από το λιμάνι, αφού ο "κινηματογραφιστής" είχε πλέον αποβιβαστεί στη Σύρο, αλλά συνέχισε να παίρνει πλάνα!  Παράλληλα, βλέπουμε να καταφθάνει και το  "'Ελλη", το οποίο στο βίντεο του Ελληνίς είχε προσπεραστεί  πριν από το "Νάξος", κάπου κατά μήκος της ακτογραμμής της Αττικής.  Στο 0:37 φαίνεται άλλο άσπρο πλοίο σαν να είναι στη ράδα, που δεν ξέρω αν μπορεί κάποιος να το αναγνωρίσει.
Πάντως, από το 0:45 και μετά παρακολουθούμε τη άφιξη κάποιου πολεμικού (ναρκαλιευτικού, ίσως ;  )  για το οποίο, ίσως, ο πολύπειρος Βαγγέλης θα μπορούσε να πει περισσότερα... :Loyal: 


https://youtu.be/Wkpr4WFmdjA

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το πιο κάτω βίντεο είναι, προφανέστατα, συνέχεια αυτού που έχει ανεβάσει ο Ελληνίς (#962) και εδώ φαίνεται το πλοίο στο 0:09 και στο 0:30 να φεύγει από το λιμάνι, αφού ο "κινηματογραφιστής" είχε πλέον αποβιβαστεί στη Σύρο, αλλά συνέχισε να παίρνει πλάνα!  Παράλληλα, βλέπουμε να καταφθάνει και το  "'Ελλη", το οποίο στο βίντεο του Ελληνίς είχε προσπεραστεί  πριν από το "Νάξος", κάπου κατά μήκος της ακτογραμμής της Αττικής.  Στο 0:37 φαίνεται άλλο άσπρο πλοίο σαν να είναι στη ράδα, που δεν ξέρω αν μπορεί κάποιος να το αναγνωρίσει.
> Πάντως, από το 0:45 και μετά παρακολουθούμε τη άφιξη κάποιου πολεμικού (ναρκαλιευτικού, ίσως ;  )  για το οποίο, ίσως, ο πολύπειρος Βαγγέλης θα μπορούσε να πει περισσότερα...
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/Wkpr4WFmdjA


ΤΠΚ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ δλδ πυραυλάκατος.

----------


## Maiandros

Η φωτογραφία είναι από το gr.printerest.com με το ΝΑΞΟΣ στο λιμάνι της Πάρου, θεωρώ κάπου στα τέλη της δεκαετίας του '80.

315590092_5579176612190145_8106306238419337196_n.jpg

----------


## Maiandros

Στο προηγούμενο μήνυμά μου, καταλάθος αντί να γράψω αυτό που θεωρώ σωστό, τέλη της δεκαετίας του '70, έγραψα τέλη δεκαετίας του '80....,συμβαίνουν και αυτά.....

----------

